# Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 [PS3/360]  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Foxve (Dec 30, 2012)

When's the next new news?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol double post and why was the thread closed?
And thst fake Pain Photoshop wasn't what I was talking about.
I said Madara not Obito.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2012)

Every time a thread reaches 2k replies it's automatically archived/closed.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Every time a thread reaches 2k replies it's automatically archived/closed.


It's annoying when it happens all the time to threads you're subscribed to.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 30, 2012)

Tazmo is a very interesting specimen


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 30, 2012)

If a certain troll hadn't quadruple posted, we could've had a few more posts left  by the way what is G's problem? Every game thread I posted in, he says the game is shit. 3,000 or so posts and he trolls for no reason?  And Youth, spoilers aren't a biggy here so that wasn't the reason the previous thread closed.


----------



## Vash (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm here for page one


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 30, 2012)

No I meant I saw Madara Uchiha not Obito Uchiha I was not referring to the fake scan.
What I saw was on the official site.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No I meant I saw Madara Uchiha not Obito Uchiha I was not referring to the fake scan.
> What I saw was on the official site.


That probably wasn't why the fake Masked Man scan was posted. It was most likely to spark a discussion on if Tobi will be playable with that outfit.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 30, 2012)

Posting on Page 1 

No news yet, eh? In other news, I watched Naruto on Adult Swim. Episodes 3 and 4. Those were the days.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 30, 2012)

Toonami was airing it again right?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No I meant I saw Madara Uchiha not Obito Uchiha I was not referring to the fake scan.
> What I saw was on the official site.



I know that's what you were talking about, I was saying spoilers aren't against the rules here.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 30, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Posting on Page 1
> 
> No news yet, eh? In other news, I watched Naruto on Adult Swim. Episodes 3 and 4. Those were the days.



Prime of the show


----------



## slickcat (Dec 30, 2012)

hmmm, at whoever quoted me in the previous thread. I think they will withold characters regardless, theres no way Sound 4 will sell generations 2, if CC2 want to make some cash they will play it wise, either BM Naruto or Madara doesnt make the cut. OR they have some new mechanic in store that will blow peoples minds. 

They definitely arent going to change the release date,which is what most, or any sane person would want to get more stuff in.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 30, 2012)

Sound 4 could sell a Generations 2 if they added Anko,Kurenai,Shizune and Konohamaru.
I always thought people bought Generations for Zabuza and Haku.
I bought for Hashirama,Tobirama,Zabuza,Haku and Kabutomaru so I had my reasons but why would you buy the game just for 1 awakening?


----------



## Vash (Dec 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Sound 4 could sell a Generations 2 if they added Anko,Kurenai,Shizune and Konohamaru.



No way


----------



## slickcat (Dec 30, 2012)

trust me, when they withold the character and then show it for generations it will cause hype as usual. Its the rules of the trade. Though I m speculating here,nothing factual.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

slickcat said:


> hmmm, at whoever quoted me in the previous thread. I think they will withold characters regardless, theres no way Sound 4 will sell generations 2, if CC2 want to make some cash they will play it wise, either BM Naruto or Madara doesnt make the cut. OR they have some new mechanic in store that will blow peoples minds.
> 
> They definitely arent going to change the release date,which is what most, or any sane person would want to get more stuff in.


I never stated Sound 4 would sell Generations 2, hype it sure but not sell. No it would be characters like unmasked Obito and whatever Sasuke and Orochimaru come across that can sell the game. And if it goes past that we could see even more.



slickcat said:


> trust me, when they withold the character and then show it for generations it will cause hype as usual. Its the rules of the trade. Though I m speculating here,nothing factual.


Except it won't be as new by that point. No the hype for Madara makes sense for Storm 3. They're saving it because it's a good near release hype boost. Games do it all the time. Heck Generations did it with Danzo. BM Naruto has shown artwork so we know he's in the game somewhere.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 30, 2012)

First page or will I be ninja'd? 

EDIT:

Darn you  I saw loads of people lurking in the thread and tried a desperate attempt...

But yeah, Rinnegan Obito will surely make it in.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2012)

40 posts per page, there's still a bunch of slots left for those who want to be on the first page


----------



## -JT- (Dec 30, 2012)

^ You were saying?


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2012)

i was saying _40 posts per page_

but you obviously don't know you can change the format threads are displayed in


----------



## -JT- (Dec 30, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i was saying _40 posts per page_
> 
> but you obviously don't know you can change the format threads are displayed in



You can? 

But that's cheating


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2012)

it's not cheating when the system says it's legal


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

-JT- said:


> But yeah, Rinnegan Obito will surely make it in.


You mean Tobi/Masked Man. The only way a character named Obito will be in this is if Kakashi Gaiden gets covered. Much like how Soul Calibur IV doesn't have Anakin Skywalker it has Darth Vader. Storm 3 is in no way going to make it to the unmasking.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 30, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> it's not cheating when the system says it's legal


Well I'm sure most others only have the 20 post page layout 



Gaiash said:


> You mean Tobi/Masked Man. The only way a character named Obito will be in this is if Kakashi Gaiden gets covered. Much like how Soul Calibur IV doesn't have Anakin Skywalker it has Darth Vader. Storm 3 is in no way going to make it to the unmasking.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, that.
Pretty sure he'll be named Tobi.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 30, 2012)

they don't matter, only 40 ppp matters

come now
join the 40 posts per page side 

also, i hope we'll get the unmasked tobi but if not, meh
he'll be in the next game
for now i rejoice


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 30, 2012)

slickcat said:


> trust me, when they withold the character and then show it for generations it will cause hype as usual. Its the rules of the trade. Though I m speculating here,nothing factual.



He has a point. A lot of big corporations do that all the time.. just look at Apple.

Highly plausible.



Kenneth said:


> 40 posts per page, there's still a bunch of slots left for those who want to be on the first page



First page is relative. It's in the eye of the beholder


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 30, 2012)

Im calling Gedo Maza as Rinnegan Obito's Ultimate Jutsu.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Im calling Gedo Maza as Rinnegan *Tobi*'s Ultimate Jutsu.


Which would work if he is a new outfit for Masked Man.


----------



## Iruel (Dec 30, 2012)

The ending point of the game is hinted to be VS the Bijuu, so BM Naruto, Rinnegan Obito, and Edo Madara are more than likely to be in. ^ and Rinnegan Obito better not just be a costume,iwant a new moveset. >_< and why do we have the stupid goofty Obito in the Akatsuki cloak? such a waste of a character, id much rather have it be serious Orange Masked Obito replace him, especially if we have a Konan VS Obito boss battle, and goddamnit we should Dx


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 30, 2012)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> The ending point of the game is hinted to be VS the Bijuu, so BM Naruto, Rinnegan Obito, and Edo Madara are more than likely to be in. ^ and Rinnegan Obito better not just be a costume,iwant a new moveset. >_< and why do we have the stupid goofty Obito in the Akatsuki cloak? such a waste of a character, id much rather have it be serious Orange Masked Obito replace him, especially if we have a Konan VS Obito boss battle, and goddamnit we should Dx



To this day I've still been hoping serious Tobi would be a separate character but there's Masked Man so...they should at least make Masked Man as a costume to serious Tobi, just have him (serious Tobi) have a different ultimate.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

With the mask: Tobi or Masked Man
*Without* the mask: Obito

Stop calling him Obito when you're talking about him with the mask.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 30, 2012)

Tobi is the Zetsu he wears but Obito is the person behind the mask.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Tobi is the Zetsu he wears but Obito is the person behind the mask.


Key word being behind.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 30, 2012)

this thread.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 31, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> this thread.



 your face.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 31, 2012)

Man...

I had a dream the other day about this game

I was playing the Jinchuriki fight, against "Tobi", with his 6 Jinchuriki fighting during combo's and support techniques

It was kinda fun


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 31, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Man...
> 
> I had a dream the other day about this game
> 
> ...



This is weird. .. I had the very same dream last night although it was the hack and slash mode.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 31, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Man...
> 
> I had a dream the other day about this game
> 
> ...





Jaruka said:


> This is weird. .. I had the very same dream last night although it was the hack and slash mode.



This is very weird... I did not have that dream last night.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 31, 2012)

Having the Jinchuriki would ruin his character and make him a Pain rip off.
He never fought with them he controlled them.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 31, 2012)

Stop popping pills, Ms. Youth


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 31, 2012)

?
Im a guy


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 31, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> ?
> Im a guy


The joke.

Your head.


----------



## Pein (Dec 31, 2012)

If they give us Madara I'm gonna be so happy with this game. I have to imagine he's in and his ougi is gonna be the meteor. 

CC2 are gonna have a hell of time making storm 4, considering after the jinchiriki fight they introduce like 0 new characters in the manga.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 31, 2012)

Storm 4 can be Part 1 and 2 and add every single character in the series, that'd sell.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 31, 2012)

In case you guys didn't know, we should expect the recent trailer subbed in the beginning of January says NB.


----------



## Random (Dec 31, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> The joke.
> 
> Your head.



I see what you did there

On topic, I really want the Edo Kages to be announced and shown. I wanna see how Gaara's father works


----------



## Pein (Dec 31, 2012)

Random said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> On topic, I really want the Edo Kages to be announced and shown. I wanna see how Gaara's father works



He's gonna play like garra with sparkly sand and garra needs to be revamped, he sucks ass currently.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pein said:


> If they give us Madara I'm gonna be so happy with this game. I have to imagine he's in and his ougi is gonna be the meteor.
> 
> CC2 are gonna have a hell of time making storm 4, considering after the jinchiriki fight they introduce like 0 new characters in the manga.



nah, he needs tree of rebirth!!!


----------



## Random (Dec 31, 2012)

Pein said:


> He's gonna play like garra with sparkly sand and garra needs to be revamped, he sucks ass currently.



I understand that much. But I still want to see it for myself. Maybe his sand will be faster or slower, or more long ranged. Perhaps he'll actually use more movement in his actions.

And they aren't going to revamp Gaara. The only thing the ever change for him is his jutsu and Ultimate. They made him a very boring character to use, unfortunately.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 31, 2012)

I wanna see Gaara's Father as well and hopefully he's faster than Gaara.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 31, 2012)

Random said:


> I understand that much. But I still want to see it for myself. Maybe his sand will be faster or slower, or more long ranged. Perhaps he'll actually use more movement in his actions.
> 
> *And they aren't going to revamp Gaara. The only thing the ever change for him is his jutsu and Ultimate. They made him a very boring character to use, unfortunately.*



This  I swear Gaara has had the most frequent ougi changes than any character throughout the Storm series. It's quite funny, because no matter how many times they change his ougi, no one will use him


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> This  I swear Gaara has had the most frequent ougi changes than any character throughout the Storm series. It's quite funny, because no matter how many times they change his ougi, no one will use him


I like using Gaara actually. I don't have many good team up options for him though, might now with the Jinchuriki to choose from.


----------



## Random (Dec 31, 2012)

I try to use him, because he is one of my top favorite characters of the whole series, but he doesn't really fit with my fighting style which relies on the character I'm using to have some kind of speed. That's why I use Lee a lot more.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 31, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> In case you guys didn't know, we should expect the recent trailer subbed in the beginning of January says NB.



Sweet news. Thanks!



Random said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> On topic, I really want the Edo Kages to be announced and shown. I wanna see how Gaara's father works



Agreed and he could turn out to be interesting, CC2 tends to be very creative with characters that haven't shown much in the manga. Best examples are always the Rookies, Tobi from the night the Kyuubi attacked Konoha from Generations and in this game's case, Hanzou. The moveset they designed for him is boss.

At least stuff like his grab, jutsu and Ougi are things to look forward regarding the Yondaime Kazekage.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year from the Centre of the Earth 

May CC2 give us a lot to hope for in this bright new year


----------



## Foxve (Jan 1, 2013)

New year new page! Happy New Year!


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy 2013!


----------



## Athruz (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year everyone! 
May you be happy and your wishes be granted, bros!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year, guys 

Only a few months left


----------



## -JT- (Jan 1, 2013)

Storm 3 comes out *this* year


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 1, 2013)

GTA V and Storm 3...fuck I can't for afford for both and I want to get them when they come out


----------



## Jaga (Jan 1, 2013)

Saiyan Island made a list of the greatest Naruto games. You will never guess what number 1 is. Though I might just agree


----------



## Random (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, I geuss the game is just that good


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 1, 2013)

Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bond suck.
Ultimate Ninja 5 should honestly be #1 and Storm 3 isn't even released yet.


----------



## Random (Jan 1, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bond were awesome.
> Ultimate Ninja 5 is honestly an amazing game, but Storm 3 isn't even released yet and it still got #1, which means it's f'in epic.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 1, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bond suck.
> Ultimate Ninja 5 should honestly be #1 and Storm 3 isn't even released yet.



You're opinion is terrible and very negative, this is why I dont lik you- Lil B


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 1, 2013)

UN/Storm is the only good Naruto gaming branch


----------



## slickcat (Jan 1, 2013)

sorry but I think Ultimate Ninja 5 is the best a.k.a Accel 2. Storm 3 isnt out yet I wonder why its on that list. also I would say Storm 1 is better than Storm 2 for many reasons. But well its their opinion not mine.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 1, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> You're opinion is terrible and very negative, this is why I dont lik you- Lil B



He's right about the Storm 3 part though; ring outs might turn out horrible, etc.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 1, 2013)

Ultimate Ninja 5 only had 3 drawbacks.
You couldn't use Part 1 characters as support.
Team ultimates were again Part 2 only because of the above.
The story was short.

But gameplay wise it was the best of the UN series and going by gameplay not story mode it is much better than the Storm series. The only Storm game that is near that quality of gameplay is Storm 1.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> He's right about the Storm 3 part though; ring outs might turn out horrible, etc.



Truth- Lil B



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Ultimate Ninja 5 only had 3 drawbacks.
> You couldn't use Part 1 characters as support.
> Team ultimates were again Part 2 only because of the above.
> The story was short.
> ...



Why are you writting these 4 Lil B to see? Supports were fake based nd made the game broken. Nd storm 1 is a terrible game. Me and the BasedGod hate the wall battles, clashes nd lame gameplay. I hate you and your opnion sucks- Lil B


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> You're opinion is terrible and very negative, this is why I dont lik you- Lil B


At least he doesn't feel the need to sign every post he makes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 1, 2013)

I really wished we get Omoi confirmed as playable too, he fought against Deidara and Sasori  in the first fight of the War arc. And it never hurts to have another Kumo Kenjutsu user in the roster.


----------



## Cheshter (Jan 1, 2013)

What do we think the Final Battle will be?

Naruto v Itachi and Nagato? 

Or Naruto and Itachi v Perfect Nagato?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 1, 2013)

Cheshter said:


> What do we think the Final Battle will be?
> 
> Naruto v Itachi and Nagato?
> 
> Or Naruto and Itachi v Perfect Nagato?



i actually hope the last battle will be naruto and co vs obito and the game ending with madara appearing after he beat the kages. think that would be a great end for this game. and the last thing in the game wuld be naruto asking about the kages and madara saying their not okay and we see them bloodied and tsunade cut in half. would be epic imo


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 1, 2013)

Cheshter said:


> What do we think the Final Battle will be?
> 
> Naruto v Itachi and Nagato?
> 
> Or Naruto and Itachi v Perfect Nagato?


Neither. The Jinchuriki being there and the leaked image of Bijuu mode implies we'll make it to Naruto Vs The Masked Man. I expect we get a Jinchuriki Hack & Slash battle ending with Naruto befriending Kurama.

Then either the game ends or it chooses to cut away to Sasuke and Itachi vs Kabuto for the final battle. This would make the Edo Tensei the main arc rather than the war itself.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 1, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I really wished we get Omoi confirmed as playable too, he fought against Deidara and Sasori  in the first fight of the War arc. And it never hurts to have another Kumo Kenjutsu user in the roster.



Now this is spamming or just masturbation from your part. Because it was one of the first things that where confirmed dude, Darui as playable character.

The other lame bros are probably goin to be only a boss fight but hey! I could be wrong.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 1, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bond suck.
> Ultimate Ninja 5 should honestly be #1 and Storm 3 isn't even released yet.


Have you played those two? The fighting system was good, grounded and not as flashy as CC2's games. Not to mention it did the story very well.

As for UN5, it's okay. Ultimate Ninja 3 is easily the best of the PS2 era games (of which I own them all). For starters, the range of jutsu you could choose was far superior and not being able to turn off the supports in UN5 was enough to annoy me. Though, Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3 was very good!

As for Storm 3 being the winner. Storm 2 is my favourite game in the Naruto series so far, so, add; an amazing arc; hack and slash mode; anti-aliasing; Huge roster; new upgrades to fighting. Yeah, it'll be the best, I'd wager.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 1, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Truth- Lil B
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you writting these 4 Lil B to see? Supports were fake based nd made the game broken. *Nd storm 1 is a terrible game. Me and the BasedGod hate the wall battles, clashes nd lame gameplay.* I hate you and your opnion sucks- Lil B



I agree with the Youth's opinion sucking and all.

But Storm 1 was terrible? Taaaake. Thaaaaaaaat. Baaaaaaaaaaaaackkkkk.


----------



## Random (Jan 1, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Now this is spamming or just masturbation from your part. Because it was one of the first things that where confirmed dude, Darui as playable character.
> 
> The other lame bros are probably goin to be only a boss fight but hey! I could be wrong.



He said Omoi not Darui. How do you even get those mixed up?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 1, 2013)

I still think & hope the game ends with a Boss fight against Tobi/Rin'negan Masked Man with Naruto and Kakashi & Gai as supports or something like that. That's the only battle (well, besides his bout with Konan in Amegakure and Danzou's bodyguards) where Tobi really goes on the offensive and shows some attacks. Plus I think it would be anticlimatic to show him in that "preview" cutscene of the War arc if he wasn't gonna be playable.

Which by default also means that we could get EMS Sasuke & (Edo) Itachi vs Sage Kabuto and that fight is too good to skip and not turn it into a badass Boss fight, like Sakura & Chiyo vs Sasori in Storm 2 was.

Can't wait for more scans and the last week's trailer to come out subbed.



Suigetsu said:


> Now this is spamming or just masturbation from your part. Because it was one of the first things that where confirmed dude, Darui as playable character.
> 
> The other lame bros are probably goin to be only a boss fight but hey! I could be wrong.



Wha?  Whatever. I know Darui is confirmed, but as far as my memory recalls I haven't seen Omoi confirmed. That is what I meant.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 2, 2013)

wow i just realized the old thread was closed! 4000+ posts for storm 3!


----------



## -JT- (Jan 2, 2013)

I've decided I want C to be fully playable


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol Storm 3 is #1. I just wish they would go back and review that list after the game comes out just to see their accuracy..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 2, 2013)

Will Ring Outs bump the game down a peg or two?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sure there will be an option to turn it off.


----------



## Random (Jan 2, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Will Ring Outs bump the game down a peg or two?



That's the only thing I think could knock it down. That and personal opinion


----------



## Pein (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't hate on broken bond and rise of a ninja, they were really good games and had a fully fleshed out single player. I really wish ubisoft could have made more games in that style.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 2, 2013)

I think those Ring Outs could also appear in the VotE as well, given we are always fighting on top of a rock in front of the Madara and Hashirama statues.

And speaking of personal opinions, I am still not fond of the way they are approaching the Storm 3 character roster. I like the characters's concept art featuring in the menu more than their 3D ones. :S And this time they actually have come up with awesome characters's art for this game.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think those Ring Outs could also appear in the VotE as well, given we are always fighting on top of a rock in front of the Madara and Hashirama statues.
> 
> And speaking of personal opinions, I am still not fond of the way they are approaching the Storm 3 character roster. I like the characters's concept art featuring in the menu more than their 3D ones. :S And this time they actually have come up with awesome characters's art for this game.



I think they're doing it to give those Ninja Info Cards more purpose through variation. If you've noticed in Generations, we have general Ninja Info Cards with all that information on them. But when you're viewing other peoples, there's an option (pressing R2 or so), so see another picture of the NIC with skill stats.. that's where they show character concept art, in a form of customization.

This gives CC2 more of an option of Ninja Card customization through character concept art... I'm slightly indifferent to customization, but yeah, I agree that I'd like to see their concept art on the selection and loading screens, especially since they're putting a great amount of effort/badassness into the art designs..

A little off topic, but does anyone know how to even customize the character concept art in Generations for those Ninja Info Cards? I can't for the life of me figure out how, let alone see what image mine is set to


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 2, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Have you played those two? The fighting system was good, grounded and not as flashy as CC2's games. Not to mention it did the story very well.
> 
> As for UN5, it's okay. Ultimate Ninja 3 is easily the best of the PS2 era games (of which I own them all). For starters, the range of jutsu you could choose was far superior and not being able to turn off the supports in UN5 was enough to annoy me. Though, Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3 was very good!
> 
> As for Storm 3 being the winner. Storm 2 is my favourite game in the Naruto series so far, so, add; an amazing arc; hack and slash mode; anti-aliasing; Huge roster; new upgrades to fighting. Yeah, it'll be the best, I'd wager.


Heroes 3 was the worst Naruto game ive ever played.
1:Much less combos
2:No grabs
3:1 Jutsu
4:Noticeable graphics downgrade.

By the way I have played.
Ultimate Ninja
Ultimate Ninja 2(and the Japanese version with removed stages and character.)
Ultimate Ninja 3
Ultimate Ninja 4
Ultimate Ninja 5(Japanese version)
Ultimate Ninja Heroes 2(lol at Jiraiya's weird unfitting voice actor change.)
Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3(Japanese version)
Ultimate Ninja Storm
Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations

I really wanna try Impact though.
I agree with you on 5's support system and no Part 1 characters? The hell


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Will Ring Outs bump the game down a peg or two?


Depends on how many stages have the feature.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Depends on how many stages have the feature.



It's been kinda proven after the Unraikyo stage that all stages will have the feature. Nothing is stopping CC2 from making "non-ringout" stages from having the feature.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2013)

Aeion said:


> It's been kinda proven after the Unraikyo stage that all stages will have the feature. Nothing is stopping CC2 from making "non-ringout" stages from having the feature.


No it hasn't. It's been proven it's not limited to just one stage. However it seems ring out stages have a common feature. There is somewhere to fall. Not every stage will have somewhere to fall so there will be plenty of stages that lack ring outs (forests for example have trees as walls and nowhere to fall behind those trees) but the question is how many stages will have somewhere to fall.


----------



## Cheshter (Jan 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Neither. The Jinchuriki being there and the leaked image of Bijuu mode implies we'll make it to Naruto Vs The Masked Man. I expect we get a Jinchuriki Hack & Slash battle ending with Naruto befriending Kurama.
> 
> Then either the game ends or it chooses to cut away to Sasuke and Itachi vs Kabuto for the final battle. This would make the Edo Tensei the main arc rather than the war itself.



Ah, i thought i read somewhere that it wouldnt go further than the anime, and with only 2 months left i dont see it progressing that far, although i hope Im wrong as i hope it goes as far as your saying here.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 2, 2013)

Cheshter said:


> Ah, i thought i read somewhere that it wouldnt go further than the anime, and with only 2 months left i dont see it progressing that far, although i hope Im wrong as i hope it goes as far as your saying here.


It's likely they expected the anime to reach that point by the release. The fact is the Storm games end with the end of an arc. Storm 1 was pre timeskip, Storm 2 was Akatsuki and so Storm 3 should be Edo Tensei. Also it seems like Sasuke's outfit has been updated to be the one from his fight with Kabuto.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> No it hasn't. It's been proven it's not limited to just one stage. However it seems ring out stages have a common feature. There is somewhere to fall. Not every stage will have somewhere to fall so there will be plenty of stages that lack ring outs (forests for example have trees as walls and nowhere to fall behind those trees) but the question is how many stages will have somewhere to fall.



Again, you underestimate CC2's way of getting around this. It's not necessarily having to fall, it's just being in a position where you are 'blown out' of the fighting area. This was shown with the very first introduction of the Ring-Out feature in the Construction Konoha stage. Sasuke was surrounded by buildings. He wouldn't have fallen if he was knocked out of the stage, but since CC2 is completely ignoring physics, once he was out of the stage, he was 'blown out' of the area completely.

A forest stage would simply have a certain circular fighting area. Hitting the edge would show the invisible cracking like in the Unraikyo stage. After hitting it twice (or how many times need it be), the player would be 'blown out'. I can see this being very plausible for CC2's next form in action for ring-outs.

This can be said for any stage, regardless of stage altitude. If you can be blown out from the stage, you can be far enough to not be deemed in the fight anymore, hence the 'Ring-out' feature still working. If you're fighting in the Academy stage in Generations, the barrier will just be the walls of the building, until that is broken and you are, once again, 'blown out'. This stops CC2 from having any trouble or difficulty with the ring-out feature and stages all together.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 2, 2013)

My gut feeling is that the edo kages will be the next reveal with hopefully upgraded nagato and itachi. Madara might be where the game ends, but if u look at from the aspect that the 6 jins are playable, its safe to say that this game will end with Naruto vs Tobi and 6 jins. BM mode vs all jins probably the last cinematic boss fight. 

Credits roll revealing EMS sasuke walking towards the battlefield and turning his back to the camera. End. bonus character EMS Sasuke?


----------



## Random (Jan 2, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Heroes 3 was the worst Naruto game ive ever played.



Your opinions always seem to contradict with mine.

I think the only thing we ever agreed on is excitement for Gaara's father, but I've had my fair share of nay-sayers on that subject anyway.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 2, 2013)

Gaara's dad and the Second Mizukage ftw


----------



## Reyes (Jan 2, 2013)

^ No 3rd raikage


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 2, 2013)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> ^ No 3rd raikage



Him too but the other two will be ma mains :ho don't know about Mu cuz I have the feel he will be an Onoki clone


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 2, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Him too but the other two will be ma mains :ho don't know about Mu cuz I have the feel he will be an Onoki clone



Their fighting styles has no similarity except for Jinton.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 3, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Their fighting styles has no similarity except for Jinton.



The Jinton kinda bugs me cuz that's their main fighting style. I think I'll take back my worry of those two being same, I'm sure cc2 will make Mu different.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 3, 2013)

I always wondered why the 3rd Raikage didn't use Black Lightning.
Also does anybody else want Dodai playable? The rubber guy? He had like 4 Jutsu so he has plenty for a moveset and hitting people with a giant rubber ball would be hilarious.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 3, 2013)

I am hoping that Kitsuchi and Kurosutchi will be confirmed soon. This father-daughter combo/ solo feats have been really impressive. It'll be a real shame if either one was totally left out, for they have definitely shown more than enough to warrant a full move-set. Kitsuchi in particular has been showing everyone who's the BOSS!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 3, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I always wondered why the 3rd Raikage didn't use Black Lightning.
> Also does anybody else want Dodai playable? The rubber guy? He had like 4 Jutsu so he has plenty for a moveset and hitting people with a giant rubber ball would be hilarious.



I thought that was strange as well. Black Lightning was only seen once in the manga and that was pretty strange. Dodai seems more like a support only since his techniques are for defensive purposes. 



Red Raptor said:


> I am hoping that Kitsuchi and Kurosutchi will be confirmed soon. This father-daughter combo/ solo feats have been really impressive. It'll be a real shame if either one was totally left out, for they have definitely shown more than enough to warrant a full move-set. Kitsuchi in particular has been showing everyone who's the BOSS!


 
Fuck yeah  leaving Kitsuchi out would be weird since the other commanders are playable.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 3, 2013)

all i kno is real madara better be in there


----------



## -JT- (Jan 3, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Fuck yeah  leaving Kitsuchi out would be weird since the other commanders are playable.





Imagine Dat Mountain Sammich Ougi


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> The Jinton kinda bugs me cuz that's their main fighting style. I think I'll take back my worry of those two being same, I'm sure cc2 will make Mu different.



Well, that's kind of their signature move. But Onoki mostly uses earth-based techniques in the manga while Mu uses more stealth-like moves.

I'm sure Mu is going to be a speed-striker in the game, one with fast combinations. He'll probably have his dual swords as well, and use his splitting technique in some way. But obviously, I still see Jinton being part of his attack style.. no reason to exclude that.

But again, in the game, Onoki's moveset consists fully of Earth, and I don't see this being the path for Mu as well, which is generally a good thing, no?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2013)

the way the Naruto envaded Raikage in the trailer was better than the anime and manga.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 3, 2013)

I have not played a Naruto game since the first Ninja Storm on the PS3. It's been a bit over four years now. Would anyone here recommend me replaying the entire series? Or can I just jump onto this one without really worrying if I missed out on too much?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> I have not played a Naruto game since the first Ninja Storm on the PS3. It's been a bit over four years now. Would anyone here recommend me replaying the entire series? Or can I just jump onto this one without really worrying if I missed out on too much?



If you enjoyed story mode and all that cinematic action, then I suggest you go in order. You only have one game to catch up on before being up to date, and that's with Storm 2.

But if you like versus mode and fighting others online, then you can just jump to Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations (current one), where they focus on online play and battle mechanics.

I personally suggest you get Storm 2 for the story, then move on to Generations for the competition. The Boss Battles in Storm 2 are too good to pass up. Just don't get attached to online play in Storm 2, because they completely revamped it in Generations (for the better).


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 3, 2013)

Aeion said:


> If you enjoyed story mode and all that cinematic action, then I suggest you go in order. You only have one game to catch up on before being up to date, and that's with Storm 2.
> 
> But if you like versus mode and fighting others online, then you can just jump to Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations (current one), where they focus on online play and battle mechanics.
> 
> I personally suggest you get Storm 2 for the story, then move on to Generations for the competition. The Boss Battles in Storm 2 are too good to pass up. Just don't get attached to online play in Storm 2, because they completely revamped it in Generations (for the better).



Alright man, thanks for the help. Really appreciate it.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 3, 2013)

just jump straight to the new one coming out. u aint miss shit trust me.

you'd be spending double the money playing the same shit


----------



## Iruel (Jan 3, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Alright man, thanks for the help. Really appreciate it.



actually, play Storm 2 for some epic boss battles from Rescue Gaara Arc-Invasion of Pain Arc. Skip Generations; shitty story mode, and Storm 3 will pick up at the Kage Summit Arc-somewhere in the War arc.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2013)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> actually, play Storm 2 for some epic boss battles from Rescue Gaara Arc-Invasion of Pain Arc. *Skip Generations; shitty story mode*, and Storm 3 will pick up at the Kage Summit Arc-somewhere in the War arc.



Which part of "Generations was not meant for story" didn't you understand...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 3, 2013)

Dude, I had a dream last night Edo Itachi, Nagato and Third Raikage were confirmed. Bummed it wasn't real  but in due time :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Dude, I had a dream last night Edo Itachi, Nagato and Third Raikage were confirmed. Bummed it wasn't real  but in due time :ho



I had a dream last night that Madara was living in my house, and when Hashirama came over and asked to stay, Madara got mad that I said yes, and was planning to assassinate me in my sleep, so I told Hashirama to sleep in my room with the hopes that he'd protect me, and then I ran onto my roof when it was nighttime, and was talking with Hashirama on a walky-talky, and then I fell off my roof and the police came and thought I was trying to break in, so I ran to the graveyard and the spirits rose and asked me for my purpose of being here, and said if I lie I'll die,and I told them I was running from the police, and they congratulated me for telling the truth and gave me two chocolate donuts, and one of the policemen came and said he was talking a stroll, and dropped dead.

There's nothing wrong with me


----------



## Random (Jan 3, 2013)

Why can't I have anime related dreams


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 3, 2013)

People you have way too much hopes for story and characters for this game considering all the fillers the anime's had and the breaks as well. Now it really all depends how much content each canon episode covers by this game's release and if they don't do fillers like they did before chikara started which I don't think will be much. I honestly don't think this game will have much new content than its predecessor to justify its price. If you didn't buy generations then okay go for it but if you did, it's not looking too good, IMHO. I mean yes the other Jinchuuriki are in but I mean how much of the fight that they actually are in is actually going to be in this game, if at all.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 3, 2013)

^didnt buy generations and can skip on this game too, right now only games i own are ninja gaiden sigma 2 and tekken 6. Nothing lasts long, at best I buy it,play it and trade it back. But I m still looking forward to the other additions made to the game other than the characters. I found out that utubing their movesets was enough. there isnt much diversity really.


----------



## Random (Jan 3, 2013)

Dbgohan08 said:


> People you have way too much hopes for story and characters for this game considering all the fillers the anime's had and the breaks as well. Now it really all depends how much content each canon episode covers by this game's release and if they don't do fillers like they did before chikara started which I don't think will be much. I honestly don't think this game will have much new content than its predecessor to justify its price. If you didn't buy generations then okay go for it but if you did, it's not looking too good, IMHO. I mean yes the other Jinchuuriki are in but I mean how much of the fight that they actually are in is actually going to be in this game, if at all.



Don't you watch anime, hope is a powerful thing. We could all go around being negetive and pessimistic, but then who would want to come here. Granted, being pessimistic gives you a smaller chance of being dissapointed, but that's no fun.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2013)

Dbgohan08 said:


> People you have way too much hopes for story and characters for this game considering all the fillers the anime's had and the breaks as well. Now it really all depends how much content each canon episode covers by this game's release and if they don't do fillers like they did before chikara started which I don't think will be much. I honestly don't think this game will have much new content than its predecessor to justify its price. If you didn't buy generations then okay go for it but if you did, it's not looking too good, IMHO. I mean yes the other Jinchuuriki are in but I mean how much of the fight that they actually are in is actually going to be in this game, if at all.



You would be surprised, my friend. There are many instances of this game that have yet to be announced, and many instances that are brand new, and I'm not talking about fighting mechanics.

Storm 2 was good for it's roster, but it was praised for it's Story Mode. Storm 3 is going to have about twice as many Boss Battles as Storm 2, so you just wait and see.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 4, 2013)

It seem Storm 3 comes out on 8.3.2013
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gByXNYpfWSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jan 4, 2013)

Aeion said:


> I had a dream last night that Madara was living in my house, and when Hashirama came over and asked to stay, Madara got mad that I said yes, and was planning to assassinate me in my sleep, so I told Hashirama to sleep in my room with the hopes that he'd protect me, and then I ran onto my roof when it was nighttime, and was talking with Hashirama on a walky-talky, and then I fell off my roof and the police came and thought I was trying to break in, so I ran to the graveyard and the spirits rose and asked me for my purpose of being here, and said if I lie I'll die,and I told them I was running from the police, and they congratulated me for telling the truth and gave me two chocolate donuts, and one of the policemen came and said he was talking a stroll, and dropped dead.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with me



Damn, you remember your dreams entirely?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 4, 2013)

I think the actual date is 3-8-13.


----------



## Random (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea, if the game was coming out later, people would be so worried about where the story would stop at, nor would they be as worried about if Madara made it into the roster.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 4, 2013)

^If it was coming out later I think it'd be safe to assume that not only Madara would make it to the roster but also EMS Sasuke, Sage Kabuto and Tobi. 

But despite everything, I still am betting & hoping for those to appear...



FlashYoruichi said:


> It seem Storm 3 comes out on 8.3.2013
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gByXNYpfWSE[/YOUTUBE]



Alright, not bad. 

Liked Roshi's monologue in his demostration of his abilities. But they got it wrong with the KinGin bros, should've been "Sinners of the Hidden Cloud" not Hidden Mist. 

Hmm, the release date says 8/3/13. I could swear I read somewhere else that the game would come out in late March, not this early. 

Oh well, crossing fingers so that the next trailer(s) shows more and probably a resume of all the confirmed playable characters.


----------



## Vash (Jan 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I think the actual date is 3-8-13.



Nope, it's 8-3-13.

It's a European trailer, not an American one. The date is correct.

I'm guessing Europe will get the game first again.


----------



## Random (Jan 4, 2013)

Jak said:


> Nope, it's 8-3-13.
> 
> It's a European trailer, not an American one. The date is correct.
> 
> I'm guessing Europe will get the game first again.



I think every body is simply getting there date formats mixed up.

Both 8-3-13 and 3-8-13 can mean March 8th depending on where you are from. Vice versa they can also mean August 3rd, but we all know by now that the game is coming in March.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 4, 2013)

Yugito's fighting style really reminds me of Larxene from Kingdom Hearts


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 4, 2013)

Europe gets the game 1st and a collectors edition again? Even though most of the feedback is from the US.

Also why is everybody so obsessed with Madara? There's more unique and interesting characters.
Lol at Yagura "This is for the win"


----------



## Alicia (Jan 4, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Europe gets the game 1st and a collectors edition again? Even though most of the feedback is from the US.
> 
> Also why is everybody so obsessed with Madara? There's more unique and interesting characters.
> Lol at Yagura "This is for the win"



Madara's pretty much the only thing that keeps this manga going


----------



## Si Style (Jan 4, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Even though most of the feedback is from the US.



How do you know?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 4, 2013)

Well lets see we lets see we lose 15 characters and we already have........ 6 Jinchuriki Hanzo Mifune Darui Kinkaku Ginkaku 6 Swordsmen

Right there 17 and 74 playable characters. Add the 4 Kage,Nagato and Madara theres 80 and Rinnegan Tobi,EMS Sasuke and Bijuu Mode Naruto 83.

Oh and nevermind US gets it 1st! On March 5th!


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 4, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Well lets see we lets see we lose 15 characters and we already have........ 6 Jinchuriki Hanzo Mifune Darui Kinkaku Ginkaku 6 Swordsmen
> 
> Right there 17 and 74 playable characters. Add the 4 Kage,Nagato and Madara theres 80 and Rinnegan Tobi,EMS Sasuke and Bijuu Mode Naruto 83.
> 
> Oh and nevermind US gets it 1st! On March 5th!



Thank you for correcting me....Sorry for the confusing guys

O_o March the 5th just one more month !!!!This calls for


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Europe gets the game 1st and a collectors edition again? Even though most of the feedback is from the US.


It's only fair when you consider how terrible the UK is with movie releases, especially animated releases. Do you know we still haven't gotten Wreck-It Ralph?



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Also why is everybody so obsessed with Madara? There's more unique and interesting characters.


Having more interesting characters than him isn't the point. The fact is he's an important character for this arc and would make a great boss battle with his wide range of abilities. There's also the question if CC2 will include skills he doesn't display in chapters covered via their knowledge of the manga. He's interesting from a gameplay standpoint even if you don't find him interesting as a character or someone you feel you'd play as much.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 4, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> just one more month !!!!



Poor February.. forgotten..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 4, 2013)

Madara would be an amazing boss battle but he would destroy online diversity as a playable character.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 4, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Oh and nevermind US gets it 1st! On March 5th!



So now is it perfectly justified if _I_ start throwing my toys out the pram like you did?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 4, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Madara would be an amazing boss battle but he would destroy online diversity as a playable character.



nah he wouldnt

edit: okay maybe he would, he is awesome


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 4, 2013)

Keep Perfect Susano'o away from standard gameplay

And we have a deal


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 4, 2013)

i dont think they'll add perfect susano because the anime wont be up to that part by the time the game airs. but they'll include it at some point, it has too. it's madara's strongest ability or one of the strongest. perfect susano defines madara so it'd be stupid not to put it in there

madara's awakening will be rinnegan, then the next game will have susano'o awakening


----------



## Random (Jan 4, 2013)

Perfect Susanoo literally defies the laws of physics. It can destroy matter. I think that's reason enough for it not the be there.

But seriously, at least just put it as a UJ. Susanoo awakenings are the cheapest. Event the other giant awakenings have nothing on Susanoo (except maybe deidara's. But he is just annoying all around). I'm not proud of it, but I have won multiple fights with Itachi because of his awakening. I'm not good at using Itachi, so for most of the match I get my butt handed to me, but as soon as he awakens it's game over. You don't even have to get in close because the fire ball jutsu is in the combo and even if they block, their shield will be eventually broken. I can imagine perfect Susanoo be much worse than that.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 4, 2013)

You'd only be able to see the things feet anyway.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 4, 2013)

It would be alot smaller like the Bijuu awakenings.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 4, 2013)

But that wouldn't do it justice


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 4, 2013)

Really hope the game's roster makes it to over 80 as they say.

Regarding Madara's Susano'o, they gave us a Boss fight with Itachi's in Storm 2 as playing as Sasuke and fighting against his Susano'o. I think they could try to give us a Boss fight with it this time with the Kages, but this one will be like the Jiraiya vs Pain Boss fight, where no matter what you lose in the end.

But knowing CC2, they'll make the Kages fall to Madara's Susano'o in a epic all-out manner.

Or we will have a hack and slash Boss fight against the 25 Mokuton Bunshins Madara creates.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 4, 2013)

-JT- said:


> So now is it perfectly justified if _I_ start throwing my toys out the pram like you did?



He ignores everyone (Even Lil B) who quotes him, he's talkin to himself- Lil B


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2013)

So I've been thinking of who I think is likely to be in the game and decided to list my theory/wish list complete with costume options (italic costumes are more wishes than guesses).


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Returning Storm 2 characters*
1. Sage Naruto (Sage Cloak, Hokage Naruto)
2. Kakashi (Konoha headband, Shinobi headband)
3. Sakura (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket)
4. Sai (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket)
5. Hinata (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket, _Road To Ninja_)
6. Kiba (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket)
7. Shino (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket)
8. Guy (Regular Outfit)
9. Lee (Regular Outfit)
10. Neji (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket)
11. Tenten (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket)
12. Asuma (Edo Tensei, Regular Outfit)
13. Shikamaru (Konoha headband, Shinobi headband)
14. Choji (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket, _thin Choji_)
15. Ino (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket, _Road To Ninja_)
16. Gaara (Regular Outfit, Flak Jacket)
17. Temari (Kage Summit, Flak Jacket)
18. Kankuro (Kage Summit, Flak Jacket)
19. Tsunade (Regular Outfit, _Regular Outfit without jacket_)
20. Yamato (Regular Outfit)
21. Minato (Hokage, _Flak Jacket_)
22. Suigetsu (Regular Outfit, _Akatsuki_)
23. Jugo (Regular Outfit, _Akatsuki_)
24. Karin (Regular Outfit, _Akatsuki_)
25. Killer B (Seven Swords, Samehada)
26. Itachi (Edo Tensei, _Akatsuki_)
27. Pain (Regular Outfit)
28. Konan (Regular Outfit)
29. Deidara (Edo Tensei, _Akatsuki_)
30. Sasori (Edo Tensei, _Akatsuki_)
31. Kakuzu (Edo Tensei, _with mask_)
32. Kisame (Akatsuki, topless)
33. Tobi (Regular Outfit)
34. Chiyo (Edo Tensei, _Regular Outfit_)

*Returning Generations character*
35. Naruto (Regular Outfit, Goku, Samurai, DLC outfits)
36. Sasuke (Kage Summit, Kabuto Fight, _Road To Ninja_)
37. Zabuza (Edo Tensei, Regular Outfit)
38. Haku (Edo Tensei, Regular Outfit, with mask)
39. A (Regular Outfit)
40. Onoki (Regular Outfit)
41. Mei (Regular Outfit)
42. Danzo (Regular Outfit)
43. Kabuto (Snake Cloak)
44. Kimimaro (Edo Tensei, _Regular Outfit_)
45. Hiruzen (Regular Outfit)
46. Masked Man (Hooded Cloak)

*Confirmed New characters*
47. Darui (Regular Outfit)
48. Mifune (Regular Outfit)
49. Hanzo (Edo Tensei)
50. Yugito (Regular Outfit, _Path of Pain_)
51. Yagura (Regular Outfit, _Path of Pain_)
52. Roshi (Regular Outfit, _Path of Pain_)
53. Han (Regular Outfit, _Path of Pain_)
54. Utakata (Regular Outfit, _Path of Pain_)
55. Fu (Regular Outfit, _Path of Pain_)

*Confirmed but not seen in regular battles*
56. Kinkaku (Edo Tensei)
57. Ginkaku (Edo Tensei)
58. Jinin (Edo Tensei)
59. Mangetsu (Edo Tensei)
60. Kushimaru (Edo Tensei)
61. Jinpachi (Edo Tensei)
62. Ameyuri (Edo Tensei)
63. Fuguki (Edo Tensei)

*Yet to be Confirmed but important characters*
64. Masked Man (Rinnegan and Gunbai, _Tobi mask_)
65. Mu (Edo Tensei)
66. Second Mizukage (Edo Tensei)
67. Third Raikage (Edo Tensei)
68. Fourth Kazekage (Edo Tensei)
69. Madara (Edo Tensei)
70. KCM Naruto (KCM)
71. Nagato (Edo Tensei)

*Other potential characters (mostly a wish list)*
72. Kurotsuchi (Iwa headband, Shinobi headband)
73. Kitsuchi (Regular Outfit)
74. Chojuro (Kiri headband, Shinobi headband)
75. Omoi (Kumo headband, Shinobi headband)
76. Karui (Kumo headband, Shinobi headband)
77. Zetsu (Black Zetsu)

*Potential bonus characters*
78. Jiraiya (Regular Outfit)
79. Orochimaru (Regular Outfit)
80. Obito (Regular Outfit)
81. Young Kakashi (Regular Outfit)
82. Hashirama (Regular Outfit)
83. Tobirama (Regular Outfit)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> So I've been thinking of who I think is likely to be in the game and decided to list my theory/wish list complete with costume options (italic costumes are more wishes than guesses).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This. This right here


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 4, 2013)

^These + EMS Sauce (will probably be his own chacter)


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Damn, you remember your dreams entirely?



Well, sucks if you don't 



Si Style said:


> How do you know?




Matsuyama said in an interview that over 70% (or so.. correct me if I'm wrong) of feedback is from North America, which is frightening, since all we ask for are requests, not suggestions.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> So I've been thinking of who I think is likely to be in the game and decided to list my theory/wish list complete with costume options (italic costumes are more wishes than guesses).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Great list, man! Just missing Edo Nagato I think.

I keep a list and I decided to add a few potentials;
Zetsu and Generic Samurai because they have a moveset. I also added an extra Gaara (turns into Shukaku), EMS Sasuke (Thought to be fighting Gaara in the trailer) and Hidan.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2013)

Si Style said:


> Great list, man! Just missing Edo Nagato I think.
> 
> I keep a list and I decided to add a few potentials;
> Zetsu and Generic Samurai because they have a moveset. I also added an extra Gaara (turns into Shukaku), EMS Sasuke (Thought to be fighting Gaara in the trailer) and Hidan.


You're right *adds Nagato and Zetsu*

I think the Samurai and Yamato powered Zetsus will be support characters which is why I didn't include them. As for EMS Sasuke I don't know, he could be a separate character but at the same time he could share enough in common with Generations Sasuke to share a slot. Bee is the same, he could have separate slots to represent his sword changes but we also see enough staying the same to keep the same slot.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 4, 2013)

80 characters and 8th of March release ? I need some tissues...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes it is a beautiful thing to cry about. Hey wait a minute


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yes it is a beautiful thing to ___ about. Hey wait a minute



Let's play Fill In the Blank(s)


----------



## Random (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes it is a beaytiful thing to not give a crap about. Hey wait a minute


----------



## Gabe (Jan 4, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Europe gets the game 1st and a collectors edition again? Even though most of the feedback is from the US.
> 
> *Also why is everybody so obsessed with Madara? There's more unique and interesting characters.*
> Lol at Yagura "This is for the win"



this is wrong in many ways. he is an awesome character, probably many agree with me. 

so march 5 is the release date nice.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 4, 2013)

So will europe get a release date A " official " date , also hope  we get 80 characters to? lol.


----------



## Random (Jan 4, 2013)

Gabe said:


> this is wrong in many ways. he is an awesome character, probably many agree with me.
> 
> so march 5 is the release date nice.



I hate to defend him, but he is partially right.

Yes, Madara is awesome, but there are still more interesting and unique characters than him. To be honest, he is really just another Uchiha with an obsession. It's all a matter of opinion though, I guess.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 4, 2013)

Random said:


> I hate to defend him, but he is partially right.
> 
> Yes, Madara is awesome, but there are still more interesting and unique characters than him. To be honest, he is really just another Uchiha with an obsession. It's all a matter of opinion though, I guess.



Quite funny, because there is not an excess amount of talk or 'hype' towards him in this thread. He has just been mentioned as much as any other character in this thread, yet Flames of Youth has to open his mouth to complain about yet another thing...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2013)

You know, for being a continuation of where Storm 2 left off, we still have to see anything that points to a proper Kisame Boss fight in this new installment. They could choose to go with his fight with Killerbee in Iron Country or his last match against Gai in the Kumo turtle island. And in his Samehada fusion mode, I think that the results of it could prove to be epic-er in the hands of CC2.

Or heck, even a Sasuke vs Danzou Boss fight. We already got kind of the short end of the stick with the lack of a Boss fight between Sasuke vs Killerbee in Storm 2...

Just saying. I love all of the developments so far.  But I sure would love if some of those that I have mentioned could make it to the game.


----------



## Pein (Jan 5, 2013)

Sasuke vs Danzo and then team 7 vs Sasuke is gonna be fucking amazing.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Madara would be an amazing boss battle but he would destroy online diversity as a playable character.


can't wait to own Madara with Itachi.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 5, 2013)

4th Kazekage and Mizukage is all that matters


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 5, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You know, for being a continuation of where Storm 2 left off, we still have to see anything that points to a proper Kisame Boss fight in this new installment. They could choose to go with his fight with Killerbee in Iron Country or his last match against Gai in the Kumo turtle island. And in his Samehada fusion mode, I think that the results of it could prove to be epic-er in the hands of CC2.
> 
> Or heck, even a Sasuke vs Danzou Boss fight. We already got kind of the short end of the stick with the lack of a Boss fight between Sasuke vs Killerbee in Storm 2...
> 
> Just saying. I love all of the developments so far.  But I sure would love if some of those that I have mentioned could make it to the game.


The reason is because there isn't really anything new to hype with those fights. I imagine we'll still have them but saying "Sasuke fights Danzo" when that was already a means of hyping Generations upon Danzo's reveal isn't going to do much to make people excited. Kisame's fights don't really offer anything new for hype either (except maybe shirtless Kisame).


----------



## Bender (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm gonna love see the kages wreaking Sasuke's shit in anime cutscene form.


----------



## Firaea (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd hate to burst your bubbles, but as much as I think Madara might be fun to play as, he's gonna be dumbed down completely in this game just as Pain kinda was.

When a character is as exceedingly overpowered as Madara is, you can only be disappointed by his portrayal in the game, because CC2 simply cannot ignore balancing issues. In the end, the resultant Madara in the game probably won't satisfy the hype that causes everyone to want him in this game so much.


----------



## Vash (Jan 5, 2013)

Pein said:


> you know the way generations was made and the timing of 3 I can't help but feel they were in the middle of making storm 3 and decided to make a quick cash grab with generations.



I thought CC2 already confirmed this is what they did. The team that does the boss fights were busy working on Asura's Wrath, so while that was being done another part of CC2 went to work on Generations. 

I'm pretty sure they also said they started work on Storm 3 before Storm 2 was even released... But I can't remember if that's true or not.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jan 5, 2013)

Firaea said:


> I'd hate to burst your bubbles, but as much as I think Madara might be fun to play as, he's gonna be dumbed down completely in this game just as Pain kinda was.
> 
> When a character is as exceedingly overpowered as Madara is, you can only be disappointed by his portrayal in the game, because CC2 simply cannot ignore balancing issues. In the end, the resultant Madara in the game probably won't satisfy the hype that causes everyone to want him in this game so much.


Very possible. 
Madara in the manga was a mix of Taijutsu, Kenjutsu (until someone stole the sword he rightfully stole first, that is), Ninjutsu and even Genjutsu (how I'd love to see that Genjutsu + Spinning kick as a final combo or his Throw). How they're gonna mesh all his moves into a game, I don't know. But I'm still looking forward to it. I want my Madara + M? team. Along with Yagura, Yugito, Roshi, Han, Edo Kages, Edo Nagato and all those new characters I've yet to try out.

And I see there's been talk about Madara being mentioned too much earlier. Heh, the very reason I don't post too often, because I'd likely sneak him in in every post of mine.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 5, 2013)

Firaea said:


> I'd hate to burst your bubbles, but as much as I think Madara might be fun to play as, he's gonna be dumbed down completely in this game just as Pain kinda was.
> 
> When a character is as exceedingly overpowered as Madara is, you can only be disappointed by his portrayal in the game, because CC2 simply cannot ignore balancing issues. In the end, the resultant Madara in the game probably won't satisfy the hype that causes everyone to want him in this game so much.


Pain had an awesome moveset but this could have made it better.
-Make his block the Preta Path Barrier
-Make his air combo end with Soul Removal
-Chibaku Tensei Ultimate
-Him flying on rocks like in Story Mode as his awakening


----------



## -JT- (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, Pain's ultimate was absolutely dire. As were many of the powerful characters' ultimates.

And if the K11 are getting updated, let's have Double Headed Wolf Kiba please, *at least* as an Ouig, but preferably awakening.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 5, 2013)

That's why I'd wish for all the ougi's to be updated with every game. They did the same thing with the older ultimate ninja's.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 5, 2013)

I never understood why some of the K11 had such awful ougis in Storm 2 though. By Generations it made it look like they were all more lethal as kids


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2013)

^This. I always feel so bad for the K11, or should I say K10 because Naruto has it pretty well with his three different character slots


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 5, 2013)

Random said:


> ^This. I always feel so bad for the K11, or should I say K10 because Naruto has it pretty well with his three different character slots



I say K10 for different reasons. 

All I've played of the Ultimate Ninja series are the demos for Storm 2 and Generations. Hopefully with this game I'll actually start picking up the series. I'm usually not a fan of fighting games, but I'll make an exception for something like this.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 5, 2013)

Neji needs to be upgraded

For great justice


----------



## -JT- (Jan 5, 2013)

Random said:


> ^This. I always feel so bad for the K11, or should I say K10 because Naruto has it pretty well with his three different character slots


Since Part 2 I've started counting Sai as part of the K11, but not Naruto. Just seems easier to include him.



Aeion said:


> You guys are kidding... right?


No one kids when it comes to Dosu 



> Well, at least someone is sane


Anyone who doesn't want Dosu obviously isn't 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Neji needs to be upgraded
> 
> For great justice



New ougi can be Full Body Blowjob?

But yes, I agree


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Neji needs to be upgraded
> 
> For great justice



Yeah, I want to see Neji as a Balance Support character.. He'll take the hit of a special for you, and then lay on your shoulder saying "I did this.. because you called me a genius", then flops dead.

No one closes his eyes 



-JT- said:


> Anyone who doesn't want Dosu obviously isn't



Hey, I want Dosu just as much as the next guy  But all this Dosu talk reminds me of DosuIsTheBest, and how he was wiped off the face of the Earth once it was confirmed that Dosu will not be playable in Generations.

He was a swell lad


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2013)

Who is this dosu? Please don't tell me it's that leader of fodder sound ninja from back in the Chuunin exam arc that used sound waves. He'd have very interesting combos, but I don't see him getting in.....


----------



## -JT- (Jan 5, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Yeah, I want to see Neji as a Balance Support character.. He'll take the hit of a special for you, and then lay on your shoulder saying "I did this.. because you called me a genius", then flops dead.
> 
> No one closes his eyes


 Although Neji is my favourite character, I started laughing when reading the chapter and seeing how Kishimoto insisted on constantly panning to his dead face




> Hey, I want Dosu just as much as the next guy  But all this Dosu talk reminds me of DosuIsTheBest, and how he was wiped off the face of the Earth once it was confirmed that Dosu will not be playable in Generations.
> 
> He was a swell lad



I have the pleasure of knowing said swell lad in real life


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Since Part 2 I've started counting Sai as part of the K11, but not Naruto. Just seems easier to include him.



I don't include Sai since he wasn't part of the original Konoha rookies....plus I just don't like him.



Aeion said:


> Yeah, I want to see Neji as a Balance Support character.. He'll take the hit of a special for you, and then lay on your shoulder saying "I did this.. because you called me a genius", then flops dead.
> 
> No one closes his eyes


I almost feel bad for finding that so funny.




> Hey, I want Dosu just as much as the next guy  But all this Dosu talk reminds me of DosuIsTheBest, and how he was wiped off the face of the Earth once it was confirmed that Dosu will not be playable in Generations.
> 
> He was a swell lad



I remember that guy. He was a cool dude.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 5, 2013)

After the aforementioned heartbreak and tragedy of Dosu not being included in Generations I fell into depression.

My old self would believe in Dosu's inclusion in NUNS3, but now I seem to have lost hope.

However JT called out for my return, and as he has lost a character very dear to him recently, I did him this small favour.

And what do I see? That people remember me? More than that, I seem a little missed.

This has brought a little hope to my heart, thank you.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 5, 2013)

You're back!


----------



## slickcat (Jan 5, 2013)

I d rather hope that next generations doesnt come with a copy and paste moveset for preexisting characters. Its getting old.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 5, 2013)

I was upset They didn't add Pre-Hokage Tsunade to Generations but Kakashi and Itachi made it


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2013)

i think the 3rd raikage would be fun to use especially if they gave him his hell stab tech. and the 2nd mizukage with his jokey boy tech. he will probably also have his clam and water gun tech he tried to kill onoki with. they will probably be confirmed in a few weeks when they get to fight in the anime.

also hope pain will get new ougi maybe use ST or CT


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 5, 2013)

Jak said:


> He's definitely in.





Pein said:


> he's been confirmed awhile ago.







-JT- said:


> Yeah, Pain's ultimate was absolutely dire. As were many of the powerful characters' ultimates.



agreed, as awesome as it looked pain's ultimate should have been chibaku tensei or chou shinra tensei



FlashYoruichi said:


> I was upset They didn't add Pre-Hokage Tsunade to Generations but Kakashi and Itachi made it



itachi always makes it. he king


----------



## Badalight (Jan 5, 2013)

Is this game going to have the young version of characters in it just like NUNSG did? It seems like a waste to remove them.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 5, 2013)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> After the aforementioned heartbreak and tragedy of Dosu not being included in Generations I fell into depression.
> 
> My old self would believe in Dosu's inclusion in NUNS3, but now I seem to have lost hope.
> 
> ...


I stayed even though I didn't get Tayuya.
I always wondered why the Sound Genin weren't in the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games.


----------



## Random (Jan 5, 2013)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> After the aforementioned heartbreak and tragedy of Dosu not being included in Generations I fell into depression.
> 
> My old self would believe in Dosu's inclusion in NUNS3, but now I seem to have lost hope.
> 
> ...



Well, speak of the Dosu


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jan 5, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Is this game going to have the young version of characters in it just like NUNSG did? It seems like a waste to remove them.



No, but hopefully they'll at least match the size of the roster from that game.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I have the pleasure of knowing said swell lad in real life



Are you ferr real?  How do you have such an honour?



DosuIsTheBest said:


> After the aforementioned heartbreak and tragedy of Dosu not being included in Generations I fell into depression.
> 
> My old self would believe in Dosu's inclusion in NUNS3, but now I seem to have lost hope.
> 
> ...



By the gills and thorns. Why, look who it is  It'd be too much of a coincidence if you showed up yourself... Did JT have a play in any of this? 



Badalight said:


> Is this game going to have the young version of characters in it just like NUNSG did? It seems like a waste to remove them.



There's no need for them to be present. Storm 3 follows the storyline, and the storyline doesn't include the young ones. Therefore they shouldn't be in the game... Only makes the 80+ claim look more lively though, no?



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I stayed even though I didn't get Tayuya.
> I always wondered why the Sound Genin weren't in the PS2 Ultimate Ninja games.



No one cares 'bout you, Ms. Youth


----------



## Badalight (Jan 5, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> No, but hopefully they'll at least match the size of the roster from that game.



Ugh. That's such a waste. I know it would be more work - but it's not like they are making them from the ground up. The bases are already there, they just have to slightly adjust them to fit the new gameplay elements.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 5, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Ugh. That's such a waste. I know it would be more work - but it's not like they are making them from the ground up. The bases are already there, they just have to slightly adjust them to fit the new gameplay elements.


That's not the reason. The reason is because they aren't in the chapters the game covers. They weren't in Storm 2 either for the same reason. Generations was a between release title, it contained characters from both of the previous games with a few new ones.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 5, 2013)

Aeion said:


> By the gills and thorns. Why, look who it is  It'd be too much of a coincidence if you showed up yourself... Did JT have a play in any of this?



When I said that JT called for me I meant it quite literally, it was along the lines of:
"DosuIsTheBest (my real name) come back! They remember Dosu, and you!"

I came running back.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 5, 2013)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> When I said that JT called for me I meant it quite literally, it was along the lines of:
> "DosuIsTheBest (my real name) come back! They remember Dosu, and you!"
> 
> I came running back.


It's good to have you back. What do you think of the new characters revealed so far? I mean they're no Dosu but still...


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 5, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> It's good to have you back. What do you think of the new characters revealed so far? I mean they're no Dosu but still...



I haven't been avidly following the release as I was for Generations, but at the moment the Jinchuriki seem the most interesting to me.

I never bought or played Generations, seemed too similar to previous instalments for me and of course no Dosu. However I'm definitely considering Storm 3 now.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 5, 2013)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I haven't been avidly following the release as I was for Generations, but at the moment the Jinchuriki seem the most interesting to me.
> 
> I never bought or played Generations, seemed too similar to previous instalments for me and of course no Dosu. However I'm definitely considering Storm 3 now.



Oh yay. Just noticed I'm in your signature. Yay for me being quoted 

Also, I bet Dosu and his team will be in Generations 2! It's the same way Haku and Zabuza were left out of the first installment; Team Dosu were left out of the 1st installment of Generations, and will show up in the second!  It'd be quite plausible now that CC2 is taking liberties of characters' moves who didn't show too much in the manga (example being the Jins)


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 6, 2013)

no generations 2 please.


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes generations 2 please. After the series is over though. The actual theme for generations won't be complete until all the characters from start to finish are included. (excluding filler of course)


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Are you ferr real?  How do you have such an honour?


Oh, we go way back... i.e. school, which we only left mid 2012 



> Did JT have a play in any of this?


No need to thank me!



> No one cares 'bout you, Ms. Youth






DosuIsTheBest said:


> When I said that JT called for me I meant it quite literally, it was along the lines of:
> "DosuIsTheBest (my real name) come back! They remember Dosu, and you!"
> 
> I came running back.


I believe there was a 'Hahahaha' somewhere in there too...



Random said:


> Yes generations 2 please. After the series is over though. The actual theme for generations won't be complete until all the characters from start to finish are included. (excluding filler of course)


I'd actually love to see a game where every single character who'd ever fought/could justify a moveset was in. 'twould be magnifique!



In other news, I really want friendship events to be in this again. Remember that one in 2 when Naruto tagged along on Ino and Sai's date?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2013)

Random said:


> Yes generations 2 please. After the series is over though. The actual theme for generations won't be complete until all the characters from start to finish are included. (excluding filler of course)


Wouldn't mind a couple of filler characters in a Generations game. In fact movie villains would be a welcome addition.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2013)

^ Guren  Best filler character hands down. Too bad her arc in general was abysmal.

(also, don't forget to vote in the  everyone!)


----------



## 9thw0nder (Jan 6, 2013)

EMS sasuke better fucking be in here. won't buy the game if he isn't. Susano sasuke looks like ass now.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 6, 2013)

whats EMS sasuke going to do different anyways. I thought madara was the fruitcake. guess this game isnt satisfying some ppl yet with their most treasured characters being playable.


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Wouldn't mind a couple of filler characters in a Generations game. In fact movie villains would be a welcome addition.



Well, most people seem too hate filler characters, so I just left them out. I still wouldn't mind if Guren got in it. Her character was bad but her kekkai genkai was awesome.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 6, 2013)

Yukimaru is the most hated of them all.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2013)

I had to inport UN2 to get Doto and the Land of Snow stages.
He had Ultimates based on the Snow Ninja and Black Dragon Blizard and Twin Black Dragon Blizard as Jutsu.

Even though only the Ice Whale guy was available as a support but they all had Jutsu I think so maybe add them as playable characters too?
Then give Doto Black Dragon Blizard Jutsu and Twin Black Dragon Blizard as his Ultimate.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I had to inport UN2 to get Doto and the Land of Snow stages.
> He had Ultimates based on the Snow Ninja and Black Dragon Blizard and Twin Black Dragon Blizard as Jutsu.
> 
> Even though only the Ice Whale guy was available as a support but they all had Jutsu I think so maybe add them as playable characters too?
> Then give Doto Black Dragon Blizard Jutsu and Twin Black Dragon Blizard as his Ultimate.



THEY WERE ALL CRAP AND YOU SHOULD FEEL CRAP FOR MENTIONING THEM


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I had to inport UN2 to get Doto and the Land of Snow stages.
> He had Ultimates based on the Snow Ninja and Black Dragon Blizard and Twin Black Dragon Blizard as Jutsu.
> 
> Even though only the Ice Whale guy was available as a support but they all had Jutsu I think so maybe add them as playable characters too?
> Then give Doto Black Dragon Blizard Jutsu and Twin Black Dragon Blizard as his Ultimate.



I literally have no idea what you're talking about  Was this some filler arc? Or a dream?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 6, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I literally have no idea what you're talking about  Was this some filler arc? Or a dream?



It was the very first Naruto movie. Doto was the main villain.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> It was the very first Naruto movie. Doto was the main villain.



So having this film unlocked some content on Ultimate Ninja 2?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 6, 2013)

-JT- said:


> So having this film unlocked some content on Ultimate Ninja 2?



No, the jap version had some the the characters from the movie playable.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 6, 2013)

Aeion said:


> THEY WERE ALL CRAP AND YOU SHOULD FEEL CRAP FOR MENTIONING THEM



C'mon man, you're just bullying the guy now - You're better than that.
He hasn't made an post that matches the arrogance and immaturity he once had in well over a month, give him a break.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 6, 2013)

I think Aeion is drunk or something.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, Aeion's VMs to me have been coherent, a pleasure to read in fact! So I'd guess not


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2013)

Si Style said:


> C'mon man, you're just bullying the guy now - You're better than that.
> He hasn't made an post that matches the arrogance and immaturity he once had in well over a month, give him a break.





Skywalker said:


> I think Aeion is drunk or something.



That was before I faced him in Generations and he was a downright ass about the whole thing. The Flames you see here is not the true displeasure he shows you when you're alone with him 

I am simply portraying my heavy discontent of his charade


----------



## -JT- (Jan 6, 2013)

Come on, Aeion's comment was only meant in jest.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2013)

He's mad he needs OP support to fight me and loses and complains I Ougi spam.


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2013)

I remember fighting Flames in Generations. He swore up and down that he wasn't a spammer, then he spammed Obito's fireball jutsu the whole match


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 6, 2013)

After playing UN5 for a while I really do miss the jutsu. Gaara's normal jutsu feels more powerful than most Storm character's Ougi.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2013)

Random said:


> I remember fighting Flames in Generations. He swore up and down that he wasn't a spammer, then he spammed Obito's fireball jutsu the whole match


Whats your PSN?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> He's mad he needs OP support to fight me and loses and complains I Ougi spam.



You make fun of my support yet you use Pein and Hinata  Everytime I try to combo you, you sub and ougi to the back (which is known as a bitch move in terms of playing). Your connection is god-awful so subbing is near impossible against you and you win through sheer luck and glitches. Brah, you ougi/jutsu/grab randomly and hope it will be a sure hit, and you're gonna message me telling me to learn how to play. No.. you need to learn how to play and play courteously otherwise I'll call you out on it.

The whole time you were being an unfair ass I was playing fairly the whole time and you're going to sit here and complain about the way I play without looking at your self? No sir.. I don't take kindly to that sort of fackery 

So I stick by my words, learn how to play, look at yourself before you complain, and GTFO 



Random said:


> I remember fighting Flames in Generations. He swore up and down that he wasn't a spammer, then he spammed Obito's fireball jutsu the whole match



So it's not just me hmm? Once again others prove I'm not crazy and show Ms. Youth's true form of behaviour


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2013)

Damn FoY, people just tearing into you.


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Whats your PSN?



RandomShadow44, don't even try to act like it didn't happen either.

Oh, and Aieon, you should add me. We still never fought.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2013)

Random said:


> RandomShadow44, don't even try to act like it didn't happen either.
> 
> Oh, and Aieon, you should add me. We still never fought.



Mm, yes, yes  My PSN is Skyxen. I wasn't aware you had Generations. As I say to everyone naturally before I learn of their sickening, disgusting, spamful, foul ways (coughcough_FlamesofYouth_coughcough ), I look forward to our match. But I'm sure you're not like that, you seem like a swell lad


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2013)

Cool, I'll add you now. I'm pretty darn sure I don't spam, unless spamming combos counts  I look forward to our match.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 6, 2013)

I feel so out of the loop, all of you PSN.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 6, 2013)

dont be sad bro, next gen is coming soon value of ps3 will decline eventually. As for random, anyone who spams combos rather than jutsu and ougi is great in my book


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2013)

Random said:


> Cool, I'll add you now. I'm pretty darn sure I don't spam, unless spamming combos counts  I look forward to our match.



Nope, in fact that form of play requires the most skill in my book, as I've learned harshly from Noctis  I wonder where he is now, I see him online on PSN everyday



Skywalker said:


> I feel so out of the loop, all of you PSN.



Aw, are you an Xbox  possessor?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2013)

1: Stop calling me Ms Youth.
2: I only used Pain because you used him.
3: You have always been an ass to me even after I stopped constantly posting Jinchuriki posts.
4: Your connection and it wasn't lagging every fight.
5: I only spammed Ultimates in 2 matches.
6: Hinata isn't OP.


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2013)

That's why I don't fight with supports anymore. No matter who you use, there will be problems. Without supports, nobody can complain if you beat them unless you spam. I used to use Hidan and Kimimaro, but a lot of people had a problem with that so I just stopped using supports all together. To be honest, it was a really good choice because things flow really well without supports in the way.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 6, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Aw, are you an Xbox  possessor?


Indeed, nothing but rude folk on there.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2013)

Agreed and the reason I want Ranked Singles.
@Random


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 6, 2013)

Bitches don't know 'bout that 360 master race.


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Agreed and the reason I want Ranked Singles.
> @Random



But you see dear FoY, when I realize my tactics aren't very good, I actually make an effort to change. That way, people can actually enjoy fighting me.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't always spam.
Also if anybody complains about Ultimate spam it's only a problem if it's Shippuden Lee because his Ultimate has ridiculous levels of speed.


----------



## Random (Jan 6, 2013)

Lee's ultimate is pretty easy to spot, believe me, I use him all the time. To succesfully get his ultimate off on an actual skilled player, you need to thread it into your combo pretty fluently. Yes, it is pretty linear and quick, so it is easier to land, but it isn't that bad, even if spammed.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2013)

I got 4 Kills with just Lee Ultimates.
1 I got with 100% Health.


----------



## Vash (Jan 6, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 4: Your connection and it wasn't lagging every fight.
> 5: I only spammed Ultimates in 2 matches.





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I don't always spam.





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I got 4 Kills with just Lee Ultimates.
> 1 I got with 100% Health.



You seem to be a terrible player...

------
But yeah, Lee's ultimate is all kinds of broken. He can sub behind you and his ultimate is instant, you can't block or sub in time, no matter how fast you are. This guy was doing it throughout an online tournament I was in. Cheap punk 

I'm surprised more people don't use him in ranked.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2013)

I meant 4 Kills today.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 6, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 1: Stop calling me Ms Youth.
> 2: I only used Pain because you used him.
> 3: You have always been an ass to me even after I stopped constantly posting Jinchuriki posts.
> 4: Your connection and it wasn't lagging every fight.
> ...



1. Whatever you say, Ms. Youth 

2. The fact that you used Pein at all makes you a hypocrite, so once again, STFU and GTFO. The fact that you complain about supports to begin with makes you a pussy so you have no excuse. I didn't complain about your supports 

3. I have never been an ass to you. I have just said things that you didn't like because you don't realize your arrogant, obnoxious behaviour that everyone else points out and notices. It's not others that need to change, little girl, it's you 

4. It's not my connection, as everyone else I fight on these forums has yet to complain about such a thing. Take responsibility for yo shit, little girl 

5. Spamming once is one time too many. Again, if you _admit_ to doing these things, _look at yourself_ before you start criticizing others. You sitting here admitting you do these things just gives me all the more reason to point out you do them, so don't dodge the facts. Little girl 

6. Hinata is almost the exact fuckin same as Pein, they both block attacks. So why is it only my supports are deemed 'unfair' while yours aren't? Hinata does what Pein does 4 times longer him. Dafaq is up with your logic? 

Point is, you have no need to say anything when you know what you did. Just accept your wrongs and move on. The shet you messaged to me when I said kindly you were not playing fairly were very obnoxious, arrogant, and down right ignorant. That's the only thing that brought me to the discontent I'm showing you right now.



Random said:


> That's why I don't fight with supports anymore. No matter who you use, there will be problems. Without supports, nobody can complain if you beat them unless you spam. I used to use Hidan and Kimimaro, but a lot of people had a problem with that so I just stopped using supports all together. To be honest, it was a really good choice because things flow really well without supports in the way.



It's funny. The point is, there's no such thing as an unfair player due to his supports. A few supports shouldn't make a player, it's the way he uses those supports that make a player. I can go ahead and choose the "most unfair" supports you can find, and if I'm using them fairly (which I did against Ms. Youth), then they shouldn't be deemed unfair. 

If I play fairly with Danzo, Masked Man, or Tsuchikage, and beat you with them fairly, are you going to accuse me of my character of choice just because they have bad names? Will you say "oh you picked Danzo, forget how you _used_ him, you just picked him, dafaq Aeion." That's Ms. Youth's logic. He'll say that and then go ahead and choose said characters.

Well that's my useless rant of the night. G'night, ladies, gentleman, and peasant (Ms. Youth)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 6, 2013)

Somebody is raging because they got wrecked in a Naruto game.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I feel so out of the loop, all of you PSN.



my previous naruto games are all for ps3 but im gettin the next one for xbox

psn is laggy as fuck and mad annoying with "checking updates" and all that bullshit


----------



## Iruel (Jan 7, 2013)

alas i have xbox too. never owned a PS3, so i was excited when 2/Gen were released on 360.  and one benefit for it; i can play whatever music i want while im fighting 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You know, for being a continuation of where Storm 2 left off, we still have to see anything that points to a proper Kisame Boss fight in this new installment.* They could choose to go with his fight with Killerbee in Iron Country or his last match against Gai in the Kumo turtle island. And in his Samehada fusion mode, I think that the results of it could prove to be epic-er in the hands of CC2.*
> 
> Or heck, even a Sasuke vs Danzou Boss fight. We already got kind of the short end of the stick with the lack of a Boss fight between Sasuke vs Killerbee in Storm 2...
> 
> Just saying. I love all of the developments so far.  But I sure would love if some of those that I have mentioned could make it to the game.



Both!  and i better see a Obito VS Konan boss fight, dammit! Dx


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

Jak said:


> But yeah, Lee's ultimate is all kinds of broken. He can sub behind you and his ultimate is instant, you can't block or sub in time, no matter how fast you are. This guy was doing it throughout an online tournament I was in. Cheap punk
> 
> I'm surprised more people don't use him in ranked.



Really? I main Lee and I have fought against plenty of people who can easily counter a sub-ultimate combo. Then again, I don't use my Ultimate too much when fighting actual people, so maybe I'm just thinking of the CPU. The CPU can predict my moves a lot easier than a real person can.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 7, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> He's mad he needs OP support to fight me and loses and complains I Ougi spam.





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 1: Stop calling me Ms Youth.
> 2: I only used Pain because you used him.
> 3: You have always been an ass to me even after I stopped constantly posting Jinchuriki posts.
> 4: Your connection and it wasn't lagging every fight.
> ...





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Agreed and the reason I want Ranked Singles.
> @Random





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I don't always spam.





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I got 4 Kills with just Lee Ultimates.
> 1 I got with 100% Health.





The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Somebody is raging because they got wrecked in a Naruto game.





Somnebody ban this guy! I cnt neg him yet!- Lil B


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2013)

We need a madara confirmation.


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

@LilB

There really is no point in negging or banning FoY. He isn't as bad as you make him out to seem. (unless you have actually fought him in a Storm game, then feel free to hate his spamming soul).

But seriously, the fact that you let him get to you that much is a problem. Either ignore him or just raise your tolerance levels.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 7, 2013)

Come on, FoY is part of the furniture here. Let him stay! 

When everyone is talking about 'subbing behind', is there actually a way to choose where you sub?  Or was this introduced in Generations? Or am I just completely oblivious to it?
I thought it was random/depended on how you were attacked.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> We need a madara confirmation.


That'll be closer to the game's release.


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Come on, FoY is part of the furniture here. Let him stay!
> 
> When everyone is talking about 'subbing behind', is there actually a way to choose where you sub?  Or was this introduced in Generations? Or am I just completely oblivious to it?
> I thought it was random/depended on how you were attacked.



Well, majority of the time, you will sub behind your attacker.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh I knew that you would sub behind most of the time, but people are talking as if it's a conscious choice where you sub.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, conversation time, who are you guys going to main?


----------



## slickcat (Jan 7, 2013)

I always main Naruto, no matter the game. Wont change eitherway, problem is I m a taijutsu spammer so I cant enjoy online battles, I go into fights with the intention of losing anyways, I could probably use other strategies but being the Martial art freak that I am, I enjoy doing things the hard way. 

Thats if I pick up storm 3 anyways


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

i like to change characters i cant stick wit 1. i get bored very easily


----------



## -JT- (Jan 7, 2013)

My Top 3 in Storm 2 were 1. Ino 2. Neji and 3. Kiba

I imagine that Ino and Neji will definitely stay. It depends which of the new characters I take to.


----------



## Vash (Jan 7, 2013)

Random said:


> Really? I main Lee and I have fought against plenty of people who can easily counter a sub-ultimate combo. Then again, I don't use my Ultimate too much when fighting actual people, so maybe I'm just thinking of the CPU. The CPU can predict my moves a lot easier than a real person can.



His ultimate is instant, he subs behind and if triangle triangle circle is pressed quick enough you have a definite hit. I'm not gonna pretend I'm the best Storm player, as I'm average  But I know how to dodge an ultimate lol. It was impossible with Lee. And the guy knew it, as he won the tournament using the same move against everyone.



Skywalker said:


> Well, conversation time, who are you guys going to main?



My current main in generations is Orochimaru, hopefully somehow he can make it into Storm 3 (I dunno how though) so right now I'm looking to main Mifune. He still has the best ultimate out of the ones shown so far, imo. But I can already tell he will be a cheap character online, so looks like I will probably have to find someone else


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

I will probably still main Lee. 

@Jak

Hm, well I guess I'm not as quick as I thought. Pays to be humble.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

of course orochimaru will be in there, but yo im really hoping they give him a better ultimate this time, like edo tensei


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> of course orochimaru will be in there, but yo im really hoping they give him a better ultimate this time, like edo tensei


You say of course but if he made it he'd be a bonus character since he doesn't really do anything in the chapters covered. He might appear after Sasuke and Itachi's fight with Kabuto but other than that he does nothing.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> You say of course but if he made it he'd be a bonus character since he doesn't really do anything in the chapters covered. He might appear after Sasuke and Itachi's fight with Kabuto but other than that he does nothing.



If they're going to get that far in the Story Mode and show him in a cutscene, they might as well put him in as playable. All they'd have to do is copy and paste (although I'd prefer it if his dreadful, dreadful Ultimate was changed... And his Awakening)


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> You say of course but if he made it he'd be a bonus character since he doesn't really do anything in the chapters covered. He might appear after Sasuke and Itachi's fight with Kabuto but other than that he does nothing.



what did hidan and kakuzu do before the game developers decided to put them in the last naruto game? lol nothing. and those are only 2 examples out of many

you can't just exclude orochimaru (or any other character) bcuz they havent been active. being dead is not a reason not to include them

not too mention orochimaru is a major character of the story


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 7, 2013)

My top three in Storm 2 (never played Generations) when I stopped playing were 1. Kabuto, 2. Neji and 3. Karin, if I recall correctly.

I'm not sure who I'd choose in Storm 3. I'm not going to be able to decide (unless there was Dosu) without messing around with all the new characters first.

However, I'm pretty sure Karin's staying on there. It's just a lot of fun to watch the ridiculousness of Karin taking down ninja's finest.


----------



## GunX2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Im going to main Nidaime Mizukage, Kinkaku, and Yagura


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> If they're going to get that far in the Story Mode and show him in a cutscene, they might as well put him in as playable. All they'd have to do is copy and paste (although I'd prefer it if his dreadful, dreadful Ultimate was changed... And his Awakening)


True, but I wouldn't say he was guaranteed a spot.



T-Bag said:


> what did hidan and kakuzu do before the game developers decided to put them in the last naruto game? lol nothing. and those are only 2 examples out of many
> 
> you can't just exclude orochimaru (or any other character) bcuz they havent been active. being dead is not a reason not to include them
> 
> not too mention orochimaru is a major character of the story


The main Storm games follow the story covered in the games. Storm 3 will cover the story from after Naruto beats Pain onwards, the only time Orochimaru appears is if they make it to the end of Sasuke and Itachi's fight with Kabuto. If he's in the game he's a bonus character.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> True, but I wouldn't say he was guaranteed a spot.
> 
> 
> The main Storm games follow the story covered in the games. Storm 3 will cover the story from after Naruto beats Pain onwards, the only time Orochimaru appears is if they make it to the end of Sasuke and Itachi's fight with Kabuto. If he's in the game he's a bonus character.



lol no it doesnt work that way.

storm 3 will follow kage summit and after, but that doesn't mean they get to drop other characters from previous arks. all it means is the story will progress further, new characters will be introduced. all while keeping the older characters

who's going to want to buy a game with only about half the characters of the story? only half of the fanbase, not even. thats not exactly a smart idea for the company who want to make money


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> lol no it doesnt work that way.
> 
> storm 3 will follow kage summit and after, but that doesn't mean they get to drop other characters from previous arks. all it means is the story will progress further, new characters will be introduced. all while keeping the older characters


Actually yes it does. They've already stated pre-timeskip characters won't be back. I'm also certain regular Kabuto and the first few timeskip versions of Naruto and Sasuke will be cut out. Jiraiya and Orochimaru are tricky due to their important roles but they do still have a chance of being left out.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 7, 2013)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> My top three in Storm 2 (never played Generations) when I stopped playing were 1. Kabuto, 2. Neji and 3. Karin, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I'm not sure who I'd choose in Storm 3. I'm not going to be able to decide (unless there was Dosu) without messing around with all the new characters first.
> 
> However, I'm pretty sure Karin's staying on there. It's just a lot of fun to watch the ridiculousness of Karin taking down ninja's finest.



 I love seeing good Karin players online!


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there any guarantee that Karin will even be in the game? I mean, Suigetsu and Juugo have relevance (I guess) while they were escaping from jail, but Karin is confined within Konoha at the moment. Knowing that CC2 isn't afraid to exclude characters if they have no significant to the plot, whats saying that she'll be in Storm 3?



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Somebody is raging because they got wrecked in a Naruto game.



That's all you have to say for yourself huh


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Is there any guarantee that Karin will even be in the game? I mean, Suigetsu and Juugo have relevance (I guess) while they were escaping from jail, but Karin is confined within Konoha at the moment. Knowing that CC2 isn't afraid to exclude characters if they have no significant to the plot, whats saying that she'll be in Storm 3?


I think there was a screenshot with Karen as Sasuke's support. Also it should cover Sasuke's fight with Danzo so she should still be there.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Actually yes it does. They've already stated pre-timeskip characters won't be back. I'm also certain regular Kabuto and the first few timeskip versions of Naruto and Sasuke will be cut out. Jiraiya and Orochimaru are tricky due to their important roles *but they do still have a chance of being left out.*



not a chance. 

 jiraiya and orochimaru while they havent been active are still key characters in the story. you cant just include tsunade, and not have jiraiya/orochimaru in there

as for pre-time skip characters, they're barely in any naruto game anyway


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> not a chance.
> 
> jiraiya and orochimaru while they havent been active are still key characters in the story. you cant just include tsunade, and not have jiraiya/orochimaru in there
> 
> as for pre-time skip characters, they're barely in any naruto game anyway


Which is why they're good candidates for _bonus_ characters. However this doesn't mean they will be, only that they have a chance and that they should be.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I think there was a screenshot with Karen as Sasuke's support. Also it should cover Sasuke's fight with Danzo so she should still be there.



I see why they did it for Storm 2 but now I'm questioning why she would be in Storm 3..

And they're going to redo Danzo vs Sasuke? That's a relief, that fight doesn't deserve to be omitted from the game. But then again, neither does Tobi vs Konan or Gai vs Kisame. I wonder if they're going to include those as well.



T-Bag said:


> not a chance.
> 
> * jiraiya and orochimaru while they havent been active are still key characters in the story. you cant just include tsunade, and not have jiraiya/orochimaru in there
> *
> as for pre-time skip characters, they're barely in any naruto game anyway



Reason why dead characters should be in Storm 3?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Which is why they're good candidates for _bonus_ characters. However this doesn't mean they will be, only that they have a chance and that they should be.



they wont be bonus characters trust me



Aeion said:


> Reason why dead characters should be in Storm 3?



being important characters not good of reason?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> they wont be bonus characters trust me


If they're not in the story mode but playable they're bonus characters just like Minato and Lars were in Storm 2. If they won't be bonus characters they won't be in the game.



T-Bag said:


> being important characters not good of reason?


It's a good reason to include them but not enough to guarantee they'll be in it.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jan 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> (although I'd prefer it if his dreadful, dreadful Ultimate was changed... And his Awakening)


Agree and hope it happens. Specially about his Awakening. Would be nice if he got his "true form" this time. If Killerbee was allowed to go mini-Eighttails, Oro could be a giant snake. Though what his Ultimate would be if they actually bothered to change it, I have no idea. His Yamata no Orochi attack, trapping the opponent between two heads and a full-on strike with Kusanagi (complete with a grossed-out Zetsu in the background)?

Who I'd main...? Probably Itachi, Kisame and Tobi as supports. Madara, Zetsu and M? as supports, if they're playable.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> If they're not in the story mode but playable they're bonus characters just like Minato and Lars were in Storm 2. If they won't be bonus characters they won't be in the game.
> 
> 
> It's a good reason to include them but not enough to guarantee they'll be in it.



so all the previous akatsuki members are also bonus characters?

orochimaru is a _guaranteed_ player in the game


----------



## slickcat (Jan 7, 2013)

, I still want a change to minatos moveset. more teleporting please and using his kunai mid combo like his normal O press. to no avail


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope Karin isn't in Storm 3, her whole moveset was horrific....at least to me


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

sadly she will be


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 7, 2013)

She at least needs a better ougi, I mean come on.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys, she's supposed to be a comical character


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> being important characters not good of reason?



Have Jiraiya and Orochimaru appeared in the manga before/during Madara's reveal? No? Then why should they be included in a game that follows the manga?

Don't get me wrong. I want Jiraiya and Orochimaru too. But seeing the way CC2 works, they have high chances of being omitted. 3rd Hokage and Kimimaro were awesome in Storm 1. They both appeared in a hell of a lot of flashbacks throughout Part 2, yet they weren't in Storm 2. Fair? No. Did it happen? Yes.



slickcat said:


> , I still want a change to minatos moveset. more teleporting please and using his kunai mid combo like his normal O press. to no avail



You know, you may have a chance of seeing that in Storm 3, should CC2 make a moveset for Minato based on Ei's fight with him. That was a moment where a lot of quick-paced teleportation was involved. I'm sure they're going to have to make a moveset for him eventually with his Chuunin flack jacket seeing as he's appearing a lot like that in the story now.



-JT- said:


> Guys, she's supposed to be a comical character



That was Gai's role and look how good he turned out (manga and game-wise )


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> so all the previous akatsuki members are also bonus characters?


Well lets evaluate shall we...
Tobi: Important character in the chapters covered
Pain: Seen on box art, will most likely revisit the Pain fight to transition from Storm 2.
Konan: Fights Tobi, the reason he changes his mask is because she breaks it.
Kisame: Has a few fights left.
Itachi: Revived with Edo Tensei
Deidara: Revived with Edo Tensei
Sasori: Revived with Edo Tensei
Nagato: Revived with Edo Tensei
Kakuzu: Revived with Edo Tensei (notice a trend here?)
Hidan: No reason to return other than "completing Akatsuki" which would only be a good idea if Zetsu becomes playable.



T-Bag said:


> orochimaru is a _guaranteed_ player in the game


No he isn't.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

not having orochimaru in naruto is like not having fucking piccolo in dbz

you cant compare him to 1 time characters

i guarantee u anytin he's going to be in it


----------



## -JT- (Jan 7, 2013)

Aeion said:


> That was Gai's role and look how good he turned out (manga and game-wise )



But Karin's wtfawesome


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> not having orochimaru in naruto is like not having fucking piccolo in dbz
> 
> you cant compare him to 1 time characters
> 
> i guarantee u anytin he's going to be in it


Poor comparison as Piccolo has more to do in more arcs that Orochimaru.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

u dont get what im sayin

what im tryin to tell you is orochimaru is an icon of the naruto series, and so he's going to be in there 100% guaranteed.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 7, 2013)

Hoping for Hashirama and Tobirama they were my favorites in Generation.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> u dont get what im sayin
> 
> what im tryin to tell you is orochimaru is an icon of the naruto series, and so he's going to be in there 100% guaranteed.


Not enough. There are Naruto games without Orochimaru you know.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 7, 2013)

stupid games nobody cares about

but this is like the pinnacle of naruto games, they cant afford to mess around like that and not add orochimaru


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> But Karin's wtfawesome



Yes I agree, especially to embarrass others with 



T-Bag said:


> u dont get what im sayin
> 
> what im tryin to tell you is orochimaru is an icon of the naruto series, and so he's going to be in there 100% guaranteed.



I think you're thinking too much in terms of the manga. Orochimaru is an amazing character and had influence on the plot. In terms of the Storm series, though, they lacked his charisma and overall skill. Sadly I don't think he'd be greatly missed in terms of leaving the series for now. No one ever seemed to use him anyways due to CC2 screwing it up.


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> stupid games nobody cares about
> 
> but this is like the pinnacle of naruto games, they cant afford to mess around like that and not add orochimaru



I wouldn't call this the pinnacle of Naruto games. Yes, it's amazing. But it is still missing some key features.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 7, 2013)

oh its missing alot of features. for once i d like to play one character capable of using all his abilities real time. without selection. Oh wait characters still use one jutsu. 
@aeion, I hope so for minato, though the fight with Ei, he only countered mostly. but well wont hold my breathe.I m curious to see how far they will get since the anime has just 7 episodes. left 14 chapters tops.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> stupid games nobody cares about
> 
> but this is like the pinnacle of naruto games, they cant afford to mess around like that and not add orochimaru


Point is the games can exist without him. If he's in the game it's a nice bonus, if he isn't there's no loss and he wasn't really expected anyway.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys, Orochimaro is guaranteed. The fuck


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 7, 2013)

Some full jinchuriki gameplay anyday now NB.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 7, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Some full jinchuriki gameplay anyday now NB.


This I wanna see Fu more and also Yagura's Ultimate.


----------



## Vash (Jan 7, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Sadly I don't think he'd be greatly missed in terms of leaving the series for now. *No one ever seemed to use him anyways* due to CC2 screwing it up.





Jak said:


> My current main in generations is Orochimaru



          .


----------



## Ruby (Jan 7, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> u dont get what im sayin
> 
> what im tryin to tell you is orochimaru is an icon of the naruto series, and so he's going to be in there 100% guaranteed.





Foxve said:


> Guys, Orochimaro is guaranteed. The fuck



I agree, Orochimaru definitely is gonna be in Storm 3. He's been in all the other games of the Storm series, why would he not be in this one?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 7, 2013)

Jak said:


> .



Well, my dearest apologies, Mr. Jak  I didn't realize you mastered such difficult characters to use.

I'm assuming that means you have a fair amount of skill on your table if you can fight without problems with such a hard-to-master character as Orochimaru


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 7, 2013)

Utakata is a Ranger.
 At 02:06 he is clearly blowing bubbles like a range combo and clearly no Chakra and it doesn't look like a tilt. Also a few seconds earlier you see bubbles floating around the stage.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 7, 2013)

Ruby said:


> I agree, Orochimaru definitely is gonna be in Storm 3. He's been in all the other games of the Storm series, why would he not be in this one?


For the reasons I've been listing. He isn't going to do anything in story mode except (maybe) show up at the end. I'm not saying he definitely won't be in it but simply that there is a possibility he won't be included.


----------



## Vash (Jan 7, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Well, my dearest apologies, Mr. Jak  I didn't realize you mastered such difficult characters to use.
> 
> I'm assuming that means you have a fair amount of skill on your table if you can fight without problems with such a hard-to-master character as Orochimaru



I avoid high tier characters like they have the plague. I'm too good for dat shit 

Well I'm not one to brag, but even I have to say, I'm incredibly average with Oro


----------



## Pein (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm incredibly badass with orochimaru. I'd never say I wouldn't buy a game because 1 character is missing but I'd just be sad if Orochimaru isn't in. Everything about his play style is cool to me.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 8, 2013)

I think characters like Orochimaru, Jiraiya, and Hidan will still be included even though they are contributing nothing to the current plot involved in the game.

Plus they said only Pre-Time skip characters wouldn't make an appearance.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 8, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> For the reasons I've been listing. He isn't going to do anything in story mode except (maybe) show up at the end. I'm not saying he definitely won't be in it but simply that there is a possibility he won't be included.



I'm pretty sure that Lars wasn't part of the story mode in Storm 2... neither is Naruto's Goku costume in Storm 3...

If they have room for those kinds of characters, I'm pretty sure they'll add in Orochimaru.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> For the reasons I've been listing. He isn't going to do anything in story mode except (maybe) show up at the end. I'm not saying he definitely won't be in it but simply that there is a possibility he won't be included.



Since when has that been a requirement? What exactly has Karin or Kankurou done in storm 2's? Hell most of what Konoha's 11 did (aside from Sakura, Sai, Naruto, and _maybe_ Shikamaru) was just highly exaggerated so they could get some spotlight in the game (lol team 8 vs Konan).


----------



## Daxter (Jan 8, 2013)

Jak said:


> I avoid high tier characters like they have the plague. I'm too good for dat shit
> 
> Well I'm not one to brag, but even I have to say, I'm incredibly average with Oro



Dude. Neji an Haku. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you know how long I thought Asuma was your main?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 8, 2013)

Top game, hands down!


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 8, 2013)

I main with Ino,Ei and Tsunade
I realllllly hope they add a better knockback to her punches she feel so weak and change her awaking I miss her old one from Storm 1 where she would say "I will protect everyone" rather than "Prepare yourself"


----------



## -JT- (Jan 8, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> I main with *Ino*,Ei and Tsunade
> I realllllly hope they add a better knockback to her punches she feel so weak and change her awaking I miss her old one from Storm 1 where she would say "I will protect everyone" rather than "Prepare yourself"



Ino, bro


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 8, 2013)

Ruby said:


> I'm pretty sure that Lars wasn't part of the story mode in Storm 2... neither is Naruto's Goku costume in Storm 3...
> 
> If they have room for those kinds of characters, I'm pretty sure they'll add in Orochimaru.


Which is why I said the chance of him and Jiraiya being bonus characters is still an option. I'm not saying they won't be in, I'm just saying we shouldn't think they're guaranteed a spot. That's all.



Foxve said:


> Since when has that been a requirement? What exactly has Karin or Kankurou done in storm 2's? Hell most of what Konoha's 11 did (aside from Sakura, Sai, Naruto, and _maybe_ Shikamaru) was just highly exaggerated so they could get some spotlight in the game (lol team 8 vs Konan).


Never said it was a requirement only that it was the focus. Karin's role I've explained many times, she was there because she's part of Sasuke's party and the game didn't have supports and cutting her wouldn't have worked and having her follow Sasuke without the option to join the fight when every other character that follows you can would have been no better.

The Konoha 11 and Sand Siblings are a different matter. Most do have fights if not in the story mode still in the chapters it covers (Kankuro for example). And yes I'd consider some of them bonus characters in that game just like Minato was.

It's annoying that you seem to think because I think there is a chance that Jiraiya and Orochimaru won't be playable that I think that's the only option. You guys keep giving examples of why they could be included *which I already know*. All I'm saying is they're potential characters to be left out, doesn't mean they will be only that it's an option.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

They skipped Kankuto VS Sasori too lol.


----------



## Joker J (Jan 8, 2013)

I thinking it's a marketing strategy, they slightly avoid from making a game perfect to make more sequals for these kinds of games.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Which is why I said the chance of him and Jiraiya being bonus characters is still an option. I'm not saying they won't be in, I'm just saying we shouldn't think they're guaranteed a spot. That's all.
> 
> 
> Never said it was a requirement only that it was the focus. Karin's role I've explained many times, she was there because she's part of Sasuke's party and the game didn't have supports and cutting her wouldn't have worked and having her follow Sasuke without the option to join the fight when every other character that follows you can would have been no better.
> ...



The very fact that you even think Orochimaro nor Jiraiya won't be included for any reason makes no sense. I can only see it happening as a market strategy. Everyone from Storm 2 will be in Storm 3.

And lol at people still thinking there will be a Generations 2.


----------



## Random (Jan 8, 2013)

Foxve said:


> The very fact that you even think Orochimaro nor Jiraiya won't be included for any reason makes no sense. I can only see it happening as a market strategy. Everyone from Storm 2 will be in Storm 3.
> 
> And lol at people still thinking there will be a Generations 2.



I just love how you think your opinion is fact. Not necessarily saying you are wrong, but it's still just your opinion.

You don't work at CC2, so you don't know what they plan on doing.  Stop being so a stuck up and actually add to the conversation instead of putting people down for their opinions simply because they don't match your own.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 8, 2013)

Foxve said:


> The very fact that you even think Orochimaro nor Jiraiya won't be included for any reason makes no sense. I can only see it happening as a market strategy. Everyone from Storm 2 will be in Storm 3.
> 
> And lol at people still thinking there will be a Generations 2.


Again I didn't say they won't be included, only that they might not be for understandable reasons. And of course there's going to be a Generations 2, but I think it'll be once the main games end and might not be called Generations 2.

You say everyone from Storm 2 will be there but regular Kabuto, regular Storm 2 Naruto and the first two versions of Sasuke have no reason to be there.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 8, 2013)

Joker J said:


> I thinking it's a marketing strategy, they slightly avoid from making a game perfect to make more sequals for these kinds of games.



Give this guy a medal. CC2 is aware of its flaws, I m thinking, they will give audience what they want in small doses, because once the series is done, they can only do so much. they will have reinvent the way its played to sell


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2013)

Random said:


> I just love how you think your opinion is fact. Not necessarily saying you are wrong, but it's still just your opinion.
> 
> You don't work at CC2, so you don't know what they plan on doing.  Stop being so a stuck up and actually add to the conversation instead of putting people down for their opinions simply because they don't match your own.



I'm not stuck up and don't you dare try to paint me as guy bad guy.  I like how you singled me out from the others talking about the oro thing like i'm the only one off topic. And my opinion isn't fact. It's called ridicule, happens alot on these forums where people post theory's.


*Spoiler*: __ 



though if I made you feel bad i'm sorry 


 



Gaiash said:


> Again I didn't say they won't be included, only that they might not be for understandable reasons. And of course there's going to be a Generations 2, but I think it'll be once the main games end and might not be called Generations 2.
> 
> You say everyone from Storm 2 will be there but regular Kabuto, regular Storm 2 Naruto and the first two versions of Sasuke have no reason to be there.



It doesn't matter. Who cares if they were in the story mode or not? Like how yamcha is in almost every dbz game. 



slickcat said:


> Give this guy a medal. CC2 is aware of its flaws, I m thinking, they will give audience what they want in small doses, because once the series is done, they can only do so much. they will have reinvent the way its played to sell



Like they do with the dbz games. Wonder how the new movie's going to turn out.....


----------



## Random (Jan 8, 2013)

Foxve said:


> I'm not stuck up and don't you dare try to paint me as guy bad guy.  I like how you singled me out from the others talking about the oro thing like i'm the only one off topic. And my opinion isn't fact. It's called ridicule, happens alot on these forums where people post theory's.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I wasn't necessarily trying to single you out, but your post seemed really arrogant, so I called you on it. You didn't make me feel bad, I don't care about Oro and I'm hoping for Generations 2 either way.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 8, 2013)

Everyone is still talking about Oro huh.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Dude. Neji an Haku.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fack Neji, _Haku_ is the shet 

Been my main and will always be my main as long as he's playable 



BlazingInferno said:


> Everyone is still talking about Oro huh.



Why aren't _you_ talking bout Oro?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

In a screenshots ADHD Tobi and Chidori True Spear were shown.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 8, 2013)

if i don't get to do Hidan VS Yugito, there will be hell to pay!


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 8, 2013)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> if i don't get to do Hidan VS Yugito, there will be hell to pay!



There might be come kind of Jinchuriki sage you can play.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 8, 2013)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> if i don't get to do Hidan VS Yugito, there will be hell to pay!



Man, that just makes me wish that Hidan's role in Shippuuden wasn't cut as much as it was in the series.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 8, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> There might be come kind of Jinchuriki sage you can play.



wut. Anyway, i doubt the big Part II characters will be removed that's just stupid. It's one thing with Part I (which if they have a Storm 4 it better re-add them all..) But do you really see them removing Pain, Konan, "Tobi", Hidan, Jiraiya, Orochimaru, etc.? yeahhhhhh no.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 8, 2013)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> wut. Anyway, i doubt the big Part II characters will be removed that's just stupid. It's one thing with Part I (which if they have a Storm 4 it better re-add them all..) But do you really see them removing Pain, Konan, "Tobi", Hidan, Jiraiya, Orochimaru, etc.? yeahhhhhh no.


Well Pain is on one of the box arts and Sage Naruto is meant to return so I'd say once the Nine Tails attack flashback ends we start with a shorter version of Naruto Vs Pain. Tobi and Konan still have their fight, I'm pretty sure we've seen goofy Tobi still (plus I believe he has a scene or two left), Hidan is debatable but really depends on if Zetsu is playable. I'm not going to get back into Jiraiya and Orochimaru's chances.

All I'm saying is I'm prepared for characters being removed. Even important ones. If they're still there that's great, but if they're not I won't be as disappointed as people claiming it's inevitable.


----------



## Vash (Jan 8, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Dude. Neji an Haku.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't use Neji or Haku lol. Haku is okay, but Neji is as high tier as they come. Especially pts Neji 

And Asuma was my Storm 2 main, but I hardly use him on Generations any more.

---

And lol at people still thinking there won't be a Generations 2.


----------



## Pein (Jan 8, 2013)

honestly who do you guys put in high tier?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2013)

I cannot believe you can play as the Jinchuriki's And The Gold-Silver Bros...Its too good to be true


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 9, 2013)

Pein said:


> honestly who do you guys put in high tier?



Something I said in a VM addressing tier quality...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Yeah, everyone might have the same amount of combos in the Storm series.. but think about it, what jutsu is easier to execute; Minato's rasengan, or Tobi's mine jutsu? It's easy to see which one takes more skill, that being Tobi's jutsu. This is what someone would call a downfall of his character (hence why he wasn't used a lot of Storm 2), and therefore, lowering his tier-rank. At the same time, if one can master using his jutsu properly and effectively, they'd have quite the skill. Other things to be taken into account is combo speed, jutsu and ougi efficiency/speed/usefulness, grabbing speed/effectiveness, awakening effectiveness, and tilt convenience. All things play a huge role in determining a character's tier. If they're all easy to do, the character is easier to use, and therefore easier to spam and play foully with.






You can take it anyway you want, but this is generally how it's seen, more or less.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 9, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I cannot believe you can play as the Jinchuriki's And The Gold-Silver Bros...Its too good to be true


Kinkaku and Ginkaku haven't been confirmed playable yet.
Also what Anime is your sig from?


----------



## Random (Jan 9, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kinkaku and Ginkaku haven't been confirmed playable yet.
> Also what Anime is your sig from?



Not an anime, it's a web series coming soon that is being made by RoosterTeeth called "RWBY" aka Red, White, Black, and Yellow.


----------



## Vash (Jan 9, 2013)

Pein said:


> honestly who do you guys put in high tier?





I'm not gonna rank certain characters which are only good because of spam (the cheap tier) highly 

*Broken:*
Kiba.
Chiyo. (Has this broken glitch that makes your character unable to move when she attacks you..)

*High Tier:*
PTS Neji.
Neji.
PTS Lee.
Young Kakashi.
Ei.
PTS Sasuke.

*Bottom tier:*
Kisame.
Zabuza.

-------------

If anyone's wondering why Susanoo users aren't in high tier, that's because Susanoo is the easiest thing to beat ever  Just keep rushing them and they can't move. Same goes for long range characters, you can chak dash through their projectiles, so they aren't really that challenging.

Well this is what I consider high and bottom tier characters


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 9, 2013)

How is Kiba broken?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 9, 2013)

What?  Here I was thinking that I was using fair characters, when all along Neji and Kiba were high tier?

Please tell me Ino isn't...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 9, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> How is Kiba broken?


Easily spammable jutsu that comes from two sources, combos that can't be subbed out of.

@ JT - Ino's pretty high tier.

Who i classify as high tier/broken:
Kiba
Chiyo
PTS Neji
PTS Lee
Young Kakashi
PTS Sasuke
Susano'o Sasuke
Sage Naruto
Danzo
Ino
PTS Kankuro
PTS Tenten 
Onoki


----------



## Joker J (Jan 9, 2013)

Kisame becomes top tier in awaken mode only.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 9, 2013)

Jak said:


> I'm not gonna rank certain characters which are only good because of spam (the cheap tier) highly
> 
> *Broken:*
> Kiba.
> ...



Part 2 Neji isn't high tier.

And a character doesn't need Susano to even be high tier. Sasuke and Itachi in themselves as characters can be considered high tier because of what they can do in combos and jutsu.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 9, 2013)

Well at least Time Skip Neji is fine, and Kiba is actually only my 3rd most played as, so I'm not that bad.

And I use Ino fairly, so s'all good


----------



## G (Jan 9, 2013)

PTS Choji is broken as hell.


----------



## Vash (Jan 9, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> How is Kiba broken?



To add onto what Butō said, Kiba also has this thing where not only him, but Akamaru will chakra dash into you, so even subbing out of combo will get you hit.





-JT- said:


> What?  Here I was thinking that I was using fair characters, when all along Neji and Kiba were high tier?
> 
> Please tell me Ino isn't...



These are high tiers in my opinion, maybe some others see it differently. But I consider Neji high tier.

As for Ino, no. I'd say medium tier. She has huge drawbacks.

1: Her grab is terrible. While it has good distance, if you miss you are screwed and vulnerable for attack.
2: Her jutsu. It has a slight tracking to it, but it's so thin that it's easily avoidable.
3: Her ultimate. She has one of the hardest ones to hit in the game, seriously. She jumps back for some reason, and it glides along at a snails pace, easily blockable.

Her benefits: 

She throws poison Kunai (flowers?) which, does okay damage. Also her combo's do average damage. Better than others. 



Aeion said:


> Part 2 Neji isn't high tier.



> Fast combo's.
> Fast start-up to Kaiten.
> 1 Kaiten can break a guard.
> Fast and medium ranged tilt.
> Same goes for his ultimate. It's got decent speed, and it does a decent lunge forward (for a close range fighter like Neji that's what you would expect).
> Combo's in awakening deplete chakra.

Weakness:
> His grab is slow, and also has short range.
> Average damage from combo's. But you can perform Kaiten during a combo, which adds some extra damage. (Handy when someone has no subs left).

What stops him from being high tier?



> And a character doesn't need Susano to even be high tier. Sasuke and Itachi in themselves as characters can be considered high tier because of what they can do in combos and jutsu.



While I can get on board with Susanoo Sasuke being high tier, I can't with Itachi. Itachi's grab, just like Neji's, is also slow and short range. His ultimate is terrible to land, unless you are one of those cheap players that performs it as the opponent chakra dashes towards him, it's unlikely to get a hit. His jutsu is average, and gets avoided a lot of the time (Though being able to use it in the air helps). As for pro's, his combo's are fast, do a good amount of damage, and he has one of the best tilts in the game.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 9, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> *Well Pain is on one of the box arts and Sage Naruto is meant to return so I'd say once the Nine Tails attack flashback ends we start with a shorter version of Naruto Vs Pain*. Tobi and Konan still have their fight, I'm pretty sure we've seen goofy Tobi still (plus I believe he has a scene or two left), Hidan is debatable but really depends on if Zetsu is playable. I'm not going to get back into Jiraiya and Orochimaru's chances.
> 
> All I'm saying is I'm prepared for characters being removed. Even important ones. If they're still there that's great, but if they're not I won't be as disappointed as people claiming it's inevitable.



No, i really doubt they will redo the final boss of the previous game. And the Naruto's birth segment was a flashback that happened in the "confining the Jinchuriki arc" that occured when naruto and bee first meet and are on that island. So no, itll start with K*age Summit Arc*-*Confining Jinchuriki Arc*(which has the Kurama attack flashback)-*WWIV Arc*


----------



## Daxter (Jan 9, 2013)

Edit; Amg I'm that slow a poster 'cos this faulty keyboard, that my writings are a bit late now. >: Too much effort copypasta letters, gonna post anyway.



Jak said:


> I don't use Neji or Haku lol. Haku is okay, but Neji is as high tier as they come. Especially pts Neji ;/33
> 
> And Asuma was my Storm 2 main, but I hardly use him on Generations any more.
> 
> ...



No bro, you said you avoid god tier characters like the plague. If Oro is crap tier, I don't know what Haku is LOL. Trying to one up you, hurr.

Plus I thought _you_ thought p1 Neji > p2 Neji. I too thought p1 Neji's combos were a bit faster? 



Jak said:


> [sp]/hmm
> 
> I'm not gonna rank certain characters which are only good because of spam (the cheap tier) highly /LOS
> 
> ...



I tried to make Lee my main from the very beginning, I really did.  I think I need to try again soon, but I still wouldn't put him at High Tier, even though he's actually the fastest character yet. And anyway, I'm surprised you didn't put young Lee > PTS Lee, as I see him used about a billion times more that PTS Lee (which still isn't saying much ). Well personally I think his handling is a bit easier, too.

For me (that aren't mentioned already):

*Broken and/or Spammy* 

- Oonoki. One of my faves to use, and I try really hard to be fair about it, but there's nothing you can do about his ninjutsu being that strong. I would argue it makes up for his shit speed and slow combos, but I'm sure no one cares. They certainly don't online.  

- Masked Man, good fuck.

~ Most would say young 1010, but I still think it's bullshit. I don't use her anymore only because people whine. Also, Temari is fine. 

*Low Tier:*

- Haku. Love him, love most of his moves, but you need to be god level yourself to be able to use him and even compete with a lot of decent players. He's not particularly fast or strong in any area imo, though his ultimate jutsu is decent.

- Sakura.  No but really, at least p1 Sakura. I can't even.

*High Tier:*

- Kabuto

- Kimimaro

- Naruto (I'm constantly at war with myself between calling him cheap and accepting him as perhaps just perfectly rounded...)

- Pain

- Ei

- PTS Sasuke

- Itachi (I get spammed with his tilt > circle (?) move though, so much. )



-JT- said:


> What? /argh Here I was thinking that I was using fair characters, when all along Neji and Kiba were high tier?
> 
> Please tell me Ino isn't...



Nah, I think Jak's being generous, plus high tier =/= not fair; that would be cheap/broken. I've pretty much solidified both Neji's as my mains recently (at Jak's suggestion actually), but while he's got good combos, he takes a lot of finesse to use well in all other fields. 

Kiba on the other hand... I curse everytime I'm matched up with him, PTS or not. I thought it was coincidence he was my first S ranking when I started Generations. Turns out it might not have all been luck. 

Ino is fine, I'm sure of it. 


Aside from Neji, when I actually bother to play again, I'm going to try and work on Lee again, as well as Shino who I've always been really fond of using. I wonder if they'll operate in NS3 the same way?  (I almost hope they get a buff, what am I saying.)


----------



## Vash (Jan 9, 2013)

Daxter said:


> No bro, you said you avoid god tier characters like the plague. If Oro is crap tier, I don't know what Haku is LOL. Trying to one up you, hurr.
> 
> Plus I thought _you_ thought p1 Neji > p2 Neji. I too thought p1 Neji's combos were a bit faster?



I didn't say Oro was crap tier. And Haku is actually pretty good, he's above Oro in tier (But I have no idea where I would put either of them).

I do think part 1 Neji > Part 2 Neji, His combo's are faster 



Daxter said:


> I tried to make Lee my main from the very beginning, I really did.  I think I need to try again soon, but I still wouldn't put him at High Tier, even though he's actually the fastest character yet. And anyway, I'm surprised you didn't put young Lee > PTS Lee, as I see him used about a billion times more that PTS Lee (which still isn't saying much ). Well personally I think his handling is a bit easier, too.



I see where you have gone wrong... 

PTS = Pre Time Skip (part 1) You have them the wrong way around.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 9, 2013)

Jak said:


> I didn't say Oro was crap tier. And Haku is actually pretty good, he's above Oro in tier (But I have no idea where I would put either of them).
> 
> I do think part 1 Neji > Part 2 Neji, His combo's are faster
> 
> ...



Haku above Orochimaru? Surely you jest... 

Oh, being up over 24 hours is showing its nasty effects. I kept thinking PTS/Post Time Skip. Kh. 

Should stay away from this thread. That's the second time I've misread something vital.


----------



## Vash (Jan 9, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Haku above Orochimaru? Surely you jest...
> 
> Oh, being up over 24 hours is showing its nasty effects. I kept thinking PTS/Post Time Skip. Kh.



You might wanna give Oro a try before you say he's > Haku 



> Should stay away from this thread. That's the second time I've misread something vital.



YOU SHOULD POST HERE MORE OFTEN. srsly.


----------



## G (Jan 9, 2013)

I havent played Gens in months. It became boring so quickly.
Ugh, i dont think I'll keep playing 3 much..


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2013)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> No, i really doubt they will redo the final boss of the previous game. And the Naruto's birth segment was a flashback that happened in the "confining the Jinchuriki arc" that occured when naruto and bee first meet and are on that island. So no, itll start with K*age Summit Arc*-*Confining Jinchuriki Arc*(which has the Kurama attack flashback)-*WWIV Arc*


Actually it makes perfect sense. See in the manga while Kohona is recovering from Pain's attack Karui and Omoi show up. Having a quick reminder of the Pain fight makes perfect sense which is why I said shorter. Not a boss battle but a regular battle.

The game will start where Storm 2 left off, it's Storm 3 which means you don't need to have played Generations to progress the story.

Anyway I'm just posting possible options. Just because you think that another option makes more sense that doesn't mean you should dismiss the possibility that the other option could happen.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 9, 2013)

i never realized, does each Ougi do the same dmg? 

for example itachi's tsukuyomi and .. ino's flower beat jutsu?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey  Don't diss Ino's jutsus before Inner Sakura


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 9, 2013)

Jak said:


> > Fast combo's.
> > Fast start-up to Kaiten.
> > 1 Kaiten can break a guard.
> > Fast and medium ranged tilt.
> ...



His combos are moderately fast, yes, but a fast start up to Kaiten doesn't really matter. CC2 didn't make Neji's Kaiten cinematic, so it's easy to avoid. If he misses, he's a sitting duck to some lethal attacks (which of course, can easily just end up as a sub wasted). If you do get hit, you get hit about what, 20 times? You can choose out of all of those when you want to sub, very freely in fact. This just brings it back to ground zero, where he ends up being a sitting duck. One successful Kaiten getting in all 20 hits will break a guard, which is never the case in those battles. PTS Neji's Kaiten is the most unfair, it can block moves, and it has cinematic action. There's no 'getting hit 1-20 times' option, so if it touches you once, you get blown back, which only works to his advantage, should he have an Attack Support. Seeing as Part 2 Neji doesn't have this feature, he tier quality is reduced.

His tilt is also pretty poor in terms of actual use. It has a very slow start up, tilts also can't be combo broken, so you can dodge and attack. Not as useful as some other dangerous tilts like Itachi's or PTS Kakashi's (which is imo the best tilt in the game).

His ultimate has decent speed, yeah, but as you said it's close-ranged, and doesn't reach very far. I've had many times where Neji-users would attempt their ougi and they'd be a few spaces away from me, and it was detrimental for them in terms of incorrect timing.

His awakening also isn't very detrimental, as losing chakra in Generations isn't as serious as it was in Storm 2.

Not saying Neji isn't a threatening character, I'm just saying he's far from being a high-tier. His jutsu and combos are not that hard to manage, they're not that easy to spam, to a certain degree. I'd consider him high mid-tier, unlike his unfair younger self.



> While I can get on board with Susanoo Sasuke being high tier, I can't with Itachi. Itachi's grab, just like Neji's, is also slow and short range. His ultimate is terrible to land, unless you are one of those cheap players that performs it as the opponent chakra dashes towards him, it's unlikely to get a hit. His jutsu is average, and gets avoided a lot of the time (Though being able to use it in the air helps). As for pro's, his combo's are fast, do a good amount of damage, and he has one of the best tilts in the game.



Itachi's grab is a small bit faster than Neji's, but that's not the point. The point is the fact that it's freakin unnoticeable. Itachi users would go ahead doing their combos, and all of a sudden, you're grabbed. Itachi hardly moves when he initiates his grab, and this always throws off his opponents, especially in the heat of the battle. That's why his grab especially is so infamous online. His ultimate, if used properly, is very dangerous. 

You're only saying it's terrible because it's self-targeted, but Itachi is the only self-targeted ougi user that has an almost instant startup, faster than both PTS and current Neji. Also, knowing Generations, as the glitchy game it is, using subs exceptionally quickly in intense situations, especially for ultimates, doesn't work very well, so Itachi users can think up a lot of foul things to do with this. 

All Uchiha in the game with Fireball no Jutsu automatically increases their tier. Fireball jutsu in the game is not shit. Not in the slightest. It causes the most casualties in online play if you think about it. I'm not talking about those noobs who use it at long distances, I'm talking about the clever ones who throw it in there close-range where it's unavoidable. The best you can do is block, and blocking it takes damage. I can't count the amount of fights I've watched where people with low, low health were kicking ass and making a good comeback, and simply blocking a katon caused their downfall. Not to mention it knocks you back, initiating kickback (something Part 2 Neji's jutsu can never do).

I'm not considering those shitty Itachi users who suck and then use Susano. Those ones aren't a problem. It's the experienced ones who know how to use the character better than knowing how to use his awakening. Surprising you don't consider him, along with most Uchiha in the game, as high tier.



Daxter said:


> Haku above Orochimaru? Surely you jest...



Are you joking? Haku is one of those characters that become mid-high tier depending on the user. He can be one of the most useful people in the game should you know how to use him. His combos are fast, his grab is quick (although it has short range), his jutsu hits you twice. If you sub the first part, you'll get hit by the second, or end up having to sub twice. His ougi is fast as hell. Lord, it's so fast, that missing is okay, because you're on the other half of the screen. The only setbacks Haku has is no special awakening, and a basically useless tilt.

Haku is miles ahead of Orochimaru.. He's your main and you talk of him like this


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh, lol @ Itachi online 

At least by my experience in Storm 2. Again, never played Generations online


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2013)

I hope we get some news tomorrow.


----------



## Vash (Jan 9, 2013)

Aeion said:


> .         .



I just woke up and I'm feeling lazy as hell, so I'll just say we see it differently 

It was my personal tier list, if you disagree or think some people should be added or removed that's fine lol.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 9, 2013)

Jak said:


> I just woke up and I'm feeling lazy as hell, so I'll just say we see it differently
> 
> It was my personal tier list, if you disagree or think some people should be added or removed that's fine lol.



Aw, no challenge? 

I've been in debate mode all day today since that Haku/Dosu thread in the Library.


----------



## Vash (Jan 9, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Aw, no challenge?
> 
> I've been in debate mode all day today since that Haku/Dosu thread in the Library.



I could muster up a half arsed reply I guess 

I can't see any Dosu/Haku thread on the first page. I'm guessing it's a who's stronger debate though.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 9, 2013)

Jak said:


> I could muster up a half arsed reply I guess
> 
> I can't see any Dosu/Haku thread on the first page. I'm guessing it's a who's stronger debate though.



Its the "How potentially strong was Haku and Dosu?" thread, but some scrub was insulting my man Haku, and I defend that guy till death


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 9, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Its the "How potentially strong was Haku and Dosu?" thread, but some scrub was insulting my girl Haku, and I defend that girl till death


There you go.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 10, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> There you go.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 10, 2013)

I went online with UNS2, but only once - someone did something I later found out to be called "rage quitting". To that end, I wondered what the point was and never did it again...


----------



## -JT- (Jan 10, 2013)

^ Just be glad you didn't come across any Rasengan spammers 

Any news on Bananarama Tenten?


----------



## G (Jan 10, 2013)

I reeeeally want Tenten to be updated..
offtopic: Haku should have been a girl. really.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 10, 2013)

G said:


> I reeeeally want Tenten to be updated..
> offtopic: Haku should have been a girl. really.



They should have just left it to the audience's interpretation, like they did with Crona from Soul Eater 

I'm also wondering if we'll get another Haku/Zabuza as Edo Tensei's for Storm 3. It'd be wonderful if they would have new movesets or ougis. Although Haku was good in Generations, it's always nice to have alternate moves for one character (I'm sure Sasuke and Naruto fans were pleased with this throughout every game...) Also Zabuza's moveset is pretty meh ..


----------



## Daxter (Jan 10, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Are you joking? Haku is one of those characters that become mid-high tier depending on the user. He can be one of the most useful people in the game should you know how to use him. His combos are fast, his grab is quick (although it has short range), his jutsu hits you twice. If you sub the first part, you'll get hit by the second, or end up having to sub twice. His ougi is fast as hell. Lord, it's so fast, that missing is okay, because you're on the other half of the screen. The only setbacks Haku has is no special awakening, and a basically useless tilt.
> 
> Haku is miles ahead of Orochimaru.. He's your main and you talk of him like this



I kid you not. 

I must disagree, at the very least, in comparison to Orochimaru. Even though I was pretty sure from my experiences against him, I played quite a few rounds earlier today with both characters, and find I still think this way. I used to use Haku a lot (I kinda go through periods of using certain characters), but it's more because I like him, not because I find him all that useful. 

Orochimaru's ninjutsu also hits more than once, and also lands you on the other side of the stage. It's also hell if you turn around when guarding.  
Haku's may hit twice, but there's a good chance if the player is in motion that it actually knocks them back on the first hit, therefore missing the second time, and dealing only a fraction of the damage. It happens to me very often. It's got a slight track but insanely easy to dogde as well. Even if it goes on for a while, I find it only useful at a very close distance. I actually, when using Haku rarely use my ninjutsu anymore. It's just not very good imo. 

Orochimaru's combos are slower, but iirc does a lot more damage than Haku's. I actually found it rather to enjoyable playing him, because I really liked his combos, something I never tried before (Orochimaru, not combos lol).

Also tilt. Haku's is very weak, but Orochimaru's is one of the best tilts ever, if it hits it deals lots of damage and gives you distance from the opponent thereafter, while it leaves him also knocked down as well therefore giving you time.

Also his throw - compared to the extremely short distance Haku's reaches (you practically have to be touching), Orochimaru has one of the farthest reaching, it's only flaw maybe is the small delay before it happens (not good for chak dashing combo users in some cases). I consider it also to be one of the best in the game as well. 

The only thing I think Haku's actually got, at least on Orochimaru is his ultimate jutsu, given the distance and whatnot, though Orochimaru's is far from bad.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 10, 2013)

Guys, new info on !


----------



## Random (Jan 10, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Guys, new info on !



I despise your soul


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 10, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Guys, new info on !


You're going to get about twenty negs now.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Guys, new info on !


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGAu_DeKckI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 10, 2013)

JT confirmed massive troll


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> JT confirmed massive troll


To be fair an obvious one. They wouldn't make a Tenten centric update (they should but wouldn't). It would be a Konoha 11 updates update like with Generations.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 10, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I kid you not.



1. You're trying to argue about Orochimaru being a good, strong character.
2. You're saying Haku is less of a strong and balanced character than Orochimaru.

You're opinion is valid. Yet I'm sorry, but after going through three games with Orochimaru, I find this baffling 



> I must disagree, at the very least, in comparison to Orochimaru. Even though I was pretty sure from my experiences against him, I played quite a few rounds earlier today with both characters, and find I still think this way. I used to use Haku a lot (I kinda go through periods of using certain characters), but it's more because I like him, not because I find him all that useful.



You make a very good point here I'd like to address. See, this is why I chose Haku as one of my mains. He's not overpowered, not in the slightest, he's also underused, and the reason he's underused is because of the way people use him. There are many algorithms of fighting in this game, and a lot of characters in Generations roughly have similar formulas in fighting  that people are used to. Haku doesn't follow this formula, so when people get around to him, they don't see him as being very useful.

If you use Haku properly, you can see how much of an amazing character he is. I'm not going to judge the way you use Haku, because it mus tbe in a very skilled manner, seeing as he's your main. But with the way _I_ use Haku, I can comfortably execute him in a more efficient manner than with other characters.



> Orochimaru's ninjutsu also hits more than once, and also lands you on the other side of the stage. It's also hell if you turn around when guarding.
> Haku's may hit twice, but there's a good chance if the player is in motion that it actually knocks them back on the first hit, therefore missing the second time, and dealing only a fraction of the damage. It happens to me very often. It's got a slight track but insanely easy to dogde as well. Even if it goes on for a while, I find it only useful at a very close distance. I actually, when using Haku rarely use my ninjutsu anymore. It's just not very good imo.



One of Orochimaru's flaws is his jutsu, actually. Very slow start up, and verrry easy to dodge. The fact that it's easy to dodge leaves him as a sitting duck. On top of that, Orochimaru _is_ the jutsu, and he's in motion, so there's no threat in dodging, because you dodge once, you never have to do so again (unlike Hidan's jutsu).

I'm unaware of Haku knocking people back with his jutsu since I've been using him, but I'll take your word for it 

But again, if you know how to use Haku in certain ways, you can learn that Haku's jutsu _isn't meant for damage_ (one of my rather unique ways of playing ). 2nd part of Haku's assault bounces you off the ground, leaving you airborne for a brief moment. At that moment you dash to start an aerial assault, which is one of the safest forms of melee in Generations. _That's_ where I focus my damage, rather than focusing it on the jutsu.

Also, Haku's jutsu isn't meant for long range. It was also meant for short-range (even in the manga, but let's not worry about that). You should picture Haku's jutsu as, say, Karin's jutsu. It's supposed to be a certain area around the character in a short distance only. But CC2 was nice and allowed this short-range jutsu to travel on the ground, which is a tad bit convenient.



> Orochimaru's combos are slower, but iirc does a lot more damage than Haku's. I actually found it rather to enjoyable playing him, because I really liked his combos, something I never tried before (Orochimaru, not combos lol).



All combos do the same damage though. That goes for jutsu and ougis as well, for balance. I haven't seen Orochimaru's combos very often though, that'd be an interesting sight to see 



> Also tilt. Haku's is very weak, but Orochimaru's is one of the best tilts ever, if it hits it deals lots of damage and gives you distance from the opponent thereafter, while it leaves him also knocked down as well therefore giving you time.



Agree. Haku has a useless tilt. Arguably the most useless tilt in the game. Ever. I may be speaking too soon though, it could have a helpful use we're not seeing yet.

Orochimaru's tilt is relatively good. Again, it has a slow start up, however. And if you miss, Orochimaru takes time-recoil by having to burrow himself out of the ground, leaving him as a sitting duck again.



> Also his throw - compared to the extremely short distance Haku's reaches (you practically have to be touching), Orochimaru has one of the farthest reaching, it's only flaw maybe is the small delay before it happens (not good for chak dashing combo users in some cases). I consider it also to be one of the best in the game as well.



Agree again, Orochimaru has distance within his grab. But as you said the flaw is a slow startup. One thing I've noticed about grabs, is that their true splendor is the surprise and shock of the attack rather than the damage. Grabs are meant to be out of the blue, they're never seen by the opponent when you act so quickly and that's what makes them effective. Orochimaru's slow startup doesn't have this factor, though, because he literally pulls his head back, announcing to the world he's going to grab. Obvious grab prevents shock factor.

From what you said, Orochimaru mostly does seem like a pretty good and unique character. It's probably because of his underuse that these feats aren't well appreciated. But you have to agree, most of his effectiveness is rendered very useless due to his sluggishness. I think that's the only problem with him. It's because he's slow so he loses a lot of value as a character. He might be the slowest character (I think him and Jiraiya are tied).

But Haku isn't as horrible as you're making him sound (quite the opposite). You have to understand Haku's usefulness, and work with it to be effective. And that's quick CQC.

I digress though. I'd love to believe Orochimaru is as awesome a character as you and Jak say. It'd be nice if you guys had a PS3 so we could have a Haku vs Orochimaru face off 



-JT- said:


> Guys, new info on !



You sick and twisted little devil


----------



## -JT- (Jan 10, 2013)

Random said:


> I despise your soul





Skywalker said:


> You're going to get about twenty negs now.





Hydro Spiral said:


> JT confirmed massive troll





Aeion said:


> You sick and twisted little devil



You mean... it's fake?! 



Gaiash said:


> *To be fair an obvious one*. They wouldn't make a Tenten centric update (they should but wouldn't). It would be a Konoha 11 updates update like with Generations.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess I still have stuff to learn


----------



## Random (Jan 10, 2013)

I did seem weird that it was just about TenTen, but I couldn't contain my excitement.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess this kinda confirms Rinnegan Tobi and EMS Sasuke?


----------



## slickcat (Jan 10, 2013)

hmmm it seems thats where the battle may end


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 10, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I guess this kinda confirms Rinnegan Tobi?



Pretty neat.  This one is a bit more diverse in showing more characters in the box cover given that ever since Storm 1, Naruto and Sasuke have always been the only ones featured in it and showing bits of their "modes". (Storm 1 had Sasuke with the marks of his CS and Naruto with Kyuubi features, Storm 2 has Sasuke in his Akatsuki cloak and Sage Naruto and Generations both of them showing their Susano'o and KCM auras)

But yeah I do believe we'll get Rin'nengan masked Tobi. No point in showing him in the war teaser trailer if he's just gonna be in cutscenes and watching the Naruto & Bee fight against his Jinchuuriki paths. So I am still vouching for us to get that Boss fight with him as the Gedou Mazou is transforming into the Juubi from chapters 595 till 599. 

At least this is something new. Crossing fingers so that we get new scans soon.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 10, 2013)

So I guess...

Madara VS Kages -> Bijuu Brawl -> Uchiha Bros. VS Kabuto -> End/Cliffhanger


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 10, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> So I guess...
> 
> Madara VS Kages -> Bijuu Brawl -> Uchiha Bros. VS Kabuto -> *Naruto/Bee with Kakashi & Gai as supports vs Tob*i -> End/Cliffhanger



Fixed for better accuracy. 

Or they add the off-panel conclusion of Madara vs Kages (like in the manga, when his Susano'o disperses after Edo Tensei is ended) before going for the Tobi fight.

Crossing fingers for it to go somewhat like that.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 10, 2013)

I m somewhat doubt it will go that far, because the final trailer with all the characters will have to show that. which will be a spoiler for anime only viewers


----------



## Daxter (Jan 10, 2013)

Aeion said:


> 1. You're trying to argue about Orochimaru being a good, strong character.
> 2. You're saying Haku is less of a strong and balanced character than Orochimaru.
> 
> You're opinion is valid. Yet I'm sorry, but after going through three games with Orochimaru, I find this baffling



I am. Why did I present my arguments wrong? ^^"

Well I'll take your word for it. Generations is my first nardo game, and I can't say I'm any better than average at it (at least online. Consider those superhard coms raped ).

This is just what I see when others use them and feel when I try playing with them.



> You make a very good point here I'd like to address. See, this is why I chose Haku as one of my mains. He's not overpowered, not in the slightest, he's also underused, and the reason he's underused is because of the way people use him. There are many algorithms of fighting in this game, and a lot of characters in Generations roughly have similar formulas in fighting  that people are used to. Haku doesn't follow this formula, so when people get around to him, they don't see him as being very useful.
> 
> If you use Haku properly, you can see how much of an amazing character he is. I'm not going to judge the way you use Haku, because it mus tbe in a very skilled manner, seeing as he's your main. But with the way _I_ use Haku, I can comfortably execute him in a more efficient manner than with other characters.



Then that might be the problem. I might force my want of playing in such and such manner when it's not suited to him. That I don't know. I haven't actually played anyone who uses Haku though to my recollection, outside of coms - he really is underused online, so it's hard to judge. 



> One of Orochimaru's flaws is his jutsu, actually. Very slow start up, and verrry easy to dodge. The fact that it's easy to dodge leaves him as a sitting duck. On top of that, Orochimaru _is_ the jutsu, and he's in motion, so there's no threat in dodging, because you dodge once, you never have to do so again (unlike Hidan's jutsu).
> 
> I'm unaware of Haku knocking people back with his jutsu since I've been using him, but I'll take your word for it



Lol Hidan's jutsu. So annoying but makes for great distraction in team. 

Still, suprised you haven't experienced the knock back. Like I said, usually in motion it happens, if they don't doge/sub the first time. 



> From what you said, Orochimaru mostly does seem like a pretty good and unique character. It's probably because of his underuse that these feats aren't well appreciated. But you have to agree, most of his effectiveness is rendered very useless due to his sluggishness. I think that's the only problem with him. It's because he's slow so he loses a lot of value as a character. He might be the slowest character (I think him and Jiraiya are tied).



Maybe so. I didn't find him as difficult to use as I do with say the puppet users, or Jiraiya or even Naruto, but again, that might just be me and which types of characters I have better control with. As for the combos, I didn't mean to insist that he deal a great more damage, and I could be wrong, but it seems he deals more damage in fewer hits because he's slower. I don't actively look at the health bar, or haven't tried that yet, but it surprised me after I was done when I was experimenting with him earlier.

I just think even if he's not god-tier, he's definitely really good, at least in Generations, the only one I'm familiar with. Everyone using him whom I've come across have been able to rape the competition, myself, and others too.

But yeah your points are just as valid, if not more, just saying what I feel.



> But Haku isn't as horrible as you're making him sound (quite the opposite). You have to understand Haku's usefulness, and work with it to be effective. And that's quick CQC.



Not horrible-horrible, but as you said, it takes quite a fair amount of understanding him to use him effectively - like a lot of (non-spammy) characters. Otherwise, you're gonna have a bad time.  



> I digress though. I'd love to believe Orochimaru is as awesome a character as you and Jak say. It'd be nice if you guys had a PS3 so we could have a Haku vs Orochimaru face off



Actually we both use PS3? Did we give the impression we use lolbox (as Jak puts it)? 

You can play Jak, for as for me, I think I'm a guaranteed loss (you sound hardcore anyway). :sweat Plus he's the Orochimaru user (sometimes?), so you can see him put him to work.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 10, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Fixed for better accuracy.
> 
> Or they add the off-panel conclusion of Madara vs Kages (like in the manga, when his Susano'o disperses after Edo Tensei is ended) before going for the Tobi fight.
> 
> Crossing fingers for it to go somewhat like that.



Actually if it were to go that far I'd think it'd go to the end of chapter 598, ending with a giant cliffhanger for anime only viewers.

However I doubt that it will go that far, so I think at the most it will reach 589, since EMS Sasuke seems confirmed as well. But who knows I could be wrong, but I just don't think they'll go _that _far ahead of the anime.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, revealing something like that in a video game before the anime would feel rather awkward


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 10, 2013)

It needs to end with a Hinata close up.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 10, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Well I'll take your word for it. Generations is my first nardo game, and I can't say I'm any better than average at it




Don't worry, brah. Orochimaru changes in these games just as much as he ages in the show 



> Then that might be the problem. I might force my want of playing in such and such manner when it's not suited to him. That I don't know. I haven't actually played anyone who uses Haku though to my recollection, outside of coms - he really is underused online, so it's hard to judge.



You know what, I think we're both coming to the same conclusion here. Both characters are generally underused to the point of misjudgment of their skills. We all know when you face someone online that uses an underused character, you usually get raped  Most likely because they know how to use said character.



> Still, suprised you haven't experienced the knock back. Like I said, usually in motion it happens, if they don't doge/sub the first time.



By knocked back, you do mean they're blown off their feet and fall on the floor, right? I need to look into this 



> Maybe so. I didn't find him as difficult to use as I do with say the puppet users, or Jiraiya or even Naruto, but again, that might just be me and which types of characters I have better control with. As for the combos, I didn't mean to insist that he deal a great more damage, and I could be wrong, but it seems he deals more damage in fewer hits because he's slower. I don't actively look at the health bar, or haven't tried that yet, but it surprised me after I was done when I was experimenting with him earlier.



You may actually be right about the combo thing, now that I think about it. Fewer combos/slower intervals between hits could mean more damage to that equal to a faster combo stringer in an equal amount of time.. I mean it only makes sense



> I just think even if he's not god-tier, he's definitely really good, at least in Generations, the only one I'm familiar with. *Everyone using him whom I've come across have been able to rape the competition, myself, and others too.*



Yes, I'm sure we can all agree upon this. Rare characters = godly players 



> Not horrible-horrible, but as you said, it takes quite a fair amount of understanding him to use him effectively - like a lot of (non-spammy) characters. Otherwise, you're gonna have a bad time.



That's probably the most politically correct way to refer to Haku's character in the game  It'd probably be correct for me to say the same about Orochimaru, as I myself most likely didn't use him in the proper manner during my use of him.



> Actually we both use PS3? Did we give the impression we use lolbox (as Jak puts it)?
> 
> You can play Jak, for as for me, I think I'm a guaranteed loss (you sound hardcore anyway). :sweat Plus he's the Orochimaru user (sometimes?), so you can see him put him to work.



Is that so. Why, I have no idea why I referred to you guys as having a lolbox 

I think I have Jak.. his PSN is woopa or something, right? Regardless though, it'd be interested to spar against the both of you. I wouldn't consider myself a pro, but I can handle my own during a fight 

If you're down, PSN is Skyxen, I'm sure Jak by all means would  join in. I look forward to seeing you guys on the battlefield


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2013)

Is Konohamaru in this game as well?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2013)

Have they shown Suigetsu and Jugo in samurai armor yet?


----------



## Iruel (Jan 10, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Have they shown Suigetsu and Jugo in samurai armor yet?



I just want a goddamn update from Jugo already! he still has those shitty prison rags and pyscho personality. I want Kage Summit cloak/Akatsuki cloak with CS2 awakening dammit!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 11, 2013)

Is it not worth getting UNS2 if 3 is coming out in a couple of months?


----------



## G (Jan 11, 2013)

Holy fuck dat boxart


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I guess this kinda confirms Rinnegan Tobi and EMS Sasuke?


I felt they were confirmed already. What remains to be seen is if they get new slots though I think it's pretty safe to say they will.



Hydro Spiral said:


> So I guess...
> 
> Madara VS Kages -> Bijuu Brawl -> Uchiha Bros. VS Kabuto -> End/Cliffhanger


I'd say so. Maybe add a short Naruto vs Masked Man fight in there and I'd say that's the end. Using Kabuto's defeat as an end point means it ends the Edo Tensei arc despite the war still going on. It'll work as an ending though I do wonder if you can keep doing the side quests once you finish the main story.


----------



## Vash (Jan 11, 2013)

*@ Dax:* The way you describe Oro makes it sound like I'm a scrub that gets easy wins with him. Oro is hard as hell to win with, srsly  Next time we play I want you to use Oro, see how well you do 



BlazingInferno said:


> I guess this kinda confirms Rinnegan Tobi and EMS Sasuke?



Fuck.

I'm buying the special edition, but this box art looks so much better. *sigh*



Enigma said:


> Is it not worth getting UNS2 if 3 is coming out in a couple of months?



Storm 2 has awesome boss battles, but that's the only reason I would suggest buying it at this point.. Main reason being is the fact that the gameplay gets new elements added to it in the Generations/Storm 3 sequels, so it's hardly worth buying this game if you are looking to learn how to play. Plus Storm 3 comes out in  less than 2 months, may as well wait.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 11, 2013)

^ I imagine you will be able to. Konoha was magically restored at the end of Story Mode in Storm 2.

Edit: Ninja'd. This was for Gaiash!


----------



## Scizor (Jan 11, 2013)

Dat boxart


----------



## G (Jan 11, 2013)

If you wanna play through the Shippuden storyline, buy 2 & 3.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 11, 2013)

Tenten with fan!


----------



## Vash (Jan 11, 2013)

Jaga said:


> Tenten with fan!




Aww shit :ho

---

Looks like the rookies have no new ultimates


----------



## Athruz (Jan 11, 2013)

No new ougis sucks quite a bit for me. Especially since those old-school-6-second-rookie-ultimates seem...very out of place compared to the new ones. Know what i'm saying? Can't have the new characters be superior at EVERYTHING...

RedRaptor, JT, we should clink glasses. BANANANANANARAMA TENTEN has reached us!   

New Main!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2013)

-JT- said:


> ^ I imagine you will be able to. Konoha was magically restored at the end of Story Mode in Storm 2.


True. What I mean is Naruto's fight being incomplete and then "back to the village" is going to feel weird anyway.



Jak said:


> Looks like the rookies have no new ultimates


Yeah but at least they still look neat. Ino's doesn't look as out of place with her war outfit as I thought it would be. But I feel everyone's missing an important thing about this update.

*Where are the Hyuga?!*


----------



## -JT- (Jan 11, 2013)

Jaga said:


> Tenten with fan!




See!!! My Troll Post foreshadowed this!!! 



Athruz said:


> No new ougis sucks quite a bit for me. Especially since those old-school-6-second-rookie-ultimates seem...very out of place compared to the new ones. Know what i'm saying? Can't have the new characters be superior at EVERYTHING...


I hear you, bro. It sucks, it really does 



> RedRaptor, JT, we should clink glasses. BANANANANANARAMA TENTEN has reached us!
> 
> New Main!


YEAHHHHHHHHH BUDDY!!! We shall be tearing up online as the infamous Banana Bunch  So pleased!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2013)

I also noticed the swordsman battle is still showing Sakura in her regular outfit. Hopefully this means you can access Hack & Slash outside story mode and they're forgetting to equip her war outfit. I mean we know they've given her one, she was among the Konoha 11 in the  and it's in the game's logo.


----------



## Mako (Jan 11, 2013)

Changed my mind. I'll be preordering this bad boy soon.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh I haven't addressed Tenten yet. It's a shame it isn't a new ultimate but it's a nice little extra.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 11, 2013)

Over the moon for Bananarama Tenten, but I'm annoyed at the lack of Shinten Bunshin Ino. 
Lee seems to have his Hidden Lotus again though which is cool.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 11, 2013)

Not really surprised with no major changes here, some of the Rookies really needed a different ougi though, oh well.

Thought they'd at least switch up Kakashi a bit.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 11, 2013)

i been examining this pic and it looks like tenten is in awakening? unless thats an attack or UJ giving off that blueish light?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder what this is..


----------



## -JT- (Jan 11, 2013)

Jaga said:


> i been examining this pic and it looks like tenten is in awakening? unless thats an attack or UJ giving off that blueish light?



Tenten's UJ is shown in another picture as unchanged. This, I'm sure, is her awakening.



Kujiro Anodite said:


> I wonder what this is..



I wondered that too, but I think it's just Ino doing her side combo during her (generic ) awakening.


----------



## G (Jan 11, 2013)

Why isnt Inos ougi updated??!!!! I cant believe its still the same as it was in storm 2 and generations!! 3 games with her having the same ougi???? Wtf!!!!! Every ougi should be updated!!!!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 11, 2013)

OMG Thank goodness for Bashosen Tenten! But I'm so confused! So Tenten doesn't use the twin scrolls she is holding in her holster, and will continue wielding her giant scroll as a ranged character (as shown in her Ougi), or will she have the use of her twin scrolls as well? I'm really so confused!!!!


----------



## slickcat (Jan 11, 2013)

the rookies not getting an update I can handle but if jugo is still the same then theres a problem


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder whether this means Tenten will have a mini boss battle!


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 11, 2013)

WHY?!?!! GOD WHY?!??! Why Ino still have her old OJ,She deserves a new one I had high hope for her in this game !!!If Tsunade doesn't get an update I'm not spending $60 on this


----------



## Daxter (Jan 11, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Don't worry, brah. Orochimaru changes in these games just as much as he ages in the show /pimp



lol brah.  So I guess there's no chance he'll be any different in NS3. 



> By knocked back, you do mean they're blown off their feet and fall on the floor, right? I need to look into this /headscrat



How do I say it... not falling on the floor, like it hits, and it propels them forward or backward ever so slightly... but they're still in midair for a split second. The next second, they can land safely on the ground. I wouldn't know exactly how or when to replicate it yet. If I could I would (and just might later on today). 



> Is that so. Why, I have no idea why I referred to you guys as having a lolbox :/lmao
> 
> I think I have Jak.. his PSN is woopa or something, right? Regardless though, it'd be interested to spar against the both of you. I wouldn't consider myself a pro, but I can handle my own during a fight /pimp
> 
> If you're down, PSN is Skyxen, I'm sure Jak by all means would  join in. I look forward to seeing you guys on the battlefield /LOS



Dunno.  In case I forget later, I'm Strych-nyne over here. Free wins for you. 



> @ Dax: The way you describe Oro makes it sound like I'm a scrub that gets easy wins with him. Oro is hard as hell to win with, srsly  Next time we play I want you to use Oro, see how well you do



Oh please. Don't start with me. 

Challenge accepted.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 11, 2013)

Naruto Storm 3 – Official Box Art Confirmed (North America)


----------



## -JT- (Jan 11, 2013)

G said:


> Why isnt Inos ougi updated??!!!! I cant believe its still the same as it was in storm 2 and generations!! 3 games with her having the same ougi???? Wtf!!!!! Every ougi should be updated!!!!!





FlashYoruichi said:


> WHY?!?!! GOD WHY?!??! Why Ino still have her old OJ,She deserves a new one I had high hope for her in this game !!!If Tsunade doesn't get an update I'm not spending $60 on this


You're telling me 
It's ridiculous, especially with her Shintenshin upgrades recently. They could have easily justified a new UJ at least.



Red Raptor said:


> OMG Thank goodness for Bashosen Tenten! But I'm so confused! So Tenten doesn't use the twin scrolls she is holding in her holster, and will continue wielding her giant scroll as a ranged character (as shown in her Ougi), or will she have the use of her twin scrolls as well? I'm really so confused!!!!


Maybe regular-costume Tenten and Banana Tenten have slightly different movesets then?


----------



## Random (Jan 11, 2013)

They really should have given every character a new ougi. It is extremely disappointing that they all stayed the same.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 11, 2013)

-JT- said:


> You're telling me
> It's ridiculous, especially with her Shintenshin upgrades recently. They could have easily justified a new UJ at least.
> 
> 
> Maybe regular-costume Tenten and Banana Tenten have slightly different movesets then?





Her Art work shows her holding on to her twin scrolls, so it's even more confusing!!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 11, 2013)

Random said:


> They really should have given every character a new ougi. It is extremely disappointing that they all stayed the same.



well it not surprising that the leaf 11 did not got a new ougi as they almost did nothing new ,but they should have given Kiba that new Inuzuka jutsu that it was shown in the war.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 11, 2013)

So instead of new Ultimates they only get an awakening Jutsu?
Sai should have the 2 Warriors as an Ultimate though. :/

Oh and Kakashi has Lightning Transmission he used against the Version 2 Jinchuriki.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes Sai should be updated as well, with that Sealing Tiger Jutsu as well


----------



## -JT- (Jan 11, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Her Art work shows her holding on to her twin scrolls, so it's even more confusing!!!!



Yeah, she uses her mahoosive scroll with her Ougi still  Confusing times... Maybe she stores scrolls within scrolls?


----------



## G (Jan 11, 2013)

They all have the same ougis from Storm 2, that game's over 2 years old. How can you take this so lightly?


----------



## Random (Jan 11, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> well it not surprising that the leaf 11 did not got a new ougi as they almost did nothing new ,but they should have given Kiba that new Inuzuka jutsu that it was shown in the war.



That's not the point. Majority of their ougi's aren't things they actually did in the manga or anime, they are made up. So, I would think, that after 3 games, their ougis would be changed, because CC2 can just make up more stuff like they've already been doing. They made up jutsu's in there other Naruto games as well, so a character "not doing much" is no excuse for them not to be updated.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 11, 2013)

They could've at least tweaked them a bit to fit in more.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 11, 2013)

Gaara's new awakening Jutsu looks badass.


----------



## Naiad (Jan 11, 2013)

wont buy it! ino as a flower girl in a WAR? i could imagine if she wasnt featured much,but she got so many updates and improvement!! this game can lick its ass


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jan 11, 2013)

Naiad said:


> wont buy it! ino as a flower girl in a WAR? i could imagine if she wasnt featured much,but she got so many updates and improvement!! this game can lick its ass



The only thing new Ino showed off was being able to control two enemies at once with Shiten Bunshin. Which can't really translate into a one-on-one fighting game. Unless it's a support-only move to disrupt enemy supports or something.

Otherwise it's been same as usual with Ino, except with more panel time. And the Reaper of Souls moment in 611 is also just regular Shitenshin, which is already covered by her moveset with her throw, only given a scope via Hinata that time.

So I really don't see a need to change Ino's moveset at all.

That being said one of the screenshots seems to imply she has the PTS ultimate as well (the one where she's kneeing Shikamaru's face), which counts for something, I guess.

Also, I have to wonder why Neji and Hinata didn't get screenshots.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2013)

Naiad said:


> wont buy it! ino as a flower girl in a WAR? i could imagine if she wasnt featured much,but she got so many updates and improvement!! this game can lick its ass


I don't think it's as mismatched as I was worried it would be. I don't think it's as bad as most people consider it but I did feel it wasn't going to suit this outfit.



Karyu Endan said:


> Also, I have to wonder why Neji and Hinata didn't get screenshots.


I know, it seems odd not to include them. Maybe they're getting a bigger update, though I feel Hinata's moveset is fine the way it is.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 11, 2013)

And people think "No Jinchuriki No Buy" was stupid?
Not buying the game because a character who did nothing new didn't get a new Ultimate?

Oh and I always wondered why nobody talked bad about people who wouldn't buy unless Madara was playable but talked bad about me for bot buying the game unless the Jinchuriki were playable?
So 1 character is a better excuse than 6 characters?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 11, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> And people think "No Jinchuriki No Buy" was stupid?
> Not buying the game because a character who did nothing new didn't get a new Ultimate?
> 
> Oh and I always wondered why nobody talked bad about people who wouldn't buy unless Madara was playable but talked bad about me for bot buying the game unless the Jinchuriki were playable?
> So 1 character is a better excuse than 6 characters?


It was the way you kept going on and on and on and on and on and on and on  about them and then saying you don't care about characters like Madara when interest in them is brought up.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 11, 2013)

Not that I was apart of any of that, but in all fairness they are 6 very minor characters. I wouldn't avoid buying the game for that reason though anyone, whether 1 or 6.

I wish young Gaara had a jinchuriki awakening too.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 11, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> And people think "No Jinchuriki No Buy" was stupid?
> Not buying the game because a character who did nothing new didn't get a new Ultimate?
> 
> Oh and I always wondered why nobody talked bad about people who wouldn't buy unless Madara was playable but talked bad about me for bot buying the game unless the Jinchuriki were playable?
> So 1 character is a better excuse than 6 characters?





Gaiash said:


> It was the way you kept going on and on and on and on and on and on and on  about them and then saying you don't care about characters like Madara when interest in them is brought up.



^This- Lil B


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone realized that the screenshots featuring Ino also reveal & confirm the desert battlefield where Gaara and Oonoki took on the past Edo Kages?

The stills of Chouji vs Gedou Mazou are epic, specially the one where he lifts the statue as if it didn't weight nothing. 

Yay for Banana Fan for Tenten's Awakening.

And I see the official artbox for NA is the same as the European one. Fine by me, the art in it is pretty damn good, though it might have looked better if they gave Naruto his usual cocky grin, but that's just me.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 11, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Not that I was apart of any of that, but in all fairness they are 6 very minor characters. I wouldn't avoid buying the game for that reason though anyone, whether 1 or 6.
> 
> I wish young Gaara had a jinchuriki awakening too.


Well the living Jinchuriki aren't very important but the Edo Jinchuriki battle is 1 of the 3 major battles along with the Kage VS Madara and Itachi and Sasuke VS Kabuto.
Even CC2 agrees that's why they are on the cover in their awakened form.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 11, 2013)

Banananananarama Tenten, that's good to see 



-JT- said:


> Lee seems to have his Hidden Lotus again though which is cool.



I think his awakening has that L1/R1 feature with the Hidden Lotus, that's pretty good to see.



fireking77 said:


> Naruto Storm 3 – Official Box Art Confirmed (North America)



Another one with plain Naruto having a rather silly face on the front? I preferred the first one, it was much more enticing.

Regardless though, it looks great 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Oh and Kakashi has Lightning Transmission he used against the Version 2 Jinchuriki.



So is that what this is?





Daxter said:


> How do I say it... not falling on the floor, like it hits, and it propels them forward or backward ever so slightly... but they're still in midair for a split second. The next second, they can land safely on the ground. I wouldn't know exactly how or when to replicate it yet. If I could I would (and just might later on today).



So then it happens when the opponent is jumping? If you're not referring to actually being knocked back, then I think I know what you're talking about (may have happened to me but I didn't realize). I'll most likely see that again when I play soon.



> Dunno.  In case I forget later, I'm Strych-nyne over here. Free wins for you.



Noted. This is going to be exciting. It could very much be free wins for _you_ 



Skywalker said:


> They could've at least tweaked them a bit to fit in more.



Wouldn't it be cool if Ino, as an Ougi startup, summons a human-sized doll (like Danzo's bodyguard Fuu does), and throws it at their opponent, initiating the ultimate cinematic action, and while they're toppling back, she uses her new Mind-Body Transfer on both the doll and the opponent, and she controls them to both run at each other while the doll throws a shitload of explosive tags at the controlled opponent right before switching back to her body? That'd be improvising, but that'd be awesome 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> And people think "No Jinchuriki No Buy" was stupid?
> Not buying the game because a character who did nothing new didn't get a new Ultimate?
> 
> Oh and I always wondered why nobody talked bad about people who wouldn't buy unless Madara was playable but talked bad about me for bot buying the game unless the Jinchuriki were playable?
> So 1 character is a better excuse than 6 characters?



That's because they're not obnoxiously annoying about it. They're not going to interrupt a conversation about Madara to say he sucks and he wants so and so in the game or no buy, like you did about 4317 times and a half.


----------



## G (Jan 11, 2013)

I wanna believe that the rookies will get updated in due time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 11, 2013)

Imo, so far Generations has had the best cover so far.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 11, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if Ino, as an Ougi startup, summons a human-sized doll (like Danzo's bodyguard Fuu does), and throws it at their opponent, initiating the ultimate cinematic action, and while they're toppling back, she uses her new Mind-Body Transfer on both the doll and the opponent, and she controls them to both run at each other while the doll throws a shitload of explosive tags at the controlled opponent right before switching back to her body? That'd be improvising, but that'd be awesome


Why aren't you working for these people?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 11, 2013)

I am disappointed that the ougis are the same for the K11 characters as well. Don't get why CC2 is being so lazy about this!


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 11, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I am disappointed that the ougis are the same for the K11 characters as well. Don't get why CC2 is being so lazy about this!



But they have been lazy about that. Take a look at the older ultimate ninja games.

I'm actually happy enough that they updated most of the awakening modes. 

And where in the hell are Hinata & Neji?


----------



## slickcat (Jan 11, 2013)

nah in the older games, the difference was each character had 2 jutsus and atleast 2 ougis, kakashi, naruto, sasuke had about 5, naruto had 9 or so. even if the sequels were similar, some of the characters got additional ougis atleast.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 11, 2013)

itachi ougis were sick in this game 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVXfbK1f26s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 11, 2013)

Dat Tsunade!


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 11, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Dat Tsunade!



too bad Kishi did not use that against madara Ssusanoo.

Tsunade probably will get her new awakening and nothing more.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh for fuck's sake. It seems we're never going to get updates of the rookies. After three games they're just boring as Hell to play as.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah ultimate or narutimatte series will forever hold best ougis, even tsunade had 3 ougis. all usable real time. Sad stuff really.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 11, 2013)

That's one thing they should've added in, a second ougi. Since only Naruto and Sasuke seem to have that option, it's not a stretch.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 11, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Imo, so far Generations has had the best cover so far.



It has to be Storm 1, hands down.. The intensity in their faces shows the quality of them artists. Made me amped to play the game just by looking at their adrenaline.



Skywalker said:


> Why aren't you working for these people?



I should, shouldn't I. Seems CC2 needs to replace a lot of people in that department, actually. They've been slacking


----------



## slickcat (Jan 11, 2013)

my question is will people buy generations 2 since I assume most of the characters will be in storm 3,even if they omit a few things. I personally wouldnt mind an action adventure title from cc2 during that time instead of generations. Sure they will update the gameplay a bit, if possible give people the ability to use 2 jutsus, since the story mode will be pictures. lol.

But I m thinking this time, they will be pulling ppls legs for generations 2


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 11, 2013)

slickcat said:


> my question is will people buy generations 2 since I assume most of the characters will be in storm 3,even if they omit a few things. I personally wouldnt mind an action adventure title from cc2 during that time instead of generations. Sure they will update the gameplay a bit, if possible give people the ability to use 2 jutsus, since the story mode will be pictures. lol.
> 
> But I m thinking this time, they will be pulling ppls legs for generations 2


Yes. I think people will buy it. The omission of a few characters from the games would serve them well when it comes to this. Adding the Sound Nin for a start, multiple jutsu, revamped older characters, etc..



Skywalker said:


> That's one thing they should've added in, a second ougi. Since only Naruto and Sasuke seem to have that option, it's not a stretch.


Maybe they have. Who knows.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 11, 2013)

slickcat said:


> my question is will people buy generations 2 since I assume most of the characters will be in storm 3,even if they omit a few things. I personally wouldnt mind an action adventure title from cc2 during that time instead of generations. Sure they will update the gameplay a bit, if possible give people the ability to use 2 jutsus, since the story mode will be pictures. lol.
> 
> But I m thinking this time, they will be pulling ppls legs for generations 2



Depends how the game goes for Storm 4. I'm seriously a given for any progressive installment they make. I'm more interested in updated game mechanics, though new characters help to change my battle style and strategic preference. I'm past the complaining stage of stagnant characters. Old characters lose their repetition when they're allowed to be used in new ways with new mechanics.

For me it depends on how the game looks, and based on that, I make my decision, if my own circumstances are met.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 11, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Maybe they have. Who knows.


They probably would've mentioned it by now if they did, I'd think.

Still, I'll pick this up, regardless.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 11, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> They probably would've mentioned it by now if they did, I'd think.
> 
> Still, I'll pick this up, regardless.


Let me put it this way. I wouldn't see them removing any ultimates (splitting characters make them look 'better') so if they do have new ones or rather if anyone does then we'll see both.

Perhaps Gaara will have three!


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 11, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Her Art work shows her holding on to her twin scrolls, so it's even more confusing!!!!



I feel that it's quite suspicious that while almost all the rookies shown have four thumbnail pictures shown, Tenten only has three - one with the Bashosen, and the other cutscenes of her ougi. Could it be that her move-set has changed? It seems so odd that she has her twin scrolls but NOT her giant scroll, yet the giant scroll is part of her ougi! Hmmmm... could they really combined her PTS moveset with her Storm 2 moveset as well? If not then her giant scroll has to be carried on her back for her range combos right? DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TO ME!!!!

Kiba looks the same in all his four pics, Shino too. Hopefully that pic of Ino in her Awakening shows a different Jutsu, although it does look like her Side Kick finisher of her Side Combo. Lee now has Hidden Lotus as an Awakening move I guess? Sheesh, Sai should be shown with two new moves at least. If they can update Gaara's ougi, I don't see why they can't for the rest, especially Ino, and Sai. Ino's Kick is just... 

But WAIT

What if... every character or every returning character has more than one ougi, and CC2 is just teasing us with the old ones? could it be too much to ask for? HAHAHA


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 11, 2013)

On the subject of Gens. 2, I probably wouldn't care for it

I skipped Generations because of how little things changed + Single player experience was kinda weak without the Adventure/More fleshed out Story

If a second is just a mix up of things from previous games again..Meh, IDK :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 11, 2013)

it interesting that in the storm time line Ay did not lose his arm and Asuma kelp his nucle blades.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 11, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I feel that it's quite suspicious that while almost all the rookies shown have four thumbnail pictures shown, Tenten only has three - one with the Bashosen, and the other cutscenes of her ougi. Could it be that her move-set has changed? It seems so odd that she has her twin scrolls but NOT her giant scroll, yet the giant scroll is part of her ougi! Hmmmm... could they really combined her PTS moveset with her Storm 2 moveset as well? If not then her giant scroll has to be carried on her back for her range combos right? DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TO ME!!!!
> 
> Kiba looks the same in all his four pics, Shino too. Hopefully that pic of Ino in her Awakening shows a different Jutsu, although it does look like her Side Kick finisher of her Side Combo. Lee now has Hidden Lotus as an Awakening move I guess? Sheesh, Sai should be shown with two new moves at least. If they can update Gaara's ougi, I don't see why they can't for the rest, especially Ino, and Sai. Ino's Kick is just...
> 
> ...


Neji and Hinata got skipped.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 11, 2013)

That's kinda curious too. Wondering if the two Hyugga are actually being updated more than the rest of the K11. if that's true, then it wouldn't make much sense actually, since Team 10 showed more during the war.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 11, 2013)

i rly dont know how ppl care about characters like tenten karen, and neju, or fucking shino

yo i just realized they were in the past 2 installments LOL


----------



## Vash (Jan 11, 2013)

Lee having hidden Lotus while awakened is the most interesting thing to me 

I wonder if this means awakened characters also have ultimate jutsu's...

----

Also looks like Kiba won't be changed


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 11, 2013)

It's Karin and Neji.

Yeah we shouldn't care about characters who have better movesets than Rasengan after Rasengan, and Fireball after Fireball. We really shouldn't.

We really should care more about our spelling instead.


----------



## Vash (Jan 11, 2013)

Also wtf is going on here:



3 Kakashi's


----------



## Random (Jan 11, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i rly dont know how ppl care about characters like tenten karen, and neju, or fucking shino



I'm gonna teach you about a little thing called "different opinions". You see, people have different opinions than you, deal with it.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 11, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> It's Karin and Neji.
> 
> Yeah we shouldn't care about characters who have better movesets than Rasengan after Rasengan, and Fireball after Fireball. We really shouldn't.
> 
> We really should care more about our spelling instead.



Dat comeback 



Jak said:


> Also wtf is going on here:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Kakashi's


----------



## Vash (Jan 11, 2013)

The Kakashi gameplay image has the left and right clones(?) doing Raikiri, but the one in the middle is jumping back with his hands clasped together. At first I thought maybe he was going to do a Suiton/katon, but the more I think about it maybe he just stands there while he sends the two clones to attack. Also looks to be an awakened move.

The fact that Kakashi is getting new moves is the important part. He's my go to guy after Oro


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2013)

Jak said:


> Lee having hidden Lotus while awakened is the most interesting thing to me
> 
> I wonder if this means awakened characters also have ultimate jutsu's...
> 
> ...



new tilt or alternate jutsu


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 11, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> It's Karin and Neji.
> 
> Yeah we shouldn't care about characters who have better movesets than Rasengan after Rasengan, and Fireball after Fireball. We really shouldn't.
> 
> We really should care more about our spelling instead.



Rasengans are fucking awesome and way better than taijutsu moves.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2013)

Jak said:


> The Kakashi gameplay image has the left and right clones(?) doing Raikiri, but the one in the middle is jumping back with his hands clasped together. At first I thought maybe he was going to do a Suiton/katon, but the more I think about it maybe he just stands there while he sends the two clones to attack. Also looks to be an awakened move.
> 
> The fact that Kakashi is getting new moves is the important part. He's my go to guy after Oro



Yep, he's most likely the one initiating the jutsu in the first place. I wonder how this is going to work on online... cool move or spam move...  Seems interesting nonetheless, as it's an awakening move.

Most of you people complaining about no changes may be in for some surprises, as many (if not all) characters will get new stuff through  their awakening abilities.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Rasengans are fucking awesome and way better than taijutsu moves.



But thanks to ring-outs, they're also broken


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 12, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Rasengans are fucking awesome and way better than taijutsu moves.



Read the posts above before you react so strongly. I was responding to some hater's comment. My point is that there are so many characters with Rasengans and Fireball jutsus, and that people liking other characters with more varied techniques shouldn't be laughed at or derided. There's a reason why the game has that many characters, so stop hating.


----------



## Vash (Jan 12, 2013)

Pein said:


> new tilt or alternate jutsu



I don't think it's a tilt, as tilts don't get a camera change (same as stuff like kunai). But I'm now on board with it being an alternate Jutsu, seems the most likely.



Aeion said:


> Most of you people complaining about no changes may be in for some surprises, as many (if not all) characters will get new stuff through  their awakening abilities.



This is what I'm going with as well. I think each character gets a new jutsu when in awakening mode. iirc all the characters which have had game play shown so far had a new Jutsu when in awakening mode. 



Red Raptor said:


> Read the posts above before you react so strongly. I was responding to some hater's comment. My point is that there are so many characters with Rasengans and Fireball jutsus, and that people liking other characters with more varied techniques shouldn't be laughed at or derided. There's a reason why the game has that many characters, so stop hating.



Dude I think he's being sarcastic lol.





I hope he is


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh if he is being sarcastic, I'll apologise later. I'm one for sarcasm myself. 

Actually another thing that struck me is that all the pictures are showing new stages except for the Kakashi and Sai ones, even those featuring Kiba and Shino. At first glance, it seems they're fighting in an old Konoha stage, but careful analysis shows that it's a new stage as well. The ones showing Lee and Tenten look like the old training field at first look, but I think they're different as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 12, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> If they can update Gaara's ougi, I don't see why they can't for the rest, especially Ino, and Sai. Ino's Kick is just...


Well it's revealing that Gaara is going to get a fight in the story mode thus indirectly confirming the Edo Kages.



Red Raptor said:


> What if... every character or every returning character has more than one ougi, and CC2 is just teasing us with the old ones? could it be too much to ask for? HAHAHA


If they were going to do that they'd have the ultimate match the war outfits and keep the Storm 2 moveset on their regular outfit.



T-Bag said:


> i rly dont know how ppl care about characters like tenten karen, and neju, or fucking shino
> 
> yo i just realized they were in the past 2 installments LOL


Because they are the favourite characters of some people and people would like to see them get new moves. I personally am fine with their Storm 2 movesets but I'd still welcome updates like how Choji got his Butterfly mode awakening and Tenten has the Bashosen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sooo, Rock Lee still have Leaf Hot Wind as Super Move ? meh


----------



## Random (Jan 12, 2013)

Yea, the only thing that I like about leaf hot wind is how linear it is. Unlike a lot of the other characters who have to do something fancy, Lee just runs right at you.

That's also what I like about Haku's ultimate,just a super speed straight line,  although his start up is a little slow.


----------



## G (Jan 12, 2013)

> Because they are the favourite characters of some people and people would like to see them get new moves. I personally am fine with their Storm 2 movesets but I'd still welcome updates like how Choji got his Butterfly mode awakening and Tenten has the Bashosen.


I personally am extremely disappointed.
Has CC2 spent all the time making the game to the story mode?
Because they have forgotten all the old things, like the rookies which havent gotten an upgrade since Storm 2.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 12, 2013)

G said:


> I personally am extremely disappointed.
> Has CC2 spent all the time making the game to the story mode?
> Because they have forgotten all the old things, like the rookies which havent gotten an upgrade since Storm 2.


But here's the thing, this is technically the first main game since Storm 2 so that isn't a big deal. Generations didn't update many characters because it's really just the characters from both Storm 1 and 2 with a few extra characters thrown in.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone notice there is another Snow Stage in those pictures? When did that take place in the manga?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2013)

I think that's the same stage


----------



## Mako (Jan 12, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Anyone notice there is another Snow Stage in those pictures? When did that take place in the manga?



The stages could be from the Kage Summit arc..


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2013)

Foster said:


> The stages could be from the Kage Summit arc..



That was introduced in Generations though.  You may be right however, and they're maybe remaking that arc in Story mode for proper boss fights with the kages.

That or I'm completely misinterpreting those images


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought they just took it from Generations.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 12, 2013)

I need to watch some game-play videos soon!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I thought they just took it from Generations.



Well I mean.. look:



Was there that much forestry in Generations? I remember the stage was by a cliff, or around some snowy hills. But I'm actually convinced it's from Generations..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like the same level

But on another note, those little mounds of snow look so out of place


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2013)

I know.. CC2 did a really poor job on the interactive gameplay 

You should see some of the other stages. The Konoha stage has random piles of leaves just sitting there. _Random piles of leaves._


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 12, 2013)

So unsightly, would've been better without the feature at all.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 12, 2013)

I hope Lee's awakening gets update. That shit seriously one of the easiest things to troll in the game. 

Also the ring-outs, I wonder if it's a feature you can turn off. Online is about to get real, son.


----------



## Vash (Jan 13, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I need to watch some game-play videos soon!!!



We need more game-play vids!! Besides the trailer the last one we got was Choji vs Asuma. The game comes out in less that two months, c'mon CC2 



Daxter said:


> Also the ring-outs, I wonder if it's a feature you can turn off. Online is about to get real, son.



If it can't be turned off, or if it's not only on a certain number of stages...


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 13, 2013)

Jaga said:


> i been examining this pic and it looks like tenten is in awakening? unless thats an attack or UJ giving off that blueish light?



Cocochan in the Tenten FC mentioned that those white spots are chunks of ice. Hope that's true and she gets to command more than one element/ jutsu!


----------



## -JT- (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm still disappointed that the Banana Fan doesn't actually have any bananaic properties


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 13, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Cocochan in the Tenten FC mentioned that those white spots are chunks of ice. Hope that's true and she gets to command more than one element/ jutsu!



Don't want to be a bearer of bad thoughts... But those "ice chunks" might be a part of her L1/R1 moves instead. Those moves only appear when that orange circle is around the character. Notice how CC2 isn't updating awakenings, but adding additional L1/R1 moves, like with Rock Lee? Banananarama might just be one of those moves


----------



## G (Jan 13, 2013)

That Banana Fan move looks like its close range.. But Tentens long ranged..


----------



## -JT- (Jan 13, 2013)

The player obviously doesn't know how to wield the epicness of Bananarama Tenten properly


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 13, 2013)

Pre-order is available (has it been?) for America and, to no surprise, the Goku costume and a trading card as bonuses.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 13, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Pre-order is available (has it been?) for America and, to no surprise, the Goku costume and a trading card as bonuses.


What about the other 4 costumes?


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow look what Lil B found! Exclusive to the US woooow! Very rare!- Lil B


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 13, 2013)

-JT- said:


> The player obviously doesn't know how to wield the epicness of Bananarama Tenten properly



Haha I think it was just a teaser image of her wielding the Bashosen to get us talking about it. 

Wonder whether they will show us how Tenten will be wielding it in any upcoming video; hopefully it's the same way Kinkaku wields it, although I doubt it.

Also wondering if we are getting any more updates with regard to characters in the game. At the moment it looks like we are either stopping at the Jins or the Edo Kages. And they really need to confirm the playability of the Swordsmen!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 13, 2013)

We get both figures in our collectors edition.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 13, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> We get both figures in our collectors edition.



I hate you so much because I already linked these you jerk- Lil B


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 13, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Wow look what Lil B found! Exclusive to the US woooow! Very rare!- Lil B



^Special Editions for the US thx Lil B- Lil B


----------



## Random (Jan 13, 2013)

The silly rivalry of FoY and LilB

Endless entertainment


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 13, 2013)

Saiyan Island got this news from a user named THE BASEDGOD. Hmmm...I wonder who that is


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2013)

Wondering which one to pre-order.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 13, 2013)

The figures look nice.


----------



## Mako (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmm. This will probably be tough decision for me. Great, Now I have to choose whether I want to buy either the collectors version for NSUN3 or for GTA V (If Rockstar ever announces one) 

Stupid budget problems.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't particularly have budget problems... but I'm already getting Bioshock Infinite Ultimate Edition ($150) and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate ($60). All three of these games come out in March.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RIe9O6gBlVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 13, 2013)

Random said:


> The silly rivalry of FoY and LilB
> 
> Endless entertainment


Nah he's on my ignore list. I don't care if somebody named after a bad rapper tries to talk trash about me.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 13, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Nah he's on my ignore list. I don't care if somebody named after a bad rapper tries to talk trash about me.



Ms. Youth acting big. :amazed 

Am I on your ignore list as well? Are 90% of the people on this forum on your ignore list? Because you'd ignore me for the same things everyone else here points out about you


----------



## Random (Jan 13, 2013)

I really just want the game and anything that pertains to playing it (aka the costume(s)), so I won't worry about any special editions. I do plan on pre-ordering it from amazon once I get paid though.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 13, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Ms. Youth acting big. :amazed
> 
> Am I on your ignore list as well? Are 90% of the people on this forum on your ignore list? Because you'd ignore me for the same things everyone else here points out about you


Only people who regularly talk trash or disrespectful towards me.
So your close to getting on my ignore list.
Oh and to answer your question no only "Lil B" is on my ignore list so far.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 13, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Only people who regularly talk trash or disrespectful towards me.
> So your close to getting on my ignore list.
> Oh and to answer your question no only "Lil B" is on my ignore list so far.



Quite funny. You are on a lot of peoples' ignore list because they don't like you and your post quality is pitiful. I show my discontent towards you just a tad bit more than everyone else does (which they do).

But please go on about how your opinion is important here. 



Random said:


> I really just want the game and anything that pertains to playing it (aka the costume(s)), so I won't worry about any special editions. I do plan on pre-ordering it from amazon once I get paid though.



Same. I wouldn't mind getting those special editions though, but I don't think I'll be ordering anything for this game. Don't know if I'll be working in time to get that, or that DBZ costume thing.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 13, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Only people who regularly talk trash or disrespectful towards me.
> So your close to getting on my ignore list.
> Oh and to answer your question no only "Lil B" is on my ignore list so far.



The day u stop typing is the day we cure cancer nd thts real talk- Lil B


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 13, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> The day u stop typing is the day we cure cancer nd thts real talk- Lil B



Bro. I am 24'd.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 13, 2013)

Allllllllriiiiiight. I'm done :rofl

G'night, folks


----------



## Vash (Jan 13, 2013)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]RIe9O6gBlVI[/YOUTUBE]



I agree a lot with what this guy said. Especially when it comes to Kiba and Frenzy Pills. My two most hated things in the game 

Though I disagree with what he said about Deidara and sleep tags.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmm..Methinks they're a touch more concerned with Story Mode, Presentation, Visuals, and etc for this one.

Though I do hope they fix that projectile thing

Didn't even know about that, but it's kinda silly


----------



## Foxve (Jan 14, 2013)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]RIe9O6gBlVI[/YOUTUBE]



Lol the projectiles are coming for you. Ya can't hide, they'll come after you, your family, your friends 

I agree with the air dashs and Deidera being shit too.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2013)

I want to see what Random posted


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 14, 2013)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]RIe9O6gBlVI[/YOUTUBE]



Seriously this video seems to be a guide/ lesson for those who play this game just to win. I just happened to play a couple of rounds before dinner... used my usual Neji, Hinata, Tenten and Ino once or twice in that half an hour... and I met the following players with much lower ranks - Pain with Hidan and PTS Gaara as Supports... Did nothing but use supports and his Jutsu, the usual Masked Man who did NOTHING but his jutsu, then used his Awakening and repeating his jutsu over and over), KCM Naruto (frenzy pills, Hidan and Onoki supports), Onoki (jutsu galore again and again, Susanoo Sasuke (Awakened and won).


----------



## slickcat (Jan 14, 2013)

As much as I was impressed by the last trailer, I m still a gameplay over story guy. I want certain issues fixed but since the combat is simplistic I dont blame cc2 for making it online since this, thats a must have for fighting games of this generation. 

All I know is I m fed up of storm series, this will most likely be the last storm I buy, the next storm I d like to play will be the 2D version if they ever make that. or action adventure like the xbox counterpart or chronicles. But for now I m too used to the formula and I want something else. 

Still need to see what other game mechanics they added. since they haven't revealed it all.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2013)

Is hope for tag team/multiplayer gone?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 14, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I want to see what Random posted


He got pissed at "Lil B" lol it was a pretty funny post.


----------



## Random (Jan 14, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I want to see what Random posted



It was along the lines of me calling Lil B a Lil Bitch. To be honest, he annoys me more than FoY. 

On topic, I'm really curious about Hinata and Neji. What is in store for them? They have to have something new and cool otherwise they would have been shown with the other Konoha 11.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 14, 2013)

Random said:


> It was along the lines of me calling Lil B a Lil Bitch. To be honest, he annoys me more than FoY.



FoY is cancer, Lil B is TheBasedGod- Lil B


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> My spelling and grammar are cancer- Lil B


There you go, princess.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 14, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> There you go, princess.





Skywalker said:


> Back before the insane *hax*.



Found this in another thread, u cnt spell- Lil B


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2013)

Stalking me? You flatter me.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 14, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Found this in another thread, u cnt spell- Lil B



Now I'm confused; surely you mean "can't"? But that can't be right...If you're correcting someone's spelling, surely your own would be pristine? I don't know what to think, I've never heard the word "cnt"...


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 14, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> There you go, princess.





Skywalker said:


> Stalking me? You flatter me.



Stop stalkin Lil B- Lil B


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2013)

Random said:


> It was along the lines of me calling Lil B a Lil Bitch. To be honest, he annoys me more than FoY.



Dats twice ive been meanin 2 rep u now- JT


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 14, 2013)

The moment I stop typing cancer is cured?
The moment Lil Fail stops typing like a 10 year old on Facebook the world's IQ goes up.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 14, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The moment I stop typing cancer is cured?
> The moment Lil Fail stops typing like a 10 year old on Facebook the world's IQ goes up.



So you didn't block Lil B? Do the forum a favor nd stop giving ur opinion- Lil B


----------



## Random (Jan 14, 2013)

Come on, do you two even lift?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 14, 2013)

You know who should be in Storm 3? Dosu.


----------



## Random (Jan 14, 2013)

Dosu for president!


----------



## Joker J (Jan 14, 2013)

I like the way how they made Bee use Samehada a lot.... I bet they made Kisame slow as ever like always with Samehada -__-.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 14, 2013)

I did block you but I can view blocked people's specific messages if I want too.
Oh and I responded because somebody quoted your earlier post.
Last stop signing your posts with "Lil B" it makes you look even dumber than you usually do.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 14, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I did block you but I can view blocked people's specific messages if I want too.
> Oh and I responded because somebody quoted your earlier post.
> Last stop signing your posts with "Lil B" it makes you look even dumber than you usually do.



Your posts r dumber than anything here- Lil B


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 14, 2013)

I decided ima gonna gt the collectors edition without the figures. -BlazingInferno


----------



## Athruz (Jan 14, 2013)

Dosu for surprise character.
I don't need no Madara if i get him. 

_Could you two stop? None of you is curing cancer this way, and as Random said, doubt you even lift. _

Kisame will stay weak and his awakening OP, trust me J. That's how they roll. 
-Athruz


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2013)

Random said:


> Dosu for president!



JT secondz dis.- JT


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd like to retract all my earlier statements, and just go all-out:

They need to confirm Teuchi as a playable character. The jutsus he could do with his pots, bowls and Ramen ingredients would outclass PS Madara, Sage Kabuto, Naruto's newest Bijuu form and EMS Sasuke. 

Also Hack & Slash mode outside the story would be a great new mode. I would like to give all characters a chance to beat up groups of enemies, be it Samurais, swordsmen or Zetsus.

And I guess new jutsus for the rookies are too much to ask, but since Ino was on the discussion earlier, her UJ would be the Juubi suddenly appearing in the background to a chorus of scared voices. Here Ino takes control over her enemy's mind and jumps on the path of an incoming Juubidama before relasing control and watching the carnage.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Last stop signing your posts with "Lil B"


Agreed. It's redundant.

Anyway right now you're both being immature. Yes there are good reasons to have issues with both of you (I know I've had them) but you're both overreacting to them and things that aren't even issues.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2013)

There's absolutely no way Teuchi will be playable.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The developers know he'll be a ridiculously over-powered game breaker


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2013)

This is a list of characters that I believe still have to be confirmed in the game before it is released. Bolded ones are the most likely to show up:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*(Edo) Itachi*
*(Edo) Nagato*
*(Edo) Madara*
*(Edo) Muu*
*(Edo) Yondaime Kazekage*
*(Edo) Nidaime Mizukage*
*(Edo) Sandaime Raikage*
*(Edo) Chiyo*
*(Edo) Kimimaro*
Sage Kabuto
*EMS Sasuke*
*Rin'negan masked man/Tobi*
*KCM Naruto*

And maybe these ones too, some of them had pretty cool abilities that looked nice in the manga:

Pakura
Gari
Toroi
*Omoi*
Karui

The one with the lowest chances to make it to the game is Chuukichi.




Chances we get any scans this week now that Shounen Jump returns with new manga chapters?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 14, 2013)

I remember Kisame being a pretty underwhelming character in Storm 2, he was probably the Akatsuki I saw most rarely online. Him or Konan, but I liked Konan.

Now I'm unsure of which way to quote myself "- DosuIsTheBest" or " -DosuIsTheBest"... - DosuIsTheBest.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 14, 2013)

Was this already posted:


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2013)

What did I miss  - Ei-ee-on


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 14, 2013)

That's wat started da Lil B and FoY bickering  -BlazingInferno


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hopefully Gaara's dad gets in - Dolo


----------



## Random (Jan 14, 2013)

I want Gaara's dad to be in it too- Random


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2013)

JT would also like to see the gold dust guy- JT


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 14, 2013)

My ideal character roster would have to include

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dosu
Zaku
Kin
Udon
Mizuki
The Demon Brothers
TonTon
Iruka
Captain Falcon
Kotetsu
Izumo
Inari



And now that it has been brought to my attention Teuchi as well.

But it seems like they don't even want to include these essential characters.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 14, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This is a list of characters that I believe still have to be confirmed in the game before it is released. Bolded ones are the most likely to show up:
> 
> And maybe these ones too, some of them had pretty cool abilities that looked nice in the manga:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 14, 2013)

I want my Planet Rasengan, Rasengan Riot, Rasen-Absorption  - Spiral


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 14, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I want my Planet Rasengan, Rasengan Riot, Rasen-Absorption  - Spiral


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I want my Planet Rasengan, Rasengan Riot, Rasen-Absorption  - Spiral


Naruto needs something fresh, the basic Rasengan is so dull. - Sky


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 14, 2013)

We doing this again?- Buto


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 14, 2013)

hopefully all edo kages are playable.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2013)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> My ideal character roster would have to include
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Best post in this thread in a while.



Butō Rengoob said:


> We doing this again?- Buto



Yes- JT


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully all edo kages are playable.


I imagine they will be. Gaara's father fights Gaara, the Third Raikage fights Naruto and the Second Mizukage and Mu fight both and Onoki. Plus Mu has a pretty major role as Kabuto's voice when Madara shows up.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 14, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Best post in this thread in a while.





-JT- said:


> I have the pleasure of knowing said swell lad in real life



I suspect bias.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 14, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> the basic Rasengan is so dull. - Sky



And game breaking, because ring-outs 

Edit it CC2!


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 14, 2013)

cant wait to play as EMS Sasuke and put the other two Sasuke as support.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 14, 2013)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> I suspect bias.



 . ..           .  ..


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2013)

Off topic: Look what Scizor drew of me based on his interpretation of my set 


Such an artist 

On topic: Anime fillers are done, I've heard. How far do you think they'll get by March?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 14, 2013)

Arguments aside what do you think the big announcement in JUMP is?
I personally am hoping it's Rinnegan Tobi,Pakura and Gari or confirmation that theres Still 4 ground combos.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 14, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Off topic: Look what Scizor drew of me based on his interpretation of my set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they'll at what by the end of January, Naruto vs Itachi? They won't be too far in.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 15, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Off topic: Look what Scizor drew of me based on his interpretation of my set
> 
> 
> 
> Such an artist



You look like Link irl?


----------



## G (Jan 15, 2013)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> After the aforementioned heartbreak and tragedy of Dosu not being included in Generations I fell into depression.
> 
> My old self would believe in Dosu's inclusion in NUNS3, but now I seem to have lost hope.
> 
> ...



HEY ITS YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 15, 2013)

-JT- said:


> You look like Link irl?



Pffft, like hell I look like Link 



Skywalker said:


> Well, they'll at what by the end of January, Naruto vs Itachi? They won't be too far in.



Well, I mean CC2 already went ahead and announces the jins ahead of the anime.. so I'm wonder how much they're planning to go ahead by the end of February


----------



## Random (Jan 15, 2013)

Wtf, Aeion got banned?


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 15, 2013)

Random said:


> Aeion got banned?



Ah, just like old times.

He'll return in time with some exciting new story to tell.


----------



## Random (Jan 15, 2013)

It hasn't happened in so long, it surprised me


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2013)

They really have it out for him.


----------



## G (Jan 15, 2013)

> Conversation Between Aeion and NarutoShowing Visitor Messages 1 toF10FofF10
> * Naruto
> TodayF02:23 PMNaruto
> Yeah sure.
> ...


Meh...........


----------



## -JT- (Jan 15, 2013)

Why can't I remember him getting banned before?
Maybe I'm too much of a newb to the epic Storm Gang 

But yes, he requested the ban. We're such good friends that he told me! lol i stalked his profile


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 15, 2013)

He wanted to get banned? Very mysterious. I assumed FoY reported him for constantly picking on him.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 15, 2013)

I've come up with a "most likely chars" list and in my 86 spots found some space for Dan, Hiashi&Hizashi as costume change, both Zetsu, Omoi and Kuro/Kitsuchi without cutting anything from Shipuuden or the obvious chars.

If CC2 are gonna get 80+ chars which should be 82-88, expect some of those and don't even begin to worry 'bout Edo Kages, Madara or Nagato. There's a ton of space for them. 

But in the end, still no dosu. And no news about ringouts, your talk is really making me worried again. 

Good ol' Aeion got banned...? He probably was asking for it, just like we know him. -Athruz


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2013)

^I forgot about adding Kitsuchi to my list! 

And having Choujuro confirmed would be awesome as well.

Speaking of Nagato, how do you guys think CC2 is gonna handle him? Will he be playable only in his weakened/crippled form or we'll actually get "Prime" red-haired Nagato?

I obviously hope for the latter.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 15, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Speaking of Nagato, how do you guys think CC2 is gonna handle him? Will he be playable only in his weakened/crippled form or we'll actually get "Prime" red-haired Nagato?
> 
> I obviously hope for the latter.



I'd assume the former, considering it's more significant to the story that'll likely be covered.

At most I'd expect there to be a costume change.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 15, 2013)

How would you play him if he's crippled? they cut Sasori's hiruko puppet from the games because it's slow as f*ck, CC2 are not putting in clunky characters.

Except for op susanoos.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't care, I want Grandpa Nagato 

Also, Shadow Demon Ino should be Ino's Awakening.


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 15, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I don't care, I want Grandpa Nagato
> 
> Also, Shadow Demon Ino should be Ino's Awakening.



Rip-off of Inner Sakura.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 15, 2013)

What's new guys ?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2013)

Athruz said:


> How would you play him if he's crippled? they cut Sasori's hiruko puppet from the games because it's slow as f*ck, CC2 are not putting in clunky characters.
> 
> Except for op susanoos.


Nagato can move using his summons, he can stand on top of one of them as his moving animation.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 15, 2013)

criple nagato would be fun.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 15, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Nagato can move using his summons, he can stand on top of one of them as his moving animation.



Like, a giant character even in his base form?

Seems like fun.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 15, 2013)

DosuIsTheBest said:


> Rip-off of Inner Sakura.



Shadow Demon Ino saved the Shinobi Army and owned Obito for two seconds


----------



## DosuIsTheBest (Jan 15, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Shadow Demon Ino saved the Shinobi Army and owned Obito for two seconds



Inner Sakura was able to repel Ino's mind control, therefore by the law of transitivity Sakura > Ino > Obito.

This is why Hokage Sakura needs to be in the game.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 15, 2013)

What about Sage Sakura?

And this reminds me- has a princess costume for Naruto been confirmed yet? If not, no buy.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 15, 2013)

Woah I never noticed that when Ino saved them all.
Also I would rather have Healthy Nagato.
But imagine if Crippled Nagato's ground Chakra dash was charging on the Ox and his air Chakra dash was flying on the Bird.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Like, a giant character even in his base form?
> 
> Seems like fun.


Or better yet, we're all forgetting that Nagato can fly.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 16, 2013)

Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 will launch for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 in Japan on April 18, the latest issue of Jump has revealed. Pre-order the game and you?ll get a movie version Hinata costume.

Additionally, the magazine reveals a playable demo will launch in Japan in early February.

The CyberConnect2-developed fighter was previously dated for a March 5 release in North America and March 8 release in Europe


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 will launch for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 in Japan on April 18, the latest issue of Jump has revealed. Pre-order the game and you?ll get a movie version Hinata costume.
> 
> Additionally, the magazine reveals a playable demo will launch in Japan in early February.
> 
> The CyberConnect2-developed fighter was previously dated for a March 5 release in North America and March 8 release in Europe



sucks for japan but that road to ninja costume is amazing. I hope it comes out here.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

RTN Hinata in japanese version ? FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU !

I hope we get this as well !


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 16, 2013)

Well the European Code that came with the Ultimate Ninja Set is for five costumes, I'm assuming that means (so far): Samurai Naruto, Road to Ninja Hinata and three others, with Goku Naruto being the pre-order bonus for us westerners.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _616_ 



More evidence why Shadow Demon Ino should be an Awakening


----------



## harurisu (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 16, 2013)

Huge letdown.
Kurama is not a playable awakening just an Ultimate and V2 Cloak is Kage Summit Naruto's awakening.
REALLY he should have been V1's awakening or a seperate character.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 16, 2013)

nice scan, up next nagato n madara


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 16, 2013)

So, judging from the icon on the large image we're seeing normal Naruto using bijuu mode as an awakening and not KCM awakening into Bijuu mode.

Fuck.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 16, 2013)

KCM2 CONFIRMED!!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY !

ALL OF MY MONEY CC2 !


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 16, 2013)

More good news


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 16, 2013)

ALL OF MY WANT!
It better not be Europe only.


----------



## G (Jan 16, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH EEEAHHH


----------



## Jaga (Jan 16, 2013)

Swimsuit Sakura 


edit you beat me to it bro. 



fireking77 said:


> More good news




i wonder if we will get any additional "action" from her


----------



## G (Jan 16, 2013)

ROAD TO NINJA HINATA
SWIMSUIT SAKURA
ASKDOFOABSXHJDLSLS


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 16, 2013)

ok so if they released kyuubi naruto lvl 2 that means madara should be in it too


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2013)

Jaga said:


> KCM2 CONFIRMED!!!!!


Regular Naruto is the Naruto transforming into him. Looks like we're getting another new Naruto. So we're most likely getting...
Generations Naruto with KCM awakening, Sage Naruto with 6 tailed awakening, KCM Naruto most likely with a speed boost awakening and Naruto with Biju mode awakening. That's four Narutos excluding alternate costumes.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 16, 2013)

I am so going to main Bikini Sakura


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 16, 2013)

The DLC is for JPN only Lil B checked- Lil B


----------



## G (Jan 16, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> The DLC is for JPN only Lil B checked- Lil B



We can always hope for it to release in NA and EU- Lil G


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I am so going to main Bikini Sakura


me too, take all my money CC2 and release swim suits for all the girls.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

GKUHBKLFECVBLJBCWVUIEFBVWJEV HAPPY FUCKING DAY


----------



## Random (Jan 16, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> The DLC is for JPN only Lil B checked- Lil B



Listen here Lil Buzzkill, don't shot us down with your negative thoughts. We can still hope- Big Random


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think that's accurate Lil B. I wouldn't imagine that it would be purely coincidental that Japan have announced 5 additional costumes whereas we know that us Europeans are also getting 5 costumes with either the UN Kit or the WoF editions of the game. I really don't get why 'Swimsuit Sakura' is one, sort of a waste, really.


----------



## G (Jan 16, 2013)

Should have been underwear Ino


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2013)

G said:


> Should have been underwear Ino



I want that too.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm throwing money on my screen and nothing happens !


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2013)

So with this DLC news I figure I'll address my thoughts.

*Naruto*
So it looks like we've seen all his DLC costumes (that link with the game's release anyway). That said this news has made me think of something. We've still not seen anything from Samurai Naruto but we've just now seen that we're getting another Naruto with KCM2 as an awakening. So I think each costume is for a different Naruto. We've seen that Hokage Naruto (the non DLC costume) still has Sage Naruto's moveset and in the gameplay clip Generations Naruto gets Goku's  (on that note I like that it's that specific version rather than the symbol-less version Goku wears later, it feels more like a Naruto who studied under Master Roshi rather than just Naruto dressed as Goku). So I'm guessing Samurai Naruto will be the costume for this new Naruto that has been confirmed.

*Hinata*
That alternate costume I've wanted the most. Road to Ninja Hinata isn't just a neat alternate outfit for Hinata but RtN Hinata is a very different person so it'll make coming up with team ups for her extra fun. I also hope it will come with alternate actions much like Kame Gi Naruto has a Kamehameha Rasengan. Mainly her win quotes should be different, seeing Road to Ninja act like regular Hinata would seem out of place.

*Kakashi*
I'll admit I've not been among those hoping for this costume but now it's here I'm excited. Saiyan Island's example image makes me hope he'll use the Storm 1 moveset Generations Kakashi had.

*Sasuke*
If there's one thing that would get me to play as Sasuke a Road to Ninja costume would be it. Like Hinata I hope he'll get different win quotes to show the different personality he has. If Sasuke does get a different slot for EMS I do wonder which Sasuke will get this costume.

*Sakura*
The weakest costume of the bunch. It feels like they included it just so Sakura wasn't the only member of the original Team 7 without a DLC costume. I would have preferred Road to Ninja Ino or a different outfit for Sakura. Still it has made me wonder...

I'm certain that in time these DLC costumes will be released to those who didn't pre order or buy early as regular DLC. But I was wondering about how they'll be revealed.

A while back when LittleBigPlanet 2 came out there were several pre order costumes. These included ,  and . All three were later released on costume packs with other characters from their respective franchises (well the LGM was in a level pack but still). Remember that made me hope that when the DLC costumes we have do get a regular release some will be part of a pack with costumes related to them.

If this is true a Road to Ninja pack with shy Ino and thin Choji would be nice. And a swimsuit pack would explain Sakura's outfit, plus Namco Bandai have made  before.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 16, 2013)

Tailed Beast Mode and the costumes, what a great birthday present


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 16, 2013)

So many different versions of Naruto. 

Good shit.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2013)

BM naruto nice just need madara is this is gonna be awesome


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 16, 2013)

ANBU Kakashi. 

RtN Hinata. 

RtN Sasuke. 

Swimsuit Sakura. 

I sure would like to have these DLC. Though I would exchange samurai Naruto for dojo sparring Naruto from the 15th Shippuuden ending, but what can we do? 


*Spoiler*: _616_ 



But I would like to play as the samurai Naruto that Kishi drawed in this week's cover. With all those 9 swords.







Great to know Bijuu Naruto will be playable in some way. Still waiting for KCM Naruto's full confirmation.


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2013)

Madara is gonna be the last person announced no way they would blow the biggest character reveal more then a month before launch.

KCM mode naruto has to be his own character. I could totally see rasengan galaxy as a charged jutsu.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 16, 2013)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY JESUS


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Huge letdown.
> Kurama is not a playable awakening just an Ultimate and V2 Cloak is Kage Summit Naruto's awakening.
> REALLY he should have been V1's awakening or a seperate character.



Except we clearly see V1 fighting the Raikage.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Except we clearly see V1 fighting the Raikage.


He means KCM2 Naruto with and without Kurama. And he's wrong too. Kage Summit Naruto is Generations Naruto, this is a new Naruto most likely based on his fights out of KCM/KCM2 in the war.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY JESUS



TRY THROWING MONEY AT THE SCREEN. *does* ITS NOT WORKING!


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurama cloaks for new rookie awakenings?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kurama cloaks for new rookie awakenings?


I can feel the rage already.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kurama cloaks for new rookie awakenings?




Don't even joke about that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kurama cloaks for new rookie awakenings?



only if Naruto Bijuu is team mate it would make sense.


----------



## G (Jan 16, 2013)

Its good that kcm2 naruto is playable, although i dont really care about it at all.
i never play as Naruto in these games besides during the story.


----------



## Vash (Jan 16, 2013)

Dat scan, so awesome!!



Yagami1211 said:


> I'm throwing money on my screen and nothing happens !



I've been doing this since the first trailer, still not working


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 16, 2013)

WHY WON'T YOU TAKE MY MONEY?!?!?!?!

Anbu Kakashi
Pimp Sasuke
Road to Ninja Hinata ()
Swimsuit Sakura

Costumes GALORE!! :ho


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 16, 2013)

Swimsuit Sakura??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Sorry I can't imagine her fighting the way she does in a bloody SWIMSUIT. Seriously they could easily have gone with something else


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2013)

swimsuit Sakura?does that mean naked Tenten?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 16, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY JESUS



THIS. TAKE ALL OF IT CC2. I KEEP THROWING IT ON MY MONITOR AND NOTHINGS HAPPENING!!!!! 

Oh snap Kenneth is a mod now???


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 16, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> swimsuit Sakura?does that mean *naked Tenten*?


Yes please


----------



## Random (Jan 16, 2013)

It's probably just gonna be a one piece for Sakura. What we really need is bikini Hinata.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2013)

How about we just have the game right now and no more fapping off to digitized characters


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2013)

Random said:


> It's probably just gonna be a one piece for Sakura. What we really need is bikini Hinata.


i just hope is not those lame ass blue leotard swimsuits.


----------



## Random (Jan 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How about we just have the game right now and no more fapping off to digitized characters






Linkdarkside said:


> i just hope is not those lame ass blue leotard swimsuits.



That's probably what it's going to be  The japanese find those sexy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 16, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Swimsuit Sakura??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Sorry I can't imagine her fighting the way she does in a bloody SWIMSUIT. Seriously they could easily have gone with something else



Simple, just picture this:



And voila.  Unless they meant the one from the ending where she was singing karaoke-ish in the night and wearing a straw hat, the same one SaiyanIsland is theorizing we'll get. But thinking about it, I like this one better. 

And hey look! Swimsuit Tenten. 

In much more serious note and considering that the anime returns to canon tomorrow, we should expect Edo past Kages being confirmed at the very least as the next development for this game.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 16, 2013)

Wait, so how is Tailed Beast Mode gonna work? 

Cuz the scan is of a standard match (i.e, not story mode), and Naruto's icon on his health bar is of him in base form, so that must be an Ultimate Jutsu that he's using there.

So we're getting a new Naruto who uses the full Kurama shroud as a UJ, with the standard Tailed Beast Mode as an awakening? 

That'd be Generations Naruto with Chakra Mode, Sage Naruto with the extra Hokage skin, and this new Naruto with Tailed Beast Mode. Seems about right.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> That'd be Generations Naruto with Chakra Mode, Sage Naruto with the extra Hokage skin, and this new Naruto with Tailed Beast Mode. Seems about right.


There's also a chance KCM Naruto will be his own character as well as the awakening for Generations Naruto since in this game we already know it will cover Naruto vs A which includes support from Bee and we should be getting Naruto and Bee vs Itachi and Nagato followed shortly after by Naruto, Bee and Itachi vs Nagato. KCM Naruto has enough fights with support to separate from the awakened state. So I think we're looking at;

Generations Naruto (KCM awakening, Goku outfit)
Sage Naruto (6 tailed mode, Hokage outfit)
KCM Naruto (speed increase awakening, non DLC outfit)
Storm 3 Naruto (Tailed Beast mode awakening, Samurai outfit)


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 16, 2013)

The Cloak in the scan is Kage Summit Naruto's awakening.
The full Fox is only an Ultimate sadly.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Cloak in the scan is Kage Summit Naruto's awakening.
> The full Fox is only an Ultimate sadly.


Not Kage Summit Naruto. Kage Summit Naruto is Generations Naruto who already has KCM as his awakening. This will be Naruto from the war itself.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2013)

Random said:


> That's probably what it's going to be  The japanese find those sexy.


oh god, japanese taste.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 16, 2013)

So let's see.

FKS Naruto 
KCM Awakening 
Sage Art: Massive Rasengan Barrage

FKS Naruto 
BM Awakening (Cloak or Kurama ?) 
Chakra roar ? Bijuudama ?

So are we looking at a possibility of two FKS Narutos or another whole new Naruto just for BM stuff ? To be honest they are shooting themselves in the foot if they don't make BM a separate character, same goes for KCM.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 16, 2013)

They'll definitely be fully playable on their own during single-player because of story mode, but making them their own characters rather than just awakenings could be potentially game breaking everywhere else...

..Masked Man...

Granted, he kinda has to be his own character now that Tobi is moot...


----------



## Pein (Jan 17, 2013)

Swim suit sakura cold be the one Kishimoto drew where she's wearing shorts and a bikini top.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 17, 2013)

I want swimsuit Ei with a giant bulge in front


----------



## Monna (Jan 17, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> I want swimsuit Ei with a giant bulge in front


^ This is the only correct choice.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 17, 2013)

All this talk of swimsuits and no one mentions Mei 

It'd fit her more than anyone, because water


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> I want swimsuit Ei with a giant bulge in front


Then Bee gets nothing but a g-string.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 17, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Simple, just picture this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*BTW Sennin of Hardwork, both  the image above and Sakura's ED#14 look was drawn by Yuu Yamashita.*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 17, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> I want swimsuit Ei with a giant bulge in front





Skywalker said:


> Then Bee gets nothing but a g-string.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 17, 2013)

@Sennin: no I was saying I can't imagine her FIGHTING in a swimsuit, because of the way she punches and throws herself forward at the opponent. Very steely, very strong. Pulling her moves in a swimsuit just seems so wrong!!!


----------



## G (Jan 17, 2013)

SWIMSUIT GAI!!!!!!!
YOUTH FULL POWER!!!


----------



## -JT- (Jan 17, 2013)

SWIMSUIT THIRD HOKAGE, PLEASE!


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 17, 2013)

SWEATPANTS Ei I want his bulge to reach his kneecaps so it can swing all over the place


----------



## Reyes (Jan 17, 2013)

Everyone must have swimsuits!!!!


----------



## G (Jan 17, 2013)

Swimsuit Dosu


----------



## Athruz (Jan 17, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> SWEATPANTS Ei I want his bulge to reach his kneecaps so it can swing all over the place



What the hell sweetie...

only to the kneecaps? 
Swimsuit Choji solos!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2013)

Swimsuit Tailed Beasts.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Swimsuit Tailed Beasts.



speedo kyuubi


----------



## Random (Jan 17, 2013)

I think this topic has gotten out of hand


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

battle damage madara with hashiface showing


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2013)

Random said:


> I think this topic has gotten out of hand


I don't know, I rather enjoy it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

jockstrap ichibi shukaku 
surfer suit gaara
baby fox naruto


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2013)

Stripper Susano'o, anyone?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

sexy dancin gedo mazo


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

apron minato


----------



## -JT- (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys, seriously 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nipple Tassels Chiyo


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 17, 2013)

I look forward to Edo Kage confirmation next week. I'm psychic like that :ho


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 17, 2013)

That had to be the most fun off-topic-ness this thread has had. 



BlazingInferno said:


> I look forward to Edo Kage confirmation next week. I'm psychic like that :ho



Yes please. 

But if they confirm first Itachi and Nagato instead I would be cool with it as well.


----------



## Grimsley (Jan 17, 2013)

when was Tailed Beast Mode shown in the manga? perhaps we will get up to the madara vs the 5 kage fight after all 

edit: oh it's his ultimate only? ch.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

no way you're kidding right? plz tell me its not his ultimate only....


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 17, 2013)

If you look at the scan you can see that normal Naruto is the character and Kurama doing a charka roar or bijuudama. This just may be a hud placeholder because CC2 is seriously trolling if they don't give us BM separate with Kurama awakening. Normal Naruto awakening into BM is satisfactory but the thing is we would only get the cloak or get Kurama. We wouldn't have both.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah. And while they're at it, give us Princess Naruto


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

kind of unfair to get all the jins with full bijuu awakenings and NOT naruto,


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, he'll have BM, that's good enough, hi Bijuu form it might work into his combos.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 17, 2013)

It probably has to do with the scaling

The full Tailed Beast Mode is the shroud _and_ Naruto together, so it'd be too much for standard gameplay

He'll probably play like Susano'o Sasuke anyway. Using the chakra body parts for combos, grabs, etc.

And he'll have to be playable during story mode only if they're going that far.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It probably has to do with the scaling
> 
> The full Tailed Beast Mode is the shroud _and_ Naruto together, so it'd be too much for standard gameplay
> 
> ...



but the thing is, he has been seen using it as a normal shroud for his body in battle, aswell as the golden Kurama shroud. Which is why i was hoping BM Naruto would be a seperate character. ohhh well. I iwsh CC2 had sepereate charatcers for transformations and awakenings.. id like to be able to play as Gyuki the entire time.. Dx just give the awakenings a whole moveset and balance outthere OP'ness.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah, give kyurama mode naruto his own character, but noooo that would be too many naruto's~ 

normal naruto/kcm awakening /goku skin costume
sage mode/six tails awakening / hokage costume
kyurama mode naruto/kurama shroud awakening.

samurai naruto's probably just gonna be in hack n slash mode.


----------



## Random (Jan 17, 2013)

Why would samurai naruto only be in hack n slash? And don't say because he's a samurai, because hack n slash isn't even really hack and slash for most characters, it's kick and punch.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

which would be beat'em up.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 17, 2013)

For the 18th billionth time, he's playable, no need for character art, or a character icon if he wasn't


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

shrugs*


----------



## Scizor (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome news


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 17, 2013)

Why is V2 cloak the awakening? He never did anything in that form until recently so it would be the same as Generations's V1 form. 
He actually fought in the giant Fox form and like the Jinchuriki he should have it as his awakening.  Though V1 after all the Jutsu it displayed should be a new character.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2013)

:/ why no V2 as normal form. BLARGH


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> :/ why no V2 as normal form. BLARGH



exactly!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought we wanted this game to be less broken


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

well look how they made pain.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2013)

Like shit? 

I want this game as broken as possible.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 17, 2013)

Gosh are we getting any more gameplay videos or new character revelation? I'm surprised that so little info has come our way, since it's only like a few weeks before March 5.

I wonder when the Asian version will be released. If its much later than March 5 I may have to get the USA version first then... I just can't wait!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 17, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Gosh are we getting any more gameplay videos or new character revelation? I'm surprised that so little info has come our way, since it's only like a few weeks before March 5.
> 
> I wonder when the Asian version will be released. If its much later than March 5 I may have to get the USA version first then... I just can't wait!



Get the English one cuz it won't come out in Japan until April 8, coming out a month after the US and Europe.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 17, 2013)

The Asian version isn't the Japan version, based on what I'm getting in Singapore. I think the Asian version usually follows the US/ EUR versions, in terms of delivery dates. Hmmmm... Ok I just answered my own question HAHHAA I will go check it out


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 17, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Like shit?
> 
> I want this game as broken as possible.



You want to go back to what made Storm 2 a clusterf**k of a community?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 17, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> You want to go back to what made Storm 2 a clusterf**k of a community?


Oh yes, I want it twice as ridiculous.


----------



## Vash (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm with Skywalker, the more broken the game is, the more I rage, the more I rage the more manly I feel.

Always good to feel manly


----------



## -JT- (Jan 18, 2013)

Also, the ridiculous spamming and chaos of Storm 2 always provided some amusing anecdotes for us to share


----------



## G (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2013)

G said:


> .


Is the heat too much for you, my friend?


----------



## Daxter (Jan 18, 2013)

Jak said:


> I'm with Skywalker, the more broken the game is, the more I rage, the more I rage the more manly I feel.
> 
> Always good to feel manly



I don't have the money to replace all my physical ps3 related things following exceptionally manly tearing of the controllers and what not.

So.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 18, 2013)

What did I miss


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 18, 2013)

Japan and Europe exclusive costumes.
KCM V2 awakening for Kage Summit Naruto with sadly the Fox is only his new Ultimate.
No news if KCM V1 will be updated or a new character.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 18, 2013)

I just got my EU Ultimate Ninja Set.

Got a Kakashi Fig.
A Icha Icha cover.
The codes for the 5 costumes
Two japanese Ichiraku Sticks
A 5€ refound ticket to buy Storm 3.
And some more stuff.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Japan and Europe exclusive costumes.
> KCM V2 awakening for Kage Summit Naruto with sadly the Fox is only his new Ultimate.
> No news if KCM V1 will be updated or a new character.


To be exact they're pre order exclusive costumes and there's a chance the US will reveal them later and how you guys get them. And even if you don't get them with the pre order you'll still get them when they're released as DLC.

And we don't know anything about how KCM2 Naruto plays. The only screenshot we've seen is the Ultimate. It could be that the Fox is in the awakening too.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 18, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I don't have the money to replace all my physical ps3 related things following exceptionally manly tearing of the controllers and what not.
> 
> So.





I'll hold my hands up and admit that during the early spamming days, when I wasn't skilled enough to combat them, I ragequit many a time because they were all so frustrating


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 18, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I always thought people bought Generations for Zabuza and Haku.



Funny you say that since Zabuza's opener is a kick (A.K.A shit), just like Suigetsu. Was this to add balance since his weapon was long?


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't give a darn about you whiny online players.

Bring on the broken


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 18, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Japan and Europe exclusive costumes.
> KCM V2 awakening for Kage Summit Naruto with sadly the Fox is only his new Ultimate.
> No news if KCM V1 will be updated or a new character.



Oooh~ is that so? It's good that BM Naruto even has an entrance in this game to begin with, so that's good. Doesn't make sense for him to go straight from base to Golden Kyuubi Naruto. Maybe BM/KCM are their own playable characters, I remember seeing BM's face as a player avatar earlier.

Looking good


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 18, 2013)

BM is an awakening for Kage Summit Naruto from the looks of it.

Costumes scan there's more but nothing major so I only posted this.

I want that Bikini Sakura <_< and Anbu Kakashi.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 18, 2013)

Well that's what my money is paying for. I like the RTN costumes, Anbu Kakashi and Samurai Naruto but that Sakura is ridiculous. I do surprisingly like Hinata's though!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> BM is an awakening for Kage Summit Naruto from the looks of it.
> 
> Costumes scan there's more but nothing major so I only posted this.
> 
> I want that Bikini Sakura <_< and Anbu Kakashi.


Except as I've pointed out Kage Summit Naruto is Generations Naruto who we have seen still has KCM as his awakening. BM Naruto is the awakening for a non transformed Naruto, that is clear. However that would make it War Naruto rather than Kage Summit Naruto even if they shared a slot.

Looking at that scan it seems Hinata has a new jutsu. I wonder if it's RTN exclusive or the reason we haven't seen her and Neji yet. The Road to Ninja costumes look great, Anbu Kakashi too. Swimsuit Sakura looks as out of place as I expected, I won't be using it. Samurai Naruto is also showing off a new jutsu (well it's Rasengan but it's different from Generations Naruto and Sage Naruto so it could support my theory that Storm 3 has an extra Naruto and the costumes are split up between them).


----------



## Random (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm liking that Hinata


----------



## Random (Jan 18, 2013)

A wonder if the RtN costumes will also hold the different personalities that are in the movie


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It appears that RtN Sasuke and Hinata are just costumes changes, RtN Sasuke is using the same kind of Susano'o attack from MS Sasuke of Generations.


That was clear from the start. Though it does show that Generations Sasuke will be the Sasuke getting the costume.



Random said:


> A wonder if the RtN costumes will also hold the different personalities that are in the movie


I hope so. They only need to change what they say in the win quotes and Storm 2 made sure Hokage Naruto didn't bring up sage mode when you won as him.


----------



## G (Jan 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Except as I've pointed out Kage Summit Naruto is Generations Naruto who we have seen still has KCM as his awakening. BM Naruto is the awakening for a non transformed Naruto, that is clear. However that would make it War Naruto rather than Kage Summit Naruto even if they shared a slot.
> 
> Looking at that scan it seems Hinata has a new jutsu. I wonder if it's RTN exclusive or the reason we haven't seen her and Neji yet. The Road to Ninja costumes look great, Anbu Kakashi too. Swimsuit Sakura looks as out of place as I expected, I won't be using it. Samurai Naruto is also showing off a new jutsu (well it's Rasengan but it's different from Generations Naruto and Sage Naruto so it could support my theory that Storm 3 has an extra Naruto and the costumes are split up between them).



I hope Neji gets a new Jutsu or Ougi.


----------



## Random (Jan 18, 2013)

But body language and posture should change as well, even while fighting and using jutsus.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2013)

G said:


> I hope Neji gets a new Jutsu or Ougi.


I'm fine either way. Though I hope Hinata keeps her twin lion fists.



Random said:


> But body language and posture should change as well, even while fighting and using jutsus.


Should yes, but the main change needed would be the win quotes. RTN Hinata talking about believing in herself and doing her best with a sweet tone to her voice would seem odd. Hopefully choosing between Hinata costumes will be like if you fight against Sasuke or anyone else as Karin.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow the Ninja Info card pictures got halved.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 18, 2013)

G said:


> I hope Neji gets a new Jutsu or Ougi.



Hahahaha ...you know how likely that'll be =/ What could they possibly give him that he doesn't have already?

Swimsuit Sakura is a bit ...lame in all honesty. I'll keep the War Outfit, makes her look a hell of a lot more epic than her casual.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 18, 2013)

THE BASEDGOD is credited for finding them on Saiyan Island  - BlazingInferno


----------



## Pein (Jan 18, 2013)

That sakura swim suit, only true pervs will main her. 

Hey you guys, guess who I'm gonna main?


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> THE BASEDGOD is credited for finding them on Saiyan Island  - BlazingInferno



Tht Lil B is fake he is using my name nd I hate it- Lil B


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2013)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Tht Lil B is fake he is using my name nd I hate it- Lil B


Except Lil B is an actual person. You don't own the name, it's an actual rapper. It's obvious you're not the actual rapper so you shouldn't get so defensive that someone else has chosen to use a similar username based on the same rapper (it isn't even the same username, he's THE BASEDGOD while you're LILBTHEBASEDGOD). And even if you were the actual rapper I'd imagine you would be happy to see people making a username based on you.

Oh and if we had to choose between you I'd pick the guy supplying us with scans over the guy who feels the need to put "- Lil B" at the end of every post every time.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 18, 2013)

Pein said:


> That sakura swim suit, only *gods *will main her.



Fixed.

I'll probably be pre-ordering it soon to get me some near-naked Sakura


----------



## G (Jan 18, 2013)

Its gonna look hilarious to see a pro Sakura player use swimsuit Sakura.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 18, 2013)

I've never mained Sakura in my life. But I will now.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 18, 2013)

Meh.  If I was to go there, I'd rather play RtN Hinata.


----------



## G (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm just waiting to know if the DLC will be available for EU & NA.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks good, looks good


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 18, 2013)

God damn, you have no idea just how hard I will rock that RTN Hinata.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone going to main one of the Jin?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 18, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Anyone going to main one of the Jin?



I'll probably make a team of the 7, 8 and 9 tailed jins.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 18, 2013)

My characters are Tailed Beast Naruto, RtN Hinata, Yagura, Mei, and maybe EMS Sasuke.

But I still can't believe that they have a swimsuit Sakura

Of all the girls to make fanservice out of, they choose _Sakura_ 

Where is my swimsuit Mei?


----------



## Random (Jan 18, 2013)

They must not know how much the Naruto fanbase hates Sakura. I have no problem with her, but most people do. The only problem I have with swimsuit sakura is the fact that Sakura doesn't have enough....assets, if you will. But I'm getting enough fanservice with RtN Hinata, so i'm satisfied.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Anyone going to main one of the Jin?


Han for sure. Han, Mu and, assuming she's in, Kurotsuchi are gonna be my mains.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 18, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> My characters are Tailed Beast Naruto, RtN Hinata, Yagura, Mei, and maybe EMS Sasuke.
> 
> But I still can't believe that they have a swimsuit Sakura
> 
> ...


Well the why is simple. Sakura would be the only original Team 7 member without a DLC costume, and as it turns out without a post timeskip costume that would work as well as the others. So they got lazy and put her in a bikini.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 18, 2013)

Will they bring the game to show on Anaheim comicon?


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not maining anyone untll I see all the characters. But I am keen on using Roshi, Han, Darui and Killer Bee with Samehada (Maybe KCM or BM Naruto if they make him separate).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 18, 2013)

From the Jinchuurikis I'll main Roshi, Yugito and Han. Specially Han.

Dat Han. 

And also KCM Naruto, definitely. Yep, Han and KCM Naruto will be my main Jins most likely.


----------



## Vash (Jan 18, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I don't have the money to replace all my physical ps3 related things following exceptionally manly tearing of the controllers and what not.
> 
> So.



Why don't you tell people how you deal with rage since you don't like to damage your PS3 equipment?

DAXTER BEATS ORPHANED CHILDREN!!!! 

wat a monster





Skywalker said:


> Anyone going to main one of the Jin?



From what was shown in the trailer, if I do main a Jin it will probably be Roshi


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 18, 2013)

Yugito looks like she'll be popular due to her speed.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm going to main the same character I've mained in every Naruto game... ROCK LEE


----------



## slickcat (Jan 18, 2013)

Han, Yugito and roshi, as for edo kages Muu,if he wields dual blades


----------



## Random (Jan 18, 2013)

If I main one of the Jins, it will have to be one of the fast ones. I like Han, but he will probably be a bad choice for me if I want to fight an actual person.

I'm probably gonna still use Lee mostly.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 18, 2013)

Jak said:


> DAXTER BEATS ORPHANED CHILDREN!!!!



When did you start referring to your balls that way? 



ChaddyMan1 said:


> I'm going to main the same character I've mained in every Naruto game... ROCK LEE



I think I love you.


----------



## Vash (Jan 19, 2013)

Daxter said:


> When did you start referring to your balls that way?



The moment you beat my balls so bad I realized that orphaned children were my only option for children 

Also just to troll your ass, from now on I'm gonna make all my posts the same colour as yours. Avenging my balls


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 19, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> *Where is my swimsuit Mei?*





All I ask are alternate costumes for Suigetsu and team taka but sincerely I wouldnt complain if they did that one.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 19, 2013)

Akatsuki outfit Suigetsu, Karin, and Jugo I've demanded for a while. Considering Jugo's moveset and all, it may be difficult to implement his costume in but for everyone else? Shouldn't be.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 19, 2013)

I want Chun Li Tenten!!!


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 19, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I want Chun Li Tenten!!!



I want a TS TenTen with PTS TenTen combos and asskicking, but we can't always get what we want now can we? =/


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 19, 2013)

Tell me... does anyone take Bikini Sakura seriously?


----------



## Random (Jan 19, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Tell me... does anyone take Bikini Sakura seriously?



Well, she isn't suppose to be taken seriously


----------



## Mako (Jan 19, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Tell me... does anyone take Bikini Sakura seriously?



If there's a tournament option like in Generations, then I'll solo the entire tournament with bikini Sakura.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 19, 2013)

Apparently the DLC costumes or atleast Goku Naruto were confirmed for offline only.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 19, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Tell me... does anyone take Bikini Sakura seriously?



It baffles me why anybody _wouldn't_ take Bikini Sakura seriously. 



Foster said:


> If there's a tournament option like in Generations, then I'll solo the entire tournament with bikini Sakura.



Not if I solo with her first. 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Apparently the DLC costumes or atleast Goku Naruto were confirmed for offline only.



No... No!


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 19, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Apparently the DLC costumes or atleast Goku Naruto were confirmed for offline only.



Do you have a source?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 19, 2013)

Random said:


> Well, she isn't suppose to be taken seriously



I figured as much.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Apparently the DLC costumes or atleast Goku Naruto were confirmed for offline only.



FoY, you are a cool dude. High 5 me 

But seriously what does that mean.



Foster said:


> If there's a tournament option like in Generations, then I'll solo the entire tournament with bikini Sakura.





-JT- said:


> INot if I solo with her first.



Can't wait for videos of Heros using Itachi/Minato/all of them to get owned by Bikini Sakura


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 19, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Apparently the DLC costumes or atleast Goku Naruto were confirmed for offline only.


Highly unlikely. These days DLC is usually programmed into the disc and the DLC itself unlocked the data. In particular this DLC is costumes and will be unlocked right away by those who ordered the game with them, the data is bound to be on the game already. So those without the DLC will be able to fight those using it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2013)

Real goku should be in this game. Like, for REAL goku


----------



## G (Jan 19, 2013)

I dont see why the Kage bodyguards wouldnt be playable.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 19, 2013)

if real goku was playable they d have to give him the ability to fly. Not like onoki though. wont be balanced. Well offline would be fun


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 19, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Real goku should be in this game. Like, for REAL goku


he'd destroy everything just by moving











i approve


----------



## G (Jan 19, 2013)

Goku could be balanced though


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 19, 2013)

G said:


> Goku could be balanced though


True. A Freeza arc Goku could work since they'd want to include Super Saiyan as his awakening but he wouldn't be too powerful. Well with a Goku costume in Storm 3 maybe a guest spot in a future Storm game could be possible.

Though really what I'd like is another D.O.N type crossover with a wider selection of characters from each franchise.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 19, 2013)

G said:


> I dont see why the Kage bodyguards wouldnt be playable.



I really hope they are. As a Yamanaka-tard, I want Fu in (although the Jin Fu may have taken his name spot...) and Shi is just generally a cool guy.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 19, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Anyone going to main one of the Jin?



Out of the 9 jin, I'd try to main Roshi, the 4-tails jin. He is my favourite in terms of character design. I also fancy Yugito, the 2-tails. They all seem to be worth the try. My least favourite is Utakata, the 6-tails. Can't take bubbles seriously...

Overall, I will try to main Darui, Snake cloak Kabuto, Edo Itachi (hoping they give him an updated moveset) and Obito.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol all these new and awesome characters being added while old ones are basically untouched and left in the dust.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 19, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Lol all these new and awesome characters being added while old ones are basically untouched and left in the dust.


It's a shame, it's like they expect no one to use them.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 19, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It's a shame, it's like they expect no one to use them.



Yeah and they're attempting to revive their use by giving them alternate clothing.. that way they'll distract us and won't have to update their movesets (and by the looks of it, it's working).


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 19, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It's a shame, it's like they expect no one to use them.


Nah, I think they just feel they're fine as they are.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 19, 2013)

But their Ougis at least need changing  They're so lacklustre.

Ino's kick, Sakura's punch to the gut, Kiba's regular jutsu just as a cinematic...  And they're just a few.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 19, 2013)

-JT- said:


> But their Ougis at least need changing  They're so lacklustre.
> 
> Ino's kick, Sakura's punch to the gut, Kiba's regular jutsu just as a cinematic...  And they're just a few.


I meant CC2 feel they're fine as they are. I'm fine with their movesets as they are though I'd still love to see changes (especially for the examples you gave). And there are some (Hinata mainly) that I like their moveset as it is and don't feel it needs changing.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 19, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> I want a TS TenTen with PTS TenTen combos and asskicking, but we can't always get what we want now can we? =/



Yeah it's a fan's dream, but at the moment CC2 really hasn't confirmed if Tenten is keeping her Storm 2 move set now that she has her twin scrolls. Conflicting images shown: Tenten holding on to the Bashosen with her twin scrolls in her belt holster, with no sign of her giant scroll in sight, BUT her Ougi remains unchanged with the spiralling giant scroll transforming into a gigantic iron spiked ball. Maybe she will still be a range character but with her weapons flying out of her twin scrolls this time, OR the twin scrolls will just be a prop in her holster without her using them at all (which won't make much sense since even her artwork shows her holding on to her smaller scrolls), while she still carries on using the giant scroll except for when she Awakens and wields the Bashosen. 

It's really only 6 weeks to the game's release, and there's so much we don't know about!!!


----------



## slickcat (Jan 19, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I meant CC2 feel they're fine as they are. I'm fine with their movesets as they are though I'd still love to see changes (especially for the examples you gave). And there are some (Hinata mainly) that I like their moveset as it is and don't feel it needs changing.


 
Well thats your opinion. Even if this game isnt a conventional fighter, it is a fighting game and every fighter doesnt bring the same character to the next game the same way. Even dbz altered their character moveset per game. CC2 has no freaking excuse. They have abilities to create moves from ground up for characters who didnt do much.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 19, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Nah, I think they just feel they're fine as they are.


Still, they could change them a bit, it doesn't even have to be anything major, but a few tweaks so it's different. Similar to what slickcat said, the DBZ games change their combos and stuff, game by game, it's not always perfect, but it's different. The same can be applied here.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2013)

ordered the game online today. hope i get extra stuff


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 20, 2013)

I pre-ordered mine at GameStop. I don't really need the poster or soundtrack when I don't hang my posters and I could just listen to the game tracks on YouTube. And the trading card is useless to me.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 20, 2013)

Are the costumes available in the pre-order at gamestop?


----------



## Random (Jan 20, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Are the costumes available in the pre-order at gamestop?



Only the Goku one is confirmed for North American preorders right now


----------



## -JT- (Jan 20, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I meant CC2 feel they're fine as they are. I'm fine with their movesets as they are though I'd still love to see changes (especially for the examples you gave). And there are some (Hinata mainly) that I like their moveset as it is and don't feel it needs changing.



Yeah sorry, I meant them too.
Agreed about Hinata. Her moveset is fine and her UJ is still 'flashy' enough to contend with a lot of the newer ones coming in.


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm tired of Neji having Kaiten as the jutsu and 64 palms as the ougi in nearly every game


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2013)

G said:


> I'm tired of Neji having Kaiten as the jutsu and 64 palms as the ougi in nearly every game



Play Gekitou Ninja Taisen special


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2013)

I only have an Xbox 360


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 20, 2013)

G said:


> I'm tired of Neji having Kaiten as the jutsu and 64 palms as the ougi in nearly every game


I'm glad I'm not the only one, he does have other moves.


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2013)

At least the air palm is his tilt.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Still, Kaiten is just _so_ useless.

Air palm could even be his ougi, a more epic version like from the older games.


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2013)

64 palms should be a part of one of his combos.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 20, 2013)

I never understood why they didn't include the eight trigrams circle in the first place. You know, the glowing green circle on the ground.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 20, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I never understood why they didn't include the eight trigrams circle in the first place. You know, the glowing green circle on the ground.


If you use Team Ultimate for both Nejis the symbol appears on the ground.


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2013)

Probably because Neji starts off the Ougi by striking. If hed have to stand on the circle it would be slow to start.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 20, 2013)

Speaking of Neji, anyone think CC2 is going to implement Air Palm into Hinata's moveset?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 20, 2013)

Might be the reason why she wasn't revealed yet even though the rest of the rookies are.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 20, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Speaking of Neji, anyone think CC2 is going to implement Air Palm into Hinata's moveset?



I am not hoping so, otherwise she'd have minimal difference from Neji other than animations. 

Maybe as a last blow to a combo but nothing like a tilt.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Speaking of Neji, anyone think CC2 is going to implement Air Palm into Hinata's moveset?



I hope not other wise she would become more simila to neji


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Speaking of Neji, anyone think CC2 is going to implement Air Palm into Hinata's moveset?


No, I prefer her as she is, significantly different from Neji.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 20, 2013)

Good points.. but she's mostly different because she didn't do as much as him. I mean, she _did_ use Air Palm in the manga.. so the chances of it being in the game are rather high... no?


----------



## G (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd want to see Shino get updated in some way.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd like some Ginkaku & Kinkaku gameplay by now. Wanna see how they exploited the weapons and what they put for ultimates.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think we will get playable Zetsu,Chojuro,Kurotsuchi,Pakura etc.
 So we lose 15 characters and lets add these.

Mifune
Darui 
Edo Hanzo 
Edo 6 Swordsmen 
Edo Kazekage 
Edo Tsuchikage 
Edo Raikage 
Edo Mizukage 
Edo Kinkaku
Edo Ginkaku 
Edo Madara 
Edo Nagato 
Edo Madara 
Rinnegan Tobi 
Yugito 
Yagura 
Roshi 
Han 
Utakata 
Fu

Thats 25 characters if I counted correctly. Thats 10 more than the previous game which puts us at 82 not to mention if Edo SasorI and Samehada Bee are counted as new characters. 
CC2 said more than 80 and they said more than 70 in Generations and we got 72.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 20, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I don't think we will get playable Zetsu,Chojuro,Kurotsuchi,Pakura etc.
> So we lose 15 characters and lets add these.
> 
> Mifune
> ...



Swordsmen and KinGin Bros already had their debut scans and were shown as mini-bosses only. Don't get your hopes up on them being playable.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I remember in the last trailer, I saw Jinin using some kind of Water jutsu or something when he was slashing Guy/Lee  Oh yeah FoY, Edo Madara is listed on your list twice.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I think I remember in the last trailer, I saw Jinin using some kind of Water jutsu or something when he was slashing Guy/Lee  Oh yeah FoY, Edo Madara is listed on your list twice.


Lol I didn't even notice that.
Also if the Swordsmen and Kinkaku and Ginkaku aren't playable.....
Who would fill the slots?
Lets see I can see these being addded...

Chojuro
Kurotsuchi
Black Zetsu
Kitsuchi
Dodai
Pakura
Gari
Toroi
Kushina

But it would seem weird if they were playable but not the Swordsmen or Kinkaku and Ginkaku. 
Maybe the Sound 4 got added XD they did say a future game they would be playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 20, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Lol I didn't even notice that.
> Also if the Swordsmen and *Kinkaku and Ginkaku aren't playable.....*
> Who would fill the slots?



What about Edo Chiyo and Edo Kimimaro?

If Edo Kimimaro is in this game I'd be happy. One of my Generations mains moving over to Storm 3 would be great.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 20, 2013)

Aeion said:


> What about Edo Chiyo and Edo Kimimaro?
> 
> If Edo Kimimaro is in this game I'd be happy. One of my Generations mains moving over to Storm 3 would be great.


He would take regular Kimmimaro's slot.
Chiyo is likely a new character because she used dead Samurai to fight in the war.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm no longer sure if I like KinGin being two separate characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 20, 2013)

I forgot they were in.

They're like the same character.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 20, 2013)

On top of what Mr. Youth said of potential playable characters, who else were you guys expecting to be in? I mean.. isn't that list acceptable?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 20, 2013)

I got more than I expected
I got living versions of the Jinchuriki and get to them awakened on the cover with together of my favorite characters Rinnegan Tobi.
Either way I either get to play as the Swordsmen and if they aren't playable somebody from my list will get in.

The rest of my list is.
Chojuro
Edo Pakura 
Edo Gari
Black Zetsu
Sound 4(You never Know)

Of course I want Rinnegan Tobi and Edo Nagato but im not worried about them being playable.
Hoping the costumes make it over here to the US though.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 20, 2013)

No I think we're good. I'm happy they added in the War Outfits and didn't get lazy on that. If we can get War Tobi and Edo Madara I think life is good.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm betting they'll be revealed last, if they're in.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 20, 2013)

Has there been any info regarding the demands the particle effects and smoke need from the system? Some areas of the game(Generations) have experienced painful frame drops and certain attacks cause it, have they addressed it as a problem on their twitter or anything?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2013)

No , they did however add some form of AA. Pretty neat


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2013)

Edo Sasori using Ranka as his puppet in the game?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Edo Sasori using Ranka as his puppet in the game?



The fodder? I hope not. Bad enough they nerfed him in Gen, but giving him fodder to control in Storm 3? Please god no ...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 21, 2013)

Madara,Menma and Jutsu Clashes.
Looks fake that Madara looks like fanart.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> The fodder? I hope not. Bad enough they nerfed him in Gen, but giving him fodder to control in Storm 3? Please god no ...



It looked like either him or that Hyuga guy in one of the images of Edo Sasori.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

That clash is probably just story mode, something they added to keep the rivalry theme going since they never really fought in canon yet. 

@Blaze, I pray its something decent. Sasori used to be incredible =/


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Madara,Menma and Jutsu Clashes.
> Looks fake that Madara looks like fanart.



Menma in a Naruto SUN Storm game?

Possibly badass.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

looks fake


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad to know that Naruto Kyuubi Mode 2 / Complete or w/e you call it will be in the game. Atleast we know the story will get to that point.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> The fodder? I hope not. Bad enough they nerfed him in Gen, but giving him fodder to control in Storm 3? Please god no ...


Why are they even touching Sasori? He was fine, there are other characters that need the work.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Why are they even touching Sasori? He was fine, there are other characters that need the work.



Because Storm 2 had Chiyo and Sasori being damn near unbeatable in the best hands and people had complained. ( Yet we still have the unstoppable susano'o in certain hands ) I don't mind if they update his 'puppet' or whatever even though there is really none that's more fitting than the Kazekage, but they already nerfed his tilt. Bad enough Puppet masters demand more chakra in cqc than most characters.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2013)

As much as I love to believe that scan is real, it's fake  the asses who made that fake scan didn't get Madara right. Plus is was stated jutsu clashes are not returning.


----------



## Random (Jan 21, 2013)

People really go out of thier way to make these fake scans 

So evil, trying to get our hopes up just so they can crush them


----------



## Si Style (Jan 21, 2013)

If its fake, it's a good one - I can't see why it would be except Madara looking a little off and jutsu clashes being a big "no"


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 21, 2013)

CC2 needs to release some gameplay videos!!!! SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm surprised they thought Chouji v.s. Asuma was worth a crap. Maybe some new characters going at it but not ones with a simple skin change.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't understand why everyone's so horrified at CC2's laziness, I've come to expect it


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKZsokx1UGE[/YOUTUBE]

maybe this will help


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 21, 2013)

So the Tailed Beast Bomb is the UJ


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 21, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I don't understand why everyone's so horrified at CC2's laziness, I've come to expect it


It'd be wonderful if you could tell us *how* they're lazy.


----------



## Vash (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Because Storm 2 had Chiyo and Sasori being damn near unbeatable in the best hands and people



No they were damn near unbeatable in most peoples hands.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> As much as I love to believe that scan is real, it's fake  the asses who made that fake scan didn't get Madara right. Plus is was stated jutsu clashes are not returning.



Aww that's too bad, I wanted to see Menma.
I don't really play fighting games besides Mortal Kombat, which I grew up with(...Yes, I grew up on Mortal Kombat), I'm more of an RPG person, but I'd play this, at least for that.

Still, maybe they're keeping it for later, since I can't see why Madara wouldn't be in this game.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Jak said:


> No they were damn near unbeatable in most peoples hands.



Yeah I know, just didn't want to have to deal with someone disagreeing and saying they 'weren't that bad'.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm still curious if they'll throw in Nagato, or if we'll be stuck with Pain forever.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> The fodder? I hope not. Bad enough they nerfed him in Gen, but giving him fodder to control in Storm 3? Please god no ...





Skywalker said:


> Why are they even touching Sasori? He was fine, there are other characters that need the work.


Because that's how he was in the chapters covered. He had none of his puppets and controlled fodder and Sai's brother. Since Shin should be his own character it makes sense Sasori got a fodder for a puppet.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 21, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> It'd be wonderful if you could tell us *how* they're lazy.



K11 ougis, for a start


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> K11 ougis, for a start



Make suggestions for new ones. It's kind of Kishimoto's fault he didn't give them jack shit throughout Shippuden to really constitute as 'ultimate'. I'll give CC2 credit for TRYING, but they really had jack shit to work with. 



Gaiash said:


> Because that's how he was in the chapters covered. He had none of his puppets and controlled fodder and Sai's brother. Since Shin should be his own character it makes sense Sasori got a fodder for a puppet.



Well let's hope that's one character they got lazy on and let him keep the puppet, just like the Raikage got to keep his arm ...


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]v11VS2xdDxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Because that's how he was in the chapters covered. He had none of his puppets and controlled fodder and Sai's brother. Since Shin should be his own character it makes sense Sasori got a fodder for a puppet.


I know, but that doesn't make me feel any better about it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Best part of that video was the ending with Kakashi dancing ..dude's trying a bit too hard to be funny.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Well let's hope that's one character they got lazy on and let him keep the puppet, just like the Raikage got to keep his arm ...


We've already seen a screenshot. His puppet is a Konoha ninja. It could only make minor changes and keep his Kazekage puppet as an alternate costume.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> We've already seen a screenshot. His puppet is a Konoha ninja. It could only make minor changes and keep his Kazekage puppet as an alternate costume.



Is the pic on Saiyan Island? I'd like to see it~


----------



## Foxve (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol the voice in that video.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 21, 2013)

If they bring in Nagato, he will be in one spot throwing attacks. Like how majority of the players play today.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 21, 2013)

new screens! sorta. some of them were in old scans


----------



## Jaga (Jan 21, 2013)

part 2 since NF limits imgs 



ALSO MADARA!! it might be fake tho.. i pray not!!


----------



## Gabe (Jan 21, 2013)

nice madara hope it is not fake


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Is the pic on Saiyan Island? I'd like to see it~


. It was posted a while back.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> . It was posted a while back.



My god it looks terrible ...oh well, hopefully they let you revert to Akatsuki outfit and don't just keep war.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Make suggestions for new ones. It's kind of Kishimoto's fault he didn't give them jack shit throughout Shippuden to really constitute as 'ultimate'. I'll give CC2 credit for TRYING, but they really had jack shit to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's hope that's one character they got lazy on and let him keep the puppet, just like the Raikage got to keep his arm ...


Thats censorship not laziness.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Thats censorship not laziness.



It's not as though they need to show his stump of an arm every two minutes, keep it under the cloak then, two seperate costumes. May as well censor Orochimaru's snake awakening while you're at it..


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Thats censorship not laziness.


Or they just forgot.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't believe people think that Madara scan is real.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 21, 2013)

I wonder what Neji and Hinata's new moves will be.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I can't believe people think that Madara scan is real.



Why not? Who ever did it is obviously good at what they do - its hard to fault. 
It's a lot better than some stuff that tries to get passed.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 21, 2013)

KURAMA MODE!!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

Jaga said:


> KURAMA MODE!!!



that better not be just his ultimate. if it isnt though
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmrWeliK4fk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 21, 2013)

JESUS CC2 !
TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY !


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 21, 2013)

Jaga said:


> part 2 since NF limits imgs
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO MADARA!! it might be fake tho.. i pray not!!



Neat screeshots. 

Even if it turns out to be fake, kudos to the efforts on trying to sell the idea of how Edo Madara might look in the game. Though I can see CC2 finding a way to give us Menma, after all they have already confirmed RtN Sasuke and Hinata, so might as well go for the AU Naruto of that movie. 



Si Style said:


> Why not? Who ever did it is obviously good at what they do - its hard to fault.
> It's a lot better than some stuff that tries to get passed.



Yeah pretty much. 



Jaga said:


> KURAMA MODE!!!



That Bijuu Modo. 

Well judging by that short but epic preview I imagine it will be KCM Naruto's Awakening and also (and yet another) a separate playable Naruto character given that it has an Ultimate Jutsu/Ougi and Awakenings don't have those. 

KCM Naruto and Bijuu Naruto huh? Sweet. 

Well the next & full 6th trailer that should come out before the game is released in March should show KCM Naruto in action and Bijuu Naruto as well, plus the others new characters that we have been predicting for a while.

Maybe EMS Sasuke and Sage Kabuto are still a possibility. 

Overall, Storm 3 keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 21, 2013)

Jaga said:


> KURAMA MODE!!!




MY
FACE
WHEN
THIS


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 21, 2013)

CC2!!  SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## G (Jan 21, 2013)

that ougi looks lame really, just a bijudama like masked mans ougi
not amazed


----------



## Daxter (Jan 21, 2013)

Trying to choose a main in this game is going to be like... like...

... well it's going to be like something very very hard to choose anyway.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2013)

Pretty epic ougi. 

Wondering what we're going to see next.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 21, 2013)

Confirmed fake and lol Madura.


----------



## G (Jan 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Confirmed fake and lol Madura.



Good. The crappy Madara art gave it away though


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

plus his ougi looked like it was gonna be the big fire wall jutsu. (no meteors, no perfect susan, lame )


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxluyIMDhPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 21, 2013)

G said:


> Good. The crappy Madara art gave it away though


I wouldn't call it crappy. It just wasn't all that special and I doubt the game will go as far as Madara getting the fan back.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Confirmed fake and lol Madura.



This needs a source;

It surprises me that your so quick to deride someone who can make a convincing full page spread in Photoshop, but text and a logo simply cannot be forged? It's hard to believe the poster is an employee - The tone is far too condescending.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 21, 2013)

Y'know, at this point, I'm almost certain that they would've let us in on Chakra Mode being his own guy if he was going to be...I mean really, they've shown off every last Naruto under the sun now with that last trailer 

..And now that I think of it, Chakra/Tailed Beast Mode being seperate would actually be hella redundant since we can awaken from the get-go _anyway_


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 21, 2013)

kurama mode naruto vs edo madara is my dream fight. or was.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2013)

*@Si Style: *It was a comment made by NamcoBandaiGamesEU on this trailer:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2013)

Well the True Despair Edition further proves Rinnegan Tobi is in. But there isn't any doubt anymore.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 21, 2013)

Olivia said:


> *@Si Style: *It was a comment made by NamcoBandaiGamesEU on this trailer:



Fair enough - But that tone and the spelling mistakes as well as addressing just one person instead of announcing the fake on twitter or something?

Just seems odd to me.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2013)

While their grammar being off is slightly displeasing, I have other evidence that it is a fake. Here is a clearer version of the scan:

[sp][/sp]

If you zoom in onto the box on the top left corner you will see the release date. Now this scan is obviously (or would have been) intended for Japan, so the release date should say 2013/4/18, however on there it just says 2013/3. This probably means whoever took it took the scan from a very old scan and just changed up how it looks, while not changing the confirmed release date on it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2013)

The jutsu clash was a bit of a giveaway, regardless.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 21, 2013)

I want Menma.  Can wait till road to ninja is subbed. How much longer till it is you think?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm rather worried about the insta-Awakening mechanic. I appreciate their attempt at balancing it with the one-usage restriction, but I do hope they'll also make it easier to battle Awakenings. 

Also, has anybody considered the possibility of Pain's Awakening being Nagato?


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 21, 2013)

Foxve said:


> I want Menma.  Can wait till road to ninja is subbed. How much longer till it is you think?



April 27th.

And maybe they have Menma as a secret character?
I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I'm rather worried about the insta-Awakening mechanic. I appreciate their attempt at balancing it with the one-usage restriction, but I do hope they'll also make it easier to battle Awakenings.



Hm? The demo I've seen showed them being allowed to awaken multiple times as long as their chakra bar goes back up.

As for Pain's Awakening being Nagato ....nah, otherwise who's controlling them?


----------



## Random (Jan 21, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Also, has anybody considered the possibility of Pain's Awakening being Nagato?



How would that work exactly Nagato would have to die and be resurrected by Edo Tensie within a 2 second awakening animation for that to make any sense.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Also, has anybody considered the possibility of Pain's Awakening being Nagato?


That'd be be an odd awakening, I'd prefer them having Nagato be the norm, and all paths of Pain by the awakening.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 21, 2013)

Anything new here that i missed? Besides BM Naruto being confirmed.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a fake Madara scan running around


----------



## G (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll probably get this from the bargain bin; who else is going to buy the Xbox 360 version, really.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

G said:


> I'll probably get this from the bargain bin; who else is going to buy the Xbox 360 version, really.





..../slowly raises hand.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> ..../slowly raises hand.



.../ditto.


----------



## G (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh right, you.. We never played much Generations though, wasnt the connection bad or something?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

G said:


> Oh right, you.. We never played much Generations though, wasnt the connection bad or something?



It was pretty garbage plus your timezone is drastically different. 

...Plus PTS Chouji sucks. lmao.

Cloak, where you live? I want that GT.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 21, 2013)

G said:


> I'll probably get this from the bargain bin; who else is going to buy the Xbox 360 version, really.





ThePromise said:


> ..../slowly raises hand.





Crimson Cloak said:


> .../ditto.


I third this.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I third this.



GT, location, and main be whoooooom?


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> It was pretty garbage plus your timezone is drastically different.
> 
> ...Plus PTS Chouji sucks. lmao.
> 
> Cloak, where you live? I want that GT.



I live in Tennessee.  And my GT is the exact same as my name here.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> I live in Tennessee.  And my GT is the exact same as my name here.



What's that main boi?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> GT, location, and main be whoooooom?


BigjoeMinigun, Indiana, Asuma but I switch it up all the time.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2013)

Hmm, the lolboxers seem to be slowly increasing their numbers


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

lolconsolewars, holding humans back half a decade at a time.



Butō Rengoob said:


> BigjoeMinigun, Indiana, Asuma but I switch it up all the time.



Asuma? Mmmmm >.> ..okay, I'll get a request to you within the next 24-48 if possible. He just fights like a complete asshole.


----------



## Random (Jan 21, 2013)

Aeion's "n" has been flipped


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> What's that main boi?



I honestly haven't played an Ultimate Ninja game since Storm 2.  I skipped out on Gen to wait on the next installment.  So I don't really have a main at the moment.  Although I did like using Naruto and the Hyugas in Storm 2.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 21, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Hmm, the lolboxers seem to be slowly increasing their numbers


Lolboxers ...fuck you Aeio....oh shit....Aeio...u?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> I honestly haven't played an Ultimate Ninja game since Storm 2.  I skipped out on Gen to wait on the next installment.  So I don't really have a main at the moment.  Although I did like using Naruto and the Hyugas in Storm 2.



...You will do nicely. 

( Assuming Naruto's awakening isn't your go-to in a serious bind. )


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Asuma? Mmmmm >.> ..okay, I'll get a request to you within the next 24-48 if possible. He just fights like a complete asshole.


Well like I said i switch it up a lot. In fact I shouldn't call Asuma my main, more like the character I groove with the most. I'll play as anyone really.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Well like I said i switch it up a lot. In fact I shouldn't call Asuma my main, more like the character I groove with the most. I'll play as anyone really.



All right, see you on the battlefield ...and hopefully the connection isn't ass. Michigan player here.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 21, 2013)

Random said:


> Aeion's "n" has been flipped



Who the hell is this imposter?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> All right, see you on the battlefield ...and hopefully the connection isn't ass. Michigan player here.


Shouldn't be too bad. I don't get on my Xbox often anymore so get a hold of me here if you decide to play.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> ...You will do nicely.
> 
> ( Assuming Naruto's awakening isn't your go-to in a serious bind. )



I honestly can't remember how I used the characters to be honest.  I did make use of Naruto's awakening, but I don't remember spamming it or anything.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 21, 2013)

Will do, will do.

@Crimson - All right, we'll work it out in a couple months. You may be the opponent I deserve ...but not the one I need right now ..~

Anyone know if Samurai Naruto will have his own moveset or is it all just speculation at this point?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> lolconsolewars, holding humans back half a decade at a time.



Oh no, don't get the wrong idea. It's just we never had anyone on the xbox here in a long time, cept' Buto. I welcome you guys with open arms. The 'lolbox' thing was a reference from Daxter 



Butō Rengoob said:


> Lolboxers ...fuck you Aeio....oh shit....Aeio...u?





Random said:


> Aeion's "n" has been flipped





-JT- said:


> Who the hell is this imposter?



Fear not, comrades.. for this is my true name  My purpose is to spread the love of the vowels, and upon joining this forum.. I have always wanted A, E, I, O, U to make Aeiou. But someone took it.. so I settled for Aeion.

But far too many times have others told me my name makes no sense, or I was copying Aeon.  So I have left my cocoon and spread my tentacles wings, and lay before you, my true name, Aeiou


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Fear not, comrades.. for this is my true name  My purpose is to spread the love of the vowels, and upon joining this forum.. I have always wanted A, E, I, U, O to make Aeiou. But someone took it.. so I settled for Aeion.
> 
> But far too many times have others told me my name makes no sense, or I was copying Aeon.  So I have left my cocoon and spread my tentacles wings, and lay before you, my true name, Aeiou


I don't like change.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I don't like change.



I agree. And so, think of my name as the rainbow; My promise to you mortals never to change again


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 21, 2013)

Speaking of Rainbows, Anything new for Naruto ?


----------



## Random (Jan 21, 2013)

My mental pronunciation of your name has now gone haywire


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 21, 2013)

I for one welcome our new vowel overlord.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Speaking of Rainbows, Anything new for Naruto ?



Last 5 pages, smexy Ms. Yoruichi 



Random said:


> My mental pronunciation of your name has now gone haywire



Phonetics: Ei-yo-ew , or some shet.



Butō Rengoob said:


> I for one welcome our new vowel overlord.



The more vowels, the better. Maybe I should get 'y' in there, sometimes


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 21, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> The more vowels, the better. Maybe I should get 'y' in there, sometimes





Aeiou said:


> My promise to you mortals never to change again


Oh you.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 21, 2013)

I feel subpar. My name lacks vowels


----------



## Random (Jan 21, 2013)

I have two random vowels


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jan 21, 2013)

LORDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Kuramaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I feel subpar. My name lacks vowels



Don't worry, we must all start somewhere, young grasshopper. Soon, you shall grow as well 



Random said:


> I have two random vowels



Well played 



Jak N Blak said:


> LORDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Kuramaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



You know now that I think about it.. Kage Summit Naruto with Kurama awakening makes _some _sense. You can insta-awaken with KCM, so in CC2's eyes, there's no need for KCM as a separate character. In that way, insta- KCM with BM awakening works out for them..


----------



## -JT- (Jan 21, 2013)

My old username had vowels... 3 in fact!


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2013)

What was your old username and why did you go with JT?


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 21, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Last 5 pages, smexy Ms. Yoruichi



Thank you darling


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 21, 2013)

What's happening in here?!?!? LOL


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 21, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> What's happening in here?!?!? LOL



Just some more bonding. We been together a loooong time, let us celebrate our Storm gathering, errbody


----------



## Vash (Jan 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:
			
		

> .







Jak N Blak said:


> LORDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Kuramaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## G (Jan 22, 2013)

My username has 1 letter so its fast to login.
im lazy.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> What was your old username and why did you go with JT?



WwhiptailwW  I changed it because my old one was stupid (actually, looks like my old one only had two different vowels )


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 22, 2013)

Now I feel dumb for having such a long nick LOL

AND OMG I NEED MORE INFO RRRROOOAAAARRRR

Edit： I just called the retailer. The Asian version is coming out in Singapore on 13 March. That's one week later than the US version. The retailer did say it may come out earlier than expected, like the US version, though.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 22, 2013)

My username has four vowels 

late to the party


----------



## Random (Jan 22, 2013)

Your late to the party and don't know what's in the party mix

So how bout that Storm 3


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2013)

8.3.13? i thought the game was supposed to be released in march

oh well i guess it gives them more time to add in all the characters and update their ultimates


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> 8.3.13? i thought the game was supposed to be released in march



3/8/13- Lil B


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2013)

i get it                     .


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> 8.3.13? i thought the game was supposed to be released in march
> 
> oh well i guess it gives them more time to add in all the characters and update their ultimates


Why is it so many Americans who remember that it's released in March don't look at the 3 and realize "oh yes, in Europe the date is Day/Month/Year and March is the third month" instead of thinking that they were mistaken.


----------



## Random (Jan 22, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> 8.3.13? i thought the game was supposed to be released in march
> 
> oh well i guess it gives them more time to add in all the characters and update their ultimates



We're back to this again?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Why is it so many Americans who remember that it's released in March don't look at the 3 and realize "oh yes, in Europe the date is Day/Month/Year and March is the third month" instead of thinking that they were mistaken.



Amen, my fellow Angle. Amen.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 22, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> My username has four vowels











Can't wait to get my hands on this game. I'm actually more excited about seeing the first few videos uploaded on youtube than when I actually get the game. 
Darui is set to show greatness.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 22, 2013)

I like Europes dates better it makes more sense to have Day-Month-Year more than Month-Day-Year..


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol @ Darui being good. 

Jk ..I do wonder what we'll see from him but Mifune has certainly caught my attention the most.


----------



## G (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, Mifune looks amazing.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm praying hard for an Edo Itachi with an updated moveset (genjutsu ougi that is a mix of Izanami and MS haxx, fire nail crimson and suiton). The fapping shall be great.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 22, 2013)

Are we expecting a real scan soon?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 22, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Are we expecting a real scan soon?


I heard on PS360HD2's channel there is suppose to be a scan this weekend.
Or was it GameFaqs? Either way he said that after people started claiming the Madara scan was fake.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 22, 2013)

Wonder what else they have to share.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 22, 2013)

If we get another trailer I'd prefer they introduce an antagonist's moveset. 

I want to see Kabuto's new Sage Mode awakening in action, personally.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 22, 2013)

^Agreed. 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I heard on PS360HD2's channel there is suppose to be a scan this weekend.
> Or was it GameFaqs? Either way he said that after people started claiming the Madara scan was fake.



Hopefully that is true. Some scans confirming new characters would make for an awesome weekend.



Aeiou said:


> Wonder what else they have to share.



Introducing all the relevant characters that fought in the second day of the war would be the logical route. 

Muu, 2nd Mizukage, 3rd Raikage, 4th Kazekage, Itachi, Nagato, Madara, Tobi...KCM Naruto as well since he officially starts fighting during the war's second stage.

I also think we'll get some scans with the current Kages. Oonoki will surely go through an update since unlike in Generations they improvised a lot with his Doton attacks but during this arc he showed a lot of canon and versatile Doton jutsus. And maybe a scan showing Byakugou Tsunade.

Perhaps for Ei/A there will be an alternate costume for you to fight as him with his Raikage cloak.

I think all those are a safe bet to see soon. The real questions are if we'll get Sage Kabuto, EMS Sasuke and confirmation of Bijuu Naruto being a separate character or if it is just an Awakening.

Because this:



Looks a lot to a character's Ougi if you ask me.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 22, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Perhaps for Ei/A there will be an alternate costume for you to fight as him with his Raikage cloak.



You mean  one?

I would imagine it wouldn't be too difficult to do but CC2 seem more like the type of people to say 'fuck it, one or the other.' I'm sure most alternate skins for the K11 are confirmed but giving the Raikage both a cloak and a shirtless version? Seems meager, but developers have done less.

Wouldn't mind adding more healthbars or turning off timer for private matches myself ...


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 22, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think all those are a safe bet to see soon. The real questions are if we'll get Sage Kabuto, EMS Sasuke and confirmation of Bijuu Naruto being a separate character or if it is just an Awakening.
> 
> Because this:
> 
> ...



That is his Ougi but we are not sure who it's for or how it works. It could be for:

1. Another FKS Naruto with BM Cloak awakening
2. KCM Naruto (if separate) and BM Cloak awakening (although his ougi should be planetary rasengan)
3. BM Cloak Naruto (if made into a whole character) with Kurama Cloak awakening


----------



## Random (Jan 22, 2013)

We have seen instances where an Ultimate is the same as an awakening. For example, Itachi's Susanoo.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jan 22, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think all those are a safe bet to see soon. The real questions are if we'll get Sage Kabuto, EMS Sasuke and confirmation of Bijuu Naruto being a separate character or if it is just an Awakening.


Sage Kabuto would be a most welcome surprise, though I wonder if they might change the Awakening of his snakecloak version instead.

I'm not sure about EMS Sasuke. Aside from his Susano'o throwing Amaterasu projectiles, he haven't really shown much. Though if CC2 are feeling generous, I won't say anything. And I wouldn't mind an UJ where he brings his opponent close to him with Susano'o, and then Amaterasu's them into next week.

I'm behind on pretty much all updates, so I went to finally check that character list on Saiyan's Island. I saw the Masked Man, but I wonder if they're gonna have serious Tobi, before he aquired the Rinnegan instead of the comic relief. Not that he did much sans fighting Danzo's henchmen and Konan.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 22, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> You mean  one?
> 
> I would imagine it wouldn't be too difficult to do but CC2 seem more like the type of people to say 'fuck it, one or the other.' I'm sure most alternate skins for the K11 are confirmed but giving the Raikage both a cloak and a shirtless version? Seems meager, but developers have done less.
> 
> Wouldn't mind adding more healthbars or turning off timer for private matches myself ...



I think CC2 only gave Ei an arm to avoid having to make a new moveset for him. Screw that censorship claim.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Random (Jan 22, 2013)

No


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I think all those are a safe bet to see soon. The real questions are if we'll get Sage Kabuto, EMS Sasuke and confirmation of Bijuu Naruto being a separate character or if it is just an Awakening.
> 
> Because this:
> 
> ...





Moon Fang said:


> That is his Ougi but we are not sure who it's for or how it works. It could be for:
> 
> 1. Another FKS Naruto with BM Cloak awakening
> 2. KCM Naruto (if separate) and BM Cloak awakening (although his ougi should be planetary rasengan)
> 3. BM Cloak Naruto (if made into a whole character) with Kurama Cloak awakening



The  showed base Naruto on the health bar using the move, so it's just an Awakening & UJ 

Probably Base Naruto with an upgraded moveset, or Generations Naruto with the option to choose between the two Awakenings and UJ (Chakra Mode w/ Massive Rasengan Barrage or Beast Mode w/Tailed Beast Bomb)


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a little heads up from what I found in the latest trailer regarding EMS Sasuke:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Now you may argue that it should be Kage Summit Sasuke in this fight since Gaara is fighting him, but it is War Gaara fighting him, so that point is mute. Also you may say that it could just be because that he's being hit that his jacket looks closed, but later in the same trailer (and in the spoiler below) we see Generations Sasuke being hit by Naruto, and it is obviously clear that his jacket is open:



If that isn't enough, seeing how Biju Mode Naruto was confirmed I can't think that they won't update Sasuke either. I'm pretty sure EMS Sasuke is in it 100%.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 22, 2013)

Can I ask this group a favor?


----------



## Vash (Jan 22, 2013)

no.




















okay yes


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 23, 2013)

So TheSuperItachi posted a video on YouTube of me losing to him.
1:He has Rage Quitted me 2 times and said I Rage Quit.
2:He says in the video I spam which he does too and that I lag switch and that is actually him.
3:He posted it to GameFaqs.
4:I was trying to record on my phone 1 handed and the video im barely moving.

im not sure how to handle this.


----------



## Random (Jan 23, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So TheSuperItachi posted a video on YouTube of me losing to him.
> 1:He has Rage Quitted me 2 times and said I Rage Quit.
> 2:He says in the video I spam which he does too and that I lag switch and that is actually him.
> 3:He posted it to GameFaqs.
> ...



If you truly and vehemently believe that you did nothing wrong, then just ignore it. 

But I have to say, with my experience with you and from what I've heard from others, I can't exactly say I take your side on this.


----------



## Vash (Jan 23, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So TheSuperItachi posted a video on YouTube of me losing to him.
> 1:He has Rage Quitted me 2 times and said I Rage Quit.
> 2:He says in the video I spam which he does too and that I lag switch and that is actually him.
> 3:He posted it to GameFaqs.
> ...



I need a link to this video


----------



## Vash (Jan 23, 2013)

Nevermind, found it

[YOUTUBE]4YxLHByr5yo[/YOUTUBE]

----

FoY got out-spammed 

And no-one's going to buy into the shit about you using one hand. Unless some how you can press "X" and move the left analogue stick with the same thumb LAWL!!

This guy on Youtube seems to get it:



both terrible players


----------



## Random (Jan 23, 2013)

Now I really can't say I'm on your side FoY


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

You shouldnt record while playing lol


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope Kenneth is right about BM being a base character, and awakening being the FBM


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 23, 2013)

^ that was an assumption of mine, i actually haven't bothered to check much of this game out as to not spoil the surprise


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 23, 2013)

It sounds legit though. Base to BM wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 23, 2013)

It's a fucking video game - it's not worth stressing about


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2013)

I've always wanted to witness FoY's skills!


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 23, 2013)

You both used talentless supports anyway so no matter who wins, neither of you look good. 

I'm feeling that EMS Sasuke's awakening could just be a large barrage of Susano'o Amaterasu flames from the orb, followed by perhaps a direct hit from the arrow causing a large explosion of black flame and badassery.



Aeiou said:


> I think CC2 only gave Ei an arm to avoid having to make a new moveset for him. Screw that censorship claim.



Oh trust me I think so too, they can't even add Akatsuki cloak's for Taka. Tired of seeing Jugo in a mental asylum outfit.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 23, 2013)

Should be a new scan today guys.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope so...


----------



## Si Style (Jan 23, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Should be a new scan today guys.



Based on what?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 23, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> You both used talentless supports anyway so no matter who wins, neither of you look good.



That wasn't even about the use of supports. It was just TERRIBLE gameplay from start to finish, on both parties. Sheesh!!!


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 23, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> That wasn't even about the use of supports. It was just TERRIBLE gameplay from start to finish, on both parties. Sheesh!!!



I didn't watch, I just looked at who they had in the thumbnail and took them both as garbage. PTS TenTen is fun but takes no skill whatsoever.

But since you commented I did watch it, more terribad than I had ever imagined. 

FoY - Don't know why you bother with a guy who uses PTS TenTen in the most talentless method imaginable. If he had a long range character and played keep away, sure, but why bother with someone so bad?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2013)

Classic Ms. Youth


----------



## Jaga (Jan 23, 2013)

NEW SCAN!!! EMS Sasuke confirmed + New jutsu for KCM Naruto!!


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 23, 2013)

Seems like Planetary Rasengan


----------



## slickcat (Jan 23, 2013)

good planetary rasengan deserves its own jutsu spot. See this annoys me, This one jutsu one character bs. when one character should be able to use all of them. 

Anyways nice scan

Also this awakening at any time is going to destroy online play even more. Susano users and jinchurikis will be the ppls choice


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 23, 2013)

You can't really get a good look at Sasuke's susanoo because the image quality is pretty low.

It's still nice to see Naruto with planetary rasengan though.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2013)

So Narutos awakening is RM, and BM is his ougi? Fair enough


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 23, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Also this awakening at any time is going to destroy online play even more. Susano users and jinchurikis will be the ppls choice



Yeah, I feel the same, though I believe those with monstrous awakenings like Susano'o have to wait until their health is down, while others with basic awakenings can awaken at any time.

For the monstrous ones, I wish awakening had a large crippler, like a permanent debuff to regaining chakra (Until exhaustion is up of course)


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2013)

So now that the inevitable new forms of Sasuke and Naruto have been confirmed, hopefully they'll move onto showing some new, surprising stuff.


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

Jaga said:


> NEW SCAN!!! EMS Sasuke confirmed + New jutsu for KCM Naruto!!



We'll see how balanced the online will be with stuff like this.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 23, 2013)

Well at least we get Planetary Rasengan (as if we needed more Rasengan right? ).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Well at least we get Planetary Rasengan (as if we needed more Rasengan right? ).



Yes,rasengans are awesome.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2013)

How many more slots are there for characters?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Yes,rasengans are awesome.


Yo dawg, we heard you like Rasengan, so we put Rasengan on your Rasengan so you can Rasengan while you Rasengan...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> So Narutos awakening is RM, and BM is his ougi? Fair enough


I'm expecting these to be different Narutos. I think the Naruto using Planetary Rasengan is a KCM only Naruto since we've seen Goku Naruto turn KCM and play just like in Generations. And we've seen him use the same Ultimate Generations Naruto knows.

So why make a big deal out of BM Naruto and put him on a box if he's only an Ultimate? Answer: He's an awakening for a new Naruto you unlock at the end of the game just like Sage Naruto was in Generations. Maybe this Naruto will share a slot with Generations Naruto and have a new model for KCM for his awakening but he won't be the same Naruto you get from the start.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 23, 2013)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Sage Kabuto would be a most welcome surprise, though I wonder if they might change the Awakening of his snakecloak version instead.
> 
> I'm not sure about EMS Sasuke. Aside from his Susano'o throwing Amaterasu projectiles, he haven't really shown much. Though if CC2 are feeling generous, I won't say anything. And I wouldn't mind an UJ where he brings his opponent close to him with Susano'o, and then Amaterasu's them into next week.
> 
> I'm behind on pretty much all updates, so I went to finally check that character list on Saiyan's Island. I saw the Masked Man, but I wonder if they're gonna have serious Tobi, before he aquired the Rinnegan instead of the comic relief. Not that he did much sans fighting Danzo's henchmen and Konan.



At the rate we're going and after seeing the latest scan, I am starting to really think Sage Kabuto will indeed appear.

While Kishi hasn't shown all of EMS Sasuke's arsenal in the manga, CC2 could just incorporate the small things he did during the fight against Kabuto so far. For example one of his jutsus would be , unlike MS Sasuke where that used to be his Ougi. I could see them giving his combos a part where he  or  Something where he uses Enton: Kagutsuchi like  could make it to his moveset as well.

As for his Ougi, I believe that the    will be his Ultimate Jutsu/finisher.

And finally his Awakening will be his full Susano'o firing  and attacking with .

Serious Rin'negan masked Tobi will definitely make it as well.



Hydro Spiral said:


> The  showed base Naruto on the health bar using the move, so it's just an Awakening & UJ
> 
> Probably Base Naruto with an upgraded moveset, or Generations Naruto with the option to choose between the two Awakenings and UJ (Chakra Mode w/ Massive Rasengan Barrage or Beast Mode w/Tailed Beast Bomb)



An upgraded base/Generations Naruto with Bijuu Mode as Awakening and with the Bijuudama as Ougi...I can get behind that. If that's the case then it is safe to say that Goku Naruto will also have that Awakening since we've seen him display the same type of Kage Bunshins combos from Generations.



Jaga said:


> NEW SCAN!!! EMS Sasuke confirmed + New jutsu for KCM Naruto!!



Fuck yeah!  I knew it! 

Rasengan Planet looks to be one of KCM Naruto's jutsus, hmm, I was expecting that to be his Ougi.

Maybe they'll decide to go for the  as his Ougi?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2013)

Having taken a closer look it does seem this is still awakened Naruto but my point about it being a different Naruto than the one using BM still stands.

Also I think the story mode is going to need to allow awakenings to use supports if we don't get KCM Naruto as a separate slot. KCM Naruto needs to use Bee and Itachi as supports in the fight with Nagato.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 23, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> How many more slots are there for characters?


Excluding Kinkaku and Ginkaku who aren't confirmed we have 9 new characters.
We had 72 and we are losing 15 and will be over 80.
So we are at 66.

So 16+ slots.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 23, 2013)

Hang on. People are saying that KCM is an awakening but can everyone please look at the HUD. It's exactly the same as Sasuke's and I'm pretty sure it changes when a character is awakened. Blue fire, etc...

Nevermind, it is an awakening. You can see the chakra bar being depleted. Dammit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2013)

Cool and lame at the same time. This means KCM Naruto won't be a separate character


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 23, 2013)

KCM is still an awakening ? Are you fucking kidding me ? 

FKS Naruto - 1st KCM - Chōōdama Rasen Tarengan
FKS Naruto - 2nd Updated KCM - Bijuu Dama

-_- so where is our playable BM ?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 23, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So TheSuperItachi posted a video on YouTube of me losing to him.
> 1:He has Rage Quitted me 2 times and said I Rage Quit.
> 2:He says in the video I spam which he does too and that I lag switch and that is actually him.
> 3:He posted it to GameFaqs.
> ...







Jaga said:


> NEW SCAN!!! EMS Sasuke confirmed + New jutsu for KCM Naruto!!



Great scans , I suppose. Planetary Rasengan + Ringouts = happy happy joy joy. And look, we have more Susano too. As for the whole KCM being playable or just an awakening, I'm going to wait that out and just enjoy what we have until it's definite and clear as to who's playable for what.


----------



## G (Jan 23, 2013)

I dont care about Naruto really.
I never play as him.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd play as him if people didn't abuse him so much. Forced a guy to Frenzy Pill and Awaken with KCM Naruto a couple days ago, and I was Sakura of all characters. The match was pretty close until he did that ..guess he was frightened. 

He can be a fun character if you don't rush to awakening out of desperation.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2013)

That Bijuudama spam in Storm 2, ugh.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2013)

Any more Bikini Sakura pics?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 23, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> That Bijuudama spam in Storm 2, ugh.



That actually wasn't that hard to dodge, but you know dem spammers are trying to get clever these days.. And CC2 making the mechanics in their favour isn't really helping the situation.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> That actually wasn't that hard to dodge, but you know dem spammers are trying to get clever these days.. And CC2 making the mechanics in their favour isn't really helping the situation.



That ring-out mechanic.

I'd love to meet the guy who thought that was a good idea, and then kick him in the balls.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> That actually wasn't that hard to dodge, but you know dem spammers are trying to get clever these days.. And CC2 making the mechanics in their favour isn't really helping the situation.


I know, it was easy enough to beat them, but it was still annoying as hell.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 23, 2013)

It all seems rather simple to me

We know now that we're getting Generations Naruto with an upgraded Chakra Mode,  and that Sage Naruto will return. So for Tailed Beast Mode as an Awakening and UJ will likely be part of a 2nd base Naruto with an upgraded moveset. 

Story Mode is always allowed to break rules for plot, so that area will be no trouble.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 23, 2013)

V2 Naruto and EMS Sasuke are costume swaps of 5 Kage Summit Naruto and Sasuke with new Ultimates and Awakenings and Sasuke has his shirt zipped up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 23, 2013)

I really don't think we should feel that uncertain about KCM Naruto. He has enough moves and feats to be his own character in the game's roster (the real question was about EMS Sasuke and it has already been answered). 

But the best way to clear up this would be to recieve a scan dedicated to him like we've seen with previous characters, with windows/panels showing some of his jutsus and in action. Or even taking on some of the new characters.

On another hand, I wonder which Edo will they confirm next.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 23, 2013)

Have Hashirama and Tobirama been confirmed to be a part of Storm 3 yet or were they just included in Generations? I imagine Sarutobi is in due to his Boss Battle.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I really don't think we should feel that uncertain about KCM Naruto. He has enough moves and feats to be his own character in the game's roster (the real question was about EMS Sasuke and it has already been answered).
> 
> But the best way to clear up this would be to recieve a scan dedicated to him like we've seen with previous characters, with windows/panels showing some of his jutsus and in action. Or even taking on some of the new characters.
> 
> *On another hand, I wonder which Edo will they confirm next.*



Most likely the Edo kages.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 23, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Have Hashirama and Tobirama been confirmed to be a part of Storm 3 yet or were they just included in Generations? I imagine Sarutobi is in due to his Boss Battle.


All characters from Generations minus Young Konoha Genin and Sand Siblings will be playable.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't know if this is something worth mentioning but the Edo Kage battles end presumably at the end of February in the anime. Seeing this doesn't come out in Japan until April, I assume this game will indeed end after the tailed beasts are resealed.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 23, 2013)

No more new costumes yet? How unfortunate...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2013)

Is it confirmed that all characters will have 2 ougis? 1 for base and 1 for awakened?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Just ougi for base. It's not like Storm 1.


That sucks lol. I r disappoint.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> That sucks lol. I r disappoint.



Join the group man. I feel my expectations are too high for Storm 3. KCM hasn't been shown as a playable character yet they updated him for another awakening. Bijuu Mode Naruto is a guessing game as to how we can use him and still nothing on Edo Itachi and Nagato


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 23, 2013)

And now it's time for me to nitpick

Why is Planet Rasengan Blue? 

He's in chakra mode so it should be yellow with the rest of him...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2013)

BM Naruto in that new trailer with that super epic bijuu dama looks like an ougi just because he used it against Sauceke.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> V2 Naruto and EMS Sasuke are costume swaps of 5 Kage Summit Naruto and Sasuke with new Ultimates and Awakenings and Sasuke has his shirt zipped up.


If that does wind up being the case I don't mind. If anything it frees up more characters slots.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> BM Naruto in that new trailer with that super epic bijuu dama looks like an ougi just because he used it against Sauceke.



It is an ougi but we are not sure who for.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2013)

^Im pretty sure we are getting BM Naruto as a seperate character. I dont want him to be an awakening for base Naruto thats just stupid. 

BM Naruto's awakening should look like he has kyuubi chakra arms around his body and auto rasengans opponents at the end of his combo chains. And his jutsu could be a rasengan combo with said arms i dunno..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 23, 2013)

What's the point of them being separate when we can awaken whenever we want? 

Also, transformations are supposed to be limited for these games


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 23, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> What's the point of them being separate when we can awaken whenever we want?



Awakenings miss out on ougis plus I don't wanna use my favourite character for 10 seconds. If Bijuu Mode wasn't separate we wouldn't get Kurama. What's makes more sense ?

Five Kage Summit Naruto
Awakening = KCM
Ougi = BijuuDama

Or

Bijuu Mode Naruto
Awakening = Kurama shroud
Ougi = BijuuDama

From what we have seen there are two KCM awakenings for the same Naruto. Only difference known so far is that the updated KCM has Planetary Rasegan and the ougi may be BijuuDama if they want to bullshit us. Otherwise just make Bijuu Mode separate and let them ruin KCM.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 23, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> ^Im pretty sure we are getting BM Naruto as a seperate character. I dont want him to be an awakening for base Naruto thats just stupid.
> 
> BM Naruto's awakening should look like he has kyuubi chakra arms around his body and auto rasengans opponents at the end of his combo chains. And his jutsu could be a rasengan combo with said arms i dunno..


BM Naruto won't have done much at the point the game reaches. Being an awakening makes the most sense. KCM Naruto being a separate character makes sense though it is possible he'll stay as just the awakening for Generations Naruto. BM Naruto has done less at the point Storm 3 will reach so being an awakening is the obvious choice just like KCM Naruto in Generations.



Moon Fang said:


> Awakenings miss out on ougis plus I don't wanna use my favourite character for 10 seconds. If Bijuu Mode wasn't separate we wouldn't get Kurama. What's makes more sense ?
> 
> Five Kage Summit Naruto
> Awakening = KCM
> ...


Except you're clearly wrong. First we've already seen that Generations Naruto still has the same Ougi. He uses it in the Goku outfit. So no matter what "Kage Summit Naruto" will play just like in Generations except with the addition of Planetary Rasengan when awakened (since now we've seen KCM Naruto use Rasengan while when Generations we released we hadn't).

So even if the Naruto with BM is in that same slot he won't be Kage Summit Naruto. That will just be the Naruto slot just like how Storm 2 had a Naruto slot with the switch between Kyuubi Rasengan and Rasenshuriken. So no it isn't Kage Summit Naruto, it's Storm 3 Naruto.

Next the awakening is going to be BM Naruto. The trailer states that you play as BM Naruto meaning he's going to be an awakening. Maybe that awakening is just a new model for KCM Naruto but the fact remains we won't be getting Naruto with BM Ultimate that has KCM as his awakening, they're not going to put BM Naruto on the box art (let alone the special edition box art) if he's only an Ultimate. He's an awakening.


----------



## Random (Jan 23, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> So you don't mind the boss battle then I guess. I'd rather wait till the game comes out. A boss battle where I can't test out the mechanics won't hold me over.



Meh, I can test the mechanics when I get the game. I'm more worried about how the story will turn out and the demos usually give a little sneak peek of the boss battles.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> BM Naruto won't have done much at the point the game reaches. Being an awakening makes the most sense. KCM Naruto being a separate character makes sense though it is possible he'll stay as just the awakening for Generations Naruto. BM Naruto has done less at the point Storm 3 will reach so being an awakening is the obvious choice just like KCM Naruto in Generations.
> 
> 
> Except you're clearly wrong. First we've already seen that Generations Naruto still has the same Ougi. He uses it in the Goku outfit. So no matter what "Kage Summit Naruto" will play just like in Generations except with the addition of Planetary Rasengan when awakened (since now we've seen KCM Naruto use Rasengan while when Generations we released we hadn't).
> ...



Since i'm clearly wrong please tell me how it's going to work.


----------



## minoade (Jan 24, 2013)

Madara confirmed for real, look at the new boxart:


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a photobucket, do you have a real source like Saiyan Island? With all the fakes to expect, I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty sure that was in the most recent trailer...


----------



## minoade (Jan 24, 2013)

Here  

Don't worry, it'll be up on saiyanisland i no time.


----------



## minoade (Jan 24, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Pretty sure that was in the most recent trailer...


Well if you look at the trailer it's the same boxart but Madara is cut out only showing kabuto behind Tobi, so this is new


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 24, 2013)

Change in definition between screencaps from a YT video and an actual picture?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 24, 2013)

All right, well, it's a tease, I'd rather see Rinnegan Tobi than Madara, just because the design is better.


----------



## minoade (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't see how a character that appears on the boxart of the game wouldn't be in the game, so this is good enough for me. 99% he's playable as well


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 24, 2013)

New Interview
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ECF5ZJV1TY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 24, 2013)

"After you've perfected your ninja master skills--" LMAO, SO CORNY.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 24, 2013)

Ohhh, why do people insist on fakes when we know he'll be coming anyway?


----------



## minoade (Jan 24, 2013)

In the video it looks like 88 character slots? Maybe there will be a random slot so that makes 87 characters, not bad.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 24, 2013)

I see 80 playable slots, & 7 support slots


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJS_ZKolBKw[/YOUTUBE]

Madara confirmed! He's on the Boxart


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 24, 2013)

There's an empty slot between Choji and Ino. CHOUZA MAYBE????


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 24, 2013)

the waterfall of truth is a playable stage


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 24, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> There's an empty slot between Choji and Ino. CHOUZA MAYBE????



...They're trying WAAAY too hard if they added Chouza of all people in this game playable.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't see why there should be a slot between Choji and Ino... So Chouza may be a possibility.

I thought CC2 already said there won't be any support only characters? What if the blue slots belong to the Jins? Bee's second slot, and the other Jins.

Or it could really be Fu, Torune, Cee, Choujuro, Ao, Akatsuchi and Kurosutchi as supports


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 24, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> "After you've perfected your ninja master skills--" LMAO, SO CORNY.



Hey, it comes from a guy who can't properly pronounce Naruto and Akatsuki


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 24, 2013)

"You better go out and buy your copy"


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2013)

Support only characters...
...
...
...
....
Not buying.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 24, 2013)

It's the former 7 supports that didn't get a playable place aka. Fuu and Torune, Cee, Akatsuchi and Kurotsuchi, Ao and Chojuro. While Kurotsuchi and Chojuro COULD be playable, think about it, in their respectively biggest battles, they still somewhat remain as support characters. You can play as Yamato vs Kabuto and as Mei vs black Zetsu (if at all).
So, would you rather have them delete the bodyguards completely or have 7 supports they didn't create anew?

but NOW i'm getting to the bad stuff:
80 Characters. EXACTLY 80 characters. Let's create a short list here:

57 Generations chars carrying over
6 Mist Swordsmen
6 Jinchuriki
4 Edo Kage
Kaku Bros 
Darui, Hanzo, Mifune
Madara
Nagato

Yup. We got 'em all.
Not a SINGLE surprise.
If they aren't taking out Obito /YK or 1st/2nd Hokage, we won't be in for:

White Zetsu and Black Zetsu
New Itachi
Pakura and Gari (+Toroi)
ANY alliance shinobi
Hizashi and Hiashi
Old Ino-Shika-Cho
Dan Kato
Team Omoi
and Kitsuchi

If no Zetsu, i'm buying at a reduced price. There's not ONE reason to leave him out.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Since i'm clearly wrong please tell me how it's going to work.


I already did. I said that even if they share the same slot the Naruto with BM won't be Kage Summit Naruto because we've already seen that Naruto kept the same moveset. Storm 2 Naruto had Rescue Gaara Naruto and Kakuzu fight Naruto share a slot but no one called Naruto with Rasenshuriken "Rescue Gaara Naruto" because he was just the main Naruto slot. Here Generations Naruto might very well be the main Naruto slot for Storm 2, so that makes him Storm 3 Naruto not Kage Summit Naruto. That is what I said you were wrong about.



shyakugaun said:


> New Interview
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ECF5ZJV1TY[/YOUTUBE]


I'll be honest I'm surprised Storm 2 Naruto and regular Kabuto are in the game. That said this does make it seem more likely the rest of Storm 2's characters (minus Lars) will return. It's also good to see the Konoha 11 keep their regular outfits (I knew they would but it's still nice to see) and that Hinata seems to play the same.

So I'll admit my theory about the game leaving out characters and previous versions of updated characters out of the game was wrong. And I'm glad, it means more characters to choose from.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2013)

Everyone is gonna use Madara online like they are special or some shit.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Everyone is gonna use Madara online like they are special or some shit.


Lee will just have to put them in there place again.


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2013)

This game wasn't supposed to carry over the support only characters, right? This isn't Generations 2. This is a sequel to Storm 2.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Lee will just have to put them in there place again.



Shippuden Version of Rock Lee isn't a high tier character though his part 1 version was. The Younger Rock lee won't be in storm 3.
Im pro Uchiha but it seems many people are thirsty for some Madara.
I wonder will there be alot of people who will fight with him?
He has to have a good moveset for that.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2013)

G said:


> This game wasn't supposed to carry over the support only characters, right? This isn't Generations 2. This is a sequel to Storm 2.


Well Storm 1 did have support only characters so it isn't exclusive to Generations. If those slots are for support only characters they'll either be for the ones introduced in Generations (which would be a same since I'd like to play as Kurotsuchi) or new support characters.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2013)

The most important issue that Storm 3/CC2 needs to address is ragequitting.

Seriously they need to punish people who do that shit.


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2013)

I have to say I'm disappointed with this game.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> The most important issue that Storm 3/CC2 needs to address is ragequitting.
> 
> Seriously they need to punish people who do that shit.


The other person should get that as a win, at the very least.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I didn't know about that cover artbox where Madara appeared besides Tobi. So hell yeah for that little discoverment.

Also, have you seen these new screenshots featuring Bijuu Naruto? I just spotted them on Facebook:


*Spoiler*: __ 










They have SaiyanIsland's "watermark" there, so they must hail from there. I bet Jaga will later post them as well.

By looking at these, specially the second and third one pic, it doesn't look like Bijuu Naruto is just gonna be an Awakening, the battlefield's surroundings do not look darkened when you activate a character's Awakening like in Storm 2 or Generations. Maybe he is in fact a separate and playable character...

Anyway, can't wait till the confirm Edo Kages or Itachi & Nagato. And KCM Naruto to settle the doubts of him being in it or not.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 24, 2013)

No Teuchi?

Not buying.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 24, 2013)

G, addressing the support characters:

The Kage bodyguards are a part of the war and still have some importance. Not carrying them over even tho we already have them as complete supports would just be...stupid. Would be the same as not including Hashi/Tobirama, but only with the kage bodyguards actually being relevant to the arcs the game features.

Why would you rather NOT have those characters then 7 supports who shouldn't be taking slots?
I know, full playable would be better, but it was pretty obvious neither Fuu nor Torune or even Ao would warrant a place.

Nevertheless, if there's no Zetsu...
i'm totally staying at your side.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an idea of how CC2 can fix this shit.

Nerf Onoki and Masked man.
Nerf Kiba.

CC2 already removed those pills that make Kid Kakashi, Obito and KS Naruto immune to flinching.
CC2 should remove that ringout feature.
For Jutsu spamming they make some sort of cooldown for the next Jutsu to be cast.
IE if Masked Man uses his explosive burial ritual shit once, his chakra bar should change colors indicating that he is on Jutsu cooldown.
That would fix alot of issues. Give every character a cooldown for their jutsus.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 24, 2013)

On the games cover is Edo Madara.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 24, 2013)

Wait...counting support, we only have a single character more than generations.

Just wanted to note that.


----------



## Grimsley (Jan 24, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> On the games cover is Edo Madara.



omfg does that mean the 5 kage vs madara fight will be in the game?


----------



## GunX2 (Jan 24, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Wait...counting support, we only have a single character more than generations.
> 
> Just wanted to note that.



Dont forget they said they are adding DLC... which could include more Chars,Costumes,Levels, And possibly extra boss battles.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 24, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Dont forget they said they are adding DLC... which could include more Chars,Costumes,Levels, And possibly extra boss battles.



If it's true they add more chars, that would explain the weird silver select screen icon...it seems likely, but i'm just not getting my hopes up for nothing, you know.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 24, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> On the games cover is Edo Madara.



Thats Obito

Also is Naruto wearing Goku's outfit?


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2013)

Eu and na versions will have different dlc costumes than the jp version:

I'm Vertti, just saying.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 24, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Thats Obito
> 
> Also is Naruto wearing Goku's outfit?



That's Madara next to Rinnegan Tobi/Obito (left side of the cover)..


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Also is Naruto wearing Goku's outfit?



Yes indeed.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well I didn't know about that cover artbox where Madara appeared besides Tobi. So hell yeah for that little discoverment.
> 
> Also, have you seen these new screenshots featuring Bijuu Naruto? I just spotted them on Facebook:
> 
> ...



Well that definitely changes the ballgame now.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 24, 2013)

G said:


> Eu and na versions will have different dlc costumes than the jp version:
> 
> I'm Vertti, just saying.


Well in a few years im noving to Moscow so if I still get games and Europe gets extras then I guess im covered.


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2013)

> The European Preorder DLC costumes for Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 will start to be revealed tomorrow at 4 PM - Central European time.
> These exclusive costumes will come in addition to theFpreviously revealed Samurai Armor for Naruto. they are also different than those revealed in Japan lately.
> 
> In addition, We heard your request about where to get these DLC preorder costumes and the Naruto Artbook. We will update you very soon with details about it.


JUST POSTED ON FB.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 24, 2013)

Menma costume, calling it!!


----------



## -JT- (Jan 24, 2013)

If Europe doesn't get Bikini Sakura, no buy.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 24, 2013)

So is the only thing we'll get here in America the Goku costume?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 24, 2013)

-JT- said:


> If Europe doesn't get Bikini Sakura, no buy.



You ARE kidding, right?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2013)

Crimson Cloak said:


> So is the only thing we'll get here in America the Goku costume?



Really hope not. And even so, the others will definitely be DLC.....


----------



## -JT- (Jan 24, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> You ARE kidding, right?



There's no Teuchi, so the only thing this game's got left going for itself is Bikini Sakura.


----------



## G (Jan 24, 2013)

I feel like the RtN costumes won't make it, as the movie isn't released in NA/EU.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 24, 2013)

G said:


> I feel like the RtN costumes won't make it, as the movie isn't released in NA/EU.



that really has no bearing. Hell the English anime itself is not even on the Kage Summit, but that doesn't stop them from localizing the game EARLIER than the Japanese version.  And it hasn't yet, but obviously it will eventually.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2013)

G said:


> I feel like the RtN costumes won't make it, as the movie isn't released in NA/EU.


The English anime is still in the Pain arc last I checked. Storm 2 and Generations are both out here.


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> omfg does that mean the 5 kage vs madara fight will be in the game?



If so:

BEST.FIGHT.EVER.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 24, 2013)

If EU doesn't get RTN skins ...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 24, 2013)

Remember in Generations, Rock Lee's VA was listed as the voice of Tsunade in the opening credits


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2013)

Are we more interested in skins than actual news that's constructive to the Storm series?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 24, 2013)

Bikini Sakura > All

Aeiou, I am disappoint


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 24, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Bikini Mei > All



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Si Style (Jan 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> If EU doesn't get RTN skins ...



What? What could you possibly do?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 24, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Aeiou, I am disappoint



Pfft, yeah. What am I talking about. Bring on Birthday Suit Gai


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 24, 2013)

Si Style said:


> What? What could you possibly do?



Take the japanese version of course.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 24, 2013)

Menma design isnt so bad. but whats the point of getting that costume when hes a different character entirely with a different moveset. I ll wait till the final character trailer before I cast judgment on the games character slots.

Also seems there might be 2 kabutos and possibly 2 Tobis, theres no true way to count it unless they ve decided to make them one slot or 2


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn, I liked the RTN versions and Anbu Kakashi... I hope there's some way to get them later on.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> If EU doesn't get RTN skins ...


We'll just have to wait until it gets a regular release. Just like another other pre order DLC. The only DLC that _might_ be limited edition is the Goku costume.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey people, you remember that short video showing Bijuu Naruto that Jaga posted doing the Bijuudama?



Jaga said:


> KURAMA MODE!!!



Well I just found it again but it shows that Naruto's (whether it is a separate Bijuu Naruto or just an upgraded Generations Naruto with that as an Ougi) full Ougi move that I posted as screenshots yesterday:

[YOUTUBE]rWWUgFgTl7c[/YOUTUBE]

Go to minute 4:05, it starts there. They seem to have added how his whole Ougi work and it's pretty fast paced: first he blitz it's opponent, Sasuke in this case, and then jumps in the air to summon chakra Kurama to perform the Bijuudama.


----------



## Vash (Jan 25, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> The most important issue that Storm 3/CC2 needs to address is ragequitting.
> 
> Seriously they need to punish people who do that shit.



Here's what I don't get about CC2 when it comes to rage quitting. I figure they don't penalize people because it could be the fault of the internet not the player, but on the 2 or 3 occasions my internet cut off during a fight I still had a 0/10 disconnect rating...

So I dunno how they are able to tell the difference between an actual disconnection and a rage quitter.

--------

About everyone being carried over from Storm 2: This is probably my first complaint about the game, it's wasting slots other people can have :/

Regular Kabuto doesn't need to be there, and now there is even more Naruto and Sasuke's 
I just don't like the fact that it's likely people like Omoi won't make it in (someone who has shown stuff in the manga/anime) and we get stuck with out-dated characters.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 25, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> The most important issue that Storm 3/CC2 needs to address is ragequitting.
> 
> Seriously they need to punish people who do that shit.



what they gona do about it? nothing other than give the ragequitter a loss, or the other person the win

if the person doesn't care about their ranking, it aint gona effect them. like... me for example.

anyway glad to see they put the real uchiha madara in the game. i wanted to use another uchiha


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 25, 2013)

Jak said:


> I figure they don't penalize people because it could be the fault of the internet not the player, but on the 2 or 3 occasions my internet cut off during a fight I still had a 0/10 disconnect rating...
> 
> So I dunno how they are able to tell the difference between an actual disconnection and a rage quitter.



The disconnect rating goes up if the game is stopped/power is turned off, but not if the internet connection times out.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 25, 2013)

Jak said:


> About everyone being carried over from Storm 2: This is probably my first complaint about the game, it's wasting slots other people can have :/
> 
> Regular Kabuto doesn't need to be there, and now there is even more Naruto and Sasuke's
> I just don't like the fact that it's likely people like Omoi won't make it in (someone who has shown stuff in the manga/anime) and we get stuck with out-dated characters.



I agree with this.
But is there confirmation that we are not going to have the likes of Omoi, Kurotsuchi and Chojuro as fully playable in UNS3?


Besides that, the UNS3 exclusive characters I'm looking forward to the most are:
1. Darui 
2. Kabuto (Sage mode)
3. Obito (War mask)
4. Madara
5. Roshi
-. Yugito

I'm also willing to give the other jinchuriki a try (Utakata to a lesser extent though).


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Jak said:


> Regular Kabuto doesn't need to be there



I like normal Kabuto, support and for using, so if they can keep him let them keep him. He's a good character.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

That Bijuu mode Naruto boxart


----------



## G (Jan 25, 2013)

Overall extremely disappointing character roster.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

G said:


> Overall extremely disappointing character roster.



Then I guess you're saving some money. /shrug

Who were you expecting to be on this roster that they didn't include?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

G said:


> Overall extremely disappointing character roster.



Wait, was the roster leaked already?


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 25, 2013)

G said:


> Overall extremely disappointing character roster.



I won't go as far as calling it disappointing. The only unconfirmed characters that I think should be in the game as fully playable are:

- Kitsuchi
- Kurotsuchi
- Akatsuchi
- Omoi
- Ao
- Chojuro
- Kinkaku
- 4th Kazekage (Gaara's dad)
- 3rd Raikage
- 2nd Mizukage
- Muu


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

I think you guys are asking too much with support-only turning into fully playable, though since they gave Karin a moveset I can't really defend their choice too well, but Karin had a larger role than the Kage escorts. 

I'm sure they'll add the four Kage though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 25, 2013)

So, a store in my country apparently has some bonuses. They say it's exclusive to them, if that's Norway or worldwide I dunno



You guys probably know what the other costumes are


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 25, 2013)

^ wasn't that for like every country in europe

anyways, that shit better be included in my pre-order too god damn it


----------



## G (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> I think you guys are asking too much with support-only turning into fully playable, though since they gave Karin a moveset I can't really defend their choice too well, but Karin had a larger role than the Kage escorts.
> 
> I'm sure they'll add the four Kage though.



They cant turn support only characters into playable characters but can make new playable characters?
What.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

G said:


> They cant turn support only characters into playable characters but can make new playable characters?
> What.



Because the new ones had fights that weren't off-screen? I don't include Jinchuuriki since they had to include them somehow, and as far as story goes, Jinchuuriki surpass Kage Guards in relevance and necessity to the overall war.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 25, 2013)

We should see the 5 exclusive costumes in 40mins. Anyone know where they'll be put up though?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> We should see the 5 exclusive costumes in 40mins. Anyone know where they'll be put up though?


Well it's pretty clear they'll still be Samurai Naruto, RTN Hinata, RTN Sasuke, Anbu Kakashi and Bikini Sakura.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 25, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Well it's pretty clear they'll still be Samurai Naruto, RTN Hinata, RTN Sasuke, Anbu Kakashi and Bikini Sakura.


I'll point you towards this:



> The European Preorder DLC costumes for Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 will start to be revealed tomorrow at 4 PM - Central European time.
> These exclusive costumes will come in addition to the previously revealed Samurai Armor for Naruto. they are also different than those revealed in Japan lately.
> 
> In addition, We heard your request about where to get these DLC preorder costumes and the Naruto Artbook. We will update you very soon with details about it.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 25, 2013)

First Costume:


For fuck's sake.


----------



## Random (Jan 25, 2013)

So is every female going to have a "sexy" costume?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> I'll point you towards this:


Well that's terrible. The RTN costumes and Anbu Kakashi are costumes that would be great bonuses for pre ordering. Other than maybe Ino and Chouji there aren't really another other Road to Ninja designs that could be in this pack and they'll probably be set aside for Schoolgirl Sakura or something. I was planning on pre ordering before but now I'm probably going to wait until the Road to Ninja DLC is released normally.



Random said:


> So is every female going to have a "sexy" costume?


Well it's clear now that Sakura and Tsunades costumes will be part of a swimsuit costume pack which will most likely be limited to Konoha girls. Still I would have preferred if they weren't used for pre orders.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Come on, no one even uses Tsunade lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> First Costume:
> 
> 
> For fuck's sake.


Tsunade have no nipples.


----------



## Random (Jan 25, 2013)

At least you guys get something. So far,  the U.S. is only getting the Goku costume. I guess I'll just have to buy all the other costumes


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Whoa wait, that's her Awakening Stance. They didn't include Byakugo as her Awakening? The fuck?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

Swim suitsunade


----------



## Random (Jan 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Swim suitsunade



I don't know whether to laugh or hate you.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 25, 2013)

It's quite poorly done. If you look to where the usual neckline on her clothes are, the boobs literally just stop and there's a line of flesh afterwards


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Whoa wait, that's her Awakening Stance. They didn't include Byakugo as her Awakening? The fuck?


Wow, you're right. "Oh sorry we didn't give Tsunade a new awakening, have her in a odd looking swimsuit instead".


----------



## Random (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> It's quite poorly done. If you look to where the usual neckline on her clothes are, the boobs literally just stop and there's a line of flesh afterwards



I know right. It looks pretty bad.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Whoa wait, that's her Awakening Stance. They didn't include Byakugo as her Awakening? The fuck?



Byakugo/Genesis Rebirth was even her Storm 1 awakening.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Byakugo/Genesis Rebirth was even her Storm 1 awakening.



Creation Rebirth should've been the awakening in Storm 1 but wasn't, Storm 2 didn't correct that, nor did Gen. Storm 3 though? No fucking excuse...


----------



## -JT- (Jan 25, 2013)

HALF NAKED TSUNADE  And I thought Bikini Sakura was great


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Creation Rebirth should've been the awakening in Storm 1 but wasn't, Storm 2 didn't correct that, nor did Gen. Storm 3 though? No fucking excuse...



It was her awakening in Storm 1.
I'm sure of it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> It was her awakening in Storm 1.
> I'm sure of it.



No,  was Rebirth, that stupid ass grin on her face as an awakening is not that.


----------



## G (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> It's quite poorly done. If you look to where the usual neckline on her clothes are, the boobs literally just stop and there's a line of flesh afterwards



That's quite disturbing.
And as I said before, the RtN costumes most likely wont make it in, as the movie isn't licenced or released in NA and EU.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Whoa wait, that's her Awakening Stance. They didn't include Byakugo as her Awakening? The fuck?


Sigh, it wouldn't even be that hard to add it in.

They really aren't updating any characters at all.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

Random said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or hate you.



Just laugh; saves you energy


----------



## Random (Jan 25, 2013)

G said:


> That's quite disturbing.
> And as I said before, the RtN costumes most likely wont make it in, as the movie isn't licenced or released in NA and EU.



They may not make as pre-order bonuses, but they will still be dlc


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sigh, it wouldn't even be that hard to add it in.
> 
> They really aren't updating any characters at all.



Like, is programming the seal on her forehead going to kill them? Or adding Byakugou especially? Fuck the visuals and the gameplay and the new characters for a minute, and just go back to the classic cast. I guess being the Fifth Hokage doesn't mean shit in this cast of champions.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm sincerely hoping that the lack of Byakugou is only for Bikini Tsunade, and not regular Tsunade. 

The optimist in me wants to say that they didn't include it in her Bikini form because the lines that stretch all over her body might be seen as too provocative?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

A model of Sakura in a skimpy 2-piece isn't provocative but some lines on an old ladies 24 year old body will be?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Like, is programming the seal on her forehead going to kill them? Or adding Byakugou especially? Fuck the visuals and the gameplay and the new characters for a minute, and just go back to the classic cast. I guess being the Fifth Hokage doesn't mean shit in this cast of champions.



Hey, meng. Maybe there are going to be multiple Tsunades. One with her original awakening in Storm1/2/Gen, and one with Byakugou.

...Maybe..Hopefully...please.. CC2


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Hey, meng. Maybe there are going to be multiple Tsunades. One with her original awakening in Storm1/2/Gen, and one with Byakugou.
> 
> ...Maybe..Hopefully...please.. CC2



Storm 1 and 2 showed little dedication in the means of updating classic characters. I can't suddenly get my hopes up that they'll update Tsunade, because they had two games to do so and haven't. I guess a few lines is just too much trouble for them.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok so here are my guesses as to how these costumes will be released normally once the game has been out for a while.

*Road To Ninja pack*
Known: Hinata, Sasuke
Best chance: Menma, Ino, Chouji, Tenten, Tsunade, Sai, Kushina (if she's playable)
Maybe: Neji, Shino, Kiba, Shikamaru, Kakashi (these characters have very minor visual changes so I only expect them if they have new jutsu or/and act different)

*Swimsuit pack*
Known: Sakura, Tsunade
Best chance: Hinata, Ino, Tenten
Maybe: Naruto, Sai, Shikamaru, Chouji, Kiba, Shino, Gaara, Temari, Kankuro (since they were all in the same ending, they're in maybe because the Konoha girls have the best chance)

*Anbu pack*
Known: Kakashi
Best chance: Itachi, Yamato
Maybe: Sai

*Konoha High pack*
Why: If we're getting a pack based on a swimsuit ending I think we're getting one based on the high school ending
Best chance: Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Hinata, Ino, Neji, Lee, Shikamaru, Chouji, Kiba, Shino, Tenten
Maybe: Kakashi, Tsunade


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Not going to lie, ANBU Itachi outfit sounds amazing.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> First Costume:



Now I know why this game is PEGI 16.  
Well count me in, CC2.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> A model of Sakura in a skimpy 2-piece isn't provocative but some lines on an old ladies 24 year old body will be?



I know, it's ridiculous but possible.
Hey, I'm just trying to give a little hope. It is stupid if they've updated no one bar Banana Tenten and Choji.



Gaiash said:


> *Swimsuit pack*
> Known: Sakura, Tsunade
> Best chance: Hinata, Ino, Tenten
> Maybe: Naruto, Sai, Shikamaru, Chouji, Kiba, Shino, Gaara, Temari, Kankuro (since they were all in the same ending, they're in maybe because the Konoha girls have the best chance)



Gimme Bikini Ino and I'm set


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm so excited about the jins though. I will say that based on my preferences in the manga mixed with what we've seen so far from the trailers, the frequency I would play with the jins in this order (excluding Gaara and Naruto):
1. Roshi - 4tails
2. Yugito - 2tails
3. Yagura - 3tails
4. Killer Bee (with Samehada) - 8tails
5. Fuu - 7 tails
6. Han - 5tails
7. Utakata - 6tails


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a feeling we would get a Swimsuit Tsunade


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> First Costume:
> 
> 
> For fuck's sake.



*It's from ED#10

*


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully they fix her chest issue at least.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Storm 1 and 2 showed little dedication in the means of updating classic characters. I can't suddenly get my hopes up that they'll update Tsunade, because they had two games to do so and haven't. I guess a few lines is just too much trouble for them.



Hey meng(take #2), maybe they didn't want to introduce Byakugou Tsunade ahead of the other Kages' introduction, you know? There's no point saying "THE 5 KAGES GO TO WAR WITH UPDATES" while we've already seen Tsunade. That would ruin the package surprise.

No?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 25, 2013)

Someone on the Saiyan Island forums mentioned we could possibly get a new trailer Monday?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Hey meng(take #2), maybe they didn't want to introduce Byakugou Tsunade ahead of the other Kages' introduction, you know? There's no point saying "THE 5 KAGES GO TO WAR WITH UPDATES" while we've already seen Tsunade. That would ruin the package surprise.
> 
> No?


Except we're seeing Tsunade's awakening stance. The Japanese costumes got them in battle, they could have done the same for Tsunade.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Hey meng(take #2), maybe they didn't want to introduce Byakugou Tsunade ahead of the other Kages' introduction, you know? There's no point saying "THE 5 KAGES GO TO WAR WITH UPDATES" while we've already seen Tsunade. That would ruin the package surprise.
> 
> No?



What Awakening updates could they possibly give? Gaara's is no different, neither would A's, Mei's, or Oonoki's. The most they could do for a couple of them like Oonoki and Mei is a moveset update but nothing further.

Tsunade's awakening doesn't demand much of a 'surprise' either. I mean really, its a design change, but they have no reason to change anything more. If they made her jutus a running tackle like her tilt then that'd be cool but I am REALLY not planning on getting my hopes up. I'm not even a Tsunade user yet I still respect updates when necessary.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> No,  was Rebirth, that stupid ass grin on her face as an awakening is not that.



You're right, I just checked.

Probably just mistook this for old ultimate ninja games.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Except we're seeing Tsunade's awakening stance. The Japanese costumes got them in battle, they could have done the same for Tsunade.





ThePromise said:


> What Awakening updates could they possibly give? Gaara's is no different, neither would A's, Mei's, or Oonoki's. The most they could do for a couple of them like Oonoki and Mei is a moveset update but nothing further.
> 
> Tsunade's awakening doesn't demand much of a 'surprise' either. I mean really, its a design change, but they have no reason to change anything more. If they made her jutus a running tackle like her tilt then that'd be cool but I am REALLY not planning on getting my hopes up. I'm not even a Tsunade user yet I still respect updates when necessary.



Okay


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 25, 2013)

REALLY!
Shorter combos on top of removal of ground combo?!


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> REALLY!
> Shorter combos on top of removal of ground combo?!


I could see a shot of Hinata about to use Twin Lion Fists. I'm glad that her moveset it staying the same, with all the characters that could use new moves getting no updates it would be a shame if one that was fine the way she is got updated instead.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> REALLY!
> Shorter combos on top of removal of ground combo?!



What part of the video are you talking about? All I'm hearing is the same shit we already know, what a useless interview ...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> What part of the video are you talking about? All I'm hearing is the same shit we already know, what a useless interview ...


I know, is this guy really the best person to represent the game? He can't say Naruto or Shippuden properly.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I know, is this guy really the best person to represent the game? He can't say Naruto or Shippuden properly.



He's not helping us perfect our 'ninja master skills' either, corny ass lmao.

I don't mind if he sounds uninformed about his own game, I just wish he'd reveal some new stuff. Showing us recycled footage doesn't make the interview worth it, wish they knew that.


----------



## Random (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> He's not helping us perfect our 'ninja master skills' either, corny ass lmao.
> 
> I don't mind if he sounds uninformed about his own game, I just wish he'd reveal some new stuff. Showing us recycled footage doesn't make the interview worth it, wish they knew that.



I hate the way he says Akatsuki and anime. Disgraceful.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Random said:


> I hate the way he says Akatsuki and anime. Disgraceful.



Meh, give him credit, he summed up Naruto's story as 'He wants to be the ultimate ninja', gave no background on Akatsuki or anything, so we can basically assume he doesn't know shit about this story in-depth. I think they just get any gullible sucker to bs for 4 minutes without telling us shit new.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 25, 2013)

damn Gai in that trailer has just 6 hit combo. hmmmm. if they reduced the number of hits they better add other ways to attack without repeating the same stuff


----------



## Random (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Meh, give him credit, he summed up Naruto's story as 'He wants to be the ultimate ninja', gave no background on Akatsuki or anything, so we can basically assume he doesn't know shit about this story in-depth. I think they just get any gullible sucker to bs for 4 minutes without telling us shit new.



I hate when people know nothing about the series they are making a game about, and then they get sent to talk about it and look like an idiot.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Random said:


> I hate when people know nothing about the series they are making a game about, and then they get sent to talk about it and look like an idiot.



Same, but it's whatever, we know he sounds really stupid and that's all that matters. His poor pronunciation and our annoyance won't stop him from cashing his check. 

Anyway on the Gai thing I just put in Generations and Gai's combo is basically the one without directions. They took away ONE part of that combo we saw, it was the second to last hit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 25, 2013)

Shortened combo probably means less KNJ bar gain when you're on the receiving end.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2013)

Which will be lovely when you're cornered by a hax awakening.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

Random said:


> I hate when people know nothing about the series they are making a game about, and then they get sent to talk about it and look like an idiot.


I think his job is talking to the media and running these events. The people who know what they're doing giving him the information he can reveal and that's why he doesn't give us any news, he doesn't know any and hasn't been told what people already know.


----------



## Random (Jan 25, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I think his job is talking to the media and running these events. The people who know what they're doing giving him the information he can reveal and that's why he doesn't give us any news, he doesn't know any and hasn't been told what people already know.



That's not what I'm talking about. Getting no news is one thing, but getting no news from a guy that doesn't even know what he is talking about is just insulting.

That guy obviously knows little to nothing about Naruto in general. He was given a story synopsis and he just went off of that. 

You shouldn't go talk about how inspiring and awesome a story is when you barely know anything about that story in the first place.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jan 25, 2013)

lol wow Tsunade swimsuit costume as well.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Which will be lovely when you're cornered by a hax awakening.



And like that we slowly return to how Storm 2 was


----------



## Daxter (Jan 25, 2013)

/Has no idea what's going on in this thread (lazy).



Gaiash said:


> *Anbu pack*
> Known: Kakashi
> Best chance: Itachi, Yamato
> Maybe: Sai



/Sees this.


Aw yeah.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 25, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I could see a shot of Hinata about to use Twin Lion Fists. I'm glad that her moveset it staying the same, with all the characters that could use new moves getting no updates it would be a shame if one that was fine the way she is got updated instead.



And you also see a shot of Gai using morning peacock.
This leaves me to believe that you can select different ultimates.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 25, 2013)

Animeblue said:


> *It's from ED#10
> 
> *



good, but where does Skura bikini costume come from?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 25, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> good, but where does Skura bikini costume come from?



The same ending.

Although I believe Sakura was also wearing a rather fetching sun hat in that ending 

---

Is it bad that I want to see a really muddy stage now, where one can constantly play as Bikini Sakura and Bikini Tsunade?  (Sakura even has types of grapples in her moveset )


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

-JT- said:


> The same ending.
> 
> Although I believe Sakura was also wearing a rather fetching sun hat in that ending
> 
> ...



I'm sure  is on sale somewhere JT.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 25, 2013)

Who wants that when you can play as the great Sakura in a bikini?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Dude I am going to block you, swear to god lmao


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2013)

Her awakening is full nudity.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Dude I am going to block you, swear to god lmao






Skywalker said:


> Her awakening is full nudity.


:ho


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Damn it Skywalker, don't encourage him.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Damn it Skywalker, don't encourage him.


But..just imagine that manly chest and flat ass.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 25, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> But..just imagine that manly chest and flat ass.



What happens in -JT-'s fantasies STAYS in -JT-'s fantasies!


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 25, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> But..just imagine that manly chest and flat ass.



Ooooooohhhhhhhhh Yeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> What happens in -JT-'s fantasies STAYS in -JT-'s fantasies!


I'm part of his fantasies.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 25, 2013)

Translation:

Namco Bandai Games will present at the Paris Manga & Sci-Fi Show, Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 a month before its release! The game will be available to all one month before the release! San Matsuyama, president of the famous studio CyberConnect 2 supports the development of Naruto video games, will be present Saturday, February 9 from 11H to 12H for a book signing. Come and bring your games!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 25, 2013)

I want confirmation the Swordsmen are playable.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow Naruto a month early? So rare wow the full game?- Lil B


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 25, 2013)

They mean the final demo. Final roster screen with only a few characters to choose from. Same as always every year.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 25, 2013)

Daxter said:


> /Has no idea what's going on in this thread (lazy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get your hopes up. That's just me guessing potential packs the costumes could be bunched in when released normally.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 26, 2013)

With swimsuit Tsunade confirmed, it's only a matter of time before swimsuit Mei shows up


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 26, 2013)

That swimsuit is going look so wrong when She use "heaven kick of pain"


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol Swimsuit Chiyo


----------



## Vash (Jan 26, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Lol Swimsuit Chiyo



Just when this day couldn't get any sexier...


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> With swimsuit Tsunade confirmed, it's only a matter of time before swimsuit Mei shows up


Well I suspect it'll be limited to Konoha ninja and maybe the sand siblings like in the ending they've come from.

Also I've thought of something. What if the empty slot next to Chouji is thin Chouji who plays like he does in his boss fight? I mean if Chouza is playable he'd be under Ino-Shika-Chou rather than in between them.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 26, 2013)

New Eu costume iiiis...

Nothing spectacular...normal Sasuke looks similar anyway.
It's Samurai sasuke from ending 6.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gAXYqCoVjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis crap.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 26, 2013)

I like how they're using costumes from endings.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 26, 2013)

Is CC2 running out of ideas or what? 

"Instead of updating old characters, let's give them costumes to distract the consumers "


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

I can only imagine what the rest will be.

Sigh, forget costumes, update the characters.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Is CC2 running out of ideas or what?
> 
> "Instead of updating old characters, let's give them costumes to distract the consumers "


Hilarious. They're DLC not included in the full game. Why would they upgrade old characters for people who only preorder the game? 

Don't be so silly.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

So this costume and Samurai Naruto will most likely be released together normally. So other that the school uniforms are there any other endings that have alternate outfits in?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 26, 2013)

There's one where all the guys are wearing suits

Buisness Suit Sasuke, lol 


Aeiou said:


> "Instead of updating old characters, let's give them costumes to distract the consumers "


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok I just got through watching all the endings. So the ones with the best chance of becoming costumes after the school uniforms are the suits Spiral mentioned. There's also an ending of Naruto fighting Team Gai that is a possibility as well as Hinata's cute little outfit from her ending but they're less likely.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

God forbid we get Naruto in the tights Gai and Lee wear ...god forbid.


----------



## Vash (Jan 26, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> God forbid we get Naruto in the tights Gai and Lee wear ...god forbid.



I would always use the green spandex wearing Naruto on the Broken Bond 360 game lol.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 26, 2013)

Kage Guards are the Blue support only slots.
Edo and Akatsuki have their own symbols.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 26, 2013)

Are Edo's the Mangekyou Sharingan-looking symbols?


----------



## DaKakz (Jan 26, 2013)

Instead of improving the gameplay, movesets and soundtrack they waste their time creating swimsuits for female characters.

WTF


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 26, 2013)

The roster doesn't look significantly improved. Some minor supporting characters that have shown sufficient moves in the manga such as Kurotsuchi and Chojuro are not fully playable which is a letdown IMO. I'm also not happy with the fact that the combos and jutsu/ougi of the more established cast haven't been updated.

Guess I will have to wait for the new Ultimate series to be released on the PS4 before I can play my dream Naruto game.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 26, 2013)

Based on the symbols.
Kinkaku and Ginkaku won't be playable.
The 6 other Swordsmen won't be playable.
Neither Zetsu will be playable.
The Kage Guards are support only.


Im gonna look at the roster and attenpt to decipher and guess the roster.
I will post the results.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 26, 2013)

What a joke after all the hype.

Oh well. I'm still definitely getting this game because I never got Generations, therefore I at least still have the likes of the Kages and Kabutomaru to look forward to.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 26, 2013)

The 6 Konoha symbols MUST be a mistake.
There's no 6 characters that could take this slot. There just aren't.

Well, there are minor characters without importance:

-The Rookies parents
-Izumo&Kotetsu
-Fuu&Torune
-Iruka
-Hiashi

Those aren't making it.
so WTF!????


----------



## -JT- (Jan 26, 2013)

Athruz said:


> The 6 Konoha symbols MUST be a mistake.
> There's no 6 characters that could take this slot. There just aren't.
> 
> Well, there are minor characters without importance:
> ...



Choza and Hiashi have a slight chance. Apart from that, you're right.

Maybe they are a way to keep the 6 Swordsmen reveal a surprise?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

Why would they have Konoha symbols though?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Why would they have Konoha symbols though?



If they had the mist symbol it would be too obvious.

Once they have been officially revealed, then they'll change them


----------



## Athruz (Jan 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Why would they have Konoha symbols though?



Because fail.

Well, they already messed up on Gaara's color, Kiba's stripes, character numbers, Kakuzu's black edo cloak and so on...
might be the same.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

We'll have to wait then.

If War Tobi is in, will they remove the other two versions or are they just stacking here?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

Masked Man is a boss fight so they may keep him, and possibly the other Tobi as well but I can't confirm that at all.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope they got rid of GoofyTobi...


----------



## Athruz (Jan 26, 2013)

Hopefully old Tobi is just another costume for War Tobi...hopefully.

So, i guess judging from this decyphering we get 2 Chojis, 2 Gaaras, 2 Bees and Pain+Nagato?
There's no excuse for this confusing arrangement if it was different.
OR maybe Gin&Kin are down there with Darui, but i doubt.
I was so hyped for them, now i'll be for a shitstorm.


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Are Edo's the Mangekyou Sharingan-looking symbols?



Why would they be?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Hopefully old Tobi is just another costume for War Tobi...hopefully.
> 
> So, i guess judging from this decyphering we get 2 Chojis, 2 Gaaras, 2 Bees and Pain+Nagato?
> There's no excuse for this confusing arrangement if it was different.
> ...


Ridiculous the amount of multiples there are.

Speaking of Pain/Nagato, just remove Pain entirely.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2013)

I expected the swordsmen to not be playable but Kinkaku? Wtf


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 26, 2013)

At least Kinkaku should be fully playable. I already know what his awakening would be. 


Edit


What is that symbol around the center of the roster box just below Kankuro? Who could that be?


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Edit
> 
> 
> What is that symbol around the center of the roster box just below Kankuro? Who could that be?



That's the anbu symbol.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 26, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Hopefully old Tobi is just another costume for War Tobi...hopefully.
> 
> So, i guess judging from this decyphering we get 2 Chojis, 2 Gaaras, 2 Bees and Pain+Nagato?
> There's no excuse for this confusing arrangement if it was different.
> ...


Two Chojis, Gaaras and Bees? What the hell are they thinking? Nardo and Sauce are at least justified because this happens all the time and they go through so many changes in the series, but the others?
The developers are being so lazy and letting alternate versions of existing characters take up places in the roster rather than simply replacing the old with the new and then making whole new characters.



Random said:


> Why would they be?



No idea, but FoY said the Edos have their own symbol.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 26, 2013)

Random said:


> That's the anbu symbol.



So which character could that be?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll be at Scifi Expo & Paris Manga.

I'll be testing the game  9 Feb !


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> So which character could that be?


Probably Danzo.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> So which character could that be?



Danzo or Shin?  Only ones I can think of.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 26, 2013)

Kinkaku and Ginkaku don't fit neither do the Swordsmen.
The Kage guard are support only.

Pakura
Gari
Toroi
Dodai
Kitsuchi
Zetsu

Have also been eliminated.
The last 6 appear to be Leaf.
The fuck?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

Something doesn't seem right. I don't see a Samurai symbol for Mifune or the rain for Hanzo. They're not unlocked either, they're just missing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm starting to think this list isn't the final version. Plus it's from the English demo, they always mess something up.


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2013)

i don't think we should go off of this character list. It most likely isn't completely finished or is purposefully fixed so that people won't know what characters will be in.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, what's the count for all the boxes? If there's more than 80 then it's most likely to be real.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe the DLC EU costumes are for the normal post-timeskip/Shippuuden versions of the characters from Storm 2. The latest one showing Sasuke in that samurai outfit from that ending is being used for the Hebi Sasuke that was in Storm 2, you can tell by looking at his hairstyle that shows his forehead.

That is my guess.

And wow, it sure is complicated to tell which characters will be in due to all those symbols.  But I think we should wait for a final trailer, where all the characters that have so far appeared in scans will likely be there, to come out to settle all these doubts, 'cause we are all getting pretty insecure and let down already by some speculations. The game still isn't out so they likely are still developing a couple of things. 

*EDIT:* Gaiash, BlazingInferno and Random already said it before me. XD

But to give my input in some things, I think characters like Pakura, Gari, Toroi, Dodai and the White Zetsus would make sense to not make it to the game, but Kitsuchi should given he's one of the 5 Generals in charge of the 5 Alliance's divisions. In fact, those first 4 characters would make sense to put them as support characters.

And in the scenario of just 1 of the KinGin brothers being playable, I think that one would be Kinkaku because he was the hardest to seal from the two.

Lets be patient people.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol why does EVERYONE want Zetsu? He's like the Karin of characters anyway, we'd have a completely random moveset.


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Well, what's the count for all the boxes? If there's more than 80 then it's most likely to be real.



They could have still either messed up or purposely used the wrong symbols to throw people off


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Lol why does EVERYONE want Zetsu? He's like the Karin of characters anyway, we'd have a completely random moveset.


He's the only Akatsuki member that isn't playable yet.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd love a DLC costume of Sakura with it's own move set that looked like Sennin of Hardwork's Sig. 

Why didn't Kishi give her the blossom Axe?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 26, 2013)

No one's wondering what those 3 Sound Symbols are? Orochimaru would have a Leaf symbol for sure beside Jiraiya and Tsunade. I assume there would be _one_ Sound Symbol for early Part 2 Kabuto, seeing as he was in one demo, but other than that, who else would those belong to?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## Athruz (Jan 26, 2013)

Wait a second...
The roster is divided into Alliance on the left and Evil on the right.
The only (arguably) evil Konoha members are Danzo, Orochimaru, Masked Man, Madara and well...Mizuki? 
Six Konoha symbols on the right cannot be occupied by evil chars, but it's incredibly unlikely for real Konoha shinobi to sit there right in the middle of Jinchuriki, Sound, Akatsuki etc. and not with their comrades.

I'm thinking those are just cover-ups for 6SOTM OR a screwup.
Maybe the sand symbol next to those is aswell, and we are getting Gin&Kin in it's place.

Wishful thinking.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> He's the only Akatsuki member that isn't playable yet.



Well all he's been in the manga is mass fodder for this boring war. If people get him and they find that his moveset is as bad as Tobi, what then? Now they're gonna look dumb because they pressured CC2 to do it and they had no decent material to do it. lol


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think we should bother trying to figure out which characters go where on that picture, since it doesn't seem correct to begin with.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> No one's wondering what those 3 Sound Symbols are? Orochimaru would have a Leaf symbol for sure beside Jiraiya and Tsunade. I assume there would be _one_ Sound Symbol for early Part 2 Kabuto, seeing as he was in one demo, but other than that, who else would those belong to?  Or am I missing something?



I was wondering this too, but come on, Oro must be one of the Sound symbols.
It'll be him, Kabuto, Kabutomaru and possibly Kimimaro?


----------



## Athruz (Jan 26, 2013)

Promise, Zetsu is first of all a plant man. That cannot be bland.

He has flytrap spikes shooting outta his chest (smh.), Chakradraining spores, Kagerou (fusing with objects like Oro), can combine with other Zetsu, can substitute his opponent's body(for awakening, maybe?) and is decent with Kunai and normal Taijutsu.

And never forget black Zetsu with Mokuton. He's the goddamn land afterall.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 26, 2013)

Swimsuit Tsunade, eh? Looks like Europe hit the jackpot 

I'm loving these DLC costumes. And yes, they are clearly taking the costumes from the endings which, to me, is awesome  I love the Naruto endings.

But why did Europe have to get Broken Youth Sauce?  That was my favorite ending (such artistry)!
Well, CC2 will probably just make all of these costumes available within the first week or so.

On that note: here are my costume hopefuls  (And NO business suit anybody. I love Shinkokyuu, but those costumes would be way beyond incongruous).

Ending 2 (Michi to You All) Naruto  (I'm tentative to ask for this since there are so many damn versions of Naruto already)

We will probably get Swimsuit Hinata or Ino.

Ending 15 (U CAN DO IT!) Team Gai

Anbu Itachi or Kakashi would be nice.


I just noticed. A fourth of these damn endings are of Sakura walking on the beach. 

By the way, how many of you actually don't think Jiraiya will be playable? I'm curious...


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I was wondering this too, but come on, Oro must be one of the Sound symbols.
> It'll be him, Kabuto, Kabutomaru and possibly Kimimaro?



This. Oro would definetly be a sound symbol. He isn't part of the leaf anymore.


----------



## PopoTime (Jan 26, 2013)

SWIMSUIT TSUNADE! 



img below


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

Old news Popo


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 26, 2013)

By the way, the list looks fucked up. Who  the hell could those 6 Leaf symbols be?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 26, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I was wondering this too, but come on, Oro must be one of the Sound symbols.
> It'll be him, Kabuto, Kabutomaru and possibly Kimimaro?





Random said:


> This. Oro would definetly be a sound symbol. He isn't part of the leaf anymore.



Orochimaru left Konoha before the plot even began, yet he has been along the Sannin in every Storm game to date. Why would he be put there now? FoY said Edo's get their own symbol, but it'd be understandable if Kimimaro had a sound symbol. I swear Kabuto and Kabuchimaru will share one slot. Excluding Orochimaru, that still leaves two sound symbols (there's one character slot revealed in the middle of those sound slots that I can't make out.. assuming it's kabuto).


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Orochimaru left Konoha before the plot even began, yet he has been along the Sannin in every Storm game to date. Why would he be put there now? FoY said Edo's get their own symbol, but it'd be understandable if Kimimaro had a sound symbol. I swear Kabuto and Kabuchimaru will share one slot. Excluding Orochimaru, that still leaves two sound symbols (there's one character slot revealed in the middle of those sound slots that I can't make out.. assuming it's kabuto).



False, Orochimaru has always been next the Kabuto in the character select at least since Storm 2


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 26, 2013)

Ah, you're actually right (my memory failing me once again ).

Well based on Generations' character roster, will Kabuto and Kabuchimaru still hold two separate slots? If so, then that'd be 3/4, including that one known character inbetween the sound symbols. Just wondering about what FoY said about Edos getting their own symbol then, otherwise I'd assume that the final one would be Kimimaro.


----------



## Si Style (Jan 26, 2013)

Just tried to map out the character roster - Konoha symbol must be a placeholder, it simply doesn't work otherwise, there are not that many Konoha characters.


----------



## G (Jan 26, 2013)

Kimono Sasuke.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 26, 2013)

Kage Guard support only again? Well that's disappointing.


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2013)

G said:


> Kimono Sasuke.



That's not a Kimono


----------



## Jaga (Jan 26, 2013)

new video!!



plus new screens! are those multiple jutsus selection??


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

It'd help if it wasn't that same guy talking about the game lol ..


----------



## Random (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't watch the video for some reason . Is there a youtube version of it?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

Si Style said:


> Just tried to map out the character roster - Konoha symbol must be a placeholder, it simply doesn't work otherwise, there are not that many Konoha characters.


That would make sense. Looking at those with another village symbol they're all characters we already know are playable like the Jinchuriki, Storm 2 characters, Kimimaro and characters introduced in Generations. Not to mention there are six on what seems to be the antagonists side, there aren't six Konoha villains outside Akatsuki.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2013)

My god that dude makes me wanna fucking kick him in the balls  that better be the last video of him cuz I'm tired of hearing his horrible pronunications.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 26, 2013)

Why is that dude even there? Why's it always him?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Why is that dude even there? Why's it always him?



He's clearly the Professor Oak of UNS, an authority on the story and fundamentals of the game.

We need him.

Gotham needs him.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

We clearly don't deserve his correct pronunciation of everything.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

He's not the representative we as fans deserve.

..but he's the one we need right now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2013)

Reminds me of this: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1&v=zaiIGgWcPwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Reminds me of this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?1&v=zaiIGgWcPwc[/YOUTUBE]



You would need to be the biggest dweeb to think punching the air like a dork is the ultimate form of bad assery from a DBZ game.

And kill that narrator with his 'BECOME A SUPER CYAN!' mistake lol.

What a waste of resources making that game ...know what I'm saiyan?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

Super Sayian Swagga.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Super Cyan Swagga.



Let me just correct that for ya


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

Such a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 26, 2013)

Why the fuck don't we get the epic DLC from Japan?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 26, 2013)

I seen the madara pics, just simply beautiful!!!


----------



## G (Jan 26, 2013)

Random said:


> That's not a Kimono


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2013)

*@MS81:* Source? Like um, actual scans? Or you just mean his visible silhouette in one the artboxes?

Speaking of him, I hope that by the time we get him we also get the chance to play in  Its a plain epic set for the fight against the 5 Kages.



Jaga said:


> new video!!
> 
> 
> 
> plus new screens! are those multiple jutsus selection??



I think I can recognize some new battlefields such as the Waterfall of Truth, the inside of the , the desert where Gaara fought the Edo Kages and that valley where Raikage and Tsunade intercepted KCM Naruto and Bee.

But since it is just a demo, that might not be the full battle stages list. So we should wait a bit more.


----------



## Grimsley (Jan 26, 2013)

im really dissapointed tsunade didn't have byakogou as her awakening, that could mean we wont get up to the madara vs kage fight.  the sanin's always get paid dust in the storm games. i like the look of anbu kakashi though.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Just wondering about what FoY said about Edos getting their own symbol then, otherwise I'd assume that the final one would be Kimimaro.


FoY made a guess. It doesn't mean he's right. And even if said guess is right it'll be characters first introduced as Edo Tensei'd rather than every Edo character since there are several Akatsuki slots.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 26, 2013)

Quite shocked there aren't any slots for Kitsuchi and Kurosutchi


----------



## MS81 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *@MS81:* Source? Like um, actual scans? Or you just mean his visible silhouette in one the artboxes?
> 
> Speaking of him, I hope that by the time we get him we also get the chance to play in  Its a plain epic set for the fight against the 5 Kages.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2013)

MS81 said:


>



Sorry but that one turned out to be fake. 

We will be able to tell a real scan, for example, if his concept art comes showing him with his  And without the fan since that is likely gonna be part of Tobi/Obito's moveset.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

MS81 said:


>


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YerxGI6U5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eHav (Jan 26, 2013)

i havent followed this much, is madara revealed or confirmed or something? he would make this game perfect for me, since we're getting hanzo and the jins and mifune already.

what about the old kages? any info on them being in or not?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 26, 2013)

eHav said:


> i havent followed this much, is madara revealed or confirmed or something? he would make this game perfect for me, since we're getting hanzo and the jins and mifune already.
> 
> what about the old kages? any info on them being in or not?


None of them have been properly revealed yet. However Madara is on the Despair cover behind Tobi and Gaara's new Ultimate is based on his fight with the Edo Kage so they should be playable.


----------



## eHav (Jan 26, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> None of them have been properly revealed yet. However Madara is on the Despair cover behind Tobi and Gaara's new Ultimate is based on his fight with the Edo Kage so they should be playable.



.... YES!!!!!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 26, 2013)

MS81 said:


>



FAKE ass scans


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 27, 2013)

New Storm 3 interview: 

Interesting tidbit...


> *Siliconera: It seems like more emphasis has been put on the Awakening move since you can activate it at anytime in Ultimate Ninja Storm 3. Why did you decide to focus more on the awakening? When I play online it sometimes seems like whoever gets to the awakening first has a huge advantage in the fight.*
> 
> 
> Yuki Nishikawa (CC2):This is not a system that would allow “whoever gets to the awakening first [to have] a huge advantage.” Up until the previous installment, we balanced the game so that it could become a player’s last trump card, but in Storm 3, the timing at which you use the Awakening becomes an important gamble. *For example, characters who can activate their Awakening at any time (Instant Awakening) will carry risks when they are Awakened, including having the total chakra or health decreased.* Therefore, carelessly activating the Awakening mode could potentially put you in a tight spot. The player is required to analyze the battle conditions and choose when it would be advantageous to use it during battle.


So Instant Awakenings might affect the Chakra gauge _and_ the Health gauge too. 




Jaga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw the video myself, and yeah it's Naruto doing an aerial Rasengan. You even see the justu name pop-up on the screen.

If you can watch the vid, Naruto does it at around 2:48


That either means Naruto can now do it exclusively, or maybe various others now have an aerial Jutsu as well.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 27, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> Interesting tidbit...
> So Instant Awakenings might affect the Chakra gauge _and_ the *Health gauge* too.



Whaaat


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 27, 2013)

We've already known that. And isn't the aerial Rasengan just a part of Naruto's combos from the previous games?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 27, 2013)

As mentioned I believe the 6 Konoha slots are really put there to throw us off. Looking at what the Swordsmen have shown in the Hack and Slash battles thus far, I think they have enough moves to warrant playability in the game, as do Kinkaku and Ginkaku. 

I don't get why Choji will get another slot since what they've shown us indicate that the base character has the same move set, Jutsu and Ougi. That slot could really be Choza's slot then. And of they do add Choza I don't understand why Kitsuchi is missing.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 27, 2013)

The more I think about it, the more I'm upset about the omission of Kitsuchi, Kurotsuchi and Kinkaku in the playable roster. It just makes no sense at all. Chojuro and Black Zetsu also deserve to be playable too. 
I am the type of player/fan who ares more about the roster and moveset than the gameplay (when the latter is what I consider to be at least decent). UNS3 was supposed to spoil us *more * in those 2 departments...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 27, 2013)

After Madara is revealed, I expect to encounter alot of Noobs using him online like they are the shit or MLG masters of Storm 3.
Every youtube video someone is asking about Madara.
Sheesh...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2013)

Let them use their Madara, Tenten will spank him.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Whaaat



How is this a bad thing? maybe finally a Susano'o scrub will have something to worry about since getting out of their combos is a fucking CHORE. Health diminishing makes them think twice, since if you can't get the opponent, you risk much more.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 27, 2013)

They had better do something about Onoki, Masked Man and Danzo's jutsus.


----------



## G (Jan 27, 2013)

If those jutsus stay the same i wont bother playing online.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't play online either and I don't see the probme with thoses jutsus.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2013)

I never played Generations so I have no clue, what was wrong with Danzo's jutsu?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess it's fast and has a wide range. His jutsu was never a problem for me, but his Awakening is a whole new level of overpowered. It's at like susano'o level overpowered. He's fast, he hits hard, his jutsu becomes incredibly powerful and STILL comes out fast. You can't match that power without either having a significant lead in health, awakening yourself, having ideal supports, or just hoping they're baddies and need to awaken every time they come close to losing to someone with skills. His power becomes overwhelming and he's one of the last awakenings you want to deal with in a close-quarters map.

One of my most intense matches involved a singles with Danzo v.s. my PTS Sasuke. Had to Awaken to have any chance. Was epic, and desperate, but I came out the victor.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 27, 2013)

Another useless DLC costume for Europe...


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

.

...Yaaaay ...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2013)

What am I looking at?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Your destiny, Luke.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like there will be a Sakura outfit for each region.

Japan has Swimsuit Sakura (Ending 10)
Europe has Schoolgirl Sakura (Ending 2)

So, what do you guys think the U.S. will get? 
I don't think there are any other outfits for Sakura in the endings besides the variant of the swimsuit with the hat and the small jacket. Maybe we'll get TenTen instead (wishful thinking)

Isn't it amazing how costumes can distract the fanbase from actual characters?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Your destiny, Luke.


I can't rep you enough. 



HiroshiSenju said:


> So, what do you guys think the U.S. will get?


With our luck, probably only the Goku costume.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 27, 2013)

I want both the Sakura costumes. 
Also I will just wreck the Madara noobs with Fu.
I expect "Suicide-Madara" and "KillMadaraHaters" as Madara fanboys alt accounts I will meet online.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2013)

CC2 please give EU a Hinata costume, and I forgive the useless ones you gave us.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 27, 2013)

The only costume I would look forward to if EU gets it would be menma and Anbu itachi and kakashi, the rest not so much


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 27, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> CC2 please give EU a Hinata costume, and I forgive the useless ones you gave us.


Atleast you get costumes.


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2013)

I love how EU is like "these costumes suck, give us  something better". Then there's the americans who only have the goku costume and we are like "Please just give us something more".


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2013)

Random said:


> I love how EU is like "these costumes suck, give us  something better". Then there's the americans who only have the goku costume and we are like "Please just give us something more".


It makes me sad because we'll probably get nothing.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

We're a little more than a month away and there's still details we don't know about the game. You guys gotta relax..


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> We're a little more than a month away and there's still details we don't know about the game. You guys gotta relax..


No, you relax.

We'll probably hear about it after the EU, anyway.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> No, you relax.
> 
> We'll probably hear about it after the EU, anyway.



The guy who couldn't think rationally about the situation and instead risked jumping in the air, where he couldn't dodge, in order to get the best of his former master and as a result was burned alive and had to be confined in a suit for the rest of his life to live and takes it out on others by choking them with the Force, is telling me to relax.

Ironyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> The guy who couldn't think rationally about the situation and instead risked jumping in the air, where he couldn't dodge, in order to get the best of his former master and as a result was burned alive and had to be confined in a suit for the rest of his life to live and takes it out on others by choking them with the Force, is telling me to relax.
> 
> Ironyyyyyyyyyy



Says the guy with Sasuke as his set


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Random said:


> Says the guy with Sasuke as his set



......Yeah ....not getting the joke.


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> ......Yeah ....not getting the joke.



If you don't get the joke, then there is no use in me explaining it. Point is, Sasuke isn't very relaxed either.

Anyway, I've been assuming that the pre-order dlc that other countries are getting will at least be up for sale in the U.S., but I may be wrong. That would suck.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Difference is that one of them has their skin in-tact and hasn't lost their limbs due to arrogance. Not to mention I'm not growing upset over lack of NA costume news. Not the best comparison.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Difference is that one of them has their skin in-tact and hasn't lost their limbs due to arrogance. Not to mention I'm not growing upset over lack of NA costume news. Not the best comparison.



Are you really sitting here and trying to justify Sasuke's rationality?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Are you really sitting here and trying to justify Sasuke's rationality?



Do you see me making this thread about Sasuke? 

How about we move on..


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Difference is that one of them has their skin in-tact and hasn't lost their limbs due to arrogance. Not to mention I'm not growing upset over lack of NA costume news. Not the best comparison.



It wasn't a comparison, it was a point, but whatever. You're no fun anyway.

On topic again, for some reason, I want Gaara to have a casual clothes costume. And Lee should get a Bruce Lee costume, that one is a lot less likely to happen though.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Do you see me making this thread about Sasuke?
> 
> How about we move on..



Nothings going on right now so who cares what we talk about.  

And Sasuke isn't really a character worth defending


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Random said:


> It wasn't a comparison, it was a point, but whatever. You're no fun anyway.
> 
> On topic again, for some reason, I want Gaara to have a casual clothes costume. And Lee should get a Bruce Lee costume, that one is a lot less likely to happen though.



A terrible point that you should feel bad for making, because it was terrible. Now how about you take a potato chip ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



And eat it!




Gaara is a stationary fighter so a costume for him may not be that exciting. Now LEE on the other hand, give him some Saiyan Armor and we'll have a winner.

Fox, your occupation is a lie.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Fox, your occupation is a lie.



What are you talking about? Is it my Profile? Haven't changed the thing in years......


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 27, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Nothings going on right now so who cares what we talk about.
> 
> And Sasuke isn't really a character worth defending



Sasuke is best character in the manga but you will all see what I mean in the near future...


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Foxve said:


> What are you talking about? Is it my Profile? Haven't changed the thing in years......



Well it says your occupation was being real and I was all, "Yeah, this jest would work!" So I thought I'd come at you with a whole "It's not real!" 

I was limited on comebacks, as you can see


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> The guy who couldn't think rationally about the situation and instead risked jumping in the air, where he couldn't dodge, in order to get the best of his former master and as a result was burned alive and had to be confined in a suit for the rest of his life to live and takes it out on others by choking them with the Force, is telling me to relax.
> 
> Ironyyyyyyyyyy


I became the ultimate badass because of it, and saved the galaxy. 

I blame the women.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I became the ultimate badass because of it, and saved the galaxy.
> 
> I blame the women.



After being an old man's bitch for what, only 20 years or so?

Worth it eh?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Well it says your occupation was being real and I was all, "Yeah, this jest would work!" So I thought I'd come at you with a whole "It's not real!"
> 
> I was limited on comebacks, as you can see



Ah, but when I said Sasuke wasn't a character worth defending, I was being real with you. 

And about the costumes. Pretty sure every country will get them all at some point. Be it in pre-orders or as DLC......


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Ah, but when I said Sasuke wasn't a character worth defending, I was being real with you.
> 
> And about the costumes. Pretty sure every country will get them all at some point. Be it in pre-orders or as DLC......



Oh, actively hating characters~

Exactly, just need to wait so we see what NA gets, not like release is coming in a few days.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 27, 2013)

Am I the only person worried about the lackluster roster?
And what about the shit ton of features they said would be revealed?


----------



## Si Style (Jan 27, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Am I the only person worried about the lackluster roster?



Yes, please drop it - Fulfil your anger quota on the Gamespot forums.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 27, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> After Madara is revealed, I expect to encounter alot of Noobs using him online like they are the shit or MLG masters of Storm 3.
> Every youtube video someone is asking about Madara.
> Sheesh...



honestly? it's the only reason im looking forward to gettin the game. all the other characters are just gona be recycled. nothing that i havent seen


----------



## Vash (Jan 27, 2013)

While I've already said I'm not exactly pleased about everyone from Storm 2 being carried over, bitching about the roster... *a roster which hasn't even been fully revealed yet*, is beyond dumb. Seriously, come on now.



T-Bag said:


> honestly? it's the only reason im looking forward to gettin the game. all the other characters are just gona be recycled. nothing that i havent seen



I'm also looking forward to the only new character, Madara


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

What's funny is that the roster may not even be relevant a week after release since everyone's checked out the abusable characters and awakenings, as well as OP supports by that time.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 27, 2013)

Schoolgirl Sakura actually is really nice...only thing i imagine her looking half good with. 



ThePromise said:


> What's funny is that the roster may not even be relevant a week after release since everyone's checked out the abusable characters and awakenings, as well as OP supports by that time.



If you go in with that attitude, it's all you're getting of course. But it's realistic, we know CC2.

FOY, you are not. Most of all, i worry about characters occupying two or more slots. If we get 2 Bees, 2 Chojis, Gaaras, 2 Tobis + Masked Man and Nagato + Pain, that's already completely voiding the possibility of swordsmen and Gin/Kin. Which i REALLY hope not to happen, it will make the game feel incredibly incomplete to have such loads of Story-only characters. For no reason, anyway, since they can create dozens of costumes and had 3 years development time.

Who says it's gonna happen, though?
Stay positive, don't lose your hope yet and wait a bit more...we can still get the best Naruto game to date.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

After Storm 2 you can't expect much less.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 27, 2013)

I just noticed that Snake cloak Kabuto still has the same crappy dead body summoning jutsu... 
CC2 better be kidding.. Simply preposterous. If this game really is for the fans, they'd have focused more on updating character movesets instead of DLC costumes. I'm appalled.

I'm not saying they did nothing right. Darui, the jins and Obito are in it, but there's just this feeling that something is missing. It feels incomplete. UNS3 was awaited as the grand finale of this game series on PS3 after all. C'est dommage.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, they still have some time to redeem themselves.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm most certainly in the "new characters first" camp before "new costumes" camp. At least Black Zetsu.  So I hear we have a swimsuit Tsunade and Sakura. Good fun, but with the same moveset, Ougi and UJ as the regular ones? That lowers the whole "wow, costumes" for me. 


Athruz said:


> Who says it's gonna happen, though?
> Stay positive, don't lose your hope yet and wait a bit more...we can still get the best Naruto game to date.


True enough.
I wonder how many games they can squeeze out, though.
Maybe Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 10 will have all characters, updated movesets, hack and slash mode, the entire story, and each fight being a boss fight with the animated sequences. Not sure if people would enjoy that in the long run, but I'd love it.

Until that day, I'll gladly play this game. And 4, 5, maybe even 6, etc etc...  I've yet to watch any videos with the Jins, so I'm looking forward to see them on screen for the first time.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

Cloaked Kabuto hasn't had any worthwhile battles. His Awakening, if they DO include Snake Sage, should be very much improved. I'm still pissed Sasuke v.s. Deidara wasn't a boss battle ...would've been way better than Deidara v.s. Gaara. Yawn.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> .
> 
> ...Yaaaay ...


----------



## Walkway (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Cloaked Kabuto hasn't had any worthwhile battles. His Awakening, if they DO include Snake Sage, should be very much improved. I'm still pissed Sasuke v.s. Deidara wasn't a boss battle ...would've been way better than Deidara v.s. Gaara. Yawn.



It was for variety's sake, probably. They can make it up to sauce fans like myself if Danzo gets a boss battle. It's pretty much the only Boss Battle Sasuke will get a chance to have as the player character considering he's absent for the rest of the chapters that will be covered in the game.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 27, 2013)

Found these on the Saiyan Island forums: 



These actually came from Bandai's Facebook page.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _rant_ 



Man... this is fucked 
Outdated jutsu, shit character roster, and not to mention that most of their time has been focussed on wasting time with these shitty alternate costumes. 
The game will have to go gold within the month so they can print and ship it by the end of February for a March release, so they've just been riding us for fools.
Story mode better be good, CC2, otherwise burn in hell


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 27, 2013)

This focus on DLC costumes by CC2 is infuriating. We want MORE gameplay and character reveals, dammit!!! It's only a little more than a month away and we're still grappling with so many uncertainties!!!!

That said, I have this feeling that the Swordsmen and Gin/Kin are playable. Let's wait and see :0)!!!


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 27, 2013)

All of your tears are fucking delicious 

I'm happy with the game so far except for the Ring-Outs. You know what could have solved this mess for all of you unsatisfied fans? Not playing Generations :ho

I knew this shit would happen. March release date? Up to Obito? Don't make me laugh. The anime has more filler than Dolly Parton's face  (no offense to our country superstar, of course)

CC2 really did screw up, though. They should have waited. Looks like the true complete wowzer Storm game we will get will be Ultimate Ninja Storm 4


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 27, 2013)

They'll file for bankruptcy before they regain the fans trust again for NUNS4


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 27, 2013)

I wanna know what dumbass thought Ring-outs was a GENIUS idea. Probably that dumbshit in the interviews telling us to perfect our 'ninja master skills' ...

/leaks delicious tears for HiroshiSenju to sample


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 27, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> *I wanna know what dumbass thought Ring-outs was a GENIUS idea.* Probably that dumbshit in the interviews telling us to perfect our 'ninja master skills' ...
> 
> /leaks delicious tears for HiroshiSenju to sample



This^^ 

I mean if they wanted to do some form of ring out system they should have made it so the match doesn't end and instead you knock them into another area of the map. Like some DoA shit or something. For example in that first ring out vid we've seen on one of the roofs in konoha , sauce should have been knocked down to that street level leaf village map that we have been playing for the last two games and kept the fight going. These are fucking NINJAS!!

They need to expand the playing field. Not restrict us 

Edit: Also the focus on costumes is garbage


----------



## Pein (Jan 27, 2013)

cosmovsgoke is insane, this game will easily surpass generations sales. Bankruptcy my ass, if asura's wrath didn't kill them nothing will.

I also appreciate the costumes, I hate when they keep releasing video's on characters takes the hype away from them. Who even talks about Darui, Hanzo or mifune these days.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 27, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> They'll file for bankruptcy before they regain the fans trust again for NUNS4



Lolno. You're hopelessly naive if you truly believe that.
Not all fans are as discontent as you may be, and as much as you like to think it isn't so, fans will continue buying Naruto games indefinitely. Hell, I know damn well 99.9% of the people in this thread will buy the game. Why? Because we love the hell out of the Naruto games series, even if we do have complaints. Worse still, fans, most of all, are sheep who will bat their eyes (in layman's terms, throw their money) at any little piece of candy that CC2 hands out. Don't delude yourself. The Diehard Fanbase is large enough to sustain CC2's sales, and if anything, Storm 3 will sell more than Storm 2.



ThePromise said:


> I wanna know what dumbass thought Ring-outs was a GENIUS idea. Probably that dumbshit in the interviews telling us to perfect our 'ninja master skills' ...
> 
> /leaks delicious tears for HiroshiSenju to sample





On a serious note, I'm hoping CC2 will reveal that Ring Outs are an OPTIONAL feature because frankly, the Ring Out feature is the most detrimental part of the game right now. And I agree. Whoever decided to suggest Ring Outs should be castrated.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2013)

My only problem (beside ring outs of course) is that if Kinkaku, Ginkaku and the swordsmen aren't playable or at the very least unlockable as challenges to face with any playable characters they were a huge waste of hype and shouldn't have been in the trailer if they're a fight you have once and then either leave alone or can only fight using the people who fought them normally.


----------



## Pein (Jan 27, 2013)

Rings out are simply the worst thing they could have added, rasengan spammers will abuse the fuck out of it.

I understand not giving me the 7 swordsmen, fine whatever. But not making the Kage guards playable fucking sucks, barring Ao everyone has enough feats. 

They just need Nagato, Edo Itachi, Madara and the Edo kages now and this will be the best naruto game ever.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 27, 2013)

*@Gaiash:* Agreed with that "if" post of yours.

I am meh-ish about school girl costume for Sakura. I prefer the bikini one honestly >3. From the EU released ones Sasuke's the coolest one for now. I think only Naruto is left for EU...unless I am wrong. 

But I really don't get all the rage with the game. Yeah it's not perfect in terms of the ring outs thing but besides that, the game is looking pretty epic. We can't jump to conclusions over that unfinished roster yet from that English demo, as for the DLC costumes, I already said for what & whom I think they'll be for.

Now then, this week airs the episode of Naruto and Bee meeting with Itachi and Nagato. Who do you think are gonna be confirmed this week? Those two or maybe the Edo Kages? Or someone else entirely?

Personally it would be a treat if they confirm prime, red-haired Nagato. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Found these on the Saiyan Island forums:
> 
> 
> 
> These actually came from Bandai's Facebook page.



Nice cards. Gives some hope on the Swordsmen having their own moveset.


----------



## Pein (Jan 27, 2013)

Nagato and Itachi this week. Next week or mid february the edo kages. I could see Garra's dad being revealed this week too. 

If red hair nagato is in I hope it just isn't a awakening I would hate playing decrepit grey haired nagato.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 27, 2013)

ring outs was the most retarded idea. i hope its its canceled in the online mode


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 27, 2013)

Pein said:


> cosmovsgoke is insane, this game will easily surpass generations sales. *Bankruptcy my ass, if asura's wrath didn't kill them nothing will.*



Did Asura's Wrath really do that poorly in sales?



HiroshiSenju said:


> On a serious note, I'm hoping CC2 will reveal that Ring Outs are an OPTIONAL feature because frankly, the Ring Out feature is the most detrimental part of the game right now. And I agree. Whoever decided to suggest Ring Outs should be castrated.



Did you guys ever consider Ringouts being a feature for Custom Ranked Matches? For those of you who haven't played Generations.. there are Ranked Matches like Storm 2, and Custom Ranked Matches, which have different features and conditions. The two have absolutely no relation with each other, and are optional. Ring outs might be an added feature of CRM's, so it most likely won't disrupt your normal form of play... possibly.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 27, 2013)

well like you already know, to sell generations 2, some characters have to be with-held from being playable. its business, the manga is almost over and theres not going to be another big reveal save rikudo-sennin himself. they have to play it wise.

I on the otherhand still waiting for their gameplay additions they mentioned.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe we will reach a Storm 4, before Generations 2 appears on the market. All within the next three years, judging by the way CC2 seems to be working.


----------



## Random (Jan 27, 2013)

Generations 2, if it is made, should not have priority over the main numbered titles. They shouldn't withhold vital characters back for what is basically a gimmick game.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 27, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> ring outs was the most retarded idea. i hope its its canceled in the online mode



Do you have a PS3?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't have much issue with things tbh. My most anticipated characters are all in, single player story mode is looking good as usual. Hoping that the extra modes from Generations get carried over.



HiroshiSenju said:


> I knew this shit would happen. March release date? Up to Obito? Don't make me laugh. The anime has more filler than Dolly Parton's face  (no offense to our country superstar, of course)



But with Beast Mode, EMS, & all Jins being playable with Edo Madz on the boxart, it seems pretty clear that they don't care about what the anime team is doing right now


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2013)

Random said:


> Generations 2, if it is made, should not have priority over the main numbered titles. They shouldn't withhold vital characters back for what is basically a gimmick game.


Also it make it easier for them to program Storm 4 by programing characters for Generations 2 deducing the number of characters they'd need to make.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 27, 2013)

Also...

No Gai VS Kisame? No Konan VS Tobi? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 28, 2013)

My bankruptcy comment was a joke 

Contrary to popular belief, I am actually looking forward to this game, I just fear I'll be as let down with it as I was with Assassin's Creed III


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmmm...new Nardo game?

It's going to have to try VERY hard if it hopes to beat JJBA: All-Star Battle.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 28, 2013)

Why with all the shitty costumes? we need some good costumes. I'd like:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 28, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Do you have a PS3?



yeah i do and if u decide to add me so we could play a few games here it is

PSN -->  Reisaku (fuckin jap name, my bro created the acc when he younger)

just let me know its you, cuz i have a habit of canceling requests when i dont know who its from  




Red Raptor said:


> Also...
> 
> No Gai VS Kisame? No Konan VS Tobi? Hmmmmmmm



ur kiddin. right?



Father said:


> Why with all the shitty costumes? we need some good costumes. I'd like:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



yes...

i've always wanted an akatsuki cloak for kakuzu and orochimaru. oro looks crazy in it especially


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 28, 2013)

I wonder who will voice Madara in both Japanese and English?  Richard Epcar would make an epic Madara imo


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 28, 2013)

edit; forget i asked that, i dont care about english voices

i wonder who'll play madara in jap


----------



## Iruel (Jan 28, 2013)

Norio Motherfuckin' Wakamoto.


----------



## Walkway (Jan 28, 2013)

From what I've read in the interviews about ring-outs, it seems as though they will only be in effect for certain "ring-out" stages. So we'll have the option of choosing a ring-out stage or a regular stage. 

It makes sense like that, too. How am I going to get ring-outed in the Kage Summit Venue? This ain't the cell games. It's much better that way than having ring-outs in every stage, so I don't mind.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 28, 2013)

Ringouts will make certain characters even more broken.

Like Naruto, Danzo, Sai, any character with alot of moves/jutsus/chakra kunais/throws that transition into support knockbacks.

CC2 please fix that ragequitting shit!
Seriously, when I whoop ass sometimes the enemy leaves.
Punish them, give me the win.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 28, 2013)

All of you guys whine about balance like as if you where the ultimate champs. However you are missing the most important thing. Having a fun game.

It's because of the frigging spammers that spam because they think they can be the very best ultimate fighting celebrity, that this games get ruined.

Get real people, for real.  Just saying, jezz.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> Hmmm...new Nardo game?
> 
> It's going to have to try VERY hard if it hopes to beat JJBA: All-Star Battle.



Same dev 

CC2 can't do no wrong.


----------



## Vash (Jan 28, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> All of you guys whine about balance like as if you where the ultimate champs. However you are missing the most important thing. Having a fun game.
> 
> It's because of the frigging spammers that spam because they think they can be the very best ultimate fighting celebrity, that this games get ruined.
> 
> Get real people, for real.  Just saying, jezz.



It's obvious online will just be like the other Storm games. CC2 could fix things until they are blue in the face, but that still won't stop the spammers, and the guys that take advantage of the cheap exploits to win.

So yeah, have fun with the story and the offline (and player matches online) but rest assured this game will still be full of the cheap stuff the other games had.


----------



## Pein (Jan 28, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> All of you guys whine about balance like as if you where the ultimate champs. However you are missing the most important thing. Having a fun game.
> 
> It's because of the frigging spammers that spam because they think they can be the very best ultimate fighting celebrity, that this games get ruined.
> 
> Get real people, for real.  Just saying, jezz.



But I am a ultimate champ!


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 28, 2013)

Why should we reward those who use Kimmmaro and Hidan as their supports together, and who do nothing but spam Justus like Onoki, Masked Man and Sage Naruto, once their supports catch you and take away your Sub Bars? I used to scream at Rage Quitters a lot too, until I keep coming across players like these. And ironically the ones who RQ ARE players like these. 

Yeah CC2 better do something about this RQ problem.


----------



## Vash (Jan 28, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Why should we reward those who use Kimmmaro and Hidan as their supports together,




Reward? What are you talking about?

And if you are still having trouble with them, then it's simple... Get better at the game. After all this time you still can't deal with supports then you need more practice.



Red Raptor said:


> and who do nothing but spam Justus like Onoki, Masked Man and Sage Naruto, once their supports catch you and take away your Sub Bars? I used to scream at Rage Quitters a lot too, until I keep coming across players like these. And ironically the ones who RQ ARE players like these.
> 
> Yeah CC2 better do something about this RQ problem.



Spammers while annoying, can be beat if you just become more careful in your playestyle. Rage-quitting on the other hand, can't be. Once they decide they've had enough that's it, match over.

While rage-quitting should be addressed, I bet my life CC2 won't have changed it.

----

I also forgot to say, I am the ultimate champ.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh I'm not talking about myself. I'm quite okay at the game, based on my rank and percentage wins. I'm saying after a while, it gets so annoying playing the same type of 'spammers' that I now don't see that much of an issue with Rage Quitting. They will argue that it's legit to play this way, just like how it's legit to do nothing but stand at one end of the arena, call on PTS Tenten/ PTS Gaara/ PTS Onoki as their supports and spam their Ougi - Sage Naruto/ Kirin Sasuke/ Susanno Sasuke etc. sometimes after a few moments, even though I'm winning, I'll RQ on them. I don't get why rangers are called spammers when these idiots exist. These days since I'm playing more with melee characters apart from TS Tenten, I've met good rangers as well who deploy various tactics and not just throw projectiles from afar.

I've come to a point where once I see MM/ Onoki/ Sage Naruto as the top few characters players are using, I won't even bother playing with them anymore. Except for a few, the users of these characters do nothing but 'legit' moves but when they lose, they either RQ or send nasty emails about me spamming. The irony.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2013)

I want Edo Madara to be sooooo overpowered that people will send hate mails and death threats to CC2 to nerf him.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 28, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> All of you guys whine about balance like as if you where the ultimate champs. However you are missing the most important thing. Having a fun game.
> 
> It's because of the frigging spammers that spam because they think they can be the very best ultimate fighting celebrity, that this games get ruined.
> 
> Get real people, for real.  Just saying, jezz.



I think you got it backwards... We're concerned about balance _because_ of all those spammers ruining the game. Don't get where you're going with this post


----------



## Jaga (Jan 28, 2013)

ANBU ITACHI CONFIRMED!!


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeesh, I wonder what trump card costume they'll give NA. ANBU Itachi for EU, ANBU Kakashi for Japan ..god forbid they leave us with ANBU Yamato, Laaaaame.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 28, 2013)

America can have ANBU Itachi  Gimme Bikini Ino


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's a better image than Saiyan Islands image (I wish they would stop posting everything at such bad resolutions)
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anbu Itachi ? I can live with that.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 28, 2013)

-JT- said:


> America can have ANBU Itachi  Gimme Bikini Ino



 agree but I want Bikinin Ino for America,COME AT ME -JT-!! 

Now i wait for ANBU Yamato


----------



## G (Jan 28, 2013)

Meh, wont play as Itachi anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2013)

Well my costume pack guesses are becoming more likely. Anbu Itachi confirms an Anbu pack will exist. I also think it's great for using Itachi in team ups with Konoha ninja.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 28, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Well my costume pack guesses are becoming more likely. Anbu Itachi confirms an Anbu pack will exist. I also think it's great for using Itachi in team ups with Konoha ninja.


I'd be pissed if that was right. If there's a RTN pack (with the Japanese ones plus Menma and whomever else), Anbu pack, etc... then even those who got the five costumes will need to buy every pack to complete their collection. Very dishonest.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 28, 2013)

What? You guys are complaining about ANBU Itachi? I remember some of you guys begging for this one.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> I'd be pissed if that was right. If there's a RTN pack (with the Japanese ones plus Menma and whomever else), Anbu pack, etc... then even those who got the five costumes will need to buy every pack to complete their collection. Very dishonest.


Not really a problem though. These are pre order bonuses not special edition bonuses, they're getting the 5 pack for free since the pre order will cost the same as the game would normally. So buying the regular costume packs isn't dishonest, besides most costume packs released tend to also be released individually anyway so if people really want they can just pay for those they don't have and even ignore those they don't want.

Little Big Planet 2 and Arkham City are perfect examples of this. Both had pre order and special edition bonus costumes which were released normally with other costumes in packs but could also be bought separately if you already had them.



BlazingInferno said:


> What? You guys are complaining about ANBU Itachi? I remember some of you guys begging for this one.


Different people. I personally consider this the best Europe pre order bonus. Though I think I'll wait until the Anbu pack is released.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2013)

ANBU Itachi doesn't look bad at all. 

Also, just saw this on the game's Facebook page. Its about the Japanese demo:


*Spoiler*: __ 







> You may have seen this in past scans, but today Namco Bandai Games Japan has officially announced the Naruto Storm 3 demo will be released in less than a month from today ? February 19, 2013! The demo will consist of the Third Hokage vs Nine Tailed Fox giant boss battle and Minato vs Masked Man story mode battle. This demo was showcased at various events already, including the 2012 Comic Con and Japan Expo. We have the video for you to enjoy below.
> 
> Just to be clear, this is for JAPAN! No information on a demo for North America or Europe has been announced at this time.


----------



## Random (Jan 28, 2013)

I really wanna see what NA gets. Both the good anbu characters are taken. Japan already has RtN Hinata. The only thing I can look forward to now is a bikini Hinata, with the way the sets are looking.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 28, 2013)

wait so every continent gets something different? thats fuckin lame, i was lookin forward to playing anbu itachi (for a while anyway)


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2013)

ANBU Itachi is awesome imo.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2013)

Random said:


> I really wanna see what NA gets. Both the good anbu characters are taken. Japan already has RtN Hinata. The only thing I can look forward to now is a bikini Hinata, with the way the sets are looking.


We should be getting a look at that soon, right?


----------



## Athruz (Jan 28, 2013)

Didn't we get a rumor about a new trailer for today/tomorrow? I'm pretty hyped about that...
This will be like, the first time i'm actually using itachi. BUT he shouldn't have Susanoo at all, so i predict Tsukuyomi ultimate and some generic Mangekyou awakening. That's atleast what i hope for.^^
Will make damn FINE in a Konoha team


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 28, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Not really a problem though. These are pre order bonuses not special edition bonuses, they're getting the 5 pack for free since the pre order will cost the same as the game would normally. So buying the regular costume packs isn't dishonest, besides most costume packs released tend to also be released individually anyway so if people really want they can just pay for those they don't have and even ignore those they don't want.


They are special edition bonuses though. Both the True Despair and Will of Fire editions come with the 5 costumes. That being said, I do want a chance to get every costume possible.


----------



## Random (Jan 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> We should be getting a look at that soon, right?



Yea, First Japan got theirs, then Europe, so we should be next


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> wait so every continent gets something different? thats fuckin lame, i was lookin forward to playing anbu itachi (for a while anyway)


For now. Trust me the European pack is clearly made up of parts of other packs.



Jaruka said:


> They are special edition bonuses though. Both the True Despair and Will of Fire editions come with the 5 costumes. That being said, I do want a chance to get every costume possible.


If you pre order. And again the Special Edition also comes with a figure, a poster and a card. It has enough physical extra content.

Anyway other than Japan we only really get one costume per theme, not that big a deal when the full packs come out.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 28, 2013)

ANBU Itachi? Hmmm  I may actually be compelled for the first time ever to try out Itachi. Just once.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 28, 2013)

Anbu Itachi? Looks like EU has hit the jackpot with every costume.

Well, Japan had six. EU has six. Now it's NA's turn 

I'm still hoping for Ending 15 Rock Lee


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Same dev
> 
> CC2 can't do no wrong.



Hmmmmm...but can it match this epic?


Sadly I don't think so. 

But there better be Shikamaru/Temari tag team damn it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2013)

Someone needs a Kamina outfit.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 28, 2013)

^This franchise can't handle that


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Someone needs a Kamina outfit.





Hydro Spiral said:


> ^This franchise can't handle that



It'd be like asking Hidan to MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDA!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> It'd be like asking Hidan to MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDA!



Asuma is already busy ORAORAORAORAORA !


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Asuma is already busy ORAORAORAORAORA !



DUDE I FIGURED OUT A SOLUTION TO CC2'S DILEMMA!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> DUDE I FIGURED OUT A SOLUTION TO CC2'S DILEMMA!



I'm positive the forum can't handle this


----------



## Vash (Jan 28, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> ^No franchise can handle that



*fixed*


**


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> DUDE I FIGURED OUT A SOLUTION TO CC2'S DILEMMA!


CC2 isn't prepared for that.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm almost willing to forgive CC2 for the lack of RtN for Europe because of ANBU Itachi. 
Almost.


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> CC2 isn't prepared for that.



Dude gotta be honest...I'm seeing correlations.

*THE FACTS PRESENTED HERE ARE CANON TRUTH AS PER WIKIPEDIA:*

Okuyasu Nikushimi is voiced by Tobi.
Hol Horse is voiced by Jiraiya.
Jean-Pierre Polnareff is voiced by Genma.
Lisa Lisa is voiced by Konan.
Mohammed Abdul is voiced by Might Motherfucking Guy.
Imagine it...(thanks Axl Low) the Flames of Magician's Red Youth.  The manly...it's too much.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> Dude gotta be honest...I'm seeing correlations.
> 
> *THE FACTS PRESENTED HERE ARE CANON TRUTH AS PER WIKIPEDIA:*
> 
> ...


Another good point, I like this idea very much.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> Dude gotta be honest...I'm seeing correlations.
> 
> *THE FACTS PRESENTED HERE ARE CANON TRUTH AS PER WIKIPEDIA:*
> 
> ...



Fictional characters voice real people? :amazed


----------



## Mael (Jan 28, 2013)

Missing the context with that mang.  I was drawing the correlations b/w VAs.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm more hypd about rocking Edo cloak Itachi than ANBU Itachi. Just hoping the former has a different moveset than regular Itachi (crimson phoenix flower, suiton, Magatama).


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 28, 2013)

Mael said:


> Missing the context with that mang.  I was drawing the correlations b/w VAs.



Oh nevermind... Those are Jojo characters. 

Thought those were some hefty Japanese names of people that voice the Naruto cast... lul derp on my part


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Anbu Itachi? Looks like EU has hit the jackpot with every costume.
> 
> Well, Japan had six. EU has six. Now it's NA's turn
> 
> I'm still hoping for Ending 15 Rock Lee



Six? Does the Goku & samurai Naruto costumes also count for the EU DLC?

I didn't know that. 

I wouldn't mind that at all, the outfits Team Gai and Naruto showed in that ending were pretty awesome and fitting for a game like this. Maybe that'll be NA's DLC. Then again, it could just be Team Gai's members that get different clothes and Konohamaru (even though the only change he had was going from a blue scarf to a red one in that ending, nothing notorious) since Naruto already has two costumes.



Icegaze said:


> I'm more hypd about rocking Edo cloak Itachi than ANBU Itachi. Just hoping the former has a different moveset than regular Itachi (crimson phoenix flower, suiton, Magatama).



ANBU Itachi could be for "regular"/Shippuuden Itachi from Storm 2. That way his Edo character format will be a new one from what he showed in the manga. So I think your hopes are being well placed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaga said:


> ANBU ITACHI CONFIRMED!!



look awesome.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 28, 2013)

hoping for these costumes


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> hoping for these costumes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Remove that blasphemous filth, heathen.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 28, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> I'm more hypd about rocking Edo cloak Itachi than ANBU Itachi. Just hoping the former has a different moveset than regular Itachi (crimson phoenix flower, suiton, Magatama).



i doubt it. but if edo cloaked itachi is a character on his own he should have a different skill set: kotoamatsukami as the ultimate


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 28, 2013)

EMS Susanoo and Kurama Mode are Ultimates only.
These are the translated scans as proof.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmm I see. That was a bit obvious given what we saw in that Kurama Bijuudama clip, it definitely showed it worked as an Ougi for that Bijuu Naruto segment. And we could also safely infer that EMS Sasuke's Ougi would involve his full-fledged Susano'o.

EMS Sasuke is confirmed nevertheless and KCM Naruto will be as well (no point in promoting him through nearly all the scans if he wasn't gonna be) with Rasengan Planet as his Ninjutsu move. What is in question now is if Bijuu Naruto is solely for that Ougi sequence that belongs to, say, an upgraded Generations Naruto or might be in fact it's own character.

I think we'll only know for sure once the final trailer comes out.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> EMS Susanoo and Kurama Mode are Ultimates only.
> These are the translated scans as proof.


Hardly proof. Proof they are Ultimates (which we already knew) but we're likely to see new models for their awakenings too and it doesn't confirm or deny that.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 28, 2013)

The flames of youth, you jump to conclusions way too soon. Take a chill pill, it will be revealed in february, then you can decide whether the game is for you or not. Its better not to have a headache and just wait for the last bits of information to be revealed.

Theres nothing wrong with deciphering info, but you make it sound like its final. Relax
Anbu itachi seems to have the crow dash itachi has, MAYBE he doesnt get any tweak.


----------



## Random (Jan 28, 2013)

I tend to be pessimistic, but I actually have high hopes for this game. I think the story mode will be really good at least.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 28, 2013)

16 people tournaments.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Anbu itachi seems to have the crow dash itachi has, MAYBE he doesnt get any tweak.


It could be that Anbu and Akatsuki uniform Itachi keep their Generations/Storm 2 moveset while Edo Itachi gets a new move or two. Like how Goku Naruto has the Generations Naruto moveset while it looks like that same slot will be getting the BM Ultimate and awakening.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 16 people tournaments.



Nice, finally some good news. I always wanted the tournaments to be able to have more people. Now if only I could watch the CPU duke it out with each other like I do in SSBB sometimes.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> It could be that Anbu and Akatsuki uniform Itachi keep their Generations/Storm 2 moveset while Edo Itachi gets a new move or two. Like how Goku Naruto has the Generations Naruto moveset while it looks like that same slot will be getting the BM Ultimate and awakening.



I hope edo itachi has a different skillset from the typical itachi. i dont expect it to be completely different, it should be kept somewhat similar because it's the same character. but at least a different ultimate (koto) and crow summoning, yasakamagatama, amatarasu, izanami


----------



## Vash (Jan 29, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 16 people tournaments.



If they are doing this then they better have host migration in the next game. It's hard enough finding a host that will stick around in an 8 man tournament once they are eliminated. 16 man... Yeah


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Jak said:


> If they are doing this then they better have host migration in the next game. It's hard enough finding a host that will stick around in an 8 man tournament once they are eliminated. 16 man... Yeah



Yeah, they better get rid of that host termination shit, because those douches purposely leave after the finals are over just to screw everyone over, especially the should-be-winner.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2013)

Couldn't they just switch the host to someone else? I don't think it'd be hard.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 29, 2013)

Recently I was chatting with The Promise about using TS Tenten and the right supports, and then a discussion of the Konoha 11 + Sai as supports came up. Last weekend while playing with a few of my buddies, they were also discussing the Konoha 11's jutsus, and Sai's, as supports. How would you rank them and why?

Team 7 - Naruto/ KCM Naruto/ Sage Naruto, Sakura, Sai
Team 8 - Kiba, Hinata, Shino
Team 10 - Shikamaru, Ino, Choji
Team Gai - Neji, Tenten, Lee

I won't really rank Tenten because even if I don't use her as my main player, I frequently use her as a support (obvious bias and I believe her justu is really awesome for melee combat). I mean I have seen multiple times, how her explosive tagged kunai grenades have sent all three of the opponent's characters - the main player and the two supports - flying helplessly into the air (more satisfying when they are rushing in for a Team Ougi and all three get blown up and lose the match LOL).So I guess she is my top spot still 

1. Hinata 
2. Neji
3. Sakura
4. Kiba
5. Sage Naruto
6. Ino
7. Sai
8. Choji
9. Shikamaru
10. Shino
11. Lee


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 29, 2013)

Usually the hosts I've dealt with Rage Quit after they lose.
Could be 1st Match could be last


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Another reason why I don't play online


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> Another reason why I don't play online



So do you run away from all your issues rather than dealing with them?


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So do you run away from all your issues rather than dealing with them?



I don't count a video game that I only play casually as an issue. Excuse me for not as competitive as the the rest of you. I play this game for fun, not fame. Fighting spammers and rage quitters is not fun in my opinion. 

I don't criticize your life choices, frankly I don't even care about your life choices, so I'd appreciate if you didn't criticize mine.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2013)

Let's keep the friendship train moving, folks.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd love to.

But it gets very annoying when every time I mention not playing online, the same person is always coming at my throat for it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

^That's what she said :ho but on topic, when do we get some actual character reveals?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> I don't count a video game that I only play casually as an issue. Excuse me for not as competitive as the the rest of you. I play this game for fun, not fame. Fighting spammers and rage quitters is not fun in my opinion.
> 
> I don't criticize your life choices, frankly I don't even care about your life choices, so I'd appreciate if you didn't criticize mine.



Every time anyone mentions any form of online, there's one of you ignorantly saying "that's why I don't play online" or "online sucks anyways, that's why I stay away". Yet you sit here and attack others for being "pessimistic" or saying something negative about the game.

You can jump to conclusions and accuse me of attacking the life you seem very self conscious about. Doesn't bug me.

You can also stop making up instances of "the same person" coming at your throat with anything, because this is the first time I've addressed anything of the sort with you directly. Get your facts straight and stop acting so stuck up.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> I don't count a video game that I only play casually as an issue. Excuse me for not as competitive as the the rest of you. I play this game for fun, not fame. Fighting spammers and rage quitters is not fun in my opinion.
> 
> I don't criticize your life choices, frankly I don't even care about your life choices, so I'd appreciate if you didn't criticize mine.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxAKFlpdcfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Every time anyone mentions any form of online, there's one of you ignorantly saying "that's why I don't play online" or "online sucks anyways, that's why I stay away". Yet you sit here and attack others for being "pessimistic" or saying something negative about the game.
> 
> You can jump to conclusions and accuse me of attacking the life you seem very self conscious about. Doesn't bug me.
> 
> You can also stop making up instances of "the same person" coming at your throat with anything, because this is the first time I've addressed anything of the sort with you directly. Get your facts straight and stop acting so stuck up.



False, false, and more false. I don't ignorantly say "I don't play online". I've played good matches and I've played horrible matches. Unfortunately, the bad far outweighs the good. I have experience with many online fighting games and I use that experience as a bases for which ones I will play. And I never attack people for being pessimistic. In fact, I just got done calling myself pessimistic a few posts ago. This game is not perfect, it has flaws just like any other, but you don't see me going around saying "I won't buy it for this and that", as many others have said. And I don't even attack them.

Secondly, there have been a couple times when you have attacked me for saying I don't play online. You just seem to have a very short span memory, or at least a selective one. Don't come at me for being stuck up until you look at yourself in a mirror.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2013)

Relax, you two. Kiss and make up now, will you?


----------



## Mael (Jan 29, 2013)

I still think they should have stand powers.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Recently I was chatting with The Promise about using TS Tenten and the right supports, and then a discussion of the Konoha 11 + Sai as supports came up. Last weekend while playing with a few of my buddies, they were also discussing the Konoha 11's jutsus, and Sai's, as supports. How would you rank them and why?
> 
> 1. Hinata
> 2. Neji
> ...



For me it is:
1. Sakura
2. Kiba
3. Naruto (Sage or not)
4. Ino
5. Lee
6. Sai
7. Hinata
-. Neji
9. Shino
10. Shikamaru
11. Choji
12. Tenten


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

The whole 'online sucks' thing DOES get repetitive. 

I can't do a list but I can tell you which supports are garbage out of Konoha 11.

Sai, Lee, Shikamaru, and in some cases Shino. These supports aren't even worth it. The others are very useful but I don't rely on shields like Hinata or Neji a lot since a good opponent can either cancel away or just sub and guard it.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think online sucks. I just don't find it enjoyable myself. 

I find Lee's support pretty useful whenever I actually use supports. It can get me out of a bad situation long enough for me to recover. Shino's is really bad though.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> False, false, and more false. I don't ignorantly say "I don't play online". I've played good matches and I've played horrible matches. Unfortunately, the bad far outweighs the good. I have experience with many online fighting games and I use that experience as a bases for which ones I will play. And I never attack people for being pessimistic. In fact, I just got done calling myself pessimistic a few posts ago. This game is not perfect, it has flaws just like any other, but you don't see me going around saying "I won't buy it for this and that", as many others have said. And I don't even attack them.
> 
> Secondly, there have been a couple times when you have attacked me for saying I don't play online. You just seem to have a very short span memory, or at least a selective one. Don't come at me for being stuck up until you look at yourself in a mirror.



I'll just see how other people feel about the issue:



ThePromise said:


> The whole 'online sucks' thing DOES get repetitive.



Sounds about right. See, it always goes like this:

- Person #1 discusses the flaws of online
- Person #2 talks about changes that could be made to online
- Person #3 doesn't contribute to the conversation and says they don't play online 652756 times.

- Person #1 talks about how they deal with spammers online
- Person #2 also mentions methods of overcoming spammers online
- Person #3 doesn't contribute to the conversation and says they don't play online 652757 times.

The fact that you don't play online doesn't bug anyone, it's that you guys just leave it at that without saying anything else, it's rather annoying. Why don't you stick to what you say on the forums and leave your life story out of it? If that's not "ignorantly saying you don't play online", then I don't know what is. The only thing you had to offer in that post was "Another reason why I don't play online". Any benefits from that idea?

I also guess I'm not the only one with selective memory, as you don't remember your bash on Lil B for being pessimistic when he was simply stating his opinion in a constructive manner. But of course I'm the only stuck up one here who attacks other people, right? 

When was the last time I "attacked" you for anything? Why don't you check that time interval and see how many times you've achingly complained about online without me saying a word? I love how you're acting like I'm out of place for mentioning this. 


As for the Konoha 11 issue, I'd say:

1. Hinata/Neji -tied due to similar purpose
2. Sakura
3. Kiba
4. Tenten
5. Ino
6. Choji
7. Lee
8. Shikamaru
9. Shino
10. Naruto

Hard to group them as I don't use them often.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey Guys this isnt the DMC thread, please no fighting, Lets respect each others opinions. 
Aeiou is a competitive guy so I can see his point, as for Random I can also see your point for not deciding to play online more often. 

Each person has their own views of the game and we should learn to accept that. Alot of ppl who owned the previous game do not play online so much due to some mechanics being exploited constantly. Aeiou and a few others arise to the challenge to fight spammers with their own fire, while a few others and me cant enjoy fighting a spammer. I prefer to spam taijutsu more so than ougi or jutsus, fighting a spammer kills such a battle,unless i create a way that works for me to enjoy it.

All in all its for fun, both parties should have fun at whatever side they choose.
So lets not instigate this further


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I'll just see how other people feel about the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the fact of the matter is, I didn't make that post for you to get something out of it. I wasn't even talking to you. I'd love for you to point me towards all the times I achingly complained about online, because I'm quite sure I haven't said much about besides a simple "I don't play online because I don't find it fun". 

And in fact I do remember attacking Lil B, and FoY as well, for being overly negative, so I'll admit I was wrong on that matter.

Online for both Storm 2 and Generations was bad. For Storm 2, is was was a combination of me sucking and spammers. But for Generations, I had gotten considerably better and could take out most spammers, but the fights simply weren't fun, especially when they rage quit before I can win. The only fun fights I've had online were against people in these forums. I hope that's informative enough for you of why I don't play online.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> Well the fact of the matter is, I didn't make that post for you to get something out of it. I wasn't even talking to you. I'd love for you to point me towards all the times I achingly complained about online, because I'm quite sure I haven't said much about besides a simple "I don't play online because I don't find it fun".



The minute you post in this thread, or any forum, you are doing more than talking to one person, and should expect a reply from anyone, as such. That's not really a beneficial thing to say in your defense so I don't know where you're going with that. Also if you're going to play it like that, I'd love for you to find "all the times" I've attacked you and to see which circumstances they were under for scrutiny.



> And in fact I do remember attacking Lil B, and FoY as well, for being overly negative, so I'll admit I was wrong on that matter.



Glad that can be brought to light. Thank you for your honesty.



> Online for both Storm 2 and Generations was bad. For Storm 2, is was was a combination of me sucking and spammers. But for Generations, I had gotten considerably better and could take out most spammers, but the fights simply weren't fun, especially when they rage quit before I can win. The only fun fights I've had online were against people in these forums. I hope that's informative enough for you of why I don't play online.



I can understand that online for Storm 2 was quite poor. However giving up and stating quite repetitively that you don't play online isn't really a beneficial option. But Storm 2 was in the past. Generations, however, is not bad. And it isn't even close to bad in the light you're trying to say. Spam has been reduced and more healthier forms of play have been implemented. You seem to be using your bad experiences in Storm 2 and quickly assuming Generations to be the same. You shouldn't base all you know of online on what people say here. People complain about the problems of online here, not the fun it brings. You should experience online to a better degree than what you're describing here rather than stating the obvious time and time again. You should try to better yourself online rather than assuming everyone is unfair or everyone is a spammer. Try tourneys, player matches, endless. All the douches reside in Ranked, so you're bound to see them there. But based on what you're saying, you seem to think online just means spam, and that statement isn't correct.

You're entitled to your opinion, but damn, saying "I don't play online" when the issue is brought up without any depth to the post doesn't contribute to the thread at all. And immediately lunging out at people who try to address this about you doesn't help your case either.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but damn, saying "I don't play online" when the issue is brought up without any depth to the post doesn't contribute to the thread at all. And immediately lunging out at people who try to address this about you doesn't help your case either.



I want to end this argument real quickly so I'll just say these last few things. I only lashed out at you because what you said was quite rude. Two, I played way more Generations online than I did Storm 2, so I'm not making my assumption off of that.  I have literally only gone up against one non-spammer during that time.  I'm sorry if you find it annoying when I state that I don't like playing online, but oh well really.
 Once again, I only play this game for fun. I'll be as repetitive as I have to be until you can understand this.


----------



## Pein (Jan 29, 2013)

Talking about konoha 11 if they're not getting revamped in any real way they had better get some kick ass costumes.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 29, 2013)

well to change the subject.

I m wondering since the new intervention of DLC by cc2. is it possible for them to release continuation of the story in batches like asuras wrath did. Since they are the same team. I m sure that if they released another dlc continuing the battle in story mode it will sell.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> I want to end this argument real quickly so I'll just say these last few things. I only lashed out at you because what you said was quite rude. Two, I played way more Generations online than I did Storm 2, so I'm not making my assumption off of that.  I have literally only gone up against one non-spammer during that time.  I'm sorry if you find it annoying when I state that I don't like playing online, but oh well really.
> Once again, I only play this game for fun. I'll be as repetitive as I have to be until you can understand this.



You'll be as repetitive as you want while you run away from a discussion that you start when it becomes too much for you to bear? How mature, but to be expected from someone like yourself. 

Come back when you're ready to talk about something constructively. Since you so ignorantly claim that you'll continue this behaviour, I'll be here to be against it and watch you run away yet again.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok Aeiou enough now


----------



## G (Jan 29, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> For me it is:
> 1. Sakura
> 2. Kiba
> 3. Naruto (Sage or not)
> ...



Hey, Choji's support can be really good. I like to use it when I do a air combo.
And Tenten's good as well, it can be used as a shield.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You'll be as repetitive as you want while you run away from a discussion that you start when it becomes too much for you to bear? How mature, but to be expected from someone like yourself.
> 
> Come back when you're ready to talk about something constructively. Since you so ignorantly claim that you'll continue this behaviour, I'll be here to be against it and watch you run away yet again.



Dude, are you serious. I didn't start anything, I made a statement and you insulted me. And now that I'm trying to end it, you just start insulting me more and then call _me_ immature? I really want to just let this go, but you are making it hard by being such a fucking douchebag.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 29, 2013)

OMG!




The trophies and achievements!!! SPOILERS AHEAD!!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

Raptor, I wanna make love to you


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice, I got really close in getting all the achievements in Storm 2. I was only missing one. I'm going to try and get all of the trophies for this one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

So it seems story mode begins with the final Naruto vs. Pain battle to Naruto and Bee vs. Tobi and the tailed beasts (his silhouette in End of the War and Hero of the Ninja World achievements, not to mention Madara's silhouette in the previous two  ). Just as I expected.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

It also seems that "hack and slash" is actually mob mode.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> Dude, are you serious. I didn't start anything, I made a statement and you insulted me. And now that I'm trying to end it, you just start insulting me more and then call _me_ immature? I really want to just let this go, but you are making it hard by being such a fucking douchebag.



You make a really generic statement. I respond to that statement quite casually (it was casual, you're just bitching and acting like I hit a soft point). I was questioning why you're so bent on proclaiming that you don't play online so much and you decided to take it offensively and lash out at me. I'm responding to your lashes in a rational manner and then you give up on what you can't win, yet tell me you're going to continue the same behaviour later? How's that  being mature? How can I not call you out on that?



BlazingInferno said:


> Ok Aeiou enough now



Enough what? I'm addressing what he does in a normal manner and he's exploding calling me a douche bag and such. Do you see me using language like that when I talk to him? No.

Did anyone tell him to stop when he was calling Lil B a Lil Bitch for stating his opinion? No. So why is he crying when I'm doing the same thing to him, yet in a controllable and constructive manner? He can behave like this and when it happens to him he cries?



Red Raptor said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. I got all the trophies except one in Storm 2, and in Generations, haven't really been concentrating on that. But since Storm 3 is an actual instalment rather than a 2.5, it should be interesting.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 29, 2013)

Madara Uchiha must be confirmed since there is a trophy titled "Uchiha VS Five Kage."

Online mode will never be the same lol


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You make a really generic statement. I respond to that statement quite casually (it was casual, you're just bitching and acting like I hit a soft point). I was questioning why you're so bent on proclaiming that you don't play online so much and you decided to take it offensively and lash out at me. I'm responding to your lashes in a rational manner and then you give up on what you can't win, yet tell me you're going to continue the same behaviour later? How's that  being mature? How can I not call you out on that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, because I'm all teary eyed because some jerk on the internet disagrees with me. 

Noticed how I deleted my comment against Lil B because I deemed it unnecessary. Saying I run away from my problems is not constructive, it's just rude.

Stop acting like some high and mighty being who brings down judgement to the unjust. If you think I was wrong for attacking Lil B, come at me for that. Don't start a random argument about something that doesn't mean anything to anybody.

On topic, there is also a trophy called "End of the war", does that mean they aren't going off the anime?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Madara Uchiha must be confirmed since there is a trophy titled "Uchiha VS Five Kage."
> 
> Online mode will never be the same lol


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 29, 2013)

Im happy.
My Team...

EMS Sasuke Main

Madara Uchiha Support

War Tobi Support


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a trophy called "end of the war"

da fuck? how far does the game go?


Pathos Grim said:


> Im happy.
> My Team...
> 
> EMS Sasuke Main
> ...



lol my team will consist of uchihas only too. madara and itachi/tobi as support


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 29, 2013)

Anbu Itachi only in Europe, damn I would have pre ordered. Is NA getting anything?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 29, 2013)

Shit, guys! Give it a fucking rest 

Yeah, the trophies pretty much confirm Madara. By the way, anyone think the "Bet the Future" trophy may allude to Byakugo Tsunade? Am I being a bit optimistic?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 29, 2013)

Hiruzen and EMS Sasuke

"The ones who soloed Orochimaru"


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Madara Uchiha must be confirmed since there is a trophy titled "Uchiha VS Five Kage."
> 
> Online mode will never be the same lol



Yeah, but at the same time, we might get another Pein. That's what CC2 does to every big antagonist we get in the game. 

Nonetheless, happy about Madara's implication in the game. 



Random said:


> Yes, because I'm all teary eyed because some jerk on the internet disagrees with me.
> 
> Noticed how I deleted my comment against Lil B because I deemed it unnecessary. Saying I run away from my problems is not constructive, it's just rude.
> 
> Stop acting like some high and mighty being who brings down judgement to the unjust. If you think I was wrong for attacking Lil B, come at me for that. Don't start a random argument about something that doesn't mean anything to anybody.



No, saying you run away from the problems is exactly what you're doing. The fact is there. Calling others a douchebag, on the other hand, is what I wouldn't call a constructive comeback and being rude. All the beneficial things I have said to you, you've decided to ignore and play the old "I have nothing to say so I'm done with this argument" card.

High and mighty? You just said if attacking Lil B was wrong, I should come at you for that. And then you have "high and mighty" in the same statement? Do you even know what you're typing any more or are you spouting nonsensical terms just to feel inclined to say something? Your post was generic and unconventional and I called you out on that. How about you deal with that issue instead of dancing around the point? There are others here who have felt the same about those remarks, and I'm one of them who addresses it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 29, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Madara Uchiha must be confirmed since there is a trophy titled "Uchiha VS Five Kage."
> 
> Online mode will never be the same lol


Madara is nothing before Gai, I'm afraid.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, maybe we'll see some original teams online ..until everyone finds out what's the strongest. If they don't remove Pain or give Hidan a new jutsu, then ...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks as though Storm 3 will have the best story mode yet.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> It looks as though Storm 3 will have the best story mode yet.



Wait for the filler ...unless miraculously they don't use filler this time.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Madara is nothing before Gai, I'm afraid.



And the Troll of the day award goes to...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Wait for the filler ...unless miraculously they don't use filler this time.



I don't have an issue with game filler. I liked the Cursed Doll side story.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't have an issue with game filler. I liked the Cursed Doll side story.



That was optional, I mean the ones that weren't optional =/ ..Storm 2 had main story filler you HAD to do, right?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone notice the Trophy Creeping Shadow? "Used rear attack feature in a mob battle". Guess that means Hack n' Slash is going to be more than just characters with the same movesets. They're going to add different forms of attack.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Madara Uchiha must be confirmed since there is a trophy titled "Uchiha VS Five Kage."
> 
> Online mode will never be the same lol


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yeah, but at the same time, we might get another Pein. That's what CC2 does to every big antagonist we get in the game.
> 
> Nonetheless, happy about Madara's implication in the game.
> 
> ...



Dude, really what is your problem. Do you think you are gonna get something for starting random arguments. All you managed to do is piss me off, I guess that's a win. But you aren't intimidating, i'm not running from you, you are nobody, you are nothing to me. I'm gonna proceed to ignore you now. Go ahead and keep your notions of winning this silly little argument that you started. I sincerely hope somebody gives you a cookie for all of your effort


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 29, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Madara Uchiha must be confirmed since there is a trophy titled "Uchiha VS Five Kage."
> 
> Online mode will never be the same lol



And what about Sasuke Vs Kage Summit ?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 29, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Raptor, I wanna make love to you



Time/ Place/ Position?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> Dude, really what is your problem. Do you think you are gonna get something for starting random arguments. All you managed to do is piss me off, I guess that's a win. But you aren't intimidating, i'm not running from you, you are nobody, you are nothing to me. I'm gonna proceed to ignore you now. Go ahead and keep your notions of winning this silly little argument that you started. I sincerely hope somebody gives you a cookie for all of your effort



And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how this kid deals with his issues. Give him rational replies and he'll return them with "lol what is your problem you are nothing".

Maturity level dropping by the post, but feel free to continue with your childish preconceptions. If ignoring me is your way of dealing with the immaturity you start, then go for it, lol.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Time/ Place/ Position?



Whoa whoa whoa ...listen slut, you're MINE.

Dressing up as TenTen is MANDATORY! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

According the the achievements/trophies, if they are legit, this game goes pretty far into the story. I guess it's going by the manga. But that "End of the war" one bothers me. The war won't be over by the time this game comes out.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

madara's awakening better be perfect susano or rinnegan


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 29, 2013)

"End of the War"...god damn how far they going? At least we know madara's in now.

No boss battle for the Edo Kages it would seem.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> "End of the War"...god damn how far they going? At least we know madara's in now.
> 
> No boss battle for the Edo Kages it would seem.



Ok that seems even more sketchy. They are going beyond the anime, but not having a fight that will already have happened in the anime? I am just jumping to conclusions though.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 29, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today I'm turning my vibrator on the highest setting


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> Ok that seems even more sketchy. They are going beyond the anime, but not having a fight that will already have happened in the anime? I am just jumping to conclusions though.



It will probably be just a regular 1on1 battle with each of the Edo Kages instead of a Boss Battle.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> It will probably be just a regular 1on1 battle with each of the Edo Kages instead of a Boss Battle.



True. I guess I'm just jumpy because they haven't announced the Edo kages yet.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2013)

Random said:


> According the the achievements/trophies, if they are legit, this game goes pretty far into the story. I guess it's going by the manga. But that "End of the war" one bothers me. The war won't be over by the time this game comes out.


I'll bet it means the end of the main story mode regardless of when it actually ends.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Today I'm turning my vibrator on the highest setting



can u record it post it on my wall


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 29, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> And what about Sasuke Vs Kage Summit ?



Story Mode trophies are in order by timeline

Sasuke VS Kage Summit is Kage Summit interrupted.



T-Bag said:


> can u record it post it on my wall



Bro... Look on that person's profile. It says that person is a male yo


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Story Mode trophies are in order by timeline
> 
> Sasuke VS Kage Summit is Kage Summit interrupted.



What do you think the 2nd trophy "Crash of the Kage Summit" is then?



> Bro... Look on that person's profile. It says that person is a male yo





T-Bag said:


> ......fuck


----------



## Vash (Jan 29, 2013)

Well this seems to be an easy platinum to get lol.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 29, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Bro... Look on that person's profile. It says that person is a male yo







T-Bag said:


> ......fuck


Do you want to see pics of pussy cuz it all real
I think I'm drunk


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 29, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> *What do you think the 2nd trophy "Crash of the Kage Summit" is then?*



Thats Sasuke VS the Kages look at the trophy silhouette its Sasuke.
Go to the last story mode trophies bro, the last one clearly has War Tobi's silhouette. The ones before that have Madara's silhouette.
The trophies in some part are going in order by timeline.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

i wonder if tobi vs konan will be a boss battle


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 29, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i wonder if tobi vs konan will be a boss battle



Probably not

Serious Tobi should be playable ( I mean Serious Tobi with Ataksuki cloak sans awakening)


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Thats Sasuke VS the Kages look at the trophy silhouette its Sasuke.
> Go to the last story mode trophies bro, the last one clearly has War Tobi's silhouette. The ones before that have Madara's silhouette.
> The trophies in some part are going in order by timeline.



You're right.

I wonder if we can base those silhouettes on which character you'd play as in Story Mode or what Boss Fight will take place. Crash of the 5 Kage summit shows Sasuke (obviously), but Five Kage Summit Interrupted shows what looks like Danzo. Maybe we're getting an actual Danzo vs Sasuke?

End of War shows War Tobi so we could get that boss fight too. But of course, this is speculation.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i wonder if tobi vs konan will be a boss battle



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 29, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i wonder if tobi vs konan will be a boss battle



I looked at the trophies, I think Tobi VS Konan is a battle.
But not a boss battle...
I think they will fight in chapter 5.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I looked at the trophies, I think Tobi VS Konan is a battle.
> But not a boss battle...
> I think they will fight in chapter 5.


It'll probably be a mini boss (my term for an awakened fight in story mode) at best. Konan Vs Awakened Tobi.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

Then it'll likely be a terrible, terrible fight unless we see an HD Paper Ocean. Come on, everyone knows Konan is bad gameplay wise lol


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 29, 2013)

I give props to those who try to main her...

But Storm 2 had worthy Boss Battles that were skipped... We might have that for Storm 3 too. That fight was short, afterall.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Then it'll likely be a terrible, terrible fight unless we see an HD Paper Ocean. Come on, everyone knows Konan is bad gameplay wise lol


I like playing as Konan. She's got a decent moveset and is fun to use. I just don't tend to use characters with Akatsuki uniforms in team ups that much.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 29, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I like playing as Konan. She's got a decent moveset and is fun to use. I just don't tend to use characters with Akatsuki uniforms in team ups that much.



Where's the fun with her? She's got the best mobility but other than that her set is pretty bad. She's one of those 'work twice as hard' characters like Zabuza.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Where's the fun with her? She's got the best mobility but other than that her set is pretty bad. She's one of those 'work twice as hard' characters like Zabuza.


I like her jutsus and awakening, it's a neat style. I don't play online (well I'll play online occasionally but prefer to play offline) so my fun is different from yours. My point was that not everyone considers her moveset bad.


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 29, 2013)

I would have had Tobi as one of my main's again in generations but as fun as his moveset is to see its so easy to knj out of it. Same with Zabuza.

When storm 2 first came out Sasori was my #1 main but due to most ppl saying he was too cheap I figured I would be a bit nice and go with Kabuto.  For the record I always thought Chiyo to be more of a pain in the ass to fight than Sasori. (minus his awakening if you know how to stomp with him)


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 29, 2013)

> _*Avenger on the Move:* You cleared the fragments_



Looks like the Uchiha Bros. VS Kabuto may be a fragment, like Sasuke VS Bee in Storm 2.

And if that's just a fragment, then the Tailed Beast Brawl will probably be the last boss.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Looks like the Uchiha Bros. VS Kabuto may be a fragment, like Sasuke VS Bee in Storm 2.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Walkway (Jan 30, 2013)

Personally I think that the fragment is just going to be Sasuke vs a hoard of zetsus (From 574)

It seems like just an excuse to have EMS Sasuke. Sasuke/Itachi vs Kabuto is way too complex of a scenario to have in a fragment. Do you remember how lazy the Bee vs Sasuke fight was in storm 2? I'm not expecting much


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Whoa whoa whoa ...listen slut, you're MINE.
> 
> Dressing up as TenTen is MANDATORY!
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHA 

Don't worry I can handle both.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 30, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Looks like the Uchiha Bros. VS Kabuto may be a fragment, like Sasuke VS Bee in Storm 2.
> 
> And if that's just a fragment, then the Tailed Beast Brawl will probably be the last boss.



I agree


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 30, 2013)

The Billions of Bomb Tags is probably gonna be her Ultimate.
Bee VS Kisame
Konan VS Obito
Sasuke Vs Danzo
Naruto/Bee/Itachi VS Nagato

Im surprised these aren't boss battles.


----------



## Pein (Jan 30, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Billions of Bomb Tags is probably gonna be her Ultimate.
> Bee VS Kisame
> Konan VS Obito
> Sasuke Vs Danzo
> ...



those are some of the best fights to, CC2 you fucking up.


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow that achievement list looks easy. I never got all the achievements from 2 or Generations, but I'm sure I'll get all these.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 30, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I looked at the trophies, I think Tobi VS Konan is a battle.
> But not a boss battle...
> I think they will fight in chapter 5.



yeah i guess there isnt much they can work with. the battle was mad short anyway, 1 chapter? not even

so a regular battle will suffice


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 30, 2013)

Best thing about this is the confirmation of 'mob battle'. Seems we can play a free-battle version of the story mode 1vs100. Awesome.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I like her jutsus and awakening, it's a neat style. I don't play online (well I'll play online occasionally but prefer to play offline) so my fun is different from yours. My point was that not everyone considers her moveset bad.



Playing online or offline has nothing to do with a good moveset. 



Red Raptor said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Don't worry I can handle both.



Good, all according to plan


----------



## harurisu (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Pein (Jan 30, 2013)

Nukite motherfuckers!


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 30, 2013)

... My fap-o-meter just exploded...


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 30, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> ... My fap-o-meter just exploded...



Take a vid


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 30, 2013)

^ My recording cam was caught in the explosion.
It's everywhere I tell you.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's hoping Gaara's dad is worth a damn, only one I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 30, 2013)

^ For me it's more like:
1. Muu
2. Mizukage Hozuki

3. 3rd Raikage





4. Gaara's dad


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't see how 3rd Raikage will differ from his son in moveset. They both do the same thing.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 30, 2013)

Muu please use those swords and not be an onoki clone


----------



## harurisu (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> I don't see how 3rd Raikage will differ from his son in moveset. They both do the same thing.



The current Raikage has a "wrestler" moveset, the 3rd doesn't (at least not in the manga/anime).

I'm more concerned about Gaara and his Dad.
His gold dust is basically yellow sand...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 30, 2013)

Some good news, awesome.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

harurisu said:


> The current Raikage has a "wrestler" moveset, the 3rd doesn't (at least not in the manga/anime).
> 
> I'm more concerned about Gaara and his Dad.
> His gold dust is basically yellow sand...



I mean overwhelming force and lunges, not literally copying him. 

I expect a ton of charges from him.


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2013)

That just made my day along with the new chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 



Edo Kages, Edo Kages everywhere


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 30, 2013)

my vagina wasn't ready for this


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2013)

I have to see how Gaara's father plays. I really hope he is a lot faster than Gaara.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 30, 2013)

Now this is great news.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 30, 2013)

harurisu said:


> I'm more concerned about Gaara and his Dad.
> His gold dust is basically yellow sand...



Isn't sand yellow already? 

But yeah, if there will be a clone among the Edo kage, chances are it will be the 4th Kazekage. His style is too close to Gaara's.
At least the 3rd Raikage doesn't have a pro-wrestling style (like his son, A) and has nukite to boot. Muu doesn't use as much doton as Onoki and will more likely be suited for taijutsu (especially if he gets his twin swords).
Mizukage Hozuki is miles away from being someone else's clone.  Dat clam. 




FlashYoruichi said:


> my *vagina * wasn't ready for this



Stop deceiving/confusing the honorable people on these boards.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 30, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Take a vid





FlashYoruichi said:


> my vagina wasn't ready for this



It says you are males on both of your profiles.

People seriously need to stop.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Who cares? Let them mess around, not like its hurting you.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 30, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Isn't sand yellow already?
> 
> But yeah, if there will be a clone among the Edo kage, chances are it will be the 4th Kazekage. His style is too close to Gaara's.
> At least the 3rd Raikage doesn't have a pro-wrestling style (like his son, A) and has nukite to boot. Muu doesn't use as much doton as Onoki and will more likely be suited for taijutsu (especially if he gets his twin swords).
> ...



By vagina I mean boipussy anyways I'm just having fun with  you guys



ThePromise said:


> Who cares? Let them mess around, not like its hurting you.


Thank you someone gets it, Just a joke lighten up guys


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Isn't sand yellow already?
> 
> But yeah, if there will be a clone among the Edo kage, chances are it will be the 4th Kazekage. His style is too close to Gaara's.



I really hope they do something different with him.

I just realized though, the 1st Kazekage had iron sand, 4th had golden sand, 5th has living sand, what kind of special sand did the other two have?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 30, 2013)

Best news to wake up to. Mizukage and the Fourth Kazekage will be my main Kages  It looks like SDT is just a regular jutsu rather than an ultimate.


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmh? Did I miss something?
*checks SI*
Oh.. 
OH.
OOOOOOOOH.
dont really care about the Edo Kages but good to know that they're in.
Always nice to see a new character scan.


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

Dat Flames of Youth's probably hyperventilating like Naruto


----------



## -JT- (Jan 30, 2013)

G said:


> Dat Flames of Youth's probably hyperventilating like Naruto



 .      ...         ... ..


----------



## Grimsley (Jan 30, 2013)

cant wait to troll online with trollkage


----------



## -JT- (Jan 30, 2013)

Trollkage's English dub had better have a French accent.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Make it good at least.

Onoki's english voice, dear god ...


----------



## -JT- (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Make it good at least.
> 
> Onoki's english voice, dear god ...



I'm usually quick to defend the dub but Onoki's is horrendous.

Danzo's is a really poor effort too.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god for japanese.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'm usually quick to defend the dub but Onoki's is horrendous.
> 
> Danzo's is a really poor effort too.



I actually thought Danzo's voice was pretty good myself


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

IZZAHNAGEH


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 30, 2013)

Great news  As to be expected but good to see.

I wonder if we're getting Boss Battles for these guys. 3rd Raikage and Mizukage are a given, but Gaara's fight with his dad was pretty short and linear. Mu and Onoki is a grey area.



-JT- said:


> I'm usually quick to defend the dub but Onoki's is horrendous.
> 
> Danzo's is a really poor effort too.



It's kind of a hit-and-miss. Masked Man and Tobirama's voices were sexy.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 30, 2013)

2nd mizukage sama


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah Tobirama's voice was incredibly well done, Masked Man was okay too. Obito's balls dropped hella low over the years.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder what CC2 is going to do about that later in the story when his mask breaks and he has to talk


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

Chojuro plz


----------



## GunX2 (Jan 30, 2013)

DAT MIZUKAGE!!!!!

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Jan 30, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'm usually quick to defend the dub but Onoki's is horrendous.
> 
> Danzo's is a really poor effort too.



if you don't mind me asking What are your feeling toward the other kages English dub voices ?


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

I think Mei's voice is horrible.
She isn't a porn star 



but she should be


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

G said:


> I think Mei's voice is horrible.
> She isn't a porn star
> 
> 
> ...



You think that's bad? Remember that time Muhammad delivered my pizza?

 /Shameless Family Guy joke.

I don't know how you can hate that voice, it's so flirty.


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking forward to all four of these, specifically Gaara's dad. I know there is complaint here that he will be similar to Gaara but... who gives a shit?

Play as Gaara is ANY UN game where his moveset has changed and every time it's awesome as Hell. It's the over-complicated combos which make the character look so cool so I'm happy as Hell we get more awesome sand combos.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2013)

finally the reanimated Kages are confirmed.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve Blum does not suit Onoki at all. Yes, that is his dub voice surprisingly.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jan 30, 2013)

Mizukage and M?, be still my heart... can't wait to test them out. That water-gun attack and Joki Boy.. 

Now, if only they could confirm: Black Zetsu, Kushina, Teuchi, Aoba and **** you - Nin, the roster would really look like something.


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Looking forward to all four of these, specifically Gaara's dad. I know there is complaint here that he will be similar to Gaara but... who gives a shit?
> 
> Play as Gaara is ANY UN game where his moveset has changed and every time it's awesome as Hell. It's the over-complicated combos which make the character look so cool so I'm happy as Hell we get more awesome sand combos.



That's how I feel. I really like Gaara as a character, he is just too slow for me actual play style. But just for fun, I like using him, so I'm really looking forward to how his Dad's similarities and differences.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully Trollkage will play well.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jan 30, 2013)

*In UNS2* Konan was far from a great character, but she was still one of my most used purely because I like her a lot in the Anime / Manga. I actually won quite a lot of games with her too, for a long time winning with her seemed impossible, but once you get used to her faults and how to cover them up (as well as possible anyway) it's surprising how much trouble people have beating her.

That said, I rarely ever came across anyone else who even used her online, I could count on my hands the amount of times most likely. It was always nice seeing someone else use her though, and the ones that did were never the typical rage quitters or spammers either. 

As a rule for Storm I would just pick the characters I liked most unless they were really bad (like Kisame, Jiraiya and Hidan to name a few), and even then I would give them a go now and again. Just sticking to the strongest version of Naruto, Sasuke, Minato or relying on Susanoo with Itachi is really boring and holds no interest for me. (Not that I didn't use Itachi a lot myself, but that was for the fact he's in my top 3 favourite characters and even then I almost never used his Susanoo).

As for Storm 3, there are plenty of characters I am looking forward to trying out, especially as I never did buy Generations


----------



## G (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> You think that's bad? Remember that time Muhammad delivered my pizza?
> 
> /Shameless Family Guy joke.
> 
> I don't know how you can hate that voice, it's so flirty.



That's exactly why i hate it.
It doesn't fit the character.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

G said:


> That's exactly why i hate it.
> It doesn't fit the character.



Okay, how would you make her sound then?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Her English voice was particularly done well. The "Ooooooh" at the end was a little over the top, though...



I kind of see what you're saying, but in her japanese version it just sounded like she breathed and it flew. Do you think it would've been better had the Eng VA made a blowing sound to send the lava ball out?


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm ok with the english voices. There are certain poeple that I think sound cooler in japanese though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 30, 2013)

OMGMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! 

Yes, just made my whole fucking day, BRB fapping.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 30, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> if you don't mind me asking What are your feeling toward the other kages English dub voices ?


Like other's have said, Mei's was great. I'm a fan of seductive voices!
Ei's was good enough but not as good as Mei's.
I guess Danzo's was ok once you listened to it for a bit, but I remember shaking my head when I first heard it.
Onoki's is rubbish.



Random said:


> I'm ok with the english voices. There are certain poeple that I think sound cooler in japanese though.


Definitely, but I think it works both ways. For example I think that Tenten's voice is better in English.


----------



## Walkway (Jan 30, 2013)

Danzo and Onoki both sound like very old men. As they should. They're not appealing voices because they're intentionally worn, hoarse, and battered. We also haven't heard a ton of their voice-acting anyway other than the snippets in generations and one scene with Danzo early in Shippuden. I have faith in Steve Blum's performance, if anything.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 30, 2013)

I know this is the UNS3 thread, but...yeah, for those of you who watch game grumps...yeah

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKbDmeAEO2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -JT- (Jan 30, 2013)

Walkway said:


> Danzo and Onoki both sound like very old men. As they should. They're not appealing voices because they're intentionally worn, hoarse, and battered. We also haven't heard a ton of their voice-acting anyway other than the snippets in generations and one scene with Danzo early in Shippuden. I have faith in Steve Blum's performance, if anything.



But Onoki's is just too high pitched and comical. I understand that his character does have some comedy surrounding it but he sounds silly.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 30, 2013)

Two revelations of Edo Kages in one day.  Excellent.

Is that Jokey Boi I see in that image of the 2nd Mizukage?


----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2013)

I can handle the English voices, the one that offsets me the most is Oonoki's. But Ei's english voice makes up for his light pitched-hyper japanese voice, so it balances out in my opinion. 

Oh and yes, that is Joki Boy. You can tell because you can see the smiling face in the smoke (no it isn't steam, steam isn't visible. ) in front of the Mizukage.


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I can handle the English voices, the one that offsets me the most is Oonoki's. But Ei's english voice makes up for his light pitched-hyper japanese voice, so it balances out in my opinion.
> 
> Oh and yes, that is Joki Boy. You can tell because you can see the smiling face in the smoke (no it isn't steam, steam isn't visible. ) in front of the Mizukage.



Steam is definitely visible


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 30, 2013)

Damn it I was hoping they would reveal Nagato.
Also the Japanese voices are Meh.
Hashirama,Tobirama,Minato,Jiraiya,Pain,Tobi,Sasori and Deidara sound way better in English.
Though in the Anime I think Hashirama and Tobirama's voice actors were swapped.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

I got to hand it to them though, Tobi's English voice sounds on par with his Japanese voice. A lot better than I had imagined it to be. If only his moveset wasn't utter Bijuu shit..


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> I kind of see what you're saying, but in her japanese version it just sounded like she breathed and it flew. Do you think it would've been better had the Eng VA made a blowing sound to send the lava ball out?



I have to agree with you there. The Japanese voice of Mei was spot on, including the "Oooh" at the end (it was more of a ridiculing sigh). But yeah, overall I have no complaints about her English/Japanese voicing 



-JT- said:


> Definitely, but I think it works both ways. For example I think that Tenten's voice is better in English.



Yeah Tenten's Japanese voice is like a horrible screeching 



And as for new characters... Gaara's father doesn't have a lot to go by to be in this game, yet he's playable. In terms of Edo Tensei's, do you guys think we'll maybe see Toroi in this game?  He was pretty hyped up for a few pages and has enough to go by to be playable.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, got to say that even the little snippet of 'I'll show you the truth' that we got in Storm 2 as he 'awoke' was pretty darn epic voice acting.

EDIT: Ninja'd. @ThePromise


----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2013)

Random said:


> Steam is definitely visible



*Spoiler*: _Explanation Crap_ 



Nope, let's use the example of a tea-kettle. No matter how hot the flame (or source of heat) is, the water will stay at 100 C simply because it can't hold any more heat. To compensate, the water cools off by evaporating. The molecules leave the tea-kettle and a form of smoke starts to form roughly an inch away from the kettle opening. In between the produced smoke and the tea kettle is the steam. Steam is ordinarily completely colorless. As steam cools and condenses  it becomes visible as water vapor and can produce a white cloud, or 'smoke'.

The difference between smoke and steam is further supported by the fact that you can hold your hand in the smoke produced by a tea-kettle, and you won't get a burn, but if you hold it a centimeter above the opening then you will get a burn (and a bad one at that) because of the steam. 



So basically the Second Mizukage's attack hits before you can see it. 

Oh and I agree, I love a lot of the English Voices. I especially think Kakuzu's is better than his Japanese, even though his Japanese voice does a pretty good job as well.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 30, 2013)

Olivia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Explanation Crap_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, the old science explanation. The thing Kishimoto hates the most 

Well I learned something new today.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Asuma's dub voice beats Japanese ..just throwing that out there.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2013)

-JT- said:


> But Onoki's *is just too high pitched *and comical. I understand that his character does have some comedy surrounding it but he sounds silly.



probably because Onoki is a dwarf.


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2013)

Olivia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Explanation Crap_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I learned something new today as well, thank you for teaching me. 

On topic, when do you guys think we will get gameplay vids of the Kages?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish they just released the trailers themselves instead of making us sit through 4 minutes of the same shit they've already showed us. 

But to answer your question, hopefully within the next couple of weeks ..hopefully. I look forward to determining which one has the garbage moveset out of the bunch. My bet is Mizukage.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not sure when we'll get a new trailer. Obviously one would probably say early February, based on when trailers from previous games released, but with Japan's release date a whole month and a half behind America and Europe, we may need to wait for the release date to get closer to them before seeing a full trailer.

Unless of course Namco Bandai EU/NA decides to make a trailer of their own, but they usually just translate what comes from Japan, so who knows. At worst we won't get a new trailer until it's already released in America and Europe, at best we can expect something early February.

Oh and thanks for the compliments. I'm actually studying to become a Physics Teacher at the moment, and it's quite hilarious that this conversation came up today. We litterally _just_ covered the topic of steam earlier this morning. (Well, discussing about heat transfer from water, but essentially the same thing)


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

In case no one has shared it, Storm Community has uploaded 40 minutes of gameplay from the demo. Check out the characters a bit more to pass the time. Be warned some of the matches are very, very one-sided. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLC9LnF9cNE[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT - and by the looks, Onoki's jutsu isn't addressed. Abusers get away with it again~


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2013)

It looked as if you could use supports while awakened I hope I was just seeing things.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2013)

That isn't supports, it's an Awakening Action. Let's take Minato for example. He awakens and his support buttons become Awakening Actions. If either button is pressed he throws a kunai towards the opponent. If it hits the opponent then he would appear above the opponent, and proceeds to smash down with a Rasengan.

Darui's I believe is the Black Panther Jutsu. I think it only applies to those who don't get a visual change though.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Random said:


> It looked as if you could use supports while awakened I hope I was just seeing things.



Where did you see that? The characters without huge awakenings have new moves in it.


----------



## Random (Jan 30, 2013)

Olivia said:


> That isn't supports, it's an Awakening Action. Let's take Minato for example. He awakens and his support buttons become Awakening Actions. If either button is pressed he throws a kunai towards the opponent. If it hits the opponent then he would appear above the opponent, and proceeds to smash down with a Rasengan.
> 
> Darui's I believe is the Black Panther Jutsu. I think it only applies to those who don't get a visual change though.


Oh ok, you teach me yet again  That's nice that the people who just get generic awakenings can still have somethings cool.


ThePromise said:


> Where did you see that? The characters without huge awakenings have new moves in it.



In the first fight, Hanzo's support spots were flashing and depleting. I mistook that for him being able to use supports.


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Well I think it's only cool if it works on all Awakenings, but I doubt Minato's Aerial Rasengan will work on the automatic defense of Susano'o. I guess it's to promote balance and allow those without large awakenings to gain a quick advantage on those that do.

Whether it works in competitive play, we'll need to see..


----------



## Athruz (Jan 30, 2013)

Still wonder where StormCommunity got that from...sneaky little hackers.
I prefer most japanese voices, they just seem true to the character to me. Itachi, Kisame, Jiraiya and Tobi are some english voices good as the original imo. Didn't watch an episode in english since...ever, i think...so i can't comment on the Kage. 

Olivia, reps for nerdy explanation. That was actually something school failed to teach. And where do you pick up street knowledge on steam? 
I'm your fan now. 


I wished there was a new LONG trailer. Including the Kage, Madara and gameplay of ALL the free battle chars we didn't see (in vs.) yet. 
It was like that with Generations, no? So where is it, CC2? 

offtopic: Having a cold and am pretty bored, has anyone of you pimps played Naruto arena (it's a browser game) and wants some battles?

If you don't know it, i highly recommend checking it out. It's a cool way to pass some time until Storm 3 and you can get like 180 characters. Just gotta warn you beforehand, this demon tool can be as frustrating as writing a doctoral thesis and getting all sites into a shredder on deadline. Yep, masochistic fun. 

Where did RR go the last few days?


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 30, 2013)

Athruz said:


> I wished there was a new LONG trailer. Including the Kage, Madara and gameplay of ALL the free battle chars we didn't see (in vs.) yet.
> It was like that with Generations, no? So where is it, CC2?



The youtube trailer for Generations, nine minutes long, was released on Feb 7, two weeks away from the Jap release. If we're fortunate, we may get another like that a couple weeks before English release, but if they are keen to withhold all the information we desire then I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 30, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> The youtube trailer for Generations, nine minutes long, was released on Feb 7, two weeks away from the Jap release. If we're fortunate, we may get another like that a couple weeks before English release, but if they are keen to withhold all the information we desire then I wouldn't hold my breathe.



Well, it's nice to still have that possibility. I'm not betting on it either, but to be honest, it's always the smartest move for them to hype the crowd up again a few days before release. Common marketing strategy.

Anything less than a trailer/gameplay videos wouldn't be helpful.
_except for Madara's reveal, but we all know how that is quite an exception._

Thanks for the heads up anyways


----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course, just to clarify what The Promise said, the trailer released two weeks before the _Japanese _version of Generations. If we go by that logic then a long character trailer (like the ones from Storm 2 and Generations) should release around early April 4th, give or take a few days.

Here's hoping I am seriously wrong, and they release it two weeks before the American/Europe version. 

EDIT: Never mind, it seems my reading comprehension needs some fine tuning. It was essentially already stated.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 30, 2013)

I wouldn't expect a new trailer (and the next will probably be the final, Launch Trailer) until about mid February or so.

Soon...



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Damn it I was hoping they would reveal Nagato.
> Also the Japanese voices are Meh.
> Hashirama,Tobirama,Minato,Jiraiya,Pain,Tobi,Sasori and Deidara sound way better in English.
> Though in the Anime I think Hashirama and Tobirama's voice actors were swapped.



I don't mind their English voices too much (Tobi's, for example, is pretty good), but I still prefer the Japanese voices for the most part. Especially with Hashirama. I don't know. There's a certain uniqueness to his Japanese voice. I mean really? It's Takayuki Motherfucking Sugō. AKA Zangetsu.

But pretty much, there are certain characters I prefer the Japanese or English voices for. Example: Ino's Japanese voice is kind of annoying (which I guess goes with her persona). 
TenTen's English Dub voice is the shit 

I couldn't care much for Tsunade's English Dub voice, though. Kakashi's is perfect in both dubs and I've little preference (I might slightly prefer his English dub voice). I tend to prefer the Japanese dubs for the villains as well; I hate Itachi's English dub voice, for example. Zabuza is the exception since it's Steve Motherfucking Blum  (though his Orochimaru is meh)

Minato's is good in both English and Japanese. Sasori's is good, but I can't exactly hear Johnny Yong Bosch's voice without picturing Ichigo. He also voices about a thousand fodder (Shigure included) in Part I Naruto and I always wonder how Ichigo stumbled into the Leaf village 



ThePromise said:


> Asuma's dub voice beats Japanese ..just throwing that out there.



Damn right it does


----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know why, but Tobirama's english voice sounds so godly, but his Japanese voice is pretty good as well. Isn't his Japanese seiyuu Pein's as well?


----------



## Athruz (Jan 30, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I don't know why, but Tobirama's english voice sounds so godly, but his Japanese voice is pretty good as well. Isn't his Japanese seiyuu Pein's as well?



Yeah, yeah he is. Kenyu Horiuchi, also voiced Raiden in MGS.
He's got such a badass and wise voice.

A trailer in the midst of February would be perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2013)

i hope there a english trailer soon.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 30, 2013)

I am okay with most of the English dub, though I thought Pain's voice was too deep, but I guess they wanted to go with something that sounded similar to his Seiyuu.

It's gonna be interesting to see the voices chosen for the new confirmed characters.


Dem past Edo Kages. 

Good concept art for them. I spot the 2nd Mizukage's Jokey Boy jutsu, it's gonna be interesting how it plays with his moveset. In the Sandaime Raikage's window, I think he's his in Awakening...but I could be wrong. Muu appears to be floating there as he uses Jinton and the 4th Kazekage's Gold Dust does stand out in that picture, even though it's low quality.

And like some here, I also am interested the most in the 4th Kazekage. 

Regarding who from these 4 should get Boss battles, I honestly think the whole quartet must get their own. For starters, I think it is almost a given that there could be a Boss fight with the 3rd Raikage against Naruto. A Boss fight with the 2nd Mizukage would be fun. However, we never got to see Muu vs Oonoki fully in the manga and Gaara's fight with his father was the shortest one of the war. And since CC2 has a knack to turn short fights from the manga into epic-gasms in the game, I wouldn't mind if they added some flavour to the fights involving Muu and Garra's father.

Overall, good to have them playable. Now they can be crossed out of the list of new characters. Now we just gotta wait for Itachi & Nagato, Madara, Rin'negan masked Tobi and KCM Naruto.

And maaaaaybe Sage Kabuto. 



Random said:


> I really hope they do something different with him.
> 
> I just realized though, the 1st Kazekage had iron sand, 4th had golden sand, 5th has living sand, what kind of special sand did the other two have?



Actually it was the 3rd Kazekage the one that used Iron Sand (the one that Sasori defeated and turned into a human puppet). We don't know yet what exactly was the fighting style of the 1st and 2nd Kazekages. They might have had something totally different that isn't attacks based on sand. The 3rd Kazekage came up with Iron Sand by studying and imitating one of the Shukaku's Jinchuuriki sand control.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 30, 2013)

If I remember correctly, Crispin Freeman voices the Fourth Kazekage.


----------



## harurisu (Jan 30, 2013)

We may get a new trailer next week.
There's that huge Paris Manga event in France, Matsuyama will be there and Storm 3 will be playable.


Isn't like the last big event before the release ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 30, 2013)

^Hmm, interesting. Though I still think we won't get a trailer till all the characters relevant in the second day of the war appear. We have made good developments for a while, but we still have a couple more to see confirmed before seeing them "debut" in a final launch trailer.

*@BlazingInferno:* And also Itachi. I like how he voices him.

We'll find out when we get our English copies I guess.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If I remember correctly, Crispin Freeman voices the Fourth Kazekage.


yeah he did, hopefully he return as he was epic.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2013)

I know they've never really done this, but what do you guys think of the possibility of revealing characters, like say, Madara in a trailer? We get the game before Madara even appears in the Japanese anime, so if we have any hopes of seeing him in a trailer of some sorts then it'd have to be before he appears anyways. 

Of course a scan of him might release first, but whatever.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 30, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I know they've never really done this, but what do you guys think of the possibility of revealing characters, like say, Madara in a trailer? We get the game before Madara even appears in the Japanese anime, so if we have any hopes of seeing him in a trailer of some sorts then it'd have to be before he appears anyways.
> 
> Of course a scan of him might release first, but whatever.



Well, they did it for Kurama and Tailed Beast Mode if that counts

Spoiling his name, _and_ the power-up


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 31, 2013)

He'll probably be a secret character like Kabutomaru in Generations.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 31, 2013)

harurisu said:


> We may get a new trailer next week.
> There's that huge Paris Manga event in France, Matsuyama will be there and Storm 3 will be playable.
> 
> 
> Isn't like the last big event before the release ?



I'll be there, playing the game 

I'll tell you everything !


----------



## Iruel (Jan 31, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Damn it I was hoping they would reveal Nagato.
> Also the Japanese voices are Meh.
> Hashirama,Tobirama,Minato,Jiraiya*,Pain,Tobi,Sasori and Deidara* sound way better in English.
> Though in the Anime I think Hashirama and Tobirama's voice actors were swapped.



What??? Hell nooo! Storm 2 Obito Eng is awesome, but they just don't compare to the originals. Especially Deidara and Sasori. Eng Deidara is bad. lol. I love english Hashi, Tobirama, and Jiraiya, but Minatos JPN voice is miles ahead lmao.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

Je veux aller ? Paris 

How come the non-English versions (excluding Japanese of course) don't get the dub in their language? Or do they, and I just haven't noticed?


----------



## Vash (Jan 31, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'll be there, playing the game
> 
> I'll tell you everything !



Good man!

Since it will be so close to release the final game play changes should be finished, and present on the demo. You can give us feedback


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Je veux aller ? Paris
> 
> How come the non-English versions (excluding Japanese of course) don't get the dub in their language? Or do they, and I just haven't noticed?



Most of the French fans don't WANT dub in games. I speak for France here.

The only anime game we got a dub for was the 1st Saint Seiya on PS2 and it was crap.

Most of the anime fans here just play the game in japanese and that's all.

So I guess Namco Bandai stopped wasting money on something nobody wanted.



( Dubs in France are done with poor budget and low talent voice actors, so it's cheap and low quality anyway. Not something I want to listen. Like voices changing every 10 eps, 8 voices for the whole damn cast ... )

The only good dubs I heard was Dragon Ball ( Voices were good, translation was SHIT. )
and Cowboy Bebop ( Excellent. )


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 31, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'll be there, playing the game
> 
> I'll tell you everything !



get footage, lots of it so i can post it on my channel


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Most of the French fans don't WANT dub in games. I speak for France here.
> 
> The only anime game we got a dub for was the 1st Saint Seiya on PS2 and it was crap.
> 
> ...



Ah ok, when you put it like that it makes sense 

But for some reason I seem to remember French Ino being decent  Can't remember when I watched the French dub though!


----------



## G (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Je veux aller ? Paris
> 
> How come the non-English versions (excluding Japanese of course) don't get the dub in their language? Or do they, and I just haven't noticed?



I'm 110% sure the German version has a German dub.


----------



## G (Jan 31, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I wouldn't expect a new trailer (and the next will probably be the final, Launch Trailer) until about mid February or so.
> 
> Soon...
> 
> ...


Is it just me but when Asuma does his jutsu, in english it sounds like Burning Ass


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Ah ok, when you put it like that it makes sense
> 
> But for some reason I seem to remember French Ino being decent  Can't remember when I watched the French dub though!



Once again for Naruto, some of the voices are good, translation is shit.

The french dub is translated from the English dub FFS.

They're using japanese words everywhere ( like Sensei, jutsu which sucks. Master Kakashi sounds more awesome than Kakashi-Sensei to me. )



Let's take Dragon Ball for exemple.

In French we have :

Vegeta calling Goku : "Son Goku" even before they met.
Then 100 eps he's calling him Cachalot ( Whale in French. ) for some reason ( I get the Kakarott feeling of the word, but please stick to what you decided. )

Gohan shouting "Magical Raayy" when using Masenko.

Space Warriors instead of Saiyans.

Balance instead of Yajirobe.

Piccolo called "Satan Petit Coeur" ( Never got that one. )

Named people like Nappa, Zabon or Dodoria are just not given names and become "that one guy".

For Naruto we have :

Ino calling Fucking Neji "Neji Hinata." duh.
Every goddamn sentence has Jutsu and Sensei in it, thoses are not French words, god dammit.


But the worse french dub ever is Hokuto No Ken which basically became an Abridged Series on TV.
the dubbers refuse to dub something so violent and asked to do whatever they wanted and the studio agreed.

Villains talking with a girly gay voice, Hokuto puns every sentence.


*Rage Dub Rant over*


----------



## Jaruka (Jan 31, 2013)

So what's our current roster? How many have we got left to be revealed?


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

G said:


> I'm 110% sure the German version has a German dub.


Do they? Must. search. 



Yagami1211 said:


> Once again for Naruto, some of the voices are good, translation is shit.
> 
> The french dub is translated from the English dub FFS.
> 
> ...



Ok, I think I get your point  English dub has a lot of 'sensei' and 'jutsus' thrown in too, but I think it's done well.
I'd hate it if they still put 'kun' 'chan' and 'san' in though 

lol @ Neji Hinata


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I know they've never really done this, but what do you guys think of the possibility of revealing characters, like say, Madara in a trailer? We get the game before Madara even appears in the Japanese anime, so if we have any hopes of seeing him in a trailer of some sorts then it'd have to be before he appears anyways.
> 
> Of course a scan of him might release first, but whatever.


It shouldn't be too hard to reveal him without spoiling the fact Tobi isn't him. Since we're likely to have the first two Hokages back they can show him fighting Hashirama and those who follow the anime just see him representing Tobi's past.



-JT- said:


> Je veux aller ? Paris
> 
> How come the non-English versions (excluding Japanese of course) don't get the dub in their language? Or do they, and I just haven't noticed?


Different companies dub the anime. They already require the rights to the CC2 game, the Japanese voice cast, the Viz dub cast and Naruto itself. Adding another dub cast to the mix would just complicate things when only one or two of the casts are likely to be used per gamer, not to mention it would cost more money.


----------



## Athruz (Jan 31, 2013)

Watched todays episode. I REALLY want to play Nagato now.
Confirm him already! 

Yes, we do have a german dub. And JT, as my bro i'll have to warn you to not search for a video. I just wanna protect you. 

Did anyone figure out if Joki Boy is an ultimate, awakening action or something else?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 31, 2013)

end dub sucks. idk how u guys can endure it after watching the anime in jap, i personally cant stand eng dub


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 31, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Watched todays episode. I REALLY want to play Nagato now.
> Confirm him already!
> 
> Yes, we do have a german dub. And JT, as my bro i'll have to warn you to not search for a video. I just wanna protect you.
> ...



German Dub is probably the only one on par with the French dub, in a bad way.

But, yeah. Gimme Nagato, dude would be much interesting to play than Pain.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

@TBag A magical thing called 'opinion'


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> @TBag A magical thing called 'opinion'



It might be a little early to introduce the internet to differing opinions


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

Random said:


> It might be a little early to introduce the internet to differing opinions



Oh how silly of me! 
You're right, we must take baby steps


----------



## SoleAccord (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> @TBag A magical thing called 'opinion'



I don't know what the *fuck* an opinion is, but I don't like it if it isn't mine. Keep that shit away from my ego.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> end dub sucks. idk how u guys can endure it after watching the anime in jap, i personally cant stand eng dub



Some truth to this but it depends on the anime. Eng dub for Naruto is eh, DN works either way, same for FMA and Code Geass.

Seems like it's either-or.. otherwise dub is just lacking.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

My Naruto experience began with the Dub, so I guess my strong liking of it is rooted there.

---

Any chance we'll have alternate costumes for supports? i.e. Maternity Kurenai?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> end dub sucks. idk how u guys can endure it after watching the anime in jap, i personally cant stand eng dub



Looks like someone never watch Cowboy Bebop or Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Any chance we'll have alternate costumes for supports? i.e. Maternity Kurenai?


With giving birth as her ougi.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

I think the idea of a 'Placenta Cannon' was discussed in the Generations thread all those months ago


----------



## G (Jan 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> end dub sucks. idk how u guys can endure it after watching the anime in jap, i personally cant stand eng dub



I remember watching the dub from YouTube when I was younger (as in 4 years back lol)
when I was playing Rise of A Ninja I thought the Japanese sounded weird, so I played through nearly the whole game with the dub. In one point i switched to Japanese, and started adapting to it, because Neji's voice was so much better.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I think the idea of a *'Placenta Cannon'* was discussed in the Generations thread all those months ago



Dear Lord...


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> @TBag A magical thing called 'opinion'


there is no room for opinion here, there is only one way. eng dub straight up sucks



Aeiou said:


> Some truth to this but it depends on the anime. Eng dub for Naruto is eh, DN works either way, same for FMA and Code Geass.
> 
> Seems like it's either-or.. otherwise dub is just lacking.


the only anime i could normally watch in eng was dbz and that was because gokus voice in jap made my ears bleed

AHHHVEEEGETAAAAAAAAAAAA fhgeb 8uyvflt eogbge!!!1 

thats what he sounded like



Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Looks like someone never watch Cowboy Bebop or Yu Yu Hakusho.


i watched yu yu hakusho..in jap. dont like the eng version one bit



G said:


> I remember watching the dub from YouTube when I was younger (as in 4 years back lol)
> when I was playing Rise of A Ninja I thought the Japanese sounded weird, so I played through nearly the whole game with the dub. In one point i switched to Japanese, and started adapting to it, because Neji's voice was so much better.



almost every voice sounds better in jap. better as in more fitting, suitable. they're japanese characters so its only natural


----------



## G (Jan 31, 2013)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Looks like someone never watch Cowboy Bebop or Yu Yu Hakusho.



I havent seen those, probably because im not american
but i can say the english dub of black lagoon is excellent.. you agree right?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I think the idea of a 'Placenta Cannon' was discussed in the Generations thread all those months ago


I remember that, we're bringing it back.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> there is no room for opinion here, there is only one way. eng dub straight up sucks


If your way is the only way, I'm quitting the forums. Bye everyone 



Skywalker said:


> I remember that, we're bringing it back.





Aeiou said:


> Dear Lord...





Skywalker, I'd forgotten that you were the genius behind it. Bravo, good sir!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Skywalker, I'd forgotten that you were the genius behind it. Bravo, good sir!


Why thank you!

It's amazing how the two of us circled backed to it.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 31, 2013)

jt come give me a hug


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


>



I remember that conversation, and it's bringing back frightening images


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Why thank you!
> 
> It's amazing how the two of us circled backed to it.



Haha, 'tis indeed! Great minds think alike, and we're obviously just too witty 



T-Bag said:


> jt come give me a hug



Sure thing! Get ready to feel the fuzz



Aeiou said:


> I remember that conversation, and it's bringing back frightening images



Live a little, my good man


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I remember that conversation, and it's bringing back frightening images


You know it was glorious. 



-JT- said:


> Haha, 'tis indeed! Great minds think alike, and we're obviously just too witty


Indeed, I'm still waiting on you to draw the art for it.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd totally forgotten about Umbilical Cord whip and the brilliant addition of exploding baby 

Of course I will, Skywalker. It shall earn us millions


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'd totally forgotten about Umbilical Cord whip and the brilliant addition of exploding baby
> 
> Of course I will, Skywalker. It shall earn us millions


We were pretty fucked up that day. 

I would expect no less.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> the only anime i could normally watch in eng was dbz and that was because gokus voice in jap made my ears bleed
> 
> AHHHVEEEGETAAAAAAAAAAAA fhgeb 8uyvflt eogbge!!!1
> 
> ...



I haven't had the honour of watching DBZ sub  Though there _are_ some japanese voices that are an ear-sore to listen to, like JT mentioned, Tenten.



-JT- said:


> Live a little, my good man



I usually do, however after google imaging 'placenta' back then, I had enough internet for that day 



Skywalker said:


> You know it was glorious.



The ideas were pretty qualitative...


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> We were pretty fucked up that day.
> 
> I would expect no less.



 I was the instigator, and you always made it golden. Didn't help that DosuIsTheBest encouraged us 



Aeiou said:


> I usually do, however after google imaging 'placenta' back then, I had enough internet for that day



 I can only imagine what you saw. I will not google it right now, as I'm going out soon and would rather not throw up before any alcohol has been consumed


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I can only imagine what you saw. I will not google it right now, as I'm going out soon and would rather not throw up before any alcohol has been consumed


You'll want to check your messages tomorrow then, you'll know what it looks like soon enough.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> You'll want to check your messages tomorrow then, you'll know what it looks like soon enough.



   I'm sitting here laughing at my laptop like a loon

I'm scared now


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'm sitting here laughing at my laptop like a loon
> 
> I'm scared now


As you should be, I hope you have a strong stomach.


----------



## G (Jan 31, 2013)

I accidentally placenta


----------



## Athruz (Jan 31, 2013)

Why wasn't i registered back then? I missed out some epic times 
Sky, i demand a nice picture. Tomorrow. Right here! 
and OMG your exaggerated idea in that old thread...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Sky, i demand a nice picture. Tomorrow. Right here!


What kind of nice picture are we talking about?


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 31, 2013)

CC2, please make this happen:


----------



## Athruz (Jan 31, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> What kind of nice picture are we talking about?



One of you without the suit, Placenta cannon in hand?
Let your artistic flair do the job.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

Athruz said:


> One of you without the suit, Placenta cannon in hand?
> Let your artistic flair do the job.


If only I had that artistic talent. It'll be made sooner or later though.


----------



## G (Jan 31, 2013)

This thread is sick.


And there's no medicine


----------



## Athruz (Jan 31, 2013)

And when i get that feeling ~
I want Sexual Healing!

But keep the babies out of it Sky. 


Nagato's freaking boss.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> there is no room for opinion here, there is only one way. *eng dub straight up sucks*
> 
> 
> the only anime i could normally watch in eng was dbz and that was because gokus voice in jap made my ears bleed
> ...



watch FMA Brotherhood in its entirety then come and say that again. 




BlazingInferno said:


> If I remember correctly, Crispin Freeman voices the Fourth Kazekage.



technically, that would be Orochimaru.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

Father said:


> watch FMA Brotherhood in its entirety then come and say that again.



I watched the 2003 one in dub and Brotherhood in sub. Did I miss out on anything?  Because I felt both were done fairly well. I just know that dub has better English terms and remarks than the sub's raw translations.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 31, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> CC2, please make this happen:



Mother of God. 

This could work perfectly for his Ougi.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Mother of God.
> 
> This could work perfectly for his Ougi.


Multiple limbs? 



Aeiou said:


> I watched the 2003 one in dub and Brotherhood in sub. Did I miss out on anything?  Because I felt both were done fairly well. I just know that dub has better English terms and remarks than the sub's raw translations.


I rather loved the dub for brotherhood myself.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 31, 2013)

I think a lot of people just watch a bad dub and generalize that all other anime series must have bad English dubs. This is clearly not the case; case in point: Cowboy Bebop. The English dub, in my opinion, and even in the opinion of Watanabe, surpassed the Japanese dub. There are a few other good anime English dubs as well.

I easily prefer the English Dub of Dragon Ball. It was fucking fantastic, and Sean Schemmel is even more talented. The Japanese dub is alright, but I hate Goku's voice


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 31, 2013)

There are some godly dubs, personally Death Note and FMA/B have dubs better than the original japanese shows.


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> There are some godly dubs, personally Death Note and FMA/B have dubs better than the original japanese shows.



I love Light's laugh in the english dub

Also, what's with the Mexican themed avatars?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> There are some godly dubs, personally Death Note and FMA/B have dubs better than the original japanese shows.



Agree 100% with Death Note. But I just hate how FMA's dub cuts out the introductions


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> There are some godly dubs, personally Death Note and FMA/B have dubs better than the original japanese shows.


Whoa, wait a second. _Better?_ I think not. I mean those are great dubs and all but their Japanese cast are equally great.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 31, 2013)

Random said:


> I love Light's laugh in the english dub
> 
> Also, what's with the Mexican themed avatars?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 31, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Multiple limbs?



It could work, the Ougis CC2 creates are always crazy-out-of-this-world finishing jutsus, specially for some characters that had very few time on the manga to show all they had in this arc.

Something like Nagato channeling all of the Six Paths's powers and combining them for an gar attack.

Or his Ougi will just be Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

Random said:


> Also, what's with the Mexican themed avatars?



There's a nice lass in the Konoha Lounge giving out free tacos. You can go there and get taco-lized


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It could work, the Ougis CC2 creates are always crazy-out-of-this-world finishing jutsus, specially for some characters that had very few time on the manga to show all they had in this arc.
> 
> Something like Nagato channeling all of the Six Paths's powers and combining them for an gar attack.
> 
> Or his Ougi will just be Chibaku Tensei.


I was just thinking of something along those lines actually.

What would you have his jutsu be? Shinra Tensei seems too generic to me.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 31, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Agree 100% with Death Note. But I just hate how FMA's dub cuts out the introductions



you mean the little thing about Alchemy/equivalent exchange? thats not cut.



Aeiou said:


> I watched the 2003 one in dub and Brotherhood in sub. Did I miss out on anything?  Because I felt both were done fairly well. I just know that dub has better English terms and remarks than the sub's raw translations.



Some of the characters that never made it into the original anime are voiced really well in the dub and give powerful performances. Greedling, Father, Hohenheim (well as far as his canon self), etc. I'd say give it a watch, probably one of the best animes out there and also one of those dubs that are as good as, if not better than the original.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

Father said:


> you mean the little thing about Alchemy/equivalent exchange? thats not cut.



No, like every theme song is cut short. They did that for the original one too, but with the endings. I don't like things to be cut short, I want to see everything 



> Some of the characters that never made it into the original anime are voiced really well in the dub and give powerful performances. Greedling, Father, Hohenheim (well as far as his canon self), etc. I'd say give it a watch, probably one of the best animes out there and also one of those dubs that are as good as, if not better than the original.



Yeah, I'm going to rewatch both series, so I'll probably watch Brotherhood again, except with dubs. It's hard to transition one show from dub/sub or vice versa anyways.


----------



## Vash (Jan 31, 2013)

Brotherhood dub > sub. imo

And I also watch and enjoy the Naruto dub.

That is all


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> It's from the Konoha lounge thread by Ms. T, offering tacos for everyone.





Aeiou said:


> There's a nice lass in the Konoha Lounge giving out free tacos. You can go there and get taco-lized



I have been tacoized


----------



## Iruel (Jan 31, 2013)

Jak said:


> Brotherhood dub > sub. imo
> 
> And I also watch and enjoy the Naruto dub.
> 
> That is all




FMA:B Dub>>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto dub.

And all the opening and endings are all around 1:30 appx. they are like that in both sub/dub, i dunno where your watching this shorter version.  Even episodes that have a scene after the ending.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Jan 31, 2013)

Why is Kakuzu in the Black and Red cloak?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

Random said:


> I have been tacoized



Right before the fiesta was over too 



Father said:


> FMA:B Dub>>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto dub.



Almost everything >>>>>>>> Naruto dub 



> And all the opening and endings are all around 1:30 appx. they are like that in both sub/dub, i dunno where your watching this shorter version.  Even episodes that have a scene after the ending.



Really? Hmm, then I guess I saw one messed up video on some backwater anime site  Either way I'm definitely rewatching Brotherhood in dub.

I also ask this question to everyone who's seen both. Do you prefer Brotherhood or the original anime? 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why is Kakuzu in the Black and Red cloak?



Ah, so the Japanese commercials have started now, eh. 

Well, that's how Kakuzu was shown in the manga in that panel. I'm guessing this means Kakuzu is getting an updated moveset? I'd be bummed (but not surprised) if CC2 just treats it as a skin and his moves are the same.

edit: actually you're right.. I notice what you're talking about. They all have red cloaks except for Kakuzu. Odd..


----------



## Iruel (Jan 31, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Right before the fiesta was over too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Hmm, then I guess I saw one messed up video on some backwater anime site  Either way I'm definitely rewatching Brotherhood in dub.

I also ask this question to everyone who's seen both. Do you prefer Brotherhood or the original anime? [/QUOTE]

Brotherhood, most definitely. The Homunculi are handled in a much more fitting manner, as "Sloth" and "Wrath" just did not feel like they were interesting or fitting in the original. Greed is wayyyyy better; and doesnt die like a bitch in Brotherhood and lasts the whole series, pretty much. Hohenheim is amazingly done in the canon; probably one of the best written characters from any manga, in my opinion. Father>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dante. lmao. 'nuff said. 

Bradley and Envy were better done in Brotherhood. Shit they all were really. xD character deaths, generally were touching and made me feel; even for some of the more evil characters. The ending itself was immensly satisfying in every way. Oh and Hughes death is never really brought up in the original; But in Brotherhood Roy gets a very deserving revenge moment. ;D





Aeiou said:


> Really? Hmm, then I guess I saw one messed up video on some backwater
> Well, that's how Kakuzu was shown in the manga in that panel. I'm guessing this means Kakuzu is getting an updated moveset? I'd be bummed (but not surprised) if CC2 just treats it as a skin and his moves are the same.



Well, in the anime when Kabuto summoned them they were inaccurately portrayed with a red/black colored cloak (i guess like the original Akatsuki ones), while they actually have one the same color as Kabuto. Which is strange, as Itachi, Deidara, Nagato and Sasori all appear to have the normal colored cloak in that scene. wtf.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 31, 2013)

Edo Kages!! lol the non leaf ones anyways!!


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2013)

Itachi and Nagato were in the commercial, so I'm gonna guess that they are confirmed


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll wait to see a scan, I mean they were in a previous trailer, IIRC.


----------



## Vash (Jan 31, 2013)

Father said:


> FMA:B Dub>>Naruto dub.



Now it's more accurate 

And if we're comparing dubs from different anime, then

Cowboy Bebop >>>>>>>>>>>>>> FMA:B


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

Father said:


> Brotherhood, most definitely. The Homunculi are handled in a much more fitting manner, as "Sloth" and "Wrath" just did not feel like they were interesting or fitting in the original. Greed is wayyyyy better; and doesnt die like a bitch in Brotherhood and lasts the whole series, pretty much. Hohenheim is amazingly done in the canon; probably one of the best written characters from any manga, in my opinion. Father>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Dante. lmao. 'nuff said.
> 
> Bradley and Envy were better done in Brotherhood. Shit they all were really. xD character deaths, generally were touching and made me feel; even for some of the more evil characters. The ending itself was immensly satisfying in every way. Oh and Hughes death is never really brought up in the original; But in Brotherhood Roy gets a very deserving revenge moment. ;D



Really? I liked Sloth in the original. What always confuses me about Brotherhood is that they don't address Trisha _at all._ She dies and is never mentioned to any detail or seen again.. Also Lust got more screentime in the original and didn't die like a bitch. Bradley was the same either or 

I also feel Father was lacking as a final villain. What was his purpose? The little Dwarf in the Flask wasn't explained at all.. his origin/purpose were diluted. He just was.

Still I can't decide between which I liked more. The original had such an amazing theme with them only having each other as brothers, especially the song Bratja. However Brotherhood just fills in everything for the characters and makes them all well-rounded. The plot was also amazing 


Ontopic: Anyone notice how quick and brief Bijuu Mode Naruto's jump was at the end of that commercial? I'm starting to think that his jump is merely the pre-phase to his ougi, like when you do a Team Ultimate..


----------



## -JT- (Jan 31, 2013)

Mw gustaria un taco :SA(


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 31, 2013)

Jaga said:


> Edo Kages!! lol the non leaf ones anyways!!



Caption: We came here to fuck bitches


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2013)

Random said:


> Itachi and Nagato were in the commercial, so I'm gonna guess that they are confirmed


Well Itachi was already confirmed via his Anbu outfit. Nagato was there because it's the Akatsuki selection of Edo Tensei characters, though he should be the next to reveal.

Also I'm wondering of having the pre-ordered costumes mean I'd have Itachi unlocked early. That might be a good reason for me to pre-order despite Itachi and Naruto being the only ones I'd bother using before getting the full costume packs.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 31, 2013)

Jaga said:


> Edo Kages!! lol the non leaf ones anyways!!



nice. i wana play mu now


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Well Itachi was already confirmed via his Anbu outfit. Nagato was there because it's the Akatsuki selection of Edo Tensei characters, though he should be the next to reveal.
> .



Well I meant edo Itachi. I'm assuming he will have a different moveset. At least a new jutsu and ultimate. But then again, I assumed that for the Konoha 12 and was disappointed.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2013)

Random said:


> Well I meant edo Itachi. I'm assuming he will have a different moveset. At least a new jutsu and ultimate. But then again, I assumed that for the Konoha 12 and was disappointed.


Itachi will keep the same slot. Edo Itachi will be a new costume, maybe with a new Jutsu and Ultimate but you shouldn't expect anything drastic.


----------



## Random (Jan 31, 2013)

Off topic, upon further research, I have found that it is Light's japanese dub where his laugh is unbearably hilarious, not the english one.



Gaiash said:


> Itachi will keep the same slot. Edo Itachi will be a new costume, maybe with a new Jutsu and Ultimate but you shouldn't expect anything drastic.



On topic....aww


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2013)

Random said:


> On topic....aww


I think we will get new moves for his Edo Tensei costume as he does show off other skills. Outside of that I like the way Itachi plays so I see nothing wrong with him keeping one slot.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 31, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I was just thinking of something along those lines actually.
> 
> What would you have his jutsu be? Shinra Tensei seems too generic to me.



Probably something to do with his , which he never got the chance to use. 

And his "grab" move could consist of getting a hold of his opponents and then pull out their chakra with the 

As long as they are giving us red-haired Nagato though.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why is Kakuzu in the Black and Red cloak?



They must've followed the anime in terms of Kakuzu's Edo costume. Not that it matters since we saw him without his cloak in a scan showing him in, apparently, a Boss fight with Darui.

Awesome TV spot!



Jaga said:


> Edo Kages!! lol the non leaf ones anyways!!



Can't wait to play as them.


----------



## slickcat (Jan 31, 2013)

damn no swords attached to mu


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> As long as they are giving us red-haired Nagato though.


Wouldn't his awakening be his red hair, though? I can't imagine what else it'd be.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 31, 2013)

slickcat said:


> damn no swords attached to mu


He didn't have swords attached to him at that point.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 31, 2013)

Jaga said:


> Edo Kages!! lol the non leaf ones anyways!!


Best fucking lineup ever man. Mu a beast.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2013)

Sandaime Raikage I see.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 31, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Wouldn't his awakening be his red hair, though? I can't imagine what else it'd be.



either that or nothing at all. by nothing at all i mean those awakening that just power u up but no physical changes


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> either that or nothing at all. by nothing at all i mean those awakening that just power u up but no physical changes


Nagato needs something though that'll make him a top-tier.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2013)

slickcat said:


> damn no swords attached to mu



Not till Onoki's flashback.. which is most likely not entering this game


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 1, 2013)

Random said:


> I love Light's laugh in the english dub
> 
> Also, what's with the Mexican themed avatars?



What? You dont like Taco's and salsa?


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 1, 2013)

So the Edo Kages are in the game? Sweet.

I'm gonna have a blast with Trollkage!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 1, 2013)

Clam summon and Jokey Boy better be in this


----------



## Pein (Feb 1, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I think we will get new moves for his Edo Tensei costume as he does show off other skills. Outside of that I like the way Itachi plays so I see nothing wrong with him keeping one slot.



if edo itachi is a different character I hope they rework generations itachi, get rid of totsuka ougi and leave him with tsukuyomi. Its nice to be able to use all 3 MS techs in one character. 

Mu is gonna be awesome to play as, dust release is one of the most badass things in naruto and it sucks only as a ougi for oonoki.


----------



## G (Feb 1, 2013)

DEM CUTSCENES IN DAT COMMERCIAL!!! HNNNGGGGGHHGGGG


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

Pein said:


> if edo itachi is a different character I hope they rework generations itachi, get rid of totsuka ougi and leave him with tsukuyomi. Its nice to be able to use all 3 MS techs in one character.
> 
> Mu is gonna be awesome to play as, dust release is one of the most badass things in naruto and it sucks only as a ougi for oonoki.



itachi's totsuka ougi is by far the worst ougi in the game


----------



## Random (Feb 1, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> itachi's totsuka ougi is by far the worst ougi in the game



False. It's a pretty good ougi if you know how to use it effectively.


----------



## Vash (Feb 1, 2013)

I want Edo Kage gameplay


----------



## -JT- (Feb 1, 2013)

I want Bikini Ino confirmation


----------



## Vash (Feb 1, 2013)

I want Samui confirmation!

Then I want bikini Samui confirmation


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 1, 2013)

Pein said:


> if edo itachi is a different character I hope they rework generations itachi, get rid of totsuka ougi and leave him with tsukuyomi. Its nice to be able to use all 3 MS techs in one character.
> 
> Mu is gonna be awesome to play as, dust release is one of the most badass things in naruto and it sucks only as a ougi for oonoki.


I'd like to see an Izanami UJ from Edo Itachi. Trapping his opponent in a Genjutsu, and in that illusion, they get their a**** kicked by Itachi's Katon and Suiton until they accept their real self, which they learn to do rather quickly.

And amen to M?. Him and Edo Mizukage will be a blast. The other Kages too, of course, but M? and Mizukage got that style.

As for Edo Nagato, they gotta have Shinra Tensei in there somewhere (have just recently started to play Generations again, and tried Pain a bit extra, and I've severly underestimated the fun that is your frenzied opponent and two pesky supports caught in a ST. But since they pretty much gotta change his style anyway (maybe they'll keep the Animal Summons in his combos) there should be at least Shinra Tensei, chakra absorbation, the soul reaper jutsu, that blast attack he was gonna use on Killerbee and Chibaku Tensei...

Still getting tagged for this game.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

Random said:


> False. It's a pretty good ougi if you know how to use it effectively.



its not about knowing how to use it, or whether it's effective in battle..

that shit sucks, its boring, too generic, lame, gay


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 1, 2013)

You call that the worst? You haven't seen how lame TS Choji's, Ino's, Yamato's is? There are way worse ultimate jutsu than Itachi's by far.


----------



## G (Feb 1, 2013)

Jak said:


> I want Samui confirmation!
> 
> Then I want bikini Samui confirmation



Then my boner would be confirmed


----------



## Vash (Feb 1, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> You call that the worst? You haven't seen how lame TS Choji's, Ino's, Yamato's is? There are way worse ultimate jutsu than Itachi's by far.



When you look back at the Accel games, and you see how awesome Ino's Ougi's were... then you look at Storm 2/Gen/and likely 3, you can't help but feel like "wtf".

A kick as an ultimate. Hell naw 



G said:


> Then my boner would be confirmed



Mine was confirmed while I typed it


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> You call that the worst? You haven't seen how lame TS Choji's, Ino's, Yamato's is? There are way worse ultimate jutsu than Itachi's by far.



oh well maybe

nvr even bothered to look at those characters cuz they dont exist to me. i think i know ino's ultimate though, still beats itachis imo


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 1, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> oh well maybe
> 
> nvr even bothered to look at those characters cuz they dont exist to me. i think i know ino's ultimate though, still beats itachis imo



So the kick in the face beats crushing someone with a legendary weapon? If you ask me, Karin's ultimate is better than both, not in utility, but in creativity.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> So the kick in the face beats crushing someone with a legendary weapon? If you ask me, Karin's ultimate is better than both, not in utility, but in creativity.



lmao, itachi's ougi is bad because he has so many other options yet they chose to give him that.. whereas ino they didnt know what to give her (bcuz her feats lack) so they decided to give her a flower kick

basically itachi doesnt meet the standard, so its very disappointing


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 1, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> lmao, itachi's ougi is bad because he has so many other options yet they chose to give him that.. whereas ino they didnt know what to give her (bcuz her feats lack) so they decided to give her a flower kick
> 
> basically itachi doesnt meet the standard, so its very disappointing



Well what would you give him based on his part 2 self? He has three ultimate attacks in the form of Mangekyou. Susano'o, being his ultimate trump card, was a natural choice. It was that, Tsukuyomi which they already used, and Amaterasu. I'm not saying that Totsuka Blade as an ultimate is amazing, but they always use the strongest moves the character has and Susano'o was the strongest. 

What would you have given Itachi?


----------



## G (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah but Ino could have something better. Something to do with Shinten Bunshin would be awesome.


----------



## Pein (Feb 1, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> itachi's totsuka ougi is by far the worst ougi in the game



it really is, he already awakens to susanoo and slashes his sword why the hell would his ougi be the same damn thing.



ThePromise said:


> Well what would you give him based on his part 2 self? He has three ultimate attacks in the form of Mangekyou. Susano'o, being his ultimate trump card, was a natural choice. It was that, Tsukuyomi which they already used, and Amaterasu. I'm not saying that Totsuka Blade as an ultimate is amazing, but they always use the strongest moves the character has and Susano'o was the strongest.
> 
> What would you have given Itachi?


tsukiyomi with a revamped scene.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 1, 2013)

Pein said:


> tsukiyomi with a revamped scene.



Like what? I don't think they'll display the opponent being tied to a stake and tortured over a long period of time like Kakashi had to deal with. A large meteor like object colliding with you got the point across; you were fucking screwed. 

I don't think CC2 was okay with making too much up, and Itachi's Tsukuyomi was already made in Storm 1. Why fix what wasn't broken?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2013)

Pein said:


> it really is, he already awakens to susanoo and slashes his sword why the hell would his ougi be the same damn thing.


There are a few awakenings like that.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> its not about knowing how to use it, or whether it's effective in battle..
> 
> *that shit sucks, its boring, too generic, lame, gay*



Have you seen.... Orochimaru's?


----------



## G (Feb 1, 2013)

Like Chojis ougi and awakening. ugh..


----------



## G (Feb 1, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Have you seen.... Orochimaru's?



That's good IMO.
Though the Storm 1 one is better.
Actually both are rather underwhelming.. but what could he have..?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2013)

G said:


> That's good IMO.
> Though the Storm 1 one is better.
> Actually both are rather underwhelming.. but what could he have..?



His storm 2 one is disgraceful.

I don't know, why not give him the Edo Tensei he so willingly deserves rather than giving it to the copycat Kabuto in a Storm 2.5?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 1, 2013)

G said:


> That's good IMO.



Turning into a giant snake, spinning around in a circle, then colliding into the ground is good? They could've done a lot better than that, Tsunade too. Jiraiya is the only Sannin with the good ultimate. It's too bad he's slow in all aspects of attack.


----------



## G (Feb 1, 2013)

Kabuto has it in Gens probably cuz he used it that one time when the game was new.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2013)

G said:


> Like Chojis ougi and awakening. ugh..


Well Choji has a new awakening now.


----------



## Random (Feb 1, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> its not about knowing how to use it, or whether it's effective in battle..
> 
> that shit sucks, its boring, too generic, lame, gay



Compared to Ino's simple little kick? Susanoo is a giant freaking flaming warrior, perhaps he could do more than just slash you, but it's far from generic.

Seems my point was already stated


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2013)

G said:


> Kabuto has it in Gens probably cuz he used it that one time when the game was new.



I guess Orochimaru never had Edo Tensei in Storm 1 because CC2's precious consumers  would question why they weren't playable. Only took em 3 instalments...


----------



## -JT- (Feb 1, 2013)

Orochimaru's Ultimate and/or Awakening definitely should have been his Hydra Form.
The Developers were so lazy- they had a model for it in Storm 2 anyway so it would have been easy to just copy and paste it.

And because I'm bored, I'll analyse the K11's (sans Naruto, plus Sai) current ougis according to my opinion:

Sakura- absolutely awful. Of course it has to be a punch of some sort, but it's so underwhelming. Why is there only a bit of dust caused by the force of her punch? Should have used the smashy smashy she used on Kakashi in the Storm 2 boss battle.

Sai- good. Creative and shows off the variety of his arsenal. I'd like to see it changed to his Ink Warriors in Storm 3 though.

Kiba- terrible. It's literally his regular jutsu done in a slightly different style. Definitely should have been a Double Headed Wolf stomp/crunch, or Garouga.

Hinata- great. It's cool, classy and accurately shows off her skills.

Shino- no real opinion. All his bug techniques look the same to me.

Shikamaru- decent. Shows off his intelligence and is creative, but could maybe have done with a bigger explosion to seal the deal.

Ino- awful. In terms of style and cinematic it's acceptable, and pre-war it showed off the few feats she had (chakra control as a result of medical training), but it's horribly underwhelming, especially compared to the OP character joining now.

Choji- terrible. He literally just pushes them? At the very least, like Sakura, he should have had a load of rubble and crap explode from the ground as he did it.

Neji- fairly good. See Hinata, although could have been made a bit flashier and more powerful to show what a BAMF he is.

Tenten- good. Shows off her style of fighting yet is different to the weapon spam she usually does.

Lee- bad. It looks quite cool, and is a breath of fresh air compared to his usual Lotus shenanigans, but the final hit is abysmal. It's pretty much Ino's kick with a more badass set up but actually less 'damage portrayal'.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Well what would you give him based on his part 2 self? He has three ultimate attacks in the form of Mangekyou. Susano'o, being his ultimate trump card, was a natural choice. It was that, Tsukuyomi which they already used, and Amaterasu. I'm not saying that Totsuka Blade as an ultimate is amazing, but they always use the strongest moves the character has and Susano'o was the strongest.
> 
> What would you have given Itachi?


amatarasu? 

the reason i wouldnt put susano is because that's his awakening, so there is no need to add susano as a ultimate. or if you wanted to put susano as ultimate then at least make it better, like susano stabbing you and the soul proceeds to come out and be inserted in the gourd

but come on the shit we have now is lame as fuck



Aeiou said:


> Have you seen.... Orochimaru's?


lol oro's is just as bad


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 1, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> amatarasu?
> 
> the reason i wouldnt put susano is because that's his awakening, so there is no need to add susano as a ultimate. or if you wanted to put susano as ultimate then at least make it better, like susano stabbing you and the soul proceeds to come out and be inserted in the gourd
> 
> but come on the shit we have now is lame as fuck



Then he'd be no different than Taka Sasuke, and that variation of the ultimate you're talking about leaves no room for possibly escaping lol. Then again you can easily counter that with the Reaper Death Seal argument. I know its lame, but I also understand that the options were limited. I'd prefer some crow bunshin and katons for an ultimate from him, but it's nowhere near Susano'o level.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 1, 2013)

Tsunade's Ouji and Awakening needs to be completely revamped.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 1, 2013)

A lot of characters need overhauled ougis, and maybe awakenings that don't just power them up. Kiba for example coud have his two headed wolf or something, Kakashi's could have him copy his opponents jutsu. Just more variety.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 1, 2013)

^ Agreed. Karin could also release the Juubi, for example.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 1, 2013)

New pictures from unspecified event.


----------



## Vash (Feb 1, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> New pictures from unspecified event.



Forget the game, here's what I'm interested in


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 1, 2013)

Jak said:


> Forget the game, here's what I'm interested in


This is now a sexy japanese girl discussion.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

dem legs 

i could tell she got nice hips too


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 1, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> New pictures from unspecified event.



Nice. I think this pic is the one that stands out the most because behind them you can see a set up match between Naruto and EMS Sasuke from the character roster:


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 1, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> New pictures from unspecified event.



EMS Sasuke


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 1, 2013)

You'd think Matsuyama would have a KCM costume this time.


----------



## Pein (Feb 1, 2013)

ThePromise said:


> Like what? I don't think they'll display the opponent being tied to a stake and tortured over a long period of time like Kakashi had to deal with. A large meteor like object colliding with you got the point across; you were fucking screwed.
> 
> I don't think CC2 was okay with making too much up, and Itachi's Tsukuyomi was already made in Storm 1. Why fix what wasn't broken?



I'm saying for storm 3 they could change it. Its fucking lazy if they recycle either of his ougi scenes from the past games. Maybe if it was a character who had no feats but Itachi has jutsu out the ass.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 1, 2013)

Pein said:


> I'm saying for storm 3 they could change it. Its fucking lazy if they recycle either of his ougi scenes from the past games. Maybe if it was a character who had no feats but Itachi has jutsu out the ass.



Ino still has her ultimate from Storm 2 even with all the feats she's gotten throughout the war. 

I sincerely doubt they'll reconfigure multiple Awakenings, as disappointing as the idea is.

Tsunade doesn't even have Byakugo, and never even got Creation Rebirth.

Tells you they don't give a darn, and think that giving new characters will mask the laziness.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 1, 2013)

They've had more then enough time to go through and update them, it makes you wonder.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> New pictures from unspecified event.



quick question. does he get pussy? i mean real pssy


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 1, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> They've had more then enough time to go through and update them, it makes you wonder.


I imagine they believe they're fine the way they are.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 1, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I imagine they believe they're fine the way they are.


You think someone would've brought it up though, to fix them up a bit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone see this? The Storm 3 trading card set.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 1, 2013)

Damn the Chakra Chains look badass. Now I really want Kushina playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2013)

The chains look a bit underwhelming compared to the manga.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 1, 2013)

new screens!


pictures of a new demo


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Anyone see this? The Storm 3 trading card set.



yeaaa boii! madara baby



Aeiou said:


> The chains look a bit underwhelming compared to the manga.



agreed.

anyway aeiu, which is the official site for the game, i want the game developers to read my comments and shit so they consider my ideas. or is too late for that now?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 1, 2013)

A month away from release? Yeah, way too late.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2013)

Valiere said:


> anyway aeiu, which is the official site for the game, i want the game developers to read my comments and shit so they consider my ideas. or is too late for that now?



Well, T-ba....eh? Valiere? Name change huh 

..It's most likely a bit late for Storm 3, but they'd love to hear your ideas for future instalments. I don't know if they have one for Storm 3, but  Again, they'd refer to your feedback for their future work.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

edit: ah k thankies


----------



## Pein (Feb 2, 2013)

Valiere said:


> quick question. does he get pussy? i mean real pssy



Dude isn't ugly and he's a ceo of a successful company. He probably gets an insane amount.


----------



## Random (Feb 2, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Damn the Chakra Chains look badass. Now I really want Kushina playable.



So I went to go watch that video, and the ad for it was the trailer for UNS3


----------



## Olympian (Feb 2, 2013)

Tsunade, Choji and others not being awarded with War arc jutsu? How far up the War is this supposed to go?


----------



## -JT- (Feb 2, 2013)

Storm 3 comes out next month


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 2, 2013)

Jaga said:


> new screens!
> 
> 
> pictures of a new demo


 I really hope / wish Kushina is a playable character, I know making her moves etc could be difficult, but she's still awesome damn it


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 2, 2013)

I just hope they will do something about those awkward looking "interactive objects" in stages.

Seriously, those piles of snow or the random wooden boxes on the Konoha stage look so strange and out of place that it makes me cringe just by looking at them, not to mention they look like they were made by a 10 yo using MS Paint for the first time.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> I just hope they will do something about those awkward looking "interactive objects" in stages.
> 
> Seriously, those piles of snow or the random wooden boxes on the Konoha stage look so strange and out of place that it makes me cringe just by looking at them, not to mention they look like they were made by a 10 yo using MS Paint for the first time.


It's doubtful they'll be fixed, the least they can do is make it optional at this point.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 2, 2013)

KCM2 Naruto, Yugito, Han, Roshi, Bee, Fuu, and Yagura!!!!


----------



## G (Feb 2, 2013)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!"""""""!"""""


----------



## -JT- (Feb 2, 2013)

So Yugito's Jutsu is Bijudama? Nice 

Her grab is awesome too, the her Awakening is just...


----------



## G (Feb 2, 2013)

Yagura is like Haku.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 2, 2013)

Yagura's tilt (I assume it's his tilt) looks interesting- that little shield of water


----------



## G (Feb 2, 2013)

Utakata seems cheap.


----------



## G (Feb 2, 2013)

Han's combos are the coolest imo.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Feb 2, 2013)

^Utakata Is clearly another ranged fighter, and from the looks of it he just may be the cheapest yet seen.

I can already hear the out cries of bullshit he will cause many players online.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 2, 2013)

Utakata is my favourite Jin  I don't care


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

All looked pretty awesome. Naruto's team ougi was pretty epic, for sure.

Was hoping we'd see Sasuke's awakening as well, no biggie though.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 2, 2013)

BM Naruto doesn't seem to be playable... if you check the Nardo Vs Sauce vid you can clearly see at the end that the new Naruto's awakening is KCM while in the Yugito vid you can see that BM is only on his ultimate jutsu.

Shame.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> BM Naruto doesn't seem to be playable... if you check the Nardo Vs Sauce vid you can clearly see at the end that the new Naruto's awakening is KCM while in the Yugito vid you can see that BM is only on his ultimate jutsu.
> 
> Shame.


It was to be expected though, maybe the next Storm will do BM justice.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 2, 2013)

EMS Sasuke is amazing... He has some sort of defense mechanic with Enton and Susanoo.
Dude who was playing with him was stupid, he could have went into awakening.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 2, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> EMS Sasuke is amazing... He has some sort of defense mechanic with Enton and Susanoo.
> Dude who was playing with him was stupid, he could have went into awakening.



To be honest I'm not sure if that was EMS Sasuke, it seemed like he was just an updated MS (Susano'o) Sasuke from Generations... just like how they upgraded SM Naruto from UNS2 to UNSG.



Skywalker said:


> It was to be expected though, maybe the next Storm will do BM justice.



Yeah I hope so.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 2, 2013)

I haven't seen ANYBODY commenting on it but:

Fuu has GIGA DRILL BREAKER! PIERCE THE HEAVENS GIRL!   
I love 7Tails! 
good thing is the suspense of not having seen her combos is still there 

AWESOME to see Yugito's combo as a grab/ Nezumi Kadama as jutsu and am hyped for her ulti too! DAT NIBI. 

Yugito, Fuu, and hopefully Ameyuri; absolute Kunoichi dream team!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 2, 2013)

Dat Bijuudama scene was 

I'm liking this new setup for Generations Nardo, but I still want to play as Beast Mode on it's own (like an Awakening, rather than it just being a UJ) 

I hope it's at best worthwhile in the boss fight if their keeping it away from us like this ;A;


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 2, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> To be honest I'm not sure if that was EMS Sasuke, it seemed like he was just an updated MS (Susano'o) Sasuke from Generations... just like how they upgraded SM Naruto from UNS2 to UNSG.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I hope so.



Do you even...

sigh that was EMS Sasuke, he has his collar zipped up.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 2, 2013)

Save that for next month


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

Bee was GARBAGE son, lmao. I can't believe he almost came back from that asswhooping. 

Japan always doing it up and getting all excited when a Jinchuuriki awakens, then the match ends moments later.


----------



## Random (Feb 2, 2013)

Those fights were pretty lackluster imo.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 2, 2013)

lack of BM Naruto as a playable character displeases me! >
still lookin forward to 2-7Tails  and i guess EMSauce.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 2, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Do you even...
> 
> sigh that was EMS Sasuke, he has his collar zipped up.



Didn't notice


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> BM Naruto doesn't seem to be playable... if you check the Nardo Vs Sauce vid you can clearly see at the end that the new Naruto's awakening is KCM while in the Yugito vid you can see that BM is only on his ultimate jutsu.
> 
> Shame.


That's a shame, especially since all they needed to do was use their BM Naruto model and give it to KCM Naruto when you select the version with the BM Ultimate. Still I suspect as others have that Storm 4 (and maybe Generations 2 if it comes first) will give us a new Naruto with BM as his awakening or even BM as a separate character.

Anyway despite this Naruto will still be a fun character to play as (especially in his Kame School Gi). I also think Fu will be one of my new favourites.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

New gameplay was just added 12 minutes ago I believe


 Nothing new.


----------



## Random (Feb 2, 2013)

It's so easy to break people's shields now, it's crazy


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 2, 2013)

Farewell defensive gameplay style


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Random said:


> It's so easy to break people's shields now, it's crazy


It does seem that way, and supports don't seem to help much in saving you.


----------



## G (Feb 2, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> ^Utakata Is clearly another ranged fighter, and from the looks of it he just may be the cheapest yet seen.
> 
> I can already hear the out cries of bullshit he will cause many players online.



WHY WHY WHY!!! My favorite characters (deidara, tenten, shino, now utakata) are all ranged
That wont stop me from using them.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

G said:


> WHY WHY WHY!!! My favorite characters (deidara, tenten, shino, now utakata) are all ranged
> That wont stop me from using them.



So ...Chouji is conveniently gone from this list ....

I wonder why


----------



## Random (Feb 2, 2013)

It also seems that people are a lot more vicious with the air attacks now. Which makes since if you are playing with supports because most of them can't touch you in the air.

But the sheer speed of shield breaks scares me. I'm mostly an offensive player, but I have to rely on blocking at some point. It'll be hard if they can break your shield in less than a full combo. Usually you can only do that when you are awakened.

Also, awakenings almost seem less threatening now since people can just do it whenever they want. Even the actual full awakenings are accessible faster than before.

But I've yet to play the game yet, so time will tell.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I guess we'll be seeing a LOT more Pain/Hinata/Neji supports now if there really is faster shield breaking.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 2, 2013)

That Fu Ultimate was beautiful.
Also Naruto and Sasuke got New combos.


----------



## Pein (Feb 2, 2013)

utakata looks like a nightmare to play against. he's like shino and his time delayed bugs on steroids. Killer bee's lariat looks sped up and Fu's ougi looks great. 

One thing that really pissed me off though is why the hell is juugo still in his retard patient clothes for? I swear CC2 is getting lay as hell, that or jojo is taking resources away from naruto.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 2, 2013)

It's probably late now but we need air combos to make aerial battles more interesting... having just one aerial combo is kinda boring.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's the original YouTube source of the videos.



*Naruto vs. Sasuke Gameplay 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ZYoxtQmddnw[/YOUTUBE]




*Mifune vs. Naruto Gameplay*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]xXlj1KSikZY[/YOUTUBE]




*Naruto vs. Yugito Gameplay 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]4sWHFDUh3hY[/YOUTUBE]




We don't need to go to Saiyan Island for every video.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 2, 2013)

Pein said:


> utakata looks like a nightmare to play against. he's like shino and his time delayed bugs on steroids.
> 
> One thing that really pissed me off though is why the hell is juugo still in his retard patient clothes for? I swear CC2 is getting lay as hell, that or jojo is taking resources away from naruto.



That's the things i'm worried about too. Doesn't mean Jugo can't have the other costume revealed later on, we didn't see Taka anywhere but as pre-set supports. They play a role in Story Mode so CC2 can't just...oversee them.

Does the sheer force of Chomeis fang clipping create a damn explosion!? I would have liked it better if it crunched the opponent but it's awesome too. Video quality is a bit crappy tho.
FUU!  

Sasuke appears to have an ultimate with the new Amaterasu orb.
To be honest, i've noticed guard breaking to be HARDER again. Remember, this was a tourney, and such with alot of dashing and air combos. Agreed, it's not a good sign air dashing seems to be dominant again, but normal combos, jutsus, yeah even AWAKENED combos don't break a guard at once. That means they atleast took it up a notch, enduring 2-3 more hits.
Which i like.


----------



## Pein (Feb 2, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Here's the original YouTube source of the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, saiyan island act like cunts watermarking everything and providing no sources.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 2, 2013)

Jaga said:


> KCM2 Naruto, Yugito, Han, Roshi, Bee, Fuu, and Yagura!!!!



I have to give CC2 credit, they're getting more creative with characters' moves  They're kind of giving characters two jutsus, one the traditional way with triangle + O, and then the subtle way through a tilt. Yagura seemed to have two: his mirror jutsu from the manga (Like JT said, I'm assuming this is his tilt) and his coral one. Utakata had this too with his bubbles, and even Danzo from Generations had this.

But the use of their skills isn't just all offense now. Yagura's shield tilt can come in handy in so many ways. And Utakata is going to be amazing. His bubbles don't hit you right away, and you can still attack. It could be seen as cheap, but at the same time it can be seen as suburb


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 2, 2013)

Bloody Hell. The Character selection screen from way back knocked my excitement a little bit but these videos are amazing. MS Sasuke was my favourite character to play as in Generations and they've improved him 100%! 

That being said, the Jin' are all fantastic and their combos/jutsu/ougi/awakenings are spot on. Bit disappointed that Bee is only slightly different as I never did like using him but now he also feels like the weakest Jin', even Gaara has more impressive and powerful-looking attacks.

I would also like to point out how the 'over-the-top-ougis' we once mentioned are now commonplace again not because they're over-the-top but because that's how powerful characters are now. We've come a long way.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 2, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> *And Utakata is going to be amazing. His bubbles don't hit you right away, and you can still attack. It could be seen as cheap, but at the same time it can be seen as suburb *



The only reason Utakata seemed as cheap as he did was because of how pathetic that Killer Bee player was.

Not saying he won't be a little cheap with those attacks, but not as bad that vid makes him out to be.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Danzo from Generations had this.



Danzo's tilt and jutsu were too similar. If they made his tilt operate like Vacuum Bullets instead of Blades, it might've been smarter.

Praying that they removed all framerate issues within 360 version and didn't just copy paste that mess over.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 2, 2013)

Can someone please answer this for me, with the roster being 80, how many characters are confirmed as playable?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 2, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> The only reason Utakata seemed as cheap as he did was because of how pathetic that Killer Bee player was.
> 
> Not saying he won't be a little cheap with those attacks, but not as bad that vid makes him out to be.



True, that KB player wasn't the best. But Utakata's mechanics really can make him an unfair character.. Imagine how frustrating it'd be if you were knocked out on the ground and Utakata can still attack.. The bubbles won't get to you right away, but by the time you get up you'd be struck all over again, in addition to Utakata himself.

The ballgame's really gonna change in Storm 3. 



SoleAccord said:


> Danzo's tilt and jutsu were too similar. If they made his tilt operate like Vacuum Bullets instead of Blades, it might've been smarter.



Very true, but you see what I mean, right? It wasn't some cheesy taijutsu move, it was an actual jutsu. If CC2 does this more often, we can ascend from only having 1 jutsu per character. It's like having one main jutsu and one sub jutsu (without any cinema, which is pretty much another +).

You can already see CC2 is trying to make it advanced, as Yagura's tilt was the far least underwhelming, or useless.



Jaruka said:


> Can someone please answer this for me, with the roster being 80, how many characters are confirmed as playable?



I think Gaiash has made one of those a couple times.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Speaking of Gaara, does he get his big sand awakening again,  or his Bijuu?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 2, 2013)

He should get a Giant Sand Mommy awakening


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 2, 2013)

Why does everyone think that Gaara will get a Bijuu awakening?


Did Gaara ever use his Bijuu in part 2?


*Spoiler*: __ 




______________


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 2, 2013)

Epic gameplays! 

I liked Yugito, Roshi, Han and Yagura's movesets the most. 

Well now we know that Bijuu Naruto is just an Ougi for one of the Naruto(s) we can use in the game. Epic Ougi still. Though I really wished CC2 could give us a list of how many Naruto(s) are playable because I am starting to get confused. 

We have the Naruto with Bijuu Mode as his Ougi, also Sage Naruto as I assume by seeing that is how he fights Kurama in the Confining the Jinchuuriki Boss battle (guess the Hokage Naruto is pretty much the same for Sage Naruto), then we Goku Naruto with that Kame-Hame-Ha Rasengan as his Ninjutsu, afterwards comes samurai Naruto (I'm still meh-ish about that one) and finally that Naruto we just saw in those youtube vids above with even more cool Kage Bunshin & Rasengan attacks (in fact, that huge Rasengan that he used to finish off EMS Sasuke must be from   when they first fought Madara).

But overall I enjoyed seeing those Naruto(s) in action. I'm still waiting for Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto confirmation (KCM Naruto, not "KCM2" or "Kurama Mode" which we just saw there). They wouldn't advertise him in all the scans if he wasn't gonna be playable. 

And EMS Sasuke was awesome too, liked his aerial Chidoris and his Susano'o grab and slice move.

And to think we still haven't see Edo Kages gameplay and what is still yet to come.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 2, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> They wouldn't advertise him in all the scans if he wasn't gonna be playable.



He spends most of the War Arc, the main selling point of the game, in Chakra Mode. That's probably why.


----------



## Random (Feb 2, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Speaking of Gaara, does he get his big sand awakening again,  or his Bijuu?



I doubt it, he will still have the generic glowing awakening. The only thing they ever change for him is jutsus and Ultimates, which is nice, but he really should have a better awakening.


----------



## G (Feb 2, 2013)

All these new ougis are so over the top..
and the Konoha 11 on the other hand..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 2, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> He spends most of the War Arc, the main selling point of the game, in Chakra Mode. That's probably why.



Yeah, but also shows a hell-ton of new attacks, moves, feats, etc however you want to name it. And that is without saying that he takes on a good number of foes in that mode where he displays his new stuff: Itachi & Nagato, 3rd Raikage, Jinchuurikis and Tobi.

So it isn't just for aesthetics and "looks", if you know what I mean. The War arc is where he polishes and hones his new power that he acquired after defeating the 9 Tails in that Boss fight.

Anyway I still am feeling confident he'll become playable. Plus we didn't see him use the Rasengan Planet jutsu in any of those fights that was confirmed in last week's scan, here he just did a variant of the Bijuu Bullet thing from Generations.

I believe in KCM Naruto.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 2, 2013)

G said:


> All these new ougis are so over the top..
> and the Konoha 11 on the other hand..



That's what's funny.

The air combos too. They're more in-depth now, and previous characters still have those lackluster and 3-hit aerial combos. Doesn't really encourage players to use them one bit.

The Storm series is becoming "Survival of the Fittest". With each update, the non-updated characters become less and less inclined to be used because they can't keep up with the current ones in terms of moveset quality. That used to just go for people like Konan, Orochimaru, and Hidan.. now it's most of K11 and copy/pasted characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Why does everyone think that Gaara will get a Bijuu awakening?
> 
> 
> Did Gaara ever use his Bijuu in part 2?
> ...


I was just asking.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 2, 2013)

damn han is a big friend


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 2, 2013)

I couldn't find the list, Aeiou so I shall make my own. The reason I didn't before is that I know I'll miss someone. 

Here we go:

*Confirmed:*
1. Naruto (Generations - _Updated Jutsu_, Hokage) _(Samurai, Goku)_
2. Sasuke (EMS)_ (Road to Ninja, Samurai)_
3. Sakura (Standard, Alliance)_ (Swimsuit, School Uniform)_
4. Kakashi (Standard, Alliance) _(Anbu)_
5. Yamato 
6. Sai (Standard, Alliance)
7. Shikamaru (Standard, Alliance)
8. Ino (Standard, Alliance)
9. Choji (Standard, Alliance)
10. Rock Lee (Standard, Alliance)
11. Neji (Standard, Alliance)
12. Tenten (Standard, Alliance)
13. Shino (Standard, Alliance)
14. Hinata (Standard, Alliance) _(Road to Ninja)_
15. Kiba (Standard, Alliance)
16. Gai (Standard, Alliance)
17. Minato (Flak Jacket, Hokage)
18. Gaara (Kage, Alliance)
19. Temari (Kage Guard, Alliance)
20. Kankuro (Kage Guard, Alliance)
21. Killer B _(Potentially two slots)_
22. A 
23. Darui
24. Tsunade _(Swimsuit)_
25. Onoki 
26. Mei
27. Masked Man
28. Kabuto (Snake)
29. Karin
30. Suigetsu
31. Juugo
32. Itachi Uchiha (Akatsuki, Edo Tensei) _(Anbu)_
33. Sasori (Edo Tensei) _(Potentially two slots as he has a new moveset)_
34. Deidara (Akatsuki, Edo Tensei)
35. Asuma (Standard, Edo Tensei)
36. Mifune
37. Hanzo (Edo Tensei)
38. Yugito (Standard, Edo Tensei)
39. Yagura (Standard, Edo Tensei)
40. Roshi (Standard, Edo Tensei)
41. Han (Standard, Edo Tensei)
42. Utakata (Standard, Edo Tensei)
43. Fu (Standard, Edo Tensei)
44. 2nd Mizukage
45. 2nd Tsuchikage 
46. 3rd Raikage
47. 4th Kazekage
48. Zabuza (Standard, Edo Tensei) 
49. Haku (Standard, Edo Tensei)

*Unconfirmed but Likely:*
50. Hiruzen (Standard, Young)
*51. Nagato (Edo Tensei)*
52. Orochimaru 
53. Jiraiya 
54. Kakazu (Standard, Edo Tensei)
55. Kimmimaro (Standard, Edo Tensei)
56. Chiyo (Standard, Edo Tensei)
57. Kabuto 
58. Tobi
59. Pain
60. Konan
61. Hidan
*62. Rinnegan Tobi*
*63. Uchiha Madara (Standard, Edo Tensei)*
64. Kisame 
65. Danzo 
66. Hashirama 
67. Tobirama 

So, assuming that this list is accurate and Rinnegan Tobi, Nagato and Madara will be announced soon we're left with 13 slots. Does that sound right? You can object to the unconfirmed list but it is likely that we'll see the return of characters like Pain, Hidan, Jiraiya, etc...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 2, 2013)

I just watched the Mifune gameplay.
His grab lost the blood effect so I guess the Jutsu and Ultimate did too.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 2, 2013)

boring battles damn. Also JUUGO still in the same outfit. Wow just wow. anyways dont want to nitpick anything until they release a proper gameplay footage


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 2, 2013)

slickcat said:


> boring battles damn. Also JUUGO still in the same outfit. Wow just wow. anyways dont want to nitpick anything until they release a proper gameplay footage



Do you guys say it was boring because of the people who played or because of the actual characters?

If it's the players it's understandable. You should just look at what those characters can do and imagine their potential in your hands/the hands of the experienced. 

If it's the actual characters.. well that's a whole other story.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 2, 2013)

Jaruka you forgot Zabuza and Haku as likely characters  so plus all those characters and the multiple Naruto and Sasukes, we still have around 10 or so slots.


----------



## Random (Feb 2, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Do you guys say it was boring because of the people who played or because of the actual characters?
> 
> If it's the players it's understandable. You should just look at what those characters can do and imagine their potential in your hands/the hands of the experienced.
> 
> If it's the actual characters.. well that's a whole other story.



Yea, those players were bad. Especially that one Sasuke player in the first vid in the link that FoY posted, disgraceful.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 2, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Jaruka you forgot Zabuza and Haku as likely characters  so plus all those characters and the multiple Naruto and Sasukes, we still have around 10 or so slots.


I don't think the Narutos will be separate. Samurai and Goku go with Generations Naruto who loses his Ougi from Generations (giving it to Goku) and gains the TBM Ougi. As for Hokage Naruto, seems silly to give him a second slot but it's likely. Naruto will have two slots at most.

For Sasuke, EMS is his default costume (updated MS from Generations) and Road to Ninja/Samurai wont have slots as they're DLC costumes. I'm assuming (for now) that EMS is the only Sasuke until we have confirmation of Akatsuki or Kirin returning, same goes for Naruto. 

Zabuza and Haku are in confirmed as we've seen Zabuza fight Kakashi with Haku as support. 

Cheers though


----------



## slickcat (Feb 2, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Do you guys say it was boring because of the people who played or because of the actual characters?
> 
> If it's the players it's understandable. You should just look at what those characters can do and imagine their potential in your hands/the hands of the experienced.
> 
> If it's the actual characters.. well that's a whole other story.


ahh I think the players played well it was just unappealing to my eyes. But whenever a character did a full combo i was pleased


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 2, 2013)

Random said:


> Yea, those players were bad. Especially that one Sasuke player in the first vid in the link that FoY posted, disgraceful.



Yeah, Killerbee was pretty pitiful as well.

It's funny though because I do that with most Storm battles I watch. It's as if I'm the one playing, and I'd always say "Why didn't you do this/that when you had the chance ".. because that's what I'd do in that situation.

But yeah.. they were pretty bad.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 2, 2013)

We have supposedly 13 free slots left?

I really do want the Support-onlies to become fully playable.

And let's throw in Hiashi and Old InoShikaCho while we're at it.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Can someone please answer this for me, with the roster being 80, how many characters are confirmed as playable?


Since it's been a while since I last made one of these here's what we know so far.

*For Costumes*
*Practically confirmed
**Guess


*Spoiler*: _Confirmed_ 



*Brand New for Storm 3*
1. Darui (Regular outfit)
2. Mifune (Regular outfit)
3. Hanzo (Edo Tensei)
4. Second Mizukage (Edo Tensei)
5. Mu (Edo Tensei)
6. Third Raikage (Edo Tensei)
7. Fourth Kazekage (Edo Tensei)
8. Yugito (Regular outfit, Edo Tensei*)
9. Yugura (Regular outfit, Edo Tensei*)
10. Roshi (Regular outfit, Edo Tensei*)
11. Han (Regular outfit, Edo Tensei*)
12. Utakata (Regular outfit, Edo Tensei*)
13. Fu (Regular outfit, Edo Tensei*)

*Storm 2 (confirmed)*
14. Naruto (Nine Tailed Rasengan*, Rasenshuriken)
15. Sage Naruto (Sage Mode, Hokage Naruto)
16. Kakashi (Konoha headband, Shinobi Alliance headband, Anbu)
17. Sakura (Regular outfit, War outfit, School uniform, Swimsuit)
18. Sai (Regular outfit, War outfit, Road to Ninja**)
19. Yamato (Regular outfit, Anbu**)
20. Hinata (Regular outfit, War outfit, Road to Ninja, School uniform**, Swimsuit**)
21. Kiba (Regular outfit, War outfit, School uniform**, Swimsuit**, Road to Ninja**)
22. Shino (Regular outfit, War outfit, School uniform**, Swimsuit**, Road to Ninja**)
23. Shikamaru (Konoha headband, Shinobi Alliance headband, School Uniform**, Swimsuit**)
24. Choji (Regular outfit, War outfit, School uniform**, Swimsuit**)
25. Ino (Regular outfit, War outfit, Road to Ninja**, School uniform**, Swimsuit**)
26. Asuma (Regular outfit, Edo Tensei)
27. Lee (Regular outfit, Football/Soccer uniform**, Swimsuit**)
28. Neji (Regular outfit, War outfit, Martial Arts uniform**, Swimsuit)
29. Tenten (Regular outfit, War outfit, School uniform OR Martial Arts uniform**, Swimsuit**, Road to Ninja**)
30. Gai (Regular outfit)
31. Tsunade (Regular outfit, Swimsuit)
32. Minato (Hokage cloak, No cloak*)
33. Gaara (Rescue Gaara*, Kage Summit, War outfit, Swimsuit**)
34. Temari (Rescue Gaara*, Kage Summit, War outfit, Swimsuit**)
35. Kankuro (Rescue Gaara*, Kage Summit, War outfit, Swimsuit**)
36. Bee (Seven Swords, Samehada)
37. Karin (Regular outfit, Akatsuki**)
38. Suigetsu (Regular outfit, Akatsuki**)
39. Jugo (Regular outfit, Akatsuki**)
40. Kabuto (Regular outfit)
41. Itachi (Akatsuki*, Edo Tensei*, Anbu)
42. Deidara (Akatsuki*, Edo Tensei)
43. Sasori (Akatsuki*, Edo Tensei)
44. Kakuzu (Mask*, Edo Tensei)

*Generations (confirmed)*
45. Naruto (Rasengan Barrage, Tailed Beast Bomb, Goku's Kame School Gi)
46. Sasuke (Kage Summit, Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan, Road to Ninja)
47. A (Shirtless, Cloak)
48. Mei (Regular outfit)
49. Onoki (Regular outfit)
50. Zabuza (Regular outfit*, Edo Tensei)
51. Haku (Regular outfit*, Mask**, Edo Tensei)
52. Kabuto (Snake cloak)
53. Masked Man (Attack on Konoha)
54. Hiruzen (No cloak)
55. Danzo (Regular outfit)





*Spoiler*: _Seemingly Confirmed_ 



*Brand New*
56. Masked Man (Rinnegan)
57. Nagato (Edo Tensei)
58. Madara (Edo Tensei)
59. Thin Choji (War outfit, Road to Ninja**)

*Returning from Storm 1, 2 and Generations*
60. Sasuke (Orochimaru's band, Second outfit)
61. Sasuke (Akatsuki)
62. Tobi (Akatsuki)
63. Kisame (Akatsuki, Shirtless**)
64. Hidan (Akatsuki)
65. Pain (Akatsuki)
66. Konan (Akatsuki)
67. Jiraiya (Regular outfit)
68. Orochimaru (Regular outfit)
69. Kimimaro (Regular outfit*, Edo Tensei)
70. Chiyo (Regular outfit*, Edo Tensei)
71. Hashirama (Regular outfit)
72. Tobirama (Regular outfit)
73. Young Kakashi (Regular outfit)
74. Obito (Regular outfit)

*Debatable*
75. Ginkaku (Edo Tensei)
76. Kinkaku (Edo Tensei)




Also Naruto and Sasuke have Samurai outfits but I feel it's debatable which Naruto and Sasuke they belong to. And on that note;

Naruto (Samurai, School uniform**, Swimsuit**, Menma**)
Sasuke (Samurai, School uniform**)


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Since it's been a while since I last made one of these here's what we know so far.
> 
> *For Costumes*
> *Practically confirmed
> ...



Good list but I'm not too sure we'll see the return of the past versions of Naruto and Sasuke. Have you seen any evidence of this thusfar? I may have missed something


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Good list but I'm not too sure we'll see the return of the past versions of Naruto and Sasuke. Have you seen any evidence of this thusfar? I may have missed something


Well we saw Storm 2 Naruto used in one of the demos, including footage of him in his 4 tails awakening. There's also  which includes five Uchiha symbols beside Sasuke which is just enough for two more Sasuke slots and the members of Taka.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 2, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Well we saw Storm 2 Naruto used in one of the demos, including footage of him in his 4 tails awakening. There's also  which includes five Uchiha symbols beside Sasuke which is just enough for two more Sasuke slots and the members of Taka.


Thought I had missed something! That's most annoying. I really did hope we'd get a near-perfect roster for this game


----------



## Athruz (Feb 2, 2013)

You went from 13 Fu to 12 Naruto, just thought i'd tell you.

But whatever, your list actually worries me, Gaiash.

74 + 2 overseen
maybe we'll get:
another Bee
another Gaara
new Naruto
new Sasuke
aand we have everyone.
Which would give us a whole lot of duplicates and only the fewest of the few story-relevant characters that are needed.

I'd hate that, guys...tell me it isn't coming to that


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Athruz said:


> You went from 13 Fu to 12 Naruto, just thought i'd tell you.
> 
> But whatever, your list actually worries me, Gaiash.
> 
> ...


I doubt we're getting multiple Gaara/Bee, I think we have all the Naruto's and Sasuke's we''ll get too.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2013)

Athruz said:


> You went from 13 Fu to 12 Naruto, just thought i'd tell you.
> 
> But whatever, your list actually worries me, Gaiash.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out.

As for the duplicates I think we've seen all the Narutos and Sasukes already. As for Bee and Gaara I think they're staying in one slot. I say this because from what we've seen not much has changed in their gameplay. In the recent demo I didn't see Bee do anything he couldn't do in Storm 2 or Generations, I don't think the Sadahama is going to change enough to merit a slot change. And all Gaara has is a new Ultimate for his war outfit. I think the slot next to Bee in the demo is Omoi.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow pretty impressed but now I'm worried that there'll be four Narutos and 4 Sasukes as well... 

I can't believe they can't update the K11 moveset when they seem to have had no problem developing Naruto and Sasuke's. sigh!


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Wow pretty impressed but now I'm worried that there'll be four Narutos and 4 Sasukes as well...
> 
> I can't believe they can't update the K11 moveset when they seem to have had no problem developing Naruto and Sasuke's. sigh!



Because everything comes down to Naruto and Sasuke. Konoha 11 became irrelevant the moment Part 1 ended, excluding Team Asuma who gets triple the screentime of the others for whatever reason.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Because everything comes down to Naruto and Sasuke. Konoha 11 became irrelevant the moment Part 1 ended, excluding Team Asuma who gets triple the screentime of the others for whatever reason.


That's manga logic bro, not game logic. Team Asuma gets shafted the same as the rest of the rookies.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> That's manga logic bro, not game logic. Team Asuma gets shafted the same as the rest of the rookies.



Yet they still have an entire battle dedicated to their team, after the entire immortal arc involved their focus and revenge. What do the other teams get?

Not shit.  I see what you're saying, but team 10 was better off than most of the Konoha 11 due to more opportunity to be on screen and create movesets with what they did. CC2 just thinks new characters = they don't need to do anything with old characters. They failed the moment Tsunade didn't have Byakugou.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah we are talking about the game here. Of course I recognize that Naruto and Sasuke are the main characters, but here they are giving them multiple slots AND updates, while we haven't seen if the rest are getting some updates as well. Maybe we will be pleasantly surprised later on when the game is released.

I'm quite worried about the ease of dashing in and causing Guard Breaks now. And does it look like there is an Aerial Dash move? I noticed both Naruto and 5 tails doing it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

You're missing the point. They haven't had the screentime to DO anything with Konoha 11, except Team 10. What can they do with Neji that he doesn't already have?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 2, 2013)

The ultimate troll move.
Madara is boss battle only.
Imagine the butthurt.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You're missing the point. They haven't had the screentime to DO anything with Konoha 11, except Team 10. What can they do with Neji that he doesn't already have?


And that's the issue, while Neji and characters like him haven't shown much, there is more then enough material to put them up to par, and yet they don't do it. 

Whether they've shown had recent feats or not doesn't matter, it's the fact they just aren't being touched at all, you know?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> And that's the issue, while Neji and characters like him haven't shown much, there is more then enough material to put them up to par, and yet they don't do it.
> 
> Whether they've shown had recent feats or not doesn't matter, it's the fact they just aren't being touched at all, you know?



Kishimoto never told you about the developers of the Storm series.. - Vader


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Kishimoto never told you about the developers of the Storm series.. - Vader


He told me enough, he told me he killed them.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> He told me enough, he told me he killed them.



No Sky ...HE is the developer.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> No Sky ...HE is the developer.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 2, 2013)

Skywalker said:


>



Search your feelings, you know it to be true. Now, join me, and together we shall rule the competitive community as Masked Man and KCM Naruto.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

But..I don't like Masked Man.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 2, 2013)

I imagine that the Seven Swordsmen are being saved for Generations 2 along with the Sound 4... Feel the rage!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Wow pretty impressed but now I'm worried that there'll be four Narutos and 4 Sasukes as well...
> 
> I can't believe they can't update the K11 moveset when they seem to have had no problem developing Naruto and Sasuke's. sigh!


We've been shown that the most recent updates to the characters have just been added as an Ultimate to their Generations selves. They won't be getting another slot.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 2, 2013)

CC2 should make it in their future instalments that terminating a tournament will result in +Disconnection Frequency, to which having 1 or more will prevent you from hosting tournaments.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> CC2 should make it in their future instalments that terminating a tournament will result in +Disconnection Frequency, to which having 1 or more will prevent you from hosting tournaments.


That's a horrible idea. If you had a bad connection before upgrading or you were playing before loosing power you'd loose the ability to host a tournament.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 2, 2013)

I still have a feeling the Swordsmen and Kin/Gin will be in as playable characters. I really can't fathom another six Leaf characters taking those slots.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 2, 2013)

Bah. Wanted to see Sasuke's new Susanoo ougi. Start-up might be a bit slower than I'd like.

And what's up with his guard being randomly lit-up with Enton? Is that his new tilt?


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 2, 2013)

christfuck i can't wait

someone
get a weapon of some description and a large iron hook
i'll go and collect this game, my way


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> That's a horrible idea. If you had a bad connection before upgrading or you were playing before loosing power you'd loose the ability to host a tournament.



That doesn't result in a disconnection frequency. As for losing power, the chances of that happening during the tournament and you being the host is very slim. There are more instances of douchebags terminating tournaments because they suck and can't handle being mature when losing than there are power outages. It's only be beneficial.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 3, 2013)

Did FKS Naruto from generations get updated with another slot or replaced with the one we saw today ?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

Could be. Quality is too shit for me to properly answer that. It also seems to be active when he uses his jutsu. Could just be for appearance, or maybe his new tilt, yeah.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2013)

I just saw these 3 screenshots in Facebook, they are from the Naruto vs Kyuubi Boss battle (first one is spoiler-ish, kinda):


*Spoiler*: __ 









I bet the birth of KCM Naruto from the first pic will look excellent in the game.

The second pic is from the screen battle menu before the fight...maybe it is the only place where we'll see the characters's concept art appear before a battle, in Boss fights.

And the third one has to do with the Ultimate Decision feature.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Could be. Quality is too shit for me to properly answer that. It also seems to be active when he uses his jutsu. Could just be for appearance, or maybe his new tilt, yeah.


I don't think so, his guard is still the Susano'o ribcage, so who knows what the Enton one is is.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 3, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I don't think so, his guard is still the Susano'o ribcage, so who knows what the Enton one is is.



You just exist to disagree with me don't you?  go on back to the Death Star ya little scamp!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 3, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You just exist to disagree with me don't you?  go on back to the Death Star ya little scamp!


I'm sorry, I just wanted to help.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> His storm 2 one is disgraceful.
> 
> I don't know, why not give him the Edo Tensei he so willingly deserves rather than giving it to the copycat Kabuto in a Storm 2.5?



Storyline reason.
Spoiler from recent chapters.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2013)

I've taken what we know and my theories for the remaining characters I made this image


----------



## G (Feb 3, 2013)

Seems accurate


----------



## Si Style (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I've taken what we know and my theories for the remaining characters I made this image



It's hard to fault that...

Personally I wouldn't have included Kid Kakashi, Omoi, Shin and Obito - but the only logical replacement is the mist swordsman, and they wont sit together anywhere.
It'll be a shame if they don't make it in, but by no means a deal breaker.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 3, 2013)

I think the slot left of Killer B is not Omoi but another Killer B... and the slot left of Gaara is another Gaara (War Arc).

Can someone list me all the Sasuke's that will be playable in this game ? I'm starting to get confused.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I've taken what we know and my theories for the remaining characters I made this image



What has Sai's brother shown that allows him to even be a support character?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 3, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Storyline reason.
> Spoiler from recent chapters.



Chapter 117 was a recent chapter?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 3, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Bah. Wanted to see Sasuke's new Susanoo ougi. Start-up might be a bit slower than I'd like.
> 
> And what's up with his guard being randomly lit-up with Enton? Is that his new tilt?



I want to see Kakashi's Raiden Ougi!!!


----------



## Vash (Feb 3, 2013)

So judging by the length of the ultimates is it safe to assume even the k11 will be getting an extended ultimate?

It will be so ass backwards for the new characters to have these badass storm 1 length ultimates, while the rest get the 3 second ones


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2013)

Jak said:


> So judging by the length of the ultimates is it safe to assume even the k11 will be getting an extended ultimate?
> 
> It will be so ass backwards for the new characters to have these badass storm 1 length ultimates, while the rest get the 3 second ones



Maybe, because we got a pic of Rock Lee using his Primary Lotus, and a pic of his regular uj start up form generations


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 3, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke have been upgraded pretty well with those new combos


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I've taken what we know and my theories for the remaining characters I made this image


Shin did nothing. At best he will be Edo Sasori's Ultimate.
Omoi won't be playable he did nothing more than named slashes.
Zetsu won't be either sadly.
Lol people desperate for hope that Kinkaku and Ginkaku are playable.
Why 2 Chojis? His awakening is Butterfly already.
Your forgetting the new Bee and Sasori too.


----------



## Olympian (Feb 3, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Storm 3 comes out next month



Gah, too little too late then. 

I`ll still like to play it but I wanted Dust Storm and the new attacks..maybe I`ll crash over a friend for this.

Why "desperation" over the Jin brothers, thought? They were featured in chapters and had hype. Personally, I wouldn`t mind them one bit.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 3, 2013)

Olympian said:


> Gah, too little too late then.
> 
> I`ll still like to play it but I wanted Dust Storm and the new attacks..maybe I`ll crash over a friend for this.
> 
> Why "desperation" over the Jin brothers, thought? They were featured in chapters and had hype. Personally, I wouldn`t mind them one bit.



Is there confirmation that Asuma is unchanged?

If he doesn't have Dust Storm then


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 3, 2013)

Olympian said:


> Gah, too little too late then.
> 
> I`ll still like to play it but I wanted Dust Storm and the new attacks..maybe I`ll crash over a friend for this.
> 
> Why "desperation" over the Jin brothers, thought? They were featured in chapters and had hype. Personally, I wouldn`t mind them one bit.


It's already confirmed that Kinkaku and Ginkaku are bosses only.
I don't understand why so many people still believe they are playable.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 3, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> It's already confirmed that Kinkaku and Ginkaku are bosses only.
> I don't understand why so many people still believe they are playable.



yeah, i'd like some proof. And also proof for Zetsu not making it.

Fill these slots with other characters, see if there is anyone more relevant you could fill in the last 3-4. Dare it and come back at us. 

Gaiash respect, great work there. As said tho, 2 Gaaras Bees and Chojis (but hopefully Choza) are likely. I agree with everything else though. There's too many Akatsuki and sharingan slots and there's only one Akatsuki missing to fill them. Dat Zetsu. 
If we get 2 more duplicates instead of new characters, i'm reconsidering the buy. Just because they wouldn't deserve the money. If they're gonna be lazy, i'll be lazy at buying too.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 3, 2013)

I really doubt Kin and Gin will be unplayable.

By the way, however, why do people assume that there will be two Choujis and two Gaaras as opposed to costumes? I never understood the reasoning.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow A month left huh. After seeing BM Naruto as an Ultimate, I get the feeling that he wont be playable and Madara might just be the final boss we dont get to play, because they have done something like this with pein and SM jiraiya supposedly. Though What irks me is those character spots consists mostly of many Narutos and Sasukes. Just put all these guys in one slot as costume swaps.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Storyline reason.
> *Spoiler from recent chapters.*



I was talking about his Part 1 feats.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IW1U_T4YG9A[/YOUTUBE]
3:18

My dream minato in-game combo. mobilization of more than 5 kunai at a time.Maybe by the time ppl are done complaining about the old characters movesets being the same. cc2 will change it.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 3, 2013)

It seems we've started complaining and doubting things again, but remember guys: We have *Banana BAMF Tenten* confirmed and to look forward to


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Shin did nothing. At best he will be Edo Sasori's Ultimate.
> Omoi won't be playable he did nothing more than named slashes.
> Zetsu won't be either sadly.
> Lol people desperate for hope that Kinkaku and Ginkaku are playable.
> ...


Wow. The image was just guess work, I even stated that. I'm not claiming I'm right, something you might want to consider. I put a lot of effort into thinking about characters that "could" be the remaining slots. I could be wrong, in fact my guess work so far tends to go either way.

As for your suggested slots maybe that'll be the case but with Bee I didn't see the demo Bee do anything that he couldn't do in Storm 2/Generations so I figured Omoi could fill that spot. Sasori I'm unsure about, if Zetsu doesn't make it then that extra slot makes sense for Sasori. Like I said it's guess work, if I'm wrong I'm wrong but at least I admit that's an option.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> It's already confirmed that Kinkaku and Ginkaku are bosses only.
> I don't understand why so many people still believe they are playable.


They weren't confirmed as bosses only, they were confirmed as a boss battle. I believe they might still be playable because their reveal scan showed them in a more traditional angle than the trailer shows. Sorry if I'm not completely hopeless about their chances.



HiroshiSenju said:


> I really doubt Kin and Gin will be unplayable.
> 
> By the way, however, why do people assume that there will be two Choujis and two Gaaras as opposed to costumes? I never understood the reasoning.


Well with Choji it's because the empty slot is right between Choji and Ino. There's no one that could go there besides another Choji, even Choza would make more sense to be next to Asuma. Also I think an already thin Choji that uses Choji's old awakening seems likely. As for Gaara I'm unsure, I don't think Gaara has done enough to merit a new character slot but I don't know who else could go there so I left it blank.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 3, 2013)

The new Bee has different combo enders and a grab.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 3, 2013)

With the exception of Naruto and Sasuke (because it's become commonplace for them now) I really don't like having multiple versions of different characters. 
They take up slots that could have been used for other characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 3, 2013)

-JT- said:


> With the exception of Naruto and Sasuke (because it's become commonplace for them now) I really don't like having multiple versions of different characters.
> They take up slots that could have been used for other characters.


I find that annoying too. Multiple Narutos/Sasukes is bad enough.


----------



## G (Feb 3, 2013)

Choji needs a new ougi.
I hope the awakening will add more than just the wings.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 3, 2013)

so is bijuu mode naruto playable or just an ultimate? if its the ladder, then


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, he's just an alternative UJ. Chakra Mode is still the awakening.

He'll likely be fully playable for a boss fight, but that's it


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Gaiash respect, great work there. As said tho, 2 Gaaras Bees and Chojis (but hopefully Choza) are likely. I agree with everything else though. There's too many Akatsuki and sharingan slots and there's only one Akatsuki missing to fill them. Dat Zetsu.
> If we get 2 more duplicates instead of new characters, i'm reconsidering the buy. Just because they wouldn't deserve the money. If they're gonna be lazy, i'll be lazy at buying too.


Part of why I avoided the duplicates was because it's also a bit of a wishlist and I'd love to have Omoi and Zetsu so I picked them over potential duplicates. However since there is a strong possibility of getting said duplicates I made a second version.

And yes I added a second Tsunade, it was the only option I could think of to fill the remaining slot.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, he's just an alternative UJ. Chakra Mode is still the awakening.



chakra mode is lame design wise. plus the arms make him feel like doc octapus wish is also lame.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

So what's that blue thing in the bottom-left slot?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, he's just an alternative UJ. Chakra Mode is still the awakening.
> 
> He'll likely be fully playable for a boss fight, but that's it


Maybe similar to the way 6-Tail Youko Naruto was utilized in Storm 2's single player. That'd actually be kind of neat; zipping around the battlefield, knocking Bijuudama off into the distance.

It kind of makes sense too, given how limited Naruto's time with Bijuu Mode was 'til the point of the story that most everybody's presuming Storm 3 cuts off at. Wouldn't be surprised if Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto was an unlockable  character in the next game with Bijuu Mode as it's awakening.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So what's that blue thing in the bottom-left slot?


I'm not sure. It's not a character slot though, the background isn't right. I thought it might be "play as the Hack & Slash opponents" since they've suggested you can play as the Swordsmen in story mode.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 3, 2013)

The last 6 are Konoha.
Kushina
Anko
Kurenai
Shizune
Konohamaru

Who else?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 3, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The last 6 are Konoha.
> Kushina
> Anko
> Kurenai
> ...


Just curious.

Why would any of them make it into the game?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The last 6 are Konoha.
> Kushina
> Anko
> Kurenai
> ...


They're also on the same side as the antagonists. Also it's clear the Fourth Kazekage will be beside the other Edo Kage yet the sand icon next to Temari has Akatsuki symbols on the other side. So having those 6 slots be the Edo Tensei characters makes perfect sense, especially with the sound slot at the end of the row obviously being Kimimaro.

Your suggestions make no sense for that side of the character selection. Not to mention if Kurenai was back she's be support again since she's done nothing new to upgrade her to be playable (she was pregnant most of the time and now she's on maternity leave) AND if she was playable she'd be next to Asuma.

I'll give you Kushina, she would make more sense than the second Tsunade on my second image but not as one of the 6 on the bottom right.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 3, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The last 6 are Konoha.
> Kushina
> Anko
> Kurenai
> ...



You are a troll, even your user name sounds trollish.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

Moegi or no buy.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOCc_DEXmDg[/YOUTUBE]

...
my heart, its broken...


----------



## slickcat (Feb 3, 2013)

yeah nobody is going to buy a generations 2 unless it has some concrete new characters for sure. witholding Madara and BM Naruto will fetch it some nice sales. also its looking like the 7 swordsmen arent playable either. So I m guessing that 9 characters. Kin and Gin, havent seen any scans with life bars above their heads either. 11 characters. Now they can turn some previous supports into playables. 

Eitherway KCM naruto plays really nicely, BM Naruto will just be the version that has kurama in his moveset and most likely a teleport speed like Minato. Its not such a big deal. As for Madara well cant say. Would be nice,if he was in though


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

I wonder how Naruto's Kurama ougi is going to work inside caves, rooftops, or buildings...


----------



## slickcat (Feb 3, 2013)

^most likely the same way the jins can transform into smaller sized enemies.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

I meant the cinema action. Kurama transforms into this bigass fox, with a wide-scale distance from his enemy.. but it'd definitely exceed the area of said cave, or school, or any small platform (Sand village rooftop, Unraikyo).

It'd be fun to see how they pull this off.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 3, 2013)

If Madara isn't playable


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm still furious with CC2's idiotic decision to not make KCM Naruto a separate character  I mean come on, why not?  Naruto is in that form through the majority of the war and it remains an awakening. Sage Naruto gets to be separate character but not KCM Naruto? In both those forms, Naruto has had numerous Rasengan variations. Don't fuck up again next year CC2


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 3, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> If Madara isn't playable


That'd be cutting out that entire Kage fight.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 3, 2013)

i was hoping full bijuu naruto would be the separate character, his awakening would be the full kurama shroud. hey if the jins and bee get to awake into their full beast forms why not naruto the main fucking character?


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope CC2 has something big planned for Bijuu Mode because they fucked up with KCM not being separate. They have the nerve to update KCM into another awakening and give us Bijuudama as an ougi for a regular Naruto. Are you fucking kidding me ? It looks like our boss battle against the Jins is going to be one big QTE with no actual BM battling ourselves.

*Sigh* the more I think about it the angrier it makes me. He's not even an awakening.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 3, 2013)

My guess is that they're either holding it off for another game, or they didn't want to waste character space on a 4th Naruto

Or both :T

*EDIT:* Also, the last time they made an awakened character his own fighter, players complained about how broken he was


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 3, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> If Madara isn't playable



he's playable im sure of it. if u fight him (which u do) he's definitely a character


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 3, 2013)

Just remember guys, KCM Naruto wasn't even mentioned at all in Generations until the last minute, as a surprise sort of. The same could definitely apply for this game. Just keep your eyes open.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 3, 2013)

If anyone will be in a last minute surprise trailer at this point, it's Madara


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2013)

*@Aeiou:* Agreed.

I had to post one last time before the thread is closed.



SaiST said:


> Maybe similar to the way 6-Tail Youko Naruto was utilized in Storm 2's single player. That'd actually be kind of neat; zipping around the battlefield, knocking Bijuudama off into the distance.
> 
> It kind of makes sense too, given how limited Naruto's time with Bijuu Mode was 'til the point of the story that most everybody's presuming Storm 3 cuts off at. Wouldn't be surprised if Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto was an unlockable  character in the next game with Bijuu Mode as it's awakening.



Agreed completely with your first paragraph, that is exactly what I've been pondering of how Bijuu Naruto would be used for the storyline involving the Edo Jinchuuriki Boss battle.

However I disagree about KCM Naruto being an unlockable character for the next game. KCM Naruto was already teased in Generations as an Awakening and now it is Bijuu Mode that one being teased as an Ougi this time. It is in this arc that the game is majorly covering where he hones the chakra he gained after defeating Kurama, where he does "" to master it.

KCM Naruto's purpose is pretty much to display his (half/incomplete but still badass) Jinchuuriki power that he obtained by winning the chakra from Kurama and also purifying it from his evil presence. The reason why the new confirmed Jins are so awesome is because, most of them, have a fighting style based and mixed with their Bijuu powers. And that's why KCM Naruto looks so fun and promising. And heck, he (and us the players) needs that form as playable to fight equally in the "" Boss battle storyline that CC2 must have prepared already.

KCM Naruto surely will be



shyakugaun said:


> If Madara isn't playable



I am sure he will be confirmed.



BlazingInferno said:


> I'm still furious with CC2's idiotic decision to not make KCM Naruto a separate character  I mean come on, why not?  *Naruto is in that form through the majority of the war and it remains an awakening. Sage Naruto gets to be separate character but not KCM Naruto? In both those forms, Naruto has had numerous Rasengan variations.* Don't fuck up again next year CC2



Pretty much the bolded. 

Though I still think we are, once again, jumping into conclusions from just seeing those Jins gameplays like we did exactly last week regarding the character roster. The game isn't coming out yet, it still has a month left and this week we got the Edo Kages. Plus the latest confirmed characters are well scheduled since they are covering the relevant participants in the second day of the war and KCM Naruto *is* part of it.

So lets be a bit more patient through this month before legitimately raging with CC2.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 3, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> That'd be cutting out that entire Kage fight.


He can just be the final boss you know, in mob mode 

KCM should be its own character really. the entire war was played in this form. But then again thats allocation of spots to Naruto again. Thing is they should go back to allowing awakenings to be played separately like storm 1 did.

Whatever they decide I will purchase the game regardless, I doubt it will last long for me unless the story mode has some other stuff to do with the mob mode.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 3, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Part of why I avoided the duplicates was because it's also a bit of a wishlist and I'd love to have Omoi and Zetsu so I picked them over potential duplicates. However since there is a strong possibility of getting said duplicates I made a second version.
> 
> And yes I added a second Tsunade, it was the only option I could think of to fill the remaining slot.



This is pretty much my guess too, but with some minor placement switches, and an alternative to the second Tsunade.


*Spoiler*: __ 



With Akatsuki, the two Sasori's will be on the far left, directly to the right of Chiyo. Deidara will be to the right of him, directly under Spiral!Tobi. To the right of Deidara will be Konan, Nagato, and Pain, placed in a way so Nagato is directly under Karin. To the left of Itachi will be Kisame, directly under Suigetsu and above Zabuza. Then the two to the right of Itachi will be Hidan and Kakuzu.

Not sure about Danzo being the middle Sharingan slot, since he could be in the quartet of Leafs to the right of Tsunade, perhaps the right-most one so Fu Yamanaka or Torune is directly beneath him. This would also remove the need for the second Tsunade. Instead, the middle Sharingan slot may be for Rinnegan!Tobi, since it is directly to the left of the Jinchuriki.

And filling the Sharingan slot left by Rinnegan!Tobi moving to the middle may be a second Madara; one for showing his Edo Tensei skills and another based on what he had when he fought Hashirama, including the fan and Katons and whatnot. One will have the meteor as an ultimate and another having Perfect Susano. Then again, it's just as, if not more farfetched than a second Tsunade, so I'm not too sure about it.


----------



## minoade (Feb 3, 2013)

This might have already been posted, it has been out for about a week, but I'm still seeing people that are unsure if Madara is going to be in or not so I had to post it.



The achievements list. "Uchiha against 5 kage" is an achievement and it fits perfectly with the order of the achievements so no one has to worry, Madara is confirmed he has been hinted in so many ways, they will reveal him in a few weeks no worries.

The game is going to go up to Naruto and Bee vs "Tobi" and the Jins, which is probably where we will be able to play as bijuu mode naruto if that is going to happen.

And as a fragment Sasuke and Itachi vs Kabuto, just as sasuke an co vs Bee in storm 2


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 3, 2013)

In story mode the majority of Narutos battle will start with him awakened. I think we will get a mob battle against some Zetsus with KCM.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 3, 2013)

I still say Beast Mode should be it's own, if anything. That way we could get the Kurama shroud awakening and match up with the other jins, and all of Narutos transformations are fairly playable.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 3, 2013)

That would make it 4 Narutos and I think they have always kept the amount of Narutos and Sasukes equal.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 3, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> That'd be cutting out that entire Kage fight.


He could be boss battle only.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 3, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> He could be boss battle only.


He's not a giant beast or a large group.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm kinda happy for the new War Naruto playable with the Bijuu Dama.
his awakening is still chakra mode, but the moves are completly different from Kage Summit Naruto


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe 5 Kages vs Madara will start as you using one of the Kages with the 2 of the rest as support, then for the QTE scenes you see them all fighting and later when Madara makes you fight his 25 Mokuton Bunshins then the Boss fight switches to a hack & slice mode?

It could be pretty epic, a final hack & slice Boss battle with each of the Kages fighting all over the battlefield a Mokuton Madara clone in their Susano'os, like in the Sage Mode Jiraiya vs Pain Boss fight in Storm 2. 



slickcat said:


> He can just be the final boss you know, in mob mode
> 
> *KCM should be its own character really. the entire war was played in this form*. But then again thats allocation of spots to Naruto again. *Thing is they should go back to allowing awakenings to be played separately like storm 1 did.*
> 
> Whatever they decide I will purchase the game regardless, I doubt it will last long for me unless the story mode has some other stuff to do with the mob mode.



1st bolded: Agreed.

2nd bolded: Amen to that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 3, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I still say Beast Mode should be it's own, if anything. That way we could get the Kurama shroud awakening and match up with the other jins, and all of Narutos transformations are fairly playable.



thats what i said.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 4, 2013)

CC2 needs to change Masked Man and Onoki's Jutsu -_-


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 4, 2013)

KCM being its own thing? I'll pass on that. Naruto will probably just fight battles Awakened in Story Mode.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 4, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> CC2 needs to change Masked Man and Onoki's Jutsu -_-



their jutsus are nice bro why change it?

not like they had better feats since last game


----------



## Random (Feb 4, 2013)

Valiere said:


> their jutsus are nice bro why change it?
> 
> not like they had better feats since last game



Both of their jutsus are pretty spammable. But Masked Mans isn't that bad. I've encountered some Masked man players whenever I decide to randomly play online, but it's pretty easy to deal with them spamming his jutsu. Onoki is a whole different story though.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 4, 2013)

Random said:


> Both of their jutsus are pretty spammable. But Masked Mans isn't that bad. I've encountered some Masked man players whenever I decide to randomly play online, but it's pretty easy to deal with them spamming his jutsu. Onoki is a whole different story though.



oh well i dont know how they do online but i thought pathos grim didnt like the way their jutsu's looked


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder if Pain will get Chibaku Tensei as his L1/R1 awakening Jutsu.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

2000th post soon


----------



## Random (Feb 4, 2013)

G said:


> 2000th post soon


Well these post escalated quickly


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 4, 2013)

I hope they give Kiba a different ultimate. Young Kiba is better than current Kiba in Generations because he has Garoga.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 4, 2013)

CC2 shouldn't make another Generations game.
I don't ever wanna see part 1 characters again.
P1 Gaara
P1 Tenten
P1 Kankuro
Frenzy pills (Glad they removed that in S3)

The major issue is ragequitting, it should be so easy to fix that.
Many players ragequit to maintain zero loses.
I mean really  lol


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

Or then CC2 could create new part 1 characters.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm gonna main Han.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

Valiere said:


> oh well i dont know how they do online but i thought pathos grim didnt like the way their jutsu's looked



You don't play online?
They are extremely overpowered, and easily spammable.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2013)

There is such a thing as an edit button.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 4, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

